# Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

*Ab sofort (11.11.2015) alle Neuigkeiten nur noch in diesem Thread (klick)*


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin "ranghöchster Gardeoffizier" #6

....... dann eröffne mal die Liste und trag mich mal bitte ein :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo, warum ist Rolf immer erster, ist ja wie beim Essen......:q
Achso Dabei


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hallo, warum ist Rolf immer erster, ist ja wie beim Essen......:q
> Achso Dabei


 

...... da halte ich mich auf der letzten Tour so zurück, um es euch so angenehm wie möglich zu machen  (Tisch decken, Kaffee kochen, Grillen)........ und dann sowas:c ()


----------



## pilker89 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Generelles Interesse würde auf jeden Fall bestehen.


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:





angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... da halte ich mich auf der letzten Tour so zurück, um es euch so angenehm wie möglich zu machen  (Tisch decken, Kaffee kochen, Grillen)........ und dann sowas:c ()


----------



## offense80 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hmmmmm, muss das echt sein, das sich da so viele Verrückte auf einem Kutter treffen, um geballten Schwachsinn zu fabrizieren? Das kann man doch niemandem zumuten, ganz ehrlich nicht....

Ich sage mal vorsichtig DABEI, weil ich noch nicht weiß wie es mit Dienst aussieht. Aber diesen Spaß möchte ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen, wenn wir den Königssturz 2.0 versuchen.:k:k:k

In Liebe

Prinzessin Lillyfee


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, muss das echt sein, das sich da so viele Verrückte auf einem Kutter treffen, um geballten Schwachsinn zu fabrizieren? Das kann man doch niemandem zumuten, ganz ehrlich nicht....
> 
> Ich sage mal vorsichtig DABEI, weil ich noch nicht weiß wie es mit Dienst aussieht. Aber diesen Spaß möchte ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen, wenn wir den Königssturz 2.0 versuchen.:k:k:k
> 
> ...




:l:l meine Prinzessin


----------



## Beppo (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bin dabei, wenn ich wieder mitgenommen werden kann. (Mario wohl eher nicht, also der lustige Käpt´n wird wohl erste Wahl sein .

Brauche ja Rundumversorgung.

@Rolf...das fiel mir vorhin nochmal so ein..das Lob von mir haste ja schon bekommen, wg. akkurat gelegten Bestecks, korrekter Glaswahl usw.

Ein Profi halt was den gehobenen Frühstücks und Grillservice angeht...Coasthunter und der King natürlich auch.

Hier nochmal , das habt Ihr toll gemacht..Essen wie bei Mutti 

cheers
Beppo


----------



## offense80 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> :l:l meine Prinzessin



:l:lMEIN KÖNICH:l:l


----------



## Beppo (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So will ich das sehen
Sissi ..Franzl.... Sissi.....

Also wieder 5 Monate OT, wenn die Orga steht ?
Da freu ich mich schon voll drauf 

(Die DEGA entjungfern ... wenn nicht schon vorher geschehen, dann haue ich einen Obstler in die Kolonne )

cheers
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mädels,

ich erwarte hier kein sentimentales Rumgesülze.
Ein einfaches : Jawohl ! ( alternativ ) Melde mich, wie befohlen !!!!!! reicht :q

Wird Zeit, daß hier mal ein bißchen Zucht und Ordnung in des Könich's Hofstaat wieder einkehrt :g

Nur Spaß !!!!!!!!!! #g

Ich bastel mal eine Liste im Topic Nr. 1 zusammen, als Zusammenfassung / Übersicht.

Wir freuen uns über alle Interessierten und speziell auch über die, die gerne zur Boardietour mitgekommen wären, aber aufgrund terminlicher Einschränkungen nicht konnten. #6


----------



## drolle68 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Würde auch gerne mal mit euch "verrückten" an Bord gehen. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@ drolle68 : Bist auf der Liste #6


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

wenn Rolf den Smutje macht und Rippchen American Style aufm Speiseplan stehen, bin ich direkt dabei :q


----------



## wowa777 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall großes Interesse daran, mitzufahren 

Wenn hier jemand aus kleve+ Umkreis (nrw) mit kommt und mich mitnehmen würde. Natürlich auch gegen Mitbeteiligung der spritkosten, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei 

Was kostet denn so nen spass auf dem Kutter ?


----------



## Beppo (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Abhängig von der Zahl der Interessierten, würden wir auch versuchen, eine ( bezahlbare ) Vollcharter zusammen zu bekommen.



Wieviele Kameraden/innen wären denn dann eine gute Anzahl ? mein Hein ?

cheers 
Beppo

Yippp... Coasthunter is dabei..das wird guuuut ...


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auf jeden Fall großes Interesse daran, mitzufahren
> 
> Wenn hier jemand aus kleve+ Umkreis (nrw) mit kommt und mich mitnehmen würde. Natürlich auch gegen Mitbeteiligung der spritkosten, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei
> 
> Was kostet denn so nen spass auf dem Kutter ?



Komme zwar aus NRW, aber Kleve ist doch nen büschen weit weg von mir. Evtl  findet sich da noch jemand. 

Kosten ca. 45, - bei Einzelfahrern, Vollcharter kann günstiger oder teurer werden.


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hein, bringst du Zeitnah in Erfahrung ,was ne VC kostet?Nur damit man mal nen Anhaltspunkt hat.


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hein, bringst du Zeitnah in Erfahrung ,was ne VC kostet?Nur damit man mal nen Anhaltspunkt hat.



Oui, mon cher roi très chétrien.


----------



## Beppo (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

que? (Manuel von Fawlty Towers)

Nötigenfalls könnte ich mir vorstellen mit dem Zug zu fahren.

Frühe Planung gute Planung.
Das wird gut mein Hein.

cheers 
Beppo der Gelbe


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

DABEI!!!!!!!!!!
Aber vielleicht sollten wir erstmal freie  Chartertermine bei Claus erfragen und darauf den Termin abstimmen! !... (ich geh jetzt einfach mal von der MS Simone /Eckernförde aus!?!?)
Mir kreisen da schon ne ganze Menge Ideen für die BKT im Kopf rum wie man da wieder nen richtig klasse treffen draus basteln kann!!!... Ecktown ist ja nicht gerade der hässlichste und kleinste Fleckchen auf diesem Planeten. .. Vielleicht kann man ja ne Übernachtung mit alle Mann irgendwie irgendwo einplanen!?!?... dürfte gerade für diejenigen die  von  weiter weg kommen ne gute Variante sein. und man könnte die Tour dann Abends noch bei ein bis drei  Kaltgetränken und nem Batzen Fleisch aufarbeiten.Dann kann man sich in aller Ruhe am Sonntag auf den Heimweg machen. ..Das jetzt nur so der erste Gedanke von mir, der natürlich noch detailliert verfeinert werden müsste...


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> DABEI!!!!!!!!!!
> Aber vielleicht sollten wir erstmal freie Chartertermine bei Claus erfragen und darauf den Termin abstimmen! !... (ich geh jetzt einfach mal von der MS Simone /Eckernförde aus!?!?)
> Mir kreisen da schon ne ganze Menge Ideen für die BKT im Kopf rum wie man da wieder nen richtig klasse treffen draus basteln kann!!!... Ecktown ist ja nicht gerade der hässlichste und kleinste Fleckchen auf diesem Planeten. .. Vielleicht kann man ja ne Übernachtung mit alle Mann irgendwie irgendwo einplanen!?!?... dürfte gerade für diejenigen die von weiter weg kommen ne gute Variante sein. und man könnte die Tour dann Abends noch bei ein bis drei Kaltgetränken und nem Batzen Fleisch aufarbeiten.Dann kann man sich in aller Ruhe am Sonntag auf den Heimweg machen. ..Das jetzt nur so der erste Gedanke von mir, der natürlich noch detailliert verfeinert werden müsste...



Auf Dich habe ich schon die ganze Zeit gewartet / gehofft #6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Abends noch bei ein *bis drei Kaltgetränken*



Du hattest Beppo noch nicht persönlich kennengelernt, oder ;+


----------



## Franky D (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die medizinische Abteilung meldet auch Interesse an


----------



## offense80 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das sieht ja mittlerweile hier aus wie ein Veteranentreffen lol....wie geil #6


----------



## drolle68 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das mit der Nachbesprechung bei Bier und Fleisch hört sich aber gut an. #6#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> DABEI!!!!!!!!!!
> Aber vielleicht sollten wir erstmal freie Chartertermine bei Claus erfragen und darauf den Termin abstimmen! !... (ich geh jetzt einfach mal von der MS Simone /Eckernförde aus!?!?)
> Mir kreisen da schon ne ganze Menge Ideen für die BKT im Kopf rum wie man da wieder nen richtig klasse treffen draus basteln kann!!!... Ecktown ist ja nicht gerade der hässlichste und kleinste Fleckchen auf diesem Planeten. .. Vielleicht kann man ja ne Übernachtung mit alle Mann irgendwie irgendwo einplanen!?!?... dürfte gerade für diejenigen die von weiter weg kommen ne gute Variante sein. und man könnte die Tour dann Abends noch bei ein bis drei Kaltgetränken und nem Batzen Fleisch aufarbeiten.Dann kann man sich in aller Ruhe am Sonntag auf den Heimweg machen. ..Das jetzt nur so der erste Gedanke von mir, der natürlich noch detailliert verfeinert werden müsste...



 .......... das is ma nen Plan Daniel #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Franky D schrieb:


> Die medizinische Abteilung meldet auch Interesse an


 
 Moin Franky "alter Pflasterkönig" .....super #6
 (Hein freut sich bestimmt ganz besonders über deine Teilnahme )


----------



## drolle68 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit der Simone in Eckernförde. ???? Bin bis jetzt nur von Heiligenhafen aus gefahren. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit der Simone in Eckernförde. ???? Bin bis jetzt nur von Heiligenhafen aus gefahren. Gruß Drolle.



 Moin...... ich glaube unser Daniel hat da schon mal seine Erfahrungen mit der Simone gemacht ?!#c


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wieso stehe ich noch nicht auf der Liste ??


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Franky D schrieb:


> Die medizinische Abteilung meldet auch Interesse an


 
 Es wird mir eine Ehre sein, den kgl. Medizinmann mit an Bord zu haben :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wieso stehe ich noch nicht auf der Liste ??


 
 Hast Recht !
 Anfänger sind schließlich auch herzlich willkommen :q


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wieso stehe ich noch nicht auf der Liste ??



Weil du immer zu spät kommst, liegt aber bestimmt am Zoobesuch |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> *Weil du immer zu spät kommst*,  |supergri



 |bigeyes|bigeyes hat sich das schon rumgesprochen??


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit der Simone in Eckernförde. ???? Bin bis jetzt nur von Heiligenhafen aus gefahren. Gruß Drolle.


 
 Ganz grob mal die Basics :

 Fahrpreis ( Stand 2015 ) € 45,-
 Willkommenskäffchen und mittags ein Seemannstopf inkl.

 Filetierbretter ausreichend vorhanden.
 Abfahrt 07.00 Uhr /  Rückkehr ~ 17.00 Uhr

 Der Dampfer ist zugelassen für 50 Personen, es werden aber max. 45 Angler mitgenommen.
 Plätze sind nummeriert und werden vom Kptn. zugewiesen.
 Also nichts mit Besenstiel um 02.00 Uhr morgens anbinden.

 Fahrt zu/von den Fanggründen, je nachdem, wo der Fisch steht. Ich hatte bereits Touren mit 20 min. oder auch mal 90. min. bis zum 1.ten Tuten.

 Fangmäßig hatte ich schon erfolgreiche und auch weniger erfolgreiche Touren, aber das ist wohl bei jedem Kutter so.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Hein freut sich bestimmt ganz besonders über deine Teilnahme )



Ich weiß nicht, wovon Du sprichst. :q

( Und auch nicht, warum Mario so blass wurde, 
als er mich mit Messer und Plattfisch in Mommark auf'm Dampfer hantieren sah |kopfkrat|kopfkrat:g )


----------



## Jesse J (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

muh, komme mit dem lesen garnicht nach ..... aber 

*Dabei er ist , der Jesse J*


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Jesse J schrieb:


> muh, komme mit dem lesen garnicht nach ..... aber
> 
> *Dabei er ist , der Jesse J*


 

 ........  #6


----------



## andriftpilker (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich meld mich an, mal sehen, was Ihr so drauf habt!

Grüße

Peter


----------



## MS aus G (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dann wünsche ich Euch jetzt schon mal eine geile Tour!!! Das wird bestimmt der Oberknaller!!! Den königlichen Filmemacher würd ich auch schon mal bescheid geben. Den Kutter kriegt Ihr in kürzester Zeit voll!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen Männer!!
Joa, Hein hat ja eigentlich schon alle Fakten zur MS Simone zusammengestellt. 
Der größte Vorteil der Simone gegenüber den Kuttern von z.B. HH oder Fehmarn ist eindeutig die zu erzielende NETTOANGELZEIT  (und zum Angeln sind wir ja da).
Die Fahrzeit der Simone ist halt Standart mäßig auf 10 Std ausgelegt  (7-17Uhr ). Das heisst,  sollte der Dorsch im  Frühjahr in  der Ecktownbay im Flachen  stehen, KANN es sein das die Anfahrtsweg zum ersten Spot gerade mal 30min  dauert. Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss das wir auf eine NETTOANGELZEIT  von ca. 8Std kommen und das bieten halt keine anderen Schiffe in S-H oder Meck-Pomm.... Ach doch.. die Blauort aus Laboe bietet die gleichen Bedingungen, aber die Blauort ist  ja schonmal "Negativ " bei einem Boardietreffen aufgefallen, daher hab ich die hier auch nicht in Erwägung gezogen. Obwohl man auch ehrlich sagen muss das die Crew der Simone auch eher "Norddeutsch" ist. Ein zucken der Mundwinkel darf schon als Totlachen gewertet werden, aber zumindest sind sie im Umgang mit den Anglern freundlich. Der Gaff Service ist ab und an auch noch ausbaufähig!  Sehe ich aber nicht als Problem an, die die Gaff der Simone mit den zwei Spitzen echt "Idiotensicher " sind und auch mal fix vom Nebenmann erledigt werden kann. ICH hab nun schon "ein paar" Touren mit der Simone gemacht und da noch nie Probleme mit hatte....
Zum Ablauf der Tour hab ich mir das so gedacht. ... Allgemeine Anreise Samstag morgen zum Kutter (6 Uhr +/-15min ) dann netten Tag auf See und dann... Variante A= Heimreise  oder... Variante B gemeinsame Fahrt zur Unterkunft mit "gemütlichen " Ausklingen des Tages und Abreise dann am Sonntag. ... wie und wo man dann den Abend verbringt müssen wir dann noch aushecken. .. Vielleicht wäre es jetzt erstmal Interessant in Erfahrung zu bringen, wer überhaupt Interesse an einer Übernachtung nach der Tour hat!!
Also vielleicht mal kurz alle Laut geben ob Variante A oder B... Ich würde auf jeden Fall bleiben!! Bei mir also Variante B
Hein... Alter Buchhalter... Vielleicht kannst das ja auf der ersten Seite hinter den Teilnehmern  festhalten ob A oder B.....


----------



## bernie (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Macht doch mal laaaangsaaaam.... da kommt doch kein alter, wettergegerbter Kaleu hinterher 

Da ja irgendjemand dem Kutterkapitän die Fischanzeigen (vor allem im Mittelwasser) erklären muss und gewisse kleine, gelbe Halbmatrosen  gefahren werden müssen:
*BIN DABEI!*


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jo, Hein..... bei mir auch *Variante B* bitte.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Macht doch mal laaaangsaaaam.... da kommt doch kein alter, wettergegerbter Kaleu hinterher
> 
> Da ja irgendjemand dem Kutterkapitän die Fischanzeigen (vor allem im Mittelwasser) erklären muss und gewisse kleine, gelbe Halbmatrosen  gefahren werden müssen:
> *BIN DABEI!*




 ....sauber, der *"allsehende Herr der Anzeige"* ist auch dabei #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

.... Sch..ss Autokorrektur am Smartphone. .. aber ich denke man kann meinen Text trotzdem lesen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Macht doch mal laaaangsaaaam.... da kommt doch kein alter, wettergegerbter Kaleu hinterher


 
 Frag mal einen alten Leu. bzgl. hinterher kommen mit der Buchhaltung |uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

B bitte.......,kann Rolf ja nicht allein lassen.


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Der Grieche am Strand ist gut......B :vik:


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jetzt sind hier bald 96 Mitfahrer und 12806 Übernachtungen


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wo bleibt Yupii hier eigentlich ?

Skizzza + Chong fehlen auch noch.
Und natürlich unser ABBA-King !!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wo bleibt Yupii hier eigentlich ?
> 
> Skizzza + Chong fehlen auch noch.
> Und natürlich unser ABBA-King !!!





 Yupii liesst im Moment hier nur mit, hat sich wohl noch nicht getraut zu fragen ........   :q


----------



## drolle68 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Würde auch über Nacht bleiben, wenn genug Möglichkeiten vorhanden sind.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Auch wenn das hier alles sehr "familär" rüber kommt möchte ich nochmal eindringlich drauf hinweisen das hier J E D E R willkommen ist!!!!... also liebe Member. .. keine Zurückhaltung Bitte! !.. wer mit möchte  immer HIER schreien!!!


----------



## Jesse J (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Olaf , bei mir auch ein B


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

*Kommando zurück im Moment !*

An unserem Datum war eine andere Gruppe schneller.
Der 16.04. ist bereits mit Vollcharter besetzt. |gr:#q:c|krach:|splat:

Hatte Claus nicht erreicht, nur eine Kollegin.
Habe ihn angefunkt, wie es mit den Samstag(en) davor / danach aussieht.

Da Ostern ja bereits Ende März ist, sollten die April-Wochenenden ja relativ frei von Feiertagen etc. sein.

Falls die große Mehrheit nur am 16.04. könnte; müssten wir kuttermäßig einen Plan B erfinden.

Hatte ich nicht in Erwägung gezogen, daß es schon jetzt ausgebucht sein könnte 

 Warum einfach, wenn's auch schwierig geht |uhoh:

 Schxxxxe

 Melde mich sofort, wenn ich Info bekomme.


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> *Kommando zurück im Moment !*
> 
> An unserem Datum war eine andere Gruppe schneller.
> Der 16.04. ist bereits mit Vollcharter besetzt. |gr:#q:c|krach:|splat:
> ...



|bigeyes|bigeyes|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Beppo (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Hein

is ja noch Zeit..ich bin terminunabhängig 100% dabei..
ausser es gibt am Vorabend unverdaulichen Harzer Kräuterlikör 
oder Bärenlullu..

@Chong näxtes Mal ..denk dran sprich was wahr ist, trink was klar ist..

Hoffe mein Oberchauffeur und Käpt´n ist dann auch grad frei 

cheers
Beppo (Karlsson vom Dachboden)


----------



## Yupii (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii liesst im Moment hier nur mit, hat sich wohl noch nicht getraut zu fragen ........   :q


Warum bist du denn so?


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|kopfkrat#c



Ist halt ein bißchen wie mit dem Huhn und dem Ei........

Entweder man macht vorab den Kapitän verrückt ( viele Leute, evtl. Vollcharter |bla: ) und kriegt dann evtl. keine Leute zusammen......

oder testet erstmal Interesse, um dann mit 'ner Hausnummer den Käptn mit Fakten zu konfrontieren und fällt dann auf den Allerwertesten..... |peinlich

Shit happens....

Aber mit dieser coolen Truppe hier, finden wir schon eine ordentliche Alternative. #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hein... Check doch einfach mal die freien Termine bei Claus im April/Mai an einem Samstag ab... Diesmal sind wir ja so früh davor , das eigentlich jeder noch die Möglichkeit hat sich DEN Termin frei zu schaufeln. ..Ich häng mich am WE mal vor den Rechner und guck was für Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für und in Betracht kommen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin Olaf
Ich spiele am Wochenende  Eurolotto,gewinn den Jackpot und kauf uns einen eigenen Kutter:mBootsnamen werden noch angenommen



Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016- bin *Dabei#6



*Gruß nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Daniel, häng Dich doch mal vor den Rechner und guck in Deine PN's !!!!

PS : Viel Glück morgen bei Thomas auf'm Dampfer #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Olaf
> Ich spiele am Wochenende Eurolotto,gewinn den Jackpot und kauf uns einen eigenen Kutter:mBootsnamen werden noch angenommen
> 
> 
> ...



Super Nobbi !!!!

ohne den ABBA-König wäre es auch keine echte Kuttertour #d

Nur das Deine Pflanzen dann wieder für ein Wochenende auf ihre Never-Crack Rankhilfe verzichten müssen..... 


Ich führe das 1.te Posting mit allen Details jetzt erstmal so weiter, wie bisher.
Falls individuelle Änderungen ( aufgrund terminlicher Verschiebungen ) anstehen, werden die dann entsprechend nachgearbeitet.


----------



## Yupii (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Der Ofenanbeter/Oberschamane ist mit Übernachtung dabei.
Ich schwör, nee Doppelschwör.:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Der Ofenanbeter/Oberschamane ist mit Übernachtung dabei.
> Ich schwör, nee Doppelschwör.:vik:



Wohl eher TS:q


----------



## Yupii (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wohl eher TS:q


Dafür, dass du jetzt nur noch Königin bist, haste aber ne große Klappe


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Olaf
> Ich spiele am Wochenende  Eurolotto,gewinn den Jackpot und kauf uns einen eigenen Kutter:mBootsnamen werden noch angenommen
> 
> 
> ...



Na da kann dann nur "Team Banane" drauf stehen.
Dann dann ist euch alles Banane 


Ich würde mich gerne unverbindlich anmelden.
Da ich nicht weiss ob es Zeitlich klappt und ob welche aus den Süden mitfahren würden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn es genehm ist, dann würde ich auch gerne mit dabei sein.

Je nach Kostenaufwand dann A oder B.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne unverbindlich anmelden.
> Da ich nicht weiss ob es Zeitlich klappt und ob welche aus den Süden mitfahren würden.




Klasse !
Wir freuen uns über alle Teilnehmer und natürlich auch 'neue Gesichter'.
Ob jung / alt - Anfänger oder Profi.

Und auch bei den Fahrgemeinschaften ( zumindest meine Erfahrung aus 2 Touren bisher ), gibt es eine tolle Solidarität und Flexibilität innerhalb der Truppe.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wenn es genehm ist, dann würde ich auch gerne mit dabei sein.
> 
> Je nach Kostenaufwand dann A oder B.


 
 Logisch ist es mehr als genehm !
 Freuen uns auf Deine Teilnahme #6

 Kosten für ( B ) werden wir dann später konkretisieren können.
 Steht natürlich allen frei - kein Zwang !!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Na da kann dann nur "Team Banane" drauf stehen.
> Dann dann ist euch alles Banane
> 
> #d|uhoh:
> ...


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na da kann dann nur "Team Banane" drauf stehen.
> ...


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, 

eigentlich habe ich genug geschwafelt......( bin ja nicht Beppo :m )

Aber mal eins kurz hervor gehoben : Der Trööt ist man gerade 23 h 45 min. alt und wir haben schon 19 !!!!! Leute auf der Mitfahrer-Liste.

Angeln verbindet !!!!!! #6


----------



## Mdeer (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

wenns sich arbeitstechnisch einrichten lässt bin ich dabei


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Mdeer schrieb:


> wenns sich arbeitstechnisch einrichten lässt bin ich dabei


 
 Wenn Deine Adressangabe stimmt, müsstest Du ja in der Nähe des Coasthunters hausen ?
 Wäre doch schon mal eine mgl. Fahrgemeinschaft #6

 Wie war denn Dein letztes WE in Kiel + Umgebung anglerisch ?

 Bist natürlich mit auf'e Liste :m


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppi schrieb:


> Der Grieche am Strand ist gut......B :vik:



Stimmt. XXL Tischreservierung ist angesagt. 

Variante B nur, wenn die Salami vom Mario nicht vorher rumgereicht wird..


----------



## MS aus G (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Andor, warum bist´n Du so???

 Ich bin doch leider nicht dabei. Es sei denn die Lottozahlen stimmen mal irgendwann!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Stimmt. XXL Tischreservierung ist angesagt.
> 
> Variante B nur, wenn die Salami vom Mario nicht vorher rumgereicht wird..



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes,wie bitte soll man das verstehen :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Stimmt. XXL Tischreservierung ist angesagt.
> 
> Variante B nur, wenn die Salami vom Mario nicht vorher rumgereicht wird..



Der Königinnen-Kommentar hierzu ist ja schon fast Ferkel-verdächtig :q

Also Mario's Salami auf _*unserem*_ Kutter war super !!!!!!!

Obwohl...... Beppo war nächsten Tag magenkrank, KaLeu Bernie hat danach ständig Lachse im Mittelwasser vorbeiziehen sehen und ich habe weder Dorsche noch Heringe gefangen. ( Trotz Bernies Echo-Analyse..... )

Vielleicht ist man solche regionalen Spezialitäten doch nicht so gewohnt :q


----------



## Mdeer (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Adressangabe stimmt, müsstest Du ja in der Nähe des Coasthunters hausen ?
> Wäre doch schon mal eine mgl. Fahrgemeinschaft #6
> 
> Wie war denn Dein letztes WE in Kiel + Umgebung anglerisch ?
> ...



Samstag zuviel Wind, Sonntag nur Platten unter Landschutz ( mit 4 Leuten in 6h 71 Stück, davon 3 Schollen)

Montag Blauort, viele untermaßige, 3x in den 60er.. 13 Stück mitgenommen, alle über 45... gefangen 25 o 26..

War nicht so prickelnd wie ich gehofft hab..


----------



## Chong (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Will auch mit und dann b


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Alter, ist das goil......was hier geht, großes#6


----------



## drolle68 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Is das geil. Soviel Verrückte. Wird bestimmt richtig super. War ja noch nie dabei.  Freu mich. Der Drolle.:vik::vik:


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Is das geil. Soviel Verrückte. Wird bestimmt richtig super. War ja noch nie dabei.  Freu mich. Der Drolle.:vik::vik:



Ich freu mir wie Bolle, wieder neue Boardies kennen lernen....Strike |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Mdeer schrieb:


> Samstag zuviel Wind, Sonntag nur Platten unter Landschutz ( mit 4 Leuten in 6h 71 Stück, davon 3 Schollen)
> 
> Montag Blauort, viele untermaßige, 3x in den 60er.. 13 Stück mitgenommen, alle über 45... gefangen 25 o 26..
> 
> War nicht so prickelnd wie ich gehofft hab..



@ Mdeer

Danke für Deinen Kurzbericht #6
War vielleicht nicht so wie erwartet / erhofft, aber 'That's fishing '
Mal grob überschlagen, hast Du (~) so viele Flossenträger aufgezählt, wie die gesamte Boardietour aus'm Wasser gezerrt hat.... #t

Aber genau das ist so eine Boardietour.
Zusammen Spaß haben und auch voneinander lernen. Fachsimpeln, dumm Tüch schnacken etc.
Da ist die Anzahl der evtl. erbeuteten Flossenträger nur eine Dreingabe, auf das mit den Angelkollegen erlebte #6


----------



## MS aus G (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Einen Tag "alt" und schon 21 potenzielle Mitfahrer!!!

 Hein, da kannst ja gleich mal 2 Kutter anfragen!!! Ich werde Euch neidisch weiterverfolgen und macht ja ein *Megageiles Event* daraus!!! Aber da hab ich keine Angst, bei der Teilnehmerliste!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## drolle68 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bei mir auch ein B in die Liste.


----------



## offense80 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das mit dem Datum ist nicht so schlimm, zu Not nehmen wir halt ein zeitnahes anderes. Ob A oder B muss ich noch abklären, weil ich nicht weiß ob ich den nächsten Tag arbeiten muss. 

Ich denke auch mal, das diese Kuttertour 2.0 gern wieder von Thomas und Franz begleitet werden sollte. Diesmal könnte es ja sogar sein, das wir dann auch mal was fangen :q


----------



## Yupii (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Chong schrieb:


> Will auch mit und dann b


Geht doch#6#6


----------



## MS aus G (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich wünsche Dir, Hein, das Du den "besten" Kutter der Welt für Euch findest und weiter viel Spaß mit der Organisation!!! Auf das Ihr den Kutter in den 2 Wochen meiner Abwesenheit voll bekommt!!! Da hab ich allerdings keine Bedenken bei der guten Resonanz schon in den ersten Tagen!!!

 Ich will mal hoffen, das die Windvorhersagen so eintreffen, wie vorhergesagt, dann werden wir die Truhen hoffentlich gut füllen können!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Mario,

leider ist es wie so oft, dass im ersten Moment alle hellauf begeistert sind und dann das ganze wieder abflaut........ #c. Warten wir mal ab

Wünsch dir dickes Petri auf #6


----------



## schuessel (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das wäre der ideale start für meinen, eigentlich überhaupt nicht eingeplanten, frühlingsurlaub an der küste.

B bitte!


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



schuessel schrieb:


> Das wäre der ideale start für meinen, eigentlich überhaupt nicht eingeplanten, frühlingsurlaub an der küste.
> 
> B bitte!


 
 Moin schuessel,

 super !  #6 

 Bist mit Startnummer 22  ( B ) dabei.


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> leider ist es wie so oft, dass im ersten Moment alle hellauf begeistert sind und dann das ganze wieder abflaut........ #c. Warten wir mal ab


 
 Rolf,

das Dreamteam denkt ja schon fleissig über neue Marketingstrategien nach |rolleyes

 Ich würde mich mehr freuen, wenn ich denn mal Info aus ECK bekommen würde......


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich will mal hoffen, das die Windvorhersagen so eintreffen, wie vorhergesagt, dann werden wir die Truhen hoffentlich gut füllen können!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
 Mario, sieht im Moment doch von der Vorhersage her, super aus #6

 Und da Du ja sogar den Dorsch findest, wo eigentlich gar keiner ist, wirst Du dort sicherlich ordentlich Spaß + Erfolg haben.
 Drück Dir die Daumen.    
 Sichere Fahrt + tight lines.


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf,
> 
> das Dreamteam denkt ja schon fleissig über neue Marketingstrategien nach |rolleyes


 
......das befürchte ich auch........ ob solche Vorhaben ("personal Starter-Guiding") jedem gefallen?? #c|rolleyes|bigeyes


----------



## schuessel (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke.

Jetzt da ich eingetragen bin kann ich s ja verraten:
Das wird mein erstes Angeln im Salzwasser. Ich werd also im Vorfeld noch ne kleine kaufberatung und an Bord ne gründliche Einweisung brauchen. aber für solch erfahrene Kutterfahrer, wie Euch, dürfte das ja keine große Herausforderung sein.


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



schuessel schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Jetzt da ich eingetragen bin kann ich s ja verraten:
> Das wird mein erstes Angeln im Salzwasser. Ich werd also im Vorfeld noch ne kleine kaufberatung und an Bord ne gründliche Einweisung brauchen. aber für solch erfahrene Kutterfahrer, wie Euch, dürfte das ja keine große Herausforderung sein.


 

Moin,
da solltest du gut aufgehoben sein...... wie ich mitbekommen habe, sehen einige ihre Aufgabe mehr als "Guiding"  von noch nicht so erfahrenen Anglern ..........|bigeyes


----------



## wowa777 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hat sich immernoch keiner aus nrw gemeldet ? :/


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



schuessel schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Jetzt da ich eingetragen bin kann ich s ja verraten:
> Das wird mein erstes Angeln im Salzwasser. Ich werd also im Vorfeld noch ne kleine kaufberatung und an Bord ne gründliche Einweisung brauchen. aber für solch erfahrene Kutterfahrer, wie Euch, dürfte das ja keine große Herausforderung sein.


 
 Das freut uns doch #6
 Ich werde es auch im Eröffnungsthread gleich nochmal ergänzen. Es sind alle 'Dorschverrückten' herzlich willkommen. Ob Profi, Anfänger oder auch Zuckerwasserangler, die mal das Salzwasser probieren möchten. 
 Und unter Angelkollegen wird sich gegenseitig geholfen; das ist doch klar. Und den einen oder anderen Tipp gibt es von den Kollegen, die schon mal gedorschelt haben, bestimmt auch


----------



## drolle68 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



schuessel schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Jetzt da ich eingetragen bin kann ich s ja verraten:
> Das wird mein erstes Angeln im Salzwasser. Ich werd also im Vorfeld noch ne kleine kaufberatung und an Bord ne gründliche Einweisung brauchen. aber für solch erfahrene Kutterfahrer, wie Euch, dürfte das ja keine große Herausforderung sein.


da kann das ein oder andere Tackle bestimmt auf dem Kutter den Besitzer wechseln. Ich hab viel davon.


----------



## Nico27 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen..
So, dieses Mal möchte ich auch mal dabei sein...
Da ist man drei Tage mal abwesend und kümmert sich ums arbeiten, schon explodieren die Foren..... man man man...
Liebe Grüße 
Nico
JA!!


----------



## offense80 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Kaufberatung für Killerpilker kann ich dir sofort geben.....frag mal den königlichen Hoflieferanten und Pilkerformer Rolf, dann hast du schon die Hälfte der Miete zusammen #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Moinsen..
> So, dieses Mal möchte ich auch mal dabei sein...
> Da ist man drei Tage mal abwesend und kümmert sich ums arbeiten, schon explodieren die Foren..... man man man...
> Liebe Grüße
> ...


 
 Moin Nico,

 klasse und Herzlich Willkommen  #6
 Bei uns ist man keine Nr.

 Du bist übrigens Nr. 23 :q

 Spaß beiseite; was bedeutet Dein  JA!! #c

Meintest Du 'Ja' zur Übernachtung ( also 'B' ) ?!?!?


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

hallo lüt

ich möchte auch wieder mit. die letzte tour mit film und so war schon witzig 

also nehmt mich mit in die liste auf
steht der termin nun schon fest?

lg aus dem norden 

DER MÄCHTIGE

|wavey::vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> hallo lüt
> 
> ich möchte auch wieder mit. die letzte tour mit film und so war schon witzig
> 
> ...


 
 Hier ist ja MÄCHTIG was los #6
 Klar bist Du mit drinne.

 Mit dem Termin kämpfe ich noch.
 Der Kptn. unseres Vertrauens hat im Moment wohl noch wegen Reichtum geschlossen |gr:
 Passt mir auch nicht wirklich, aber wir arbeiten dran.


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Hat sich immernoch keiner aus nrw gemeldet ? :/


 
 Ist manchmal bei den Wohnortangaben etwas schwer zu erkennen.
 Könntest Du sonst zu einem Treffpunkt XY fahren und Dich dann von dort aus in einer Fahrgemeinschaft mitnehmen lassen |kopfkrat


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen! Was ist denn eigentlich mit unseren Admins Thomas und Franz? ?
Die beiden würde ich ja dieses mal gerne als Teilnehmer mit an Bord nehmen! 
Nachdem mir ein Schwabe!!!!! Einen echt guten Fangtipp gegeben hat, möchte ich doch mal gucken ob er auch fischen kann oder ob er nur gute Tipps geben kann☺


----------



## schuessel (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das freut uns doch #6
> Ich werde es auch im Eröffnungsthread gleich nochmal ergänzen. Es sind alle 'Dorschverrückten' herzlich willkommen. Ob Profi, Anfänger oder auch Zuckerwasserangler, die mal das Salzwasser probieren möchten.
> Und unter Angelkollegen wird sich gegenseitig geholfen; das ist doch klar. Und den einen oder anderen Tipp gibt es von den Kollegen, die schon mal gedorschelt haben, bestimmt auch





drolle68 schrieb:


> da kann das ein oder andere Tackle bestimmt auf dem Kutter den Besitzer wechseln. Ich hab viel davon.




Danke Jungs!
Dann freu ich mich jetzt beruhigt auf den Frühling.


----------



## lausi97 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Hat sich immernoch keiner aus nrw gemeldet ? :/



Kleve is ja schon fast Holland, setz dich doch mal mit drolle und JesseJ in Verbindung, die zwei kommen aus Rinteln. 
Würde dich ja mitnehmen, aber bis Schmallenberg fährst ja genauso weit wie Rinteln und ich werde bei angelnrolfman übernachten  (wenn ich darf )


----------



## wowa777 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ist manchmal bei den Wohnortangaben etwas schwer zu erkennen.
> Könntest Du sonst zu einem Treffpunkt XY fahren und Dich dann von dort aus in einer Fahrgemeinschaft mitnehmen lassen |kopfkrat




Also ich bin aus Kleve in NRW, ist an der Grenze zu holland.
An nen Treffpunkt könnte ich kommen, klar.
Wenn sich da was ergibt, wo ich nicht 3 Stunden hin fahren muss


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

moin 
lausi du willst ja nur mit angelrolfmann kuscheln 
hast du angst alleine im dunkeln?

grüße a.d. norden


     #d#d#d


----------



## drolle68 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Kleve is ja schon fast Holland, setz dich doch mal mit drolle und JesseJ in Verbindung, die zwei kommen aus Rinteln.
> Würde dich ja mitnehmen, aber bis Schmallenberg fährst ja genauso weit wie Rinteln und ich werde bei angelnrolfman übernachten  (wenn ich darf )


Aso. JesseJ kommt aus Rinteln??


----------



## Nico27 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke schonmal... 
Ne Übernachtung ist zur Zeit aber noch nicht geplant...


----------



## lausi97 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> moin
> lausi du willst ja nur mit angelrolfmann kuscheln
> hast du angst alleine im dunkeln?
> 
> ...



Ne ich nicht ......:q


----------



## lausi97 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Aso. JesseJ kommt aus Rinteln??



Jupp, PN ihn mal


----------



## Norbi (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

An die Hoheit......der Norbi möchte nicht allein zu Hause bleiben und möchte *DABEI* sein!!!!!


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> An die Hoheit......der Norbi möchte nicht allein zu Hause bleiben und möchte *DABEI* sein!!!!!



Mönsch Norbi, wäre toll dich endlich kennenzulernen #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> An die Hoheit......der Norbi möchte nicht allein zu Hause bleiben und möchte *DABEI* sein!!!!!


 
Super!!!  .......Wird aber auch Zeit, dass wir uns endlich mal persönlich über den Weg laufen. Freu mich schon !!


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Komme ja mit der Buchführung auf Seite 1 kaum hinterher |uhoh:

Norbi, biste mit druff #6

Wird uns eine Ehre sein, den ABBA-King 2015 ( und Hausmeister der Elbe  ) mit an Bord zu haben.


PS : Bzgl. Fahrgemeinschaften nochmal als Erinnerung :
Kann entweder hier oder natürlich auch per PN ausgehandelt werden.
Gebt mir dann nur bitte kurz Bescheid, daß ich die hier dann auch mit einpflegen kann.

Ach so : _Speziell für die Rücktour_ dann bitte _innerhalb der Fahrgemeinschaften_ auch dran denken, daß einige abends nach Hause wollen / müssen und andere noch den Abend dranhängen. ( siehe Option A oder B ) #4 :m


----------



## Norbi (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

:q:q Ick freu mir och Euch kennen zu lernen,ist zwar noch etwas hin,aber wie Ihr ja wisst Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hein, falls das mit der Simone nicht klappen sollte, wäre da Maasholm ne alternative?


----------



## drolle68 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo. Laboe mit der Blauort soll auch gut sein. Lange Angelzeit.
Hab es selber aber auch noch nicht probiert. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Saarsprung (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo,

Habe auch interesse an der Tour, muss allerdings wegen der weiten Anreise die doppel B variante wählen
War aber noch nie auf nem Kutter brauche da noch ne Einweisung;+

Ich hoffe allerdings das ich mit meinem Equipment, abgesehen von Pilkern usw. klar kommen werde|rolleyes

ich könnte aber auf meinem Weg Richtung Norden auf der Strecke von Saarbrücken aus, evtl. noch den ein oder anderen aufsammeln |rolleyes

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Hallo. Laboe mit der Blauort soll auch gut sein. Lange Angelzeit.
> Hab es selber aber auch noch nicht probiert. Gruß Drolle.


 
Hi Drolle,
die Blauort ist natürlich auch eine Alternative. Mal schauen, was unser Hein da erreichen kann ??!!
Das Interesse für eine solche Tour scheint ja doch gut zu sein, sodass wir evtl. noch eine Voll-Charter zusammen bekommen könnten.   (Wäre ja der Hammer!!! #6)


----------



## Saarsprung (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hi Rolf,

Habe hier mal eben nach Bootsruten gesucht, scheint so als ob eine meiner Welsruten passen sollten Länge 270/330 Ok?

Salzwasserrollen habe ich nicht so viele, passt da ne 4000er oder kann ich auch ne Brandungsrolle montieren?

Evtl. besser nen eigen fred aufmachen? Oder?

Danke
Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Habe eben auch ein paar youtube videos geschaut..

Werden Jungangler ( 12jahre) auch mitgenommen?
Dann bräuchte ich schon 2 Ruten|kopfkrat

Als schwere Spinn habe ich nur ne alte Silstar 2.70cm wg40-80
Meine Sänger Wels Spinn 2,7 90-250wg mit ner 5000er Pen Battle.
Salzwasser feste Rollen nur ne 350iger Fox diavolo und ne Exage 4000Fd
Und halt 2 kleine Brandungsrollen...

Hoffe das passt, eine Salzwasserfeste Rolle könnte ich noch investeren..

Auf den Youtube Filmen ist mir aber aufgefallen das ich auf jeden Fall Klamottentechnisch aufrüsten muss, da bin ich nicht gerüstet#t

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## offense80 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das sagst ausgerechnet Du Rolfi.....du hast das Kutterangeln doch erfunden, damals...wo du mit König Ramses und Nofretete das erste Bordie Kutter Treffen am Nil gemacht hast....und ein paar 1000 Jahre später kam dann ja auch schon das Anglerboard 
:l#g


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Saarsprung, bring mal mit was du hast, wenn es dann nicht das optimale ist , bekommst von mir was und de lütt och.
Pilker brauchst nitt koofen, denke Rolf Word eine kleine Auswahl dabei haben.


----------



## Norbi (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das mit den Ruten und Rollen sollte doch kein Problem sein,ich nehme immer 2 Pilkruten mit Rolle mit:m


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

haaallo 
für alle ein mal im jahr ostsee angler 
ich habe gesehen das manche kein angelgerät haben.
hab gerade den neuen ASKARI sonder werbung vorliegen.
rute best.nr.129187.14.003   13,99 euro
rolle best.nr.117762.14.002   15,99 euro
schnur best.nr. 143763.14.006   7,99 euro

das reicht völlig fur dieses angeln und ist auch kein vermögen

grüße a.d. norden    :vik:


----------



## schuessel (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> haaallo
> für alle ein mal im jahr ostsee angler
> ich habe gesehen das manche kein angelgerät haben.
> hab gerade den neuen ASKARI sonder werbung vorliegen.
> ...



ausgaben in der höhe könnt ich grad noch verkraften. :q
mein  gott wenn ich das zusammenrechne...... ich kenn nen see da kostet  die tageskarte mehr als diese rute+rolle zusammen.


----------



## Saarsprung (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mehr als das Takle, mache ich mir Gedanken um die passende Kleidung#t

Habe gar nichts passendes, Schwimmanzug oder Thermoanzug?
Das ganze mal zwei|kopfkrat, denke derzeit aber auch über die Anschaffung eine Bootes für mein Heimgewässer nach...|uhoh:

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dann liste noch mal zwei Rintelner dazu (Moi +Sohn) B

Platz im Auto hätt' ich noch genug für drei weitere + lang und schmutzig Gerödel und "Verpflegung"|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin Dorschbremse

hast du den film gesehen?
Da ist die ganze Bande:m


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-SS1auwk6s


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dein Posting liest sich wie eine Warnung - wolltst mich abschrecken?


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Mehr als das Takle, mache ich mir Gedanken um die passende Kleidung#t
> 
> Habe gar nichts passendes, Schwimmanzug oder Thermoanzug?
> Das ganze mal zwei|kopfkrat, denke derzeit aber auch über die Anschaffung eine Bootes für mein Heimgewässer nach...|uhoh:
> ...



Moinmoin, Floater oder Thermo brauchst auch nicht unbedingt, aber warme und evtl. Regendichte Kleidung schon.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Dein Posting liest sich wie eine Warnung - wolltst mich abschrecken?


Nein 
Moderator Dorschbremse ich freue mich Dich auch kennenzulernen#6






br Norbert


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Den Moderator lass mal stecken,  ich werd an für sich lieber als Normalo wahrgenommen :m 

Ansonsten freue ich mich immer,  die Leute hinter den Nicknames kennenzulernen. |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ansonsten freue ich mich immer, die Leute hinter den Nicknames kennenzulernen. |wavey:



Haben Thomas + Franz auch gesagt, _bevor_ sie zum Filmen der Boardietour 3 kamen


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die beiden können sich aber leider noch nicht terminlich festlegen.... Im Hinterkopf haben sie die Tour zumindest schon mal


----------



## Brutzlaff (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hätte auch wieder Lust dabei zu sein, vor allem wenn es aus Kiel oder Ecktown losgeht...
Achso, mit nem A dahinter.


----------



## Reppi (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Endlich wird der Inzucht-Haufen durch frisches Blut ein wenig aufgemotzt...
Rute - 2,70- 3,00 WG bis 80 ( 120)
Rolle 3500 -4000 mit Schnur
und Klamotten ?  Ihr geht doch in Nord-Italien auch nicht mit Smoking zum Angeln ? :q
Also warm und Regen abweisend !


----------



## Honeyball (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Kai, das mit der Mod-Geschichte ist gar nicht so abwägig.
Nach dem, was ich da so von dieser Truppe hören oder lesen musste, können die son Büsken Aufsicht durchaus gebrauchen:m


Schreibt mal den Honeyball samt Tochter mit auf die Liste (mit nem B), wenn da noch Platz ist.:m


----------



## Reppi (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Der Lüdenscheider , mal in Live.....#6


----------



## Honeyball (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Unter Nixfängern fühl ich mich halt immer wohl #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Da weiß ich ja schon,  wer Zwischenstation bei uns einlegt. 
Na- dann plane ich schon mal ein zünftiges Grillen und ne kleine Bierverkostung für den Abend davor! |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kai, das mit der Mod-Geschichte ist gar nicht so abwägig.
> Nach dem, was ich da so von dieser Truppe hören oder lesen musste, können die son Büsken Aufsicht durchaus gebrauchen:m



Unser wahres Gesicht zeigen wir dann außerhalb der 3-Meilen-Zone |clown:|sagnix


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wie recht du hast lieber Hein......|engel: (hä hä hä!)


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Kein Problem - ich nehme dann einfach mein Klepp mit, dass nicht zufällig dem Ikea-Meinungsverstärker "Kloppe" ähnelt. :vik:|muahah:

Ansonsten beschränken sich die Mods halt auf die auf Kuttern so beliebten Überkopfwürfe -das hält zumindest die Chaoten mit Überlebensinstinkt auf Distanz :m


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn dem Honigbällchen sin Tochter mitfährt, müssen wa Beppo aber unter besondere Aufsicht stellen :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wenn dem Honigbällchen sin Tochter mitfährt, müssen wa Beppo aber unter besondere Aufsicht stellen :q


 

 ich glaube nicht...........  oder ist er diesbezuegl. auf Als irgendwie aufgefallen? #c|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Lausi, wegen Sa/So melde ich mich nochmal bei dir..... (hab im Moment "Bandscheibe" ).....mache ich dann per PN oder Phone etc.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sabrina kriegt Arbeitsschuhe mit Stahlkappe an- wer am Ende des Tages die meisten Blutergüsse am Schienbein vorweisen kann, kriegt nen Sonderpokal überreicht und nen passenden Spitznamen verpasst! :m

Ihr merkt schon - an Ideen mangelt es nicht! #h

@ angelnrolfman - Bandscheibe? Willkommen im Club!#q


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht...........  oder ist er diesbezuegl. auf Als irgendwie aufgefallen? #c|rolleyes



So war das nicht gemeint, aber er versucht doch Töchter irgendwie unter die Haube zu bringen.......:q


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi, wegen Sa/So melde ich mich nochmal bei dir..... (hab im Moment "Bandscheibe" ).....mache ich dann per PN oder Phone etc.



Oha, auskurieren......aber richtig. Wäre kein Problem wenn das nicht klappt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint, aber er versucht doch Töchter irgendwie unter die Haube zu bringen.......:q


 
 doch nur seine Tochter.......   (so hab ich gehört)


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> doch nur seine Tochter.......   (so hab ich gehört)



Achso.......:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (so hab ich gehört)


 
 Wo hast denn das her ?

 Er hat uns doch fürstlich für unser Schweigen belohnt, bzgl. dessen was in 'unserem' Haus noch verhandelt wurde, nachdem ihr ihn in 'Eurem' Haus so fürstlich bewirtet habt


----------



## Yupii (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (hab im Moment "Bandscheibe" )


Warum meldest du dich nicht bei mir?


----------



## Yupii (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (hab im Moment "Bandscheibe" )


Jetzt weisst du auch, warum ich den Ofen in Mommark angebetet habe:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Warum meldest du dich nicht bei mir?


Halloooo??? Du fuchtelst vieleicht an Bernie's Arm rum , aber bestimmt nicht an meinem Rücken.......... |bigeyes|bigeyes , Da gibt's Leute die haben Medizin studiert ......... ?


----------



## Yupii (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Halloooo??? Du fuchtelst vieleicht an Bernie's Arm rum , aber bestimmt nicht an meinem Rücken.......... |bigeyes|bigeyes , Da gibt's Leute die haben Medizin studiert ......... ?


Genau, hinein mit der Spritze und schön Schmerzmittel schlucken|uhoh:|uhoh::q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. November 2015)

Yupii schrieb:


> Genau, hinein mit der Spritze und schön Schmerzmittel schlucken|uhoh:|uhoh::q:q:q:q



Sicher, du kannst es ja bestimmt besser. Deshalb arbeitest du ja im "Massagesalon" und die studierten Ärzte in Praxen


----------



## Yupii (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Sicher, du kannst es ja bestimmt besser. Deshalb arbeitest du ja im "Massagesalon" und die studierten Ärzte in Praxen



Manchmal ist es besser,den Dieter Nuhr zu machen, wenn man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat. Ich wollte eigentlich nur helfen. Aber das hat sich ja erledigt. Und unsere Praxis als Massagesalon zu betiteln finde ich nicht besonders lustig.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn ich das ganze hier so querlese,  glaub ich dass wir Aussenstehenden /Neuen noch ein bißchen was "zu lernen" haben |bigeyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wenn ich das ganze hier so querlese, glaub ich dass wir Aussenstehenden /Neuen noch ein bißchen was "zu lernen" haben |bigeyes



Alles nur Spassekens + ( noch ) Insider.
Nach der Tour sind alle Teilnehmer 'Insider'.

Ist nur die übermütige Vorfreude auf ein tolles, kameradschaftliches Event.

Aber bzgl. des was 'zu lernen' haben.....

Wir haben gerade zu lernen, das die Kutterverfügbarkeit für ein solches Event, mit solch einem unerwarteten, positiven Andrang, was uns wahnsinnig freut und auch stolz macht, doch etwas schwieriger ist, als gedacht.

Das 'Dreamteam' ist pausenlos am Rumwerkeln bzgl. der Organisation, aber es scheint sich heraus zu kristallisieren, daß entweder und / oder Datum und Kutter neu zu terminieren sein werden. ( bezogen auf den 16.04.2016 )

Dieses momentan nur als 'early warning'.
Börsennotiert... würden wir es als Adhoc Meldung bezeichnen.

Also : wir arbeiten an der Fixierung und kriegen es bestimmt auch hin, aber für den Moment ( wenn Ihr Euch noch ein paar Tage gedulden könnt ), reicht gegebenenfalls noch keinen Urlaub für den 16.ten April + Drumherum ein.


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es besser,den Dieter Nuhr zu machen, wenn man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat. Ich wollte eigentlich nur helfen. Aber das hat sich ja erledigt. Und unsere Praxis als Massagesalon zu betiteln finde ich nicht besonders lustig.


 
.......komm mal wieder runter, hatten wir doch schon alles , oder #d#h


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wenn ich das ganze hier so querlese,  glaub ich dass wir Aussenstehenden /Neuen noch ein bißchen was "zu lernen" haben |bigeyes



Ich glaube eher das wir noch dicke Backen bekommen, wenn du und das Schalkernordunikum:q loslegen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Erstes Gebot für solche Events- Du sollst nicht spoilern :m

Schalkenordunikum??? Brrrr - wat ne Wortschöpfung,  da läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter... 

Mein Kollege kommt (für Schalker) aus der "verbotenen Stadt" -oder aus Zeckistan oder meinetwegen auch aus Lüdenscheid-Nord. 

Terminmäßig......habe mich eigentlich schon drauf gefreut,  ne gute Entschuldigung fürs fehlen am Geburtstag meiner Mutter vorweisen zu können :q


----------



## drolle68 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Lass das die Mutti nicht hören. :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die weiss wie ich bin -hat mich ja schließlich erzogen (oder hats zumindest versucht) :m

Ebenso Honeyball - der weiss meine Sprüche mittlerweile auch zu "nehmen"|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@ Honey.... wenn du wieder dabei bist, gibt es dann auch wieder Public Viewing nur diesmal auf der Ostsee? Deutschland - England mitten im weiten Meer, und wir waren live dabei....bei gefühlten 269 Grad im Schatten :l


----------



## offense80 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das es mit dem 16. wohl nicht klappt ist bei mir nicht schlimm, eher sogar besser. Da hat mein kleiner Hobbyterroristen Enkel nämlich Geburtstag :g


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn ich hier jetzt so mitlesen muß......

Vielleicht sollten wir doch auf 'nen Kutter aus Laboe umbuchen.
Da regiert der HSV :q


----------



## drolle68 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Oh, oh. Dachte wir sind beim Angeln???? Wer ist eigentlich dieser Fußball ??? |gr:|gr:|gr::q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Oh, oh. Dachte wir sind beim Angeln???? Wer ist eigentlich dieser Fußball ??? |gr:|gr:|gr::q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:


 
 Ob der Dorsch nun schwarz/weiß/blau - blau/weiß oder gelb/schwarz oder wie auch immer geartet gefleckt ist, ist an dem Tag mal schxxxegal; Hauptsache wir kriegen ordentlich von denen :m


----------



## drolle68 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So ist der Plan. :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

HSV ist okay - die haben ja momentan überhaupt nix mit Fußball zu tun. 

Ihr wollt echt was fangen? 
Ich dachte das wär so ne 

Blosswegvonnealteunterirgendnemblödenvorwandundabhalbsechskomplettzugesoffen- Aktion? 

Nu bin ich aber überrascht!


----------



## drolle68 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Man gut, das ich kein Alibi brauche. |supergri|supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ihr wollt echt was fangen?
> Ich dachte das wär so ne
> 
> Blosswegvonnealteunterirgendnemblödenvorwandundabhalbsechskomplettzugesoffen- Aktion?
> ...


 
 Lt. eigener Angabe noch keine 40 Lenze und hier die Bremse machen ?

 Glaube, ich muß im Eröffnungströöt noch mal eine Sperrklausel inkludieren, daß alle U-40 nur mit schriftlicher Erlaubnis der Erziehungsberechtigten mit dürfen... |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Richtig - keine vierzig.... aber schon fast zwanzig Jahre verheiratet.... von daher :g

Nix Bremse.....wie kommst denn darauf? #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Richtig - keine vierzig.... aber schon fast zwanzig Jahre verheiratet.... von daher :g
> 
> Glückwunsch + weiter so !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Nur Spaß :m


----------



## lausi97 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Richtig - keine vierzig.... aber schon fast zwanzig Jahre verheiratet.... von daher :g
> 
> Nix Bremse.....wie kommst denn darauf? #c



Ach, gerade erst frisch Vermählt und noch nicht ma trocken hinter die Ohren :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Themenwechsel - vielleicht können die Lokalmatadoren ja mal was bezüglich Köderauswahl zum besten geben...

Ich habe mal mein kleines Salzwasser Equipment gesichtet - bis auf so'n paar " Reste" alles mehr Norwegenkaliber....

Was ist so an Gufis und Jiggewichten gängig? 

Lametta ist immer noch nicht wieder in Mode gekommen? 
In welchen Tiefenbereichen wird um Ecktown herum geangelt?


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Was ist so an Gufis und Jiggewichten gängig?
> 
> Lametta ist immer noch nicht wieder in Mode gekommen?
> In welchen Tiefenbereichen wird um Ecktown herum geangelt?



Richtige Expertise werden Dir bestimmt Dorschjäger75 und Skizzza geben können; aber mal ganz grob, als 'Bandbreite' :

Tiefen von ~ 5 - 20 mtr. 
GuFis in 4" sollten gut sein.
HG 1/0 - 3/0
Bleiköpfe von 20 gr. bis 60 gr. sollten es abdecken können.

Ich persönlich habe immer 2-3 Christbaumschmuck-Vorfächer zumindest mit dabei im Gepäck. ( wie altmodisch |uhoh: )

Wenn Wind + Drift sehr ruhig sind, wird manchmal schon relativ früh vorne am Wrack mal ein Stopp gemacht.

Dann kann ein 2 Beifänger Vorfach mit Grundblei ( oder Pilker ohne Drilling ) Sinn machen.

Dieses nur mal als ~ Rahmenbedingungen.

Die Experten werden sich hierzu bestimmt etwas detaillierter , zu Wort melden.


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Also doch nicht mit Made oder Maiskorn??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Und was die Zumutung betrifft, mich in die Ecke westlich Herne einzuordnen#d#d#d
Ich hab das in meiner Sig nur drin, weil ich nicht verpassen will, wenn schon zum 21. Mal 1000 Tage um sind, seitdem die Blauen aus der Turnhalle Meister waren.:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jaja - um Ausreden nicht verlegen. :m

Juuut- dann muss ich halt noch ein paar kleinere Jigköpfe holen.... 

Diese und ein Großteil meiner kleinen Pilker sind während der letzten paar Norgeurlaube an den Angeln der Kids irgendwie "verdampft"

Apropos Pilker: Wissen die Ostseedorsche eigentlich noch dass die da draufbeissen  sollen,  oder halten die das für die Augsburger Puppenkiste? 

Wenns hauptsächlich auf Gufis läuft,  lass ich die gleich zu Haus.


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also doch nicht mit Made oder Maiskorn??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



Doch nicht damit #d

Trockenfliege heisst das Zauberwort :m


----------



## lausi97 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Jaja - um Ausreden nicht verlegen. :m
> 
> Juuut- dann muss ich halt noch ein paar kleinere Jigköpfe holen....
> 
> ...



Pilker kennen die schon noch, wenn du da welche brauchst, gerade in leichten Gewichten, setz dich mal mit angelnrolfman in Verbindung. Der macht die selbst und das in Top Qualität #6.
Bei den Gufis sind Möhrchen schon fast obligatorisch.


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Apropos Pilker: Wissen die Ostseedorsche eigentlich noch dass die da draufbeissen sollen, oder halten die das für die Augsburger Puppenkiste?
> 
> Wenns hauptsächlich auf Gufis läuft, lass ich die gleich zu Haus.



 Der Pilkerpapst fährt auch mit und der hat auch Gefühle......


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Der Pilkerpapst fährt auch mit und der hat auch Gefühle......



Männergefühle meinst Du bestimmt- |kopfkrat

Also Hunger und Durst?|licht


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Männergefühle meinst Du bestimmt- |kopfkrat
> 
> Also Hunger und Durst?|licht



Rauchen..... Saufen...... da war doch noch was |kopfkrat

Ach ja..... go fishing :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das Lied ging aber irgendwie anders....|kopfkrat

|licht https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RifcY1SxGFw


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das Lied ging aber irgendwie anders....|kopfkrat
> 
> |licht https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RifcY1SxGFw



Ich weiß...., aber ich hätte mich ( aufgrund § 14 JuSchG #4 |znaika nicht getraut, 
dieses vor 23.00 Uhr im Board zu veröffentlichen |rotwerden


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sabrina kriegt Arbeitsschuhe mit Stahlkappe an- wer am Ende des Tages die meisten Blutergüsse am Schienbein vorweisen kann, kriegt nen Sonderpokal überreicht und nen passenden Spitznamen verpasst! :m



Und der mit den wenigsten Blutergüssen am Schienbein wird Honey's Schwiegersohn ?!? ;+


----------



## Beppo (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

ich lese nur..ich sach dazu nix 

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> ich lese nur..ich sach dazu nix
> 
> lg
> Beppo


 
 Darum schreibe ich ja stellvertretend für Dich


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

#6.... is aber irgendwie noch nicht ganz ausgereift - derjenige mit den wenigsten Macken am Schienbein wird definitiv Honeyball sein.... is halt Papas Prinzessin


----------



## lausi97 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> .. is halt Papas Prinzessin



Oha, da ham wa keine Chance |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Tragt mal eine Person mehr bei mir ein.
Sie bringt ihren Freund mit.


----------



## lausi97 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tragt mal eine Person mehr bei mir ein.
> Sie bringt ihren Freund mit.



Och nö :q:q,alles nur spässken


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Update : Werde es nachher im Eröffnungströöt auch noch anpassen, aber wir haben nur noch einen Termin am *Sa. 30.04.2016 *in Eckernförde mit der MS Simone bekommen.

Es können insgesamt 35 Leute mit, wir sind aktuell bei 34 Teilnehmern. Weitere Interessierte ( über 35 ) würde ich dann in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldung auf die 'Warteliste' setzen.

Bitte alle, die bereits zu den 34 gehören, einmal kurz in den Terminplaner geschaut, ob sich durch das 2 Wochen spätere Datum etwas ändert.
Ich lasse die Liste 'as is' und werde nur Veränderungen vornehmen, wenn mir jemand signalisiert, daß es für ihn(sie) dann leider nicht geht.

Es tut uns leid, daß der originäre Termin nicht möglich war. 

Bitte gebt auch noch mal kurz Info ( wer noch nicht hat ), ob Variante A oder B, damit wir uns rechtzeitig um mögliche Übernachtungen bemühen können.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tragt mal eine Person mehr bei mir ein.
> Sie bringt ihren Freund mit.




Mir schwant böses- Der Freund ist vermutlich Anfänger und bringt somit auch dementsprechend Glück mit..... und Töchterchen machts wie in den Urlauben und angelt alle in Grund und Boden. |supergri

Also- es werden weniger Angler, dafür mehr Filetierer benötigt.:m


----------



## Beppo (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na das hört sich doch gut an, danke für die Info Hein.

Meine Tochter hat keinen Bock auf Angeln, aber den ganzen Fisch auffuttern, da isse groß drin...naja Stress im Job, da braucht man Proteine.

@Hein .. Bernie und ich nur Kategorie "A" dann penne ich im Auto.

Ist denn dieser besagte Grieche (wie heisst der ? ) nun noch für uns in Reichweite, oder muss man das "Tschüss Bier" woanners nehmen ?

Is ja auch Wurscht, Bernie sagte er will nach Hause fahren..

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke Beppo, werde ich einpflegen. ( 2 x A )
Und auch als Fahrgemeinschaft, damit die Liste auch mal angegangen werden kann. #6


----------



## lausi97 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hein , Fahrgemeinschaft Rolf und ich, einer könnte dann noch zusteigen  (sofern Jörch mit drolle fahren kann, ansonsten ist er bei mir )


----------



## lausi97 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Mir schwant böses- Der Freund ist vermutlich Anfänger und bringt somit auch dementsprechend Glück mit..... und Töchterchen machts wie in den Urlauben und angelt alle in Grund und Boden. |supergri
> 
> Also- es werden weniger Angler, dafür mehr Filetierer benötigt.:m



Wenn Skizzza mitfährt gucken wa alle |bigeyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin 

A

@ Norbi kommt einfach mit auf A #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> A
> 
> @ Norbi kommt einfach mit auf A #h


 

...................  #6, schön das du dabei bist


----------



## Jesse J (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin!
Der Michael S , mein Kollege von der letzten Tour, kommt auch mit.

Nachtrag: Plan B natürlich


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Der Termin ist für mich okay.
Ich würde ggf. auch noch meine Dame mitbringen. (Damit die mich wieder in den Boden angelt )


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...................  #6, schön das du dabei bist


Moin Rolf ABBA ich bin doch schon die Nr. 16#hauf  die Kutter-Tour.
Danke für die Kommentare auf PLZ 2  ABBA und Petri-Heil



nobbi


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Rolf ABBA ich bin doch schon die Nr. 16#hauf die Kutter-Tour.
> Danke für die Kommentare auf PLZ 2 ABBA und Petri-Heil
> 
> 
> ...


 
....... hatte schon gesehen, dass du auf Platz 16 stehst, trotzdem wieder schön dich dabei zu haben. Vieleicht schaffe ich es auch mal zum ABBA, wenn man "einfach" dazukommen darf?!  #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Der Termin ist für mich okay.
> Ich würde ggf. auch noch meine Dame mitbringen. (Damit die mich wieder in den Boden angelt )



 Bieberpelz,

 ich habe Deine Dame erstmal auf 1 der Stand-By Liste gebucht.

 Sorry, daß ich Euch als Paar gerade so auseinander dividiert habe. Ich hatte eine mögliche Absage in der PN, die ich nochmal verifizieren muß, aber ich schätze mal, daß sie in Kürze die neue Nummer 35 ist #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> A
> 
> @ Norbi kommt einfach mit auf A #h


 
 Moin Nobbi, nimmst Du Norbi evtl. mit ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Moin Nobbi, nimmst Du Norbi evtl. mit ?


Ja!
obwohl ihr passt alle in meine Karre rein!:vik:Olaf, Michi,Norbi.



#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja!
> obwohl ihr passt alle in meine Karre rein!:vik:Olaf, Michi,Norbi.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wollen wir wieder einen geheimen, konspirativen Parkplatz ausmachen ?  :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

wir haben unseren sveni vergessen!
alles weiter am Weckend,PN, sonst artet es aus.


lg nobbi


----------



## Norbi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja!
> obwohl ihr passt alle in meine Karre rein!:vik:Olaf, Michi,Norbi.
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse,und Alle dürfen neben dem Fahrer sitzen.....geili geili#h


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (4. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

moin

bei mir variante  A 
trotzden werde ich wenn keine abendgardrobe angesagt ist eine oder zwei ........... hopfenkaltschale/n mit euch trinken . alkfrei natürlich ich muss ja noch fahren

LG a.d. Norden

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> wenn keine abendgardrobe angesagt ist



König Lausi ist noch am Überlegen, ob er abends standesgemäß Stresemann oder doch eher Smoking trägt.... |uhoh:, aber für alle anderen ist 'Räuberzivil' in Ordnung #6


----------



## Reppi (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Karawane des Grauens mobilisiert sich wieder.....
Wie der Grieche da unten am Strand heisst, müssten wir googlen; Platz für alle hat er aber !!!

Inside Insider
Dieses Jahr nochmal bei Gert versuchen ?


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppi schrieb:


> Inside Insider
> Dieses Jahr nochmal bei Gert versuchen ?


 
 Falls noch Platz, würde ich es wohlwollend in Betracht ziehen :g


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wie der Grieche da unten am Strand heisst, müssten wir googlen; Platz für alle hat er aber !!!



Ich vermute mal |kopfkrat, Du meinst den ~ am Strand, links vom Schwimmbad ?
Der heisst Taverna Kreta.


Um diesen ( B ) Part wollte sich primär der Dorschjäger75 kümmern, wenn wir eine Übersicht der ( A ) und ( B ) zusammen haben.

Ist hier ja eine Gemeinschaftsproduktion des Dream-Teams. :m
( Wobei manche auch eher Nightmare-Gang sagen  )


----------



## Brutzlaff (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bei mir steht zwar A dahinter, aber ein "Einlaufbier" würde ich natürlich mit euch nicht verschmähen...#g


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Bei mir steht zwar A dahinter, aber ein "Einlaufbier" würde ich natürlich mit euch nicht verschmähen...#g



Logisch,

und ( A ) heisst nicht, daß man stande pede um ~ 17.00 Uhr nach Einlaufen direkt nach Hause muß.

Wer will und kann ( Bei Dir mit Kiel vllt. etwas einfacher, als bei Leuten, die abends noch wieder bis z.B. Göttingen müssen ), ist natürlich auch beim Getränk oder Essen willkommen !
Der Fokus bei ( B ) war wohl auch primär die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.


Dorschjäger75 : Worauf wir evtl. nur schauen sollten, wäre die Möglichkeit, daß an dem Tag vllt. einige Lokalitäten eine geschl. Gesellschaft ( wegen Tanz in den Mai ) haben könnten #c


----------



## bernie (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin,
bin grade aus Magdeburg zurück












Auf ein Bierchen kommen wir NATÜRLICH noch mit, aber dann muss ich heim..... Montag morgen geht`s wieder nach MD und bis dahin muss ich noch Wäsche und Haushalt machen.... Junggesellenleben 

Hoffentlich kaschunkelt es da nich so dolle 

Ach so.... ganz vergessen:

*Ich könnte auf der Strecke Göttingen >>>> Eckernförde noch 1 Person mitnehmen*


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin! 
Da ich ja für die Orga der "Variante B" zuständig bin, wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen wie das ablaufen könnte.
Habt Ihr mehr Lust auf was gemütliches, Sprich mit allen Übernachten zusammen z.B. 1-2 Ferienwohnung/Haus  gemietet und dann in Eigenregie den Abend mit Grillen etc. verbringen. 
Oder eher die " klassische" Variante mir gemeinsamen Treffen in einem Restaurant  (Griechen? ) und jeder geht wann er möchte zu seiner  Unterkunft (Hotel , Pension etc. )
Wäre ganz schön Eure Meinung dazu zu hören, damit ich weiß in welche Richtung ich mich kümmern muss.
Zu bedenken möchte ich geben das der Tag auf dem Kutter schon "lang" ist. Ich weiß nicht ob dann noch die Lust dazu besteht sich um das "Abendprogramm " zu kümmern. Essen machen, Getränke organisieren, abends/Nachts dann wieder alles aufräumen  etc...
Da ist die Restaurant  Variante natürlich etwas komfortabler.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich wäre für beide Varianten offen und würde bei ersterer ggf. unterstützen/ zuarbeiten.


----------



## Reppi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mi is dat och eens...Daniel !


----------



## andriftpilker (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin,
ich kann den Tröt leider nicht täglich verfolgen. Daher hier nur kurz mein persönlicher Beitrag:
Ich kann Mitfahrer (+- 2 Personen) an der A7 zwischen Moorburg und Rendsburg aufnehmen (bis 10km) von den Abfahrten.
Ich würde gerne noch einen Happen Essen und bezeichne das mal Als Variante A+

Grüße

Peter


----------



## KlickerHH (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin, ist schon jemand abgesprungen?

Ich würde mich dann gerne aufdrängen 

Gruß
Klicker


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn Du ein wenig Geduld aufbringst, kannst Dich auf die Standby- Liste setzen lassen.

So ein wenig Fluktuation ist immer in den Teilnehmerlisten drin, weil dem einen oder anderen immer noch was dazwischenkommt.|wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



andriftpilker schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne noch einen Happen Essen und bezeichne das mal Als Variante A+
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Peter


 
 Die Kreativität der Angler.  Einer hatte noch Variante C vorgeschlagen für Anreise am Vorabend + ( A)  für den Angeltag |uhoh:

 Neh, gute Idee....  Ich ergänze dann mal mit ( A+ ) als noch was mit Essen / Trinken und danach Heimfahrt. #6

 Dann haben wir im Falle des Restaurants auch gleich eine Idee, bzgl. welcher 'Sollstärke' wir ihn vorwarnen können. 




 PS : wenn ich als ABC-Schütze hier mal eine Meldung A oder B etc. von Euch übersehen sollte, gerne 'anpicksen' #y


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Moin, ist schon jemand abgesprungen?
> 
> Ich würde mich dann gerne aufdrängen
> 
> ...



Supi,

ich pack Dich erstmal auf 1 der Standby-Liste.

Halstenbek wäre auch bei Dorschjäger und mir um'me Ecke. Könnte man gegebenfalls dann logistisch auch was arrangieren.


PS : Es ist schon jemand ( aufgrund des veränderten Termins ) abgesprungen, aber da war Frau Bieberpelz schon aufgerückt.


----------



## Beppo (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hein wie kommste auf das A+ ? ich esse doch höchstens ein Blättchen Salat, wenn ich dran lecke nehm ich schon zu...fasel

Ich nehm A PLUS PLUS mit Alles und scharf 

Danköö

Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ich nehm A PLUS PLUS mit Alles und scharf


 
 Wenn das dann man mal nicht in einem ( B ) endet......


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

KlickerHH mien Jung!!... schön das du interessiert bist! !.. Hast den Kopf denn beruflich schon wieder was frei??... könnten sonst ja auch vorher schon mal die Blauort  (mit Hein?) unsicher machen! !


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> könnten sonst ja auch vorher schon mal die Blauort (mit Hein?) unsicher machen! !



Von mir aus gerne.



solltest doch nicht verraten, daß wir heimlich üben #d:q


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Was die Unterbringung angeht, bin ich da auch für alles offen, mal hören was Rolf meint |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Was die Unterbringung angeht, bin ich da auch für alles offen, mal hören was Rolf meint |supergri


 
...... ich auch, gemütlich den Abend bei einer lecker Mahlzeit und nem Kaltgetränk ausklingen lassen. Doppelzimmer in ner Pension (wie Daniel schon vorgeschlagen und vorläufig "dingfest" gemacht hat....#6)....... morgens in Ruhe frühstücken und ab nach hause #c. .... oder?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Was die Unterbringung angeht, bin ich da auch für alles offen, mal hören was Rolf meint |supergri


Ich hab da schon was in der Planung. .. und zwar hab ich ne kleine Pension direkt am Strand von Ecktown aufgetan mit 7 Doppelzimmer und 2 Einzelzimmern. Die hab ich jetzt erstmal KOMPLETT für uns in der Nacht 30.4/1.5 geblockt!! Da die aber z.z. in der Winterpause sind und sich ein wenig Umstrukturieren wollen, bekomme ich da erst ende Januar ne 100%ige Zusage.
Aktuell hab ich 14 B's gezählt, wobei ich denke das da noch ein paar zukommen  werden... die Pension hat 16 Schlafplätze. Sollten wir mehr werden, muss ich nochmal weiter recherchieren. 
Das jetzt nur mal so als erste Infos!!.. weiteres bzw näheres folgt in Kürze!


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... ich auch, gemütlich den Abend bei einer lecker Mahlzeit und nem Kaltgetränk ausklingen lassen. Doppelzimmer in ner Pension (wie Daniel schon vorgeschlagen und vorläufig "dingfest" gemacht hat....#6)....... morgens in Ruhe frühstücken und ab nach hause #c. .... oder?



Jawoll, Cheffe....#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ich hab da schon was in der Planung. .. und zwar hab ich ne kleine Pension direkt am Strand von Ecktown aufgetan mit 7 Doppelzimmer und 2 Einzelzimmern. Die hab ich jetzt erstmal KOMPLETT für uns in der Nacht 30.4/1.5 geblockt!! Da die aber z.z. in der Winterpause sind und sich ein wenig Umstrukturieren wollen, bekomme ich da erst ende Januar ne 100%ige Zusage.
> Aktuell hab ich 14 B's gezählt, wobei ich denke das da noch ein paar zukommen werden... die Pension hat 16 Schlafplätze. Sollten wir mehr werden, muss ich nochmal weiter recherchieren.
> Das jetzt nur mal so als erste Infos!!.. weiteres bzw näheres folgt in Kürze!


 
*Daniel, cooler Job !!!*  #6#6



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jawoll, Cheffe....#6


 
....... war nur so'n Gedanke. Aber wenn du zustimmst. #6


----------



## KlickerHH (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So langsam geht es. Wann wäre das? Habt ihr schon einen Termin im Auge?




dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> KlickerHH mien Jung!!... schön das du interessiert bist! !.. Hast den Kopf denn beruflich schon wieder was frei??... könnten sonst ja auch vorher schon mal die Blauort  (mit Hein?) unsicher machen! !


----------



## KlickerHH (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Supi,
> 
> ich pack Dich erstmal auf 1 der Standby-Liste.
> 
> ...



Super, danke. Ich würde allerdings die Ichfahremorgenshundabendszüruck Variante nutzen wollen....


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> So langsam geht es. Wann wäre das? Habt ihr schon einen Termin im Auge?


 
 Nächsten Do. :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Super, danke. Ich würde allerdings die Ichfahremorgenshundabendszüruck Variante nutzen wollen....


 
 |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

 Sag doch einfach ( A ) :m


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> *Daniel, cooler Job !!!*  #6#6
> 
> 
> 
> ....... war nur so'n Gedanke. Aber wenn du zustimmst. #6



Daniel #6#6

Du weißt doch, bin für alles offen........törööööööööö|supergri


----------



## KlickerHH (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jungs, als ich meiner Frau gerade sagte, ich fahre am 30. April zum fischen, sagte meine kleine Tochter,(7) Papa, da sind wir zur Hochzeit eingeladen......

Hunderttausendheulende Höllenhunde Hagel und Granaten........ich muss also den Platz wieder freigeben.

Aber Daniel, lass und mal im November fahren. Ausser am 14, 21. 28 und 29 hab ich Zeit.....:-(


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Daniel #6#6


 
 Solltest mal langsam über eine Ernennung zum 'Sir' Daniel nachdenken 

solange Du noch 'König' bist ...... :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Jungs, als ich meiner Frau gerade sagte, ich fahre am 30. April zum fischen, sagte meine kleine Tochter,(7) Papa, da sind wir zur Hochzeit eingeladen......



Und da hast Du Töchterchen erklärt, daß Du zum Angeln musst, um dem Brautpaar zum Mitternachtsimbiß ein paar schöne Dorschfilets zu servieren......, war ja laut Einladung#4 so gewünscht 

( ich hab 'ne 8-jährige ...... :q )

Schade, aber dann nehme ich Dich von der Liste wieder runter.


----------



## Coasthunter (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Setz mal meinen Neffen mit auf die Liste. Sollte es klappen, weiß ich wenigstens, was ich ihm zu Weihnachten schenken kann:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Sollte es klappen, weiß ich wenigstens, was ich ihm zu Weihnachten schenken kann:q



Du meinst, dann kriegt er 'ne Rocke und die neue Twinpower 4000 HG von Dir, damit er auch ordentlich gerüstet ist ? :m

So'n Onkel hätte ich auch gerne gehabt....... 

Ich setz ihn drauf.
Ist ( aufgrund Klicker's Storno ) auf 1 der Stand-By Liste.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hat man eine Ahnung in welche preislichen Richtung es bei B gehen kann?


----------



## Arki2k (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ist der blöde Thread ernsthaft an mir vorbeigegangen!? Sch!?§)$(&!!!!!!  Also ich bin dabei, ggf. auch mit Übernachtung, wenn meine Frau das zulässt und ihre Schwangerschaft keine Komplikationen hat.    Also haut mich mal auf die Warteliste und ich den Thread in die Abos!


----------



## KlickerHH (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und da hast Du Töchterchen erklärt, daß Du zum Angeln musst, um dem Brautpaar zum Mitternachtsimbiß ein paar schöne Dorschfilets zu servieren......, war ja laut Einladung#4 so gewünscht
> 
> ( ich hab 'ne 8-jährige ...... :q )
> 
> Schade, aber dann nehme ich Dich von der Liste wieder runter.



Meine Frau hatte schon den Klappstuhl ausgegraben......

Da ich der Einzige bin, der hier testosterongeladen rumläuft, wenn es um Angeln geht, musste ich mich meinen drei verrücken Party-Girls geschlagen geben.

Aber von Herzen begleite ich die wunderschönen Mädchen, gut gekleidet, zur Hochzeit.

Ich hoffe, dass Daniel mich auf dem laufenden hält.

Petri Jungs, aufgeschoben, ist nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ist der blöde Thread ernsthaft an mir vorbeigegangen!? Sch!?§)$(&!!!!!! Also ich bin dabei, ggf. auch mit Übernachtung, wenn meine Frau das zulässt und ihre Schwangerschaft keine Komplikationen hat.  Also haut mich mal auf die Warteliste und ich den Thread in die Abos!


 

 Jan !!!!!!!!!

 Glückwunsch nachträglich. Bist aus dem Koma nach dem 30.ten wieder erwacht ?!? :vik:

 Aber noch mehr Glückwunsch zu Teil 2 Deiner Nachricht.
 Alles Gute Euch !!!!!!!!!!!

 Logisch, biste auf'e Liste.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Hat man eine Ahnung in welche preislichen Richtung es bei B gehen kann?


Also, die Pension, welche ich vorhin angesprochen habe, würde sich auf 28€/Nacht/Person EXKLUSIVE Frühstück belaufen. Hotels gehen so ab ca 75/Nacht los. Da muss ich mich aber erst noch intensiver mit beschäftigen..


@ all Variante A+ und B  Boardies 
Angedacht habe ich jetzt folgenden Ablauf NACH einlaufen des Kutters...
Kuttereinlauf ca 17 Uhr. .. Verabschiedung aller Heimfahrer. .. Einchecken in die jeweilige Unterkunft(wer mag, kurz aufhübschen/umziehen).... so das wir dann gemeinsam um ca18.15-18.30 im Restaurant  (Griechen??) den Abend bei lecker Essen und Kaltgetränken ausklingen lassen. ... abrücken in die Unterkunft dann jeder wie er mag und in Eigenregie  (Torkeln/zu Fuß, Taxi etc)
Für die Variante A+ würde ich den Tisch dann ab ca 17.30 blocken, damit ihr direkt ab Schiff einkehren könnt und nicht soviel Wartezeit entsteht.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Daniel mich auf dem laufenden hält.


 
 Wir werden Dir gerne Fotos der Ü-80'er im 2-Min. Takt aufs Handy simsen, damit die kirchliche Zeremonie für Dich nicht so langweilig wird.

 Da sind wir ganz Angelkumpel


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@ dorschjäger - dann notiere mal bitte ein DZ für Moi. 

Ich denke mal - Honeyball wird sich da mit seinen Leuten wohl anschließen wollen.

PS - saubere Arbeit,  danke fürs kümmern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Pension ist ja ein richtiger Schnapper *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Arki2k (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jo, dass klimgt gut, damit könnte ich mich auch anfreunden.

Danke, habe es gut überlebt und konnte sogar aktiv am Aufräumen teilnehmen ^^
Das mit dem Nachwuchs hat meine Frau mir passenderweise am Hochzeitstag mitgeteilt 

Ich hab mir das WE schon mal wunschfrei eingetragen und bin am überlegen, welche günstige Kombo ich mir zulege, da mir von der Lidl-Kombo abgeraten wurde, da mir da nach 2 Stunden der Arm abfallen würde. Die hier vorgeschlagende Kombo liegt bei Askari schon im Warenkorb, allerdings mit der 2.10m, dann spar ich mir den Sperrzuschlag und kann die Rute auch auf dem Kleinboot benutzen. Irgendwelche einwände?

So ich hau mich hin und geh dann gleich wieder zur Arbeit ^^ -

Ich guck mal, dass ich zum NBA komme, ich hau mal meine Frau an - Gn8 liebe Leutz


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Arki2k schrieb:


> -
> 
> Ich guck mal, dass ich zum NBA komme, ich hau mal meine Frau an - Gn8 liebe Leutz



Moin Moin
Jan|wavey:


----------



## Arki2k (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Btw. Der Weiß-Rote Pilker liegt schon unter dem Kopfkissen ubd bei vorzeitigen Angeltourwn bin ich dabei, bin heiß wie Frittenfett, muss nur mit Frau und Dauerkarte passen


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

An die A+ und B Fraktion! ... ist Grieche für Euch OK? oder andere Vorschläge?


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> An die A+ und B Fraktion! ... ist Grieche für Euch OK? oder andere Vorschläge?


 
..........................#6


----------



## offense80 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mal ein ganz großes Lob an die Organisten #6
Super Job den ihr da alle macht. Ich weiß ja, was das alles für ein Aufwand ist, den ich ja selbst nur mit Hilfe fleißigen Kollegen bewältigen konnte 

Wenn das hier so weiter geht, können wir wohl bald die komplette Flotte aus Helitown buchen, und die Bucht leer fischen |supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dem stimme mit einer Ausnahme voll zu..... 

Ich glaube aber nicht,  dass auch nur einer vom Orga- Team auch Organist ist :m


----------



## Nico27 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Setzt mich bitte mal auf A+.....dann habe ich mehr Zeit euch kennenzulernen!!!


----------



## bernie (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Da sieht mal wieder mal, dass es sich auszahlt, seine Halbmatrosen zum selbstständigen anpacken zu animieren ;-) .... die sind dann SOWAS von fleissig und engagiert....
(gelle olaf)  #h

*DICKES DANKE* an die Kümmerer! #r


----------



## Franky D (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So ich muss mir glaub mal morgen wieder die Zeit nehmen alles hier nach zu lesen.

Ich würde mich mal in die Kategorie A-A+ eingruppieren.


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Was die Organisation betrifft, kann man Olaf und Daniel wirklich nur #6#6#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Franky D schrieb:


> So ich muss mir glaub mal morgen wieder die Zeit nehmen alles hier nach zu lesen.
> 
> Ich würde mich mal in die Kategorie A-A+ eingruppieren.



Nix lesen, Hilfeköfferchen packen


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke für die "Blumen" Männers! !!... das machen wir doch sehr gerne für einen schönen Tag auf See um mit Gleichgesinnten dem schönsten Hobby der Welt zu frönen! !

@ Franky
Du willst echt nach der Tour noch den Ritt nach Hause antreten! ?!?... das Heftig!!
Oder kommst du woanders unter?

@ all nicht S-H lernen
Falls ihr den nicht bis zur Tour eh schon habt, denkt Bitte an die S-H Fischereiabgabe! !
Und schaut alle nochmal auf Euren Fischerei Schein ob noch gültig! 
Eine Kontrolle hab ich in all den Jahren zwar noch nie gehabt auf dem Kutter, aber man weiß ja nie. ..


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Da sieht mal wieder mal, dass es sich auszahlt, seine Halbmatrosen zum selbstständigen anpacken zu animieren ;-) .... die sind dann SOWAS von fleissig und engagiert....
> (gelle olaf)  #h


 
 Ich war doch schon extremst motiviert, sogar auf die ganzen Lachse und Heringe im Mittelwasser zu angeln, die Du ständig auf der Anzeige gesehen hast |asmil:|asmil:


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Lachse und Heringe im Mittelwasser zu angeln, die Du ständig auf der Anzeige gesehen hast |asmil:|asmil:



Laut neuesten Meldungen, waren das Bluefin's


----------



## Arki2k (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

War einer schon mal bei Askari in Hamburg? Ich als Bergedorfer habe immer keine Lust durch die ganze Stadt zu fahren, aber für eine nette kleine Pilkrute, die alternative zu meiner Lidlangel, würde sich das vllt. mal lohnen. Kann mir da einer was erzählen? Die haben ja dieses WE 15% auf alles


----------



## KlickerHH (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Arki2k schrieb:


> War einer schon mal bei Askari in Hamburg? Ich als Bergedorfer habe immer keine Lust durch die ganze Stadt zu fahren, aber für eine nette kleine Pilkrute, die alternative zu meiner Lidlangel, würde sich das vllt. mal lohnen. Kann mir da einer was erzählen? Die haben ja dieses WE 15% auf alles



Du hast doch ein prima Angelgeschäft vor der Tür........


----------



## Arki2k (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Vögler?  oder meinst du BAC?  Aber ich schau mal


----------



## KlickerHH (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Vögler?  oder meinst du BAC?  Aber ich schau mal



Ich meine BAC, aber Vögler geht natürlich auch, aber nicht mal eben um die Ecke


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jan , lass ma die Finger von den 2.10 er, ne vernünftige Spinne mit 50-100gr WG und 2.70m ist Universeller, bekommt man auch schon was gutes fürn schmalen Taler.


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Ich meine BAC, aber Vögler geht natürlich auch, aber nicht mal eben um die Ecke



Oder auf nach KaKi.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Oder auf nach KaKi.


 
jupp #6, aber nimm einen Kompass mit :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jupp #6, aber nimm einen Kompass mit :q:q:q



Navi.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Oder auf nach KaKi.


Moin Moin
hier ein Einheimischer aus Kaki geb.
Hab da noch eine schöne DAM Prestige für Jan, er muß nur noch die Ernte abwarten, dann kann ich die Rankhilfe abbauen:m


----------



## Arki2k (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jan , lass ma die Finger von den 2.10 er, ne vernünftige Spinne mit 50-100gr WG und 2.70m ist Universeller, bekommt man auch schon was gutes fürn schmalen Taler.



 Ja, dass wäre meine andere Alternative    Ich hab ja meine Speedmaster 270 BX 50-100g zum Zandern , kann ich ja auch nehmen, wobei ich gelesen habe, dass ich mehr als 70g da nicht ranhängen sollte.   Sonst hol ich mir nochmal ne günstige Ghostrider o.ä. mit ner 0,20 geflochtenen.


----------



## Arki2k (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> hier ein Einheimischer aus Kaki geb.
> Hab da noch eine schöne DAM Prestige für Jan, er muß nur noch die Ernte abwarten, dann kann ich die Rankhilfe abbauen:m



 Die Rute kannst behalten, ich nehm die Ernte


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> hier ein Einheimischer aus Kaki geb.
> Hab da noch eine schöne DAM Prestige für Jan, er muß nur noch die Ernte abwarten, dann kann ich die Rankhilfe abbauen:m


 
Mensch Nobbi #6, dann hast bebstimmt noch noch ne alte "Quick-Rolle" mit ner 60er Monofilen.... (Welche Ernte muss er dafür dann abwarten?) :q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ja, dass wäre meine andere Alternative  Ich hab ja meine Speedmaster 270 BX 50-100g zum Zandern , kann ich ja auch nehmen, wobei ich gelesen habe, dass ich mehr als 70g da nicht ranhängen sollte. Sonst hol ich mir nochmal ne günstige Ghostrider o.ä. mit ner 0,20 geflochtenen.


 

20er Geflecht??? |bigeyes|bigeyes.....jo, dann können wir gut ankern:q

ein "bisschen" überdimensioniert...|rolleyes


----------



## Beppo (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Typ 3 oder 4 Stroft multicolor (7 bzw. 9kg)...falls nix beisst kann man schön Meter zählen..das beruhigt.

wg Grieche..doppelzustimm
Da kann ich fein ein Gyros Konto eröffnen und mit Metaxa nach Hause fahren.. (ich kenn nur die Alten) #c

lg
Beppo

@Andor, und die die zugehört haben..bei mir fängt das mit den Verwechslungen jetzt auch an..ich geh zum Angelladen und sage zur Besitzerin  "ich brauche ne reifere Stute! " ich kauf ab sofort online..


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Soll hier jetzt kein Kaufen etc. Trööt werden, wobei wir natürlich versuchen, bei Gerätefragen etc. gerne zu helfen.

Jan, guck doch mal bei Dir um'me Ecke sonst nach der SPRO Salty Beast in 3,30 mtr. 

Lieber jetzt ( noch ) investieren, bevor Du in ein paar Monaten Dein Geld primär bei Procter & Gamble, Kimberly Clark und Johnson & Johnson anlegen musst 

Musst ja auch nicht extra neue Ringe und dann noch mit FC St. Pauli Wicklung ( wie ein anderer Boardie hier :m ) auf die Rute machen lassen.... |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Speedmaster BX 270 XH ist doch perfekt! !... da würde ich gar nie nich gucken gehen!!.. nimm die!!!... das macht dann wenigstens auch SPAß! !!... UND die kann zur NOT auch das ab was drauf steht! !!.. zum Teil unterfordern wir unser Tackle auch einfach!!... DER "Szenestock" aktuell auf'm Kutter ist ne Greys SEATROUT(!!!!) 3,35m mit 15-50!!!!!gr.WG.
Und damit prügeln die Jungs gnadenlos 80gr. Jigs+GuFi raus!!!...
Also immer erstmal schön zu hause gucken was man schon im Stall stehen hat, bevor man sich irgend einen billigen Kompromiss anschafft!!
Zum Kuttern kann man ne ganze Menge Ruten (wo nicht Pilke draufsteht) zweckentfremden! !


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich denke mal - Honeyball wird sich da mit seinen Leuten wohl anschließen wollen.


Tja, das ist jetzt natürlich ganz blöd gelaufen. In der Woche hat meine Frau Geburtstag, d.h. an dem Wochenende kommen die lieben Verwandten, um sich bei uns durchzufuttern.....



...normalerweise |rolleyes

Sinnvolle Alternative wäre es da, schon am Wochenende vorher den Wohnwagen ans Auto zu hängen und z.B. an die Ostsee zu fahren. Da soll es nahe eines Örtchens namens Eckernförde auch nen Campingplatz geben...:m
Fazit: Ich werde *nicht *in der Pension schlafen, Töchterchen und Freund kommen nachgefahren und können sich im Zelt gegenseitig warm halten und die 4 KM vom Griechen zurück zum Platz schaffen wir dann auch irgendwie. Ich krieche sicherlich locker mit 1-2 km/h, wenn mir unterwegs keiner auf die Finger tritt :q:q:q
Ich müsste nur nach der Ausfahrt kurz zum Campingplatz und dann wieder zurück. Wir wären dann beim Essen eine mehr.




Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Dem stimme mit einer Ausnahme voll zu.....
> 
> Ich glaube aber nicht,  dass auch nur einer vom Orga- Team auch Organist ist :m


Das ist wie mit den Statistikern, das sind auch nicht die, die Brücken und Hochhäuser konstruieren, sondern die, die im Theater in der Gegend rumstehen :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Also immer erstmal schön zu hause gucken was man schon im Stall stehen hat, bevor man sich irgend einen billigen Kompromiss anschafft!!



Das lass man nicht 'nen Boardferkelfahnder mißverstehen......








Grundsätzlich hast Du vollkommen Recht #6
Man muß nicht permanent jedem neuesten Trend hinterher(k)aufen.
Und wenn man es zum ersten Mal probiert, muß man auch keine hunderte € ausgeben, bevor man weiß, ob es einem überhaupt zusagt.

Also, speziell nochmal für die 'Erstfahrer'. Genau wie Dorschjäger schrieb : Vieles was man hat, reicht für die ersten Male zum Antesten.
Ansonsten haben evtl. auch einige der etwas Erfahreneren mehr als eine Kombo dabei, mit der sie aushelfen würden.
Im schlimmsten Falle, gibt es auch auf dem Kutter Leihgeschirr, welches zum 1.ten Mal probieren vollkommen okay ist.
Das dort an der Rute keine 'Stella' hängt, ist sicherlich klar. 

Aber da wir, auch die, die vielleicht noch nie 'gedorschelt' haben, sicherlich ein bißchen an Angelerfahrung insgesamt haben, versteht sicherlich jeder, wie es gemeint ist #6


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das lass man nicht 'nen Boardferkelfahnder mißverstehen......




...das aber auch nicht:


HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und wenn man es zum ersten Mal probiert, muß man auch keine hunderte € ausgeben, bevor man weiß, ob es einem überhaupt zusagt.



...oder das


HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Vieles was man hat, reicht für die ersten Male zum Antesten.


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...das aber auch nicht:
> 
> 
> ...oder das



Das ist ja genau das, was den 'Spirit' dieser Tour ausmachen wird #6

Ein HSV-Fan gibt eine 100%ige Steilvorlage, die von einem BVB-Fan 100% volley in den Winkel verwandelt wird.

Cooles Teamwork.

Denn auf dieser Tour gilt : Wir sind alles Angler, sitzen alle im selben Boot und haben ein gemeinsames Ziel.

Klingt reißerisch, ich weiß.....

Aber wenn ich eine Kuttertour mit 40 Mann ( every man for himself ) gemacht habe und es mit einer Boardietour vergleiche, ist es schon was ziemlich anderes #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

und es wird natürlich wieder ein T-Shirt geben:m für den,
der den längsten hat|supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und es wird natürlich wieder ein T-Shirt geben:m für den,
> der den längsten hat|supergri



Und falls eine der 2 mitfahrenden Damen....... |kopfkrat
:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und falls eine der 2 mitfahrenden Damen....... |kopfkrat
> :q


Da entscheidet nun mal der Dorsch, der uns denn durch die Lappen geht

Zur Beflockung ist das die Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016
od.
 Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Nr.4


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Da entscheidet nun mal der Dorsch, der uns denn durch die Lappen geht
> 
> Zur Beflockung ist das die Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016
> od.
> Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Nr.4



Erlass vom Könich :"Boardie Kuttertour  Nr.4"


----------



## offense80 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Dem stimme mit einer Ausnahme voll zu.....
> 
> Ich glaube aber nicht,  dass auch nur einer vom Orga- Team auch Organist ist :m



Sei froh, das ich das g nicht mit einem n verwechselt habe :q


----------



## offense80 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und es wird natürlich wieder ein T-Shirt geben:m für den,
> der den längsten hat|supergri



Warum hat Lausi dann letztes mal das Shirt bekommen? Was ich so per PN von Rolf gelesen habe, also Nachts in Mommark.....aber das ist ja jetzt auch egal :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Erlass vom Könich :"Boardie Kuttertour Nr.4"



Ich würde es ja 'König Lausi Entthronisierungstour' titulieren..... aber ( noch ) muß der ranghöchste Gardeoffizier ja zu seinem Eid stehen |uhoh:
:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Erlass vom Könich :"Boardie Kuttertour  Nr.4"


Moin Moin mein Könichdu#h
ich habe mich mal eben in den Festausschuss gewählt.
Für den Fänger des größten Dorsches wird einen Staubfänger bereitstehen.
Der zweite bekommt das obligatorische T-Shirt.
Der dritte bekommt noch den Fleischwurstring von Aldi.

mein Könichdu alles klar soweit oder habt ihr schon was anderes geplant?


NOBBI


----------



## Franky D (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Grieche klingt ziemlich geil 

Ich werde mein Quartier vorher schon an der Ostsee aufschlagen


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. November 2015)

offense80 schrieb:


> warum hat lausi dann letztes mal das shirt bekommen? Was ich so per pn von rolf gelesen habe, also nachts in mommark.....aber das ist ja jetzt auch egal :q:q:q:q:q


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ???


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Warum hat Lausi dann letztes mal das Shirt bekommen? Was ich so per PN von Rolf gelesen habe, also Nachts in Mommark.....aber das ist ja jetzt auch egal :q:q:q:q:q



Ganich........warum bist du denn so? :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja 'König Lausi Entthronisierungstour' titulieren..... aber ( noch ) muß der ranghöchste Gardeoffizier ja zu seinem Eid stehen |uhoh:
> :m



Ahhhh, die Intrigenschmiede läuft schon........|supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Was ich so per PN von Rolf gelesen habe, also Nachts in Mommark.....



Sei froh, daß es bei Dir nur PN war.

Die ganze Nacht diese 'Geräusche' aus'm Nebenhaus... |uhoh:#d


----------



## Norbi (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Es würde mich jetzt nicht wundern wenn Der Ein oder Andere in Ritterrüstung zum pilken erscheint,dann hat lausi ne harte Nuss zu knacken:q:m


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Es würde mich jetzt nicht wundern wenn Der Ein oder Andere in Ritterrüstung zum pilken erscheint,dann hat lausi ne harte Nuss zu knacken:q:m



Hab ne Blechschere........|supergri


----------



## Norbi (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ach Du pfiffiges Kerlchen Du|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (7. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@All,mich würde mal intressieren mit was für Geräte Ihr an den Start geht,da ich doch schon einpaar Jahre kein Kutter mehr gesehen habe.

Ach ja,ich liebe meine World Champion 2 !!!


----------



## drolle68 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

:vik::vik:Termin 30.04.15 fest im Terminplan.:vik::vik: Sollte auf jeden Fall ne Vollcharter werden, oder????


----------



## Arki2k (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

check, bei der Anzahl wird es sonst schön kuschelig ^^


----------



## Honeyball (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Boardie-Kuttertour Nummer 4 stimmt aber eigentlich auch nicht.
Da hat es schon vor "Eurer" Zeit welche gegeben.

Ich war schon (lang ist's her) von Heikendorf, Eckernförde und Laboe aus mit reinen Boardie-Vollchartern draußen. 
Außerdem hat's schon Touren von Häfen in Meck-Pomm gegeben, die auch von Boardies organisiert und mit Vollcharter gelaufen sind.
Nicht zu vergessen die Makrelentouren von Büsum aus.

Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass selten eine solche exquisite Truppe hochseeerfahrener Vollblutamdorschvorbeiangler zusammen war. :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> @All,mich würde mal intressieren mit was für Geräte Ihr an den Start geht,da ich doch schon einpaar Jahre kein Kutter mehr gesehen habe.
> 
> Ach ja,ich liebe meine World Champion 2 !!!


Hi  Norbi 
Also mit Deiner WC II hast ja schonmal ne richtig schöne Legende am Start!!
Zusätzlich dazu würde ich noch deine Zanderkombi nebst GuFi ' s auf 30-80gr Köpfen mitnehmen! .. dann bist Du auf jeden Fall für alle Situationen gerüstet!!
Ich hab aktuell 4 Ruten im Pilk Futteral stecken..
Ne 2,85er BalzerEdition Baltic Sea, ne 3,05er Balzer Alegra 115, ne 3,60 er 3lbs. Karpfenrute  (Jiggen) und fürs Derbe ne Cormoran Black Star Titanium 3m 100-200Wg.


----------



## lausi97 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Boardie-Kuttertour Nummer 4 stimmt aber eigentlich auch nicht.
> Da hat es schon vor "Eurer" Zeit welche gegeben.
> 
> Ich war schon (lang ist's her) von Heikendorf, Eckernförde und Laboe aus mit reinen Boardie-Vollchartern draußen.
> ...



Jo, eigentlich haste da ja auch recht, aber als diese Truppe damit angefangen hat, ging es mit Boardie-Kuttertour 1 los.

Da sind aber nicht nur Vollblutamdorschvorbeiangler dabei, sondern auch Pilkerantochtersrutemontierer :q und Gummifischtrockenbader.


----------



## lausi97 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hein, hab gerade den letzten Absatz bzgl der Foddos gelesen, ich hätte da gern nen schwarzen Balken über den Königsmacherköder, nich damit hinterher alle damit fangen. :vik:


----------



## Saarsprung (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



> @All,mich würde mal intressieren mit was für Geräte Ihr an den Start geht,da ich doch schon einpaar Jahre kein Kutter mehr gesehen habe.



Hi, ihr redet nur über Ruten und Rollen... 
Habe mir mal auf youtube en Kuttervideo angeschaut... :k
Sone Relingstasche bzw. Rutenhalter muss wohl noch in meine Zubehörkiste, gibts da aktuelle Empfehlungen?

Habt Ihr wohl alle..#h

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> :vik::vik:Termin 30.04.*15 *fest im Terminplan.:vik::vik: Sollte auf jeden Fall ne Vollcharter werden, oder????




Sollte schon 20*16 *sein |wavey:


Nochmal Hinweis an alle : Bitte ab und an auch noch mal in Trööt Nr.1 'guggst Du machen'.

Alle relevanten Sachen packe ich dort sukzessive ( als Updates ) rein.
Wenn ich es hier mitten in den Trööt reintacker, gehen manche Sachen evtl. unter. 
Danke !!!!!! #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hein, hab gerade den letzten Absatz bzgl der Foddos gelesen, ich hätte da gern nen schwarzen Balken über den Königsmacherköder, nich damit hinterher alle damit fangen. :vik:


 
 Du meinst den weißen Pilker von Rolf ?

 Weiß doch sowieso schon jeder :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Da sind aber nicht nur Vollblutamdorschvorbeiangler dabei, sondern auch Pilkerantochtersrutemontierer :q und Gummifischtrockenbader.


 
 Oder anders formuliert..... die, vor denen Du Deine Tochter jahrelang gewarnt hast :q


----------



## Norbi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Hi  Norbi
> Also mit Deiner WC II hast ja schonmal ne richtig schöne Legende am Start!!
> Zusätzlich dazu würde ich noch deine Zanderkombi nebst GuFi ' s auf 30-80gr Köpfen mitnehmen! .. dann bist Du auf jeden Fall für alle Situationen gerüstet!!
> Ich hab aktuell 4 Ruten im Pilk Futteral stecken..
> Ne 2,85er BalzerEdition Baltic Sea, ne 3,05er Balzer Alegra 115, ne 3,60 er 3lbs. Karpfenrute  (Jiggen) und fürs Derbe ne Cormoran Black Star Titanium 3m 100-200Wg.



Danke für die Rückmeldung...Daniel#6
Desweiteren natürlich meine Spinrute wie Du schon erwähnt hast,und in der Rutentasche sind noch....
Jenzi XT-Pro Solitaire 330,80-200gr.und...
Cormoran Black Star CM inner Line 330,100-200gr.
Das sollte doch reichen.....oder|kopfkrat#h


----------



## lausi97 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hi, ihr redet nur über Ruten und Rollen...
> Habe mir mal auf youtube en Kuttervideo angeschaut... :k
> Sone Relingstasche bzw. Rutenhalter muss wohl noch in meine Zubehörkiste, gibts da aktuelle Empfehlungen?
> 
> ...



Reelingtasche hab ich auch keine, nur nen Reelingrutenhaltermitklett.


----------



## lausi97 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung...Daniel#6
> Desweiteren natürlich meine Spinrute wie Du schon erwähnt hast,und in der Rutentasche sind noch....
> Jenzi XT-Pro Solitaire 330,80-200gr.und...
> Cormoran Black Star CM inner Line 330,100-200gr.
> Das sollte doch reichen.....oder|kopfkrat#h



Locker......,und wenn de noch Pilker brauchst PN mal angelnrolfman.


----------



## Norbi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hi, ihr redet nur über Ruten und Rollen...
> Habe mir mal auf youtube en Kuttervideo angeschaut... :k
> Sone Relingstasche bzw. Rutenhalter muss wohl noch in meine Zubehörkiste, gibts da aktuelle Empfehlungen?
> 
> ...



Moin Thomas,so ein Relingsrutenhalter gibt es schon für 5Euro und die tun sich alle nichts.


----------



## lausi97 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Du meinst den weißen Pilker von Rolf ?
> 
> Weiß doch sowieso schon jeder :q



Neneneneeee, wir arbeiten da an nem Geheimengeheimdekor


----------



## Norbi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Locker......,und wenn de noch Pilker brauchst PN mal angelnrolfman.



Das wird nicht ausbleiben:q#6


----------



## Arki2k (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich musste gerade feststellen, dass ich doch nur die H habe und nicht die XH ^^ - Man ich muss mal öfter angeln gehen, wenn ich nichtmal mein Handwerkszeug kenne. -.-Also muss ich doch mir ne schwere Spinne kaufen - Mal schauen, bis dahin finde sich sicher das eine oder andere Angebot.


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hi, ihr redet nur über Ruten und Rollen...
> Habe mir mal auf youtube en Kuttervideo angeschaut... :k
> Sone Relingstasche bzw. Rutenhalter muss wohl noch in meine Zubehörkiste, gibts da aktuelle Empfehlungen?
> 
> ...




Kriegste bei jedem halbwegs gut sortierten Tackledealer oder bei so ziemlich allen I-Net Versendern.
So ein Klettband zwischen 2,50 und 6,- € , Relingtaschen ca. ab 'nen 10'er.

Sind ganz praktisch, aber wenn es Dir 'nur' um das Festmachen der Rute an der Reling geht, habe ich auch schon dickere Bindfaden mit je 40 gr. Blei an den Enden auf'm Kutter gesehen. Erfüllt den Zweck auch.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hi, ihr redet nur über Ruten und Rollen...
> Habe mir mal auf youtube en Kuttervideo angeschaut... :k
> Sone Relingstasche bzw. Rutenhalter muss wohl noch in meine Zubehörkiste, gibts da aktuelle Empfehlungen?
> 
> ...


Das ist nen guter Einwand von Dir Thomas! 
Also neben den Standards, was eigentlich JEDER am Mann haben muss, (Filetier)Messer, Totschläger und Masband. ist zumindest ne "Reeling Klette " zum Schutz der Rute durchaus sinnvoll!! Ob man als "Neuling " im Kutterangeln jetzt unbedingt gleich ne Reeling Tasche braucht, weiß ich nicht! Da das  Köder Sortiment zum Anfang ja doch eher überschaubar ist, tut es da für den Anfang sicherlich auch erstmal ne kleine Box, welche man mit den Ködern des Tages in der Fischkiste liegen hat.
ICH würde das Geld am Anfang lieber in Köder investieren, als mir ne Reeling Tasche zu kaufen... nach dem 2 oder 3 mal Kutter merkt man dann schob von ganz alleine was man noch an Zubehör benötigt bzw. haben möchte!


----------



## Arki2k (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

3 Pilker von Rolf und fertig ist die Köderbox


----------



## Norbi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Arki2k schrieb:


> 3 Pilker von Rolf und fertig ist die Köderbox



Stimmt......3 Hänger und fertig ist die Kuttertour:q Aber Du bist nicht allein!!


----------



## Saarsprung (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Kriegste bei jedem halbwegs gut sortierten Tackledealer oder bei so ziemlich allen I-Net Versendern.
> So ein Klettband zwischen 2,50 und 6,- € , Relingtaschen ca. ab 'nen 10'er.
> 
> Sind ganz praktisch, aber wenn es Dir 'nur' um das Festmachen der Rute an der Reling geht, habe ich auch schon dickere Bindfaden mit je 40 gr. Blei an den Enden auf'm Kutter gesehen. Erfüllt den Zweck auch.




500 km von der Küste weg werden die Tackledealer die Salzwasserzeug anbieten schon rar, 5-10 Euro Kram an dem kaum was verdient wird, hat hier kaum wer..

Deswegen halt online bestellen, Halter oder Tasche.. Egal, Porto muss halt eben in ner Relation stehen...
Für uns Süsswasserjungs wird der Spass mimiert sobald es an irgendnem Salzwasserstandard mangelt habe ich schon beim ersten Brandeln gemerkt...:l

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Norbi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> 500 km von der Küste weg werden die Tackledealer die Salzwasserzeug anbieten schon rar, 5-10 Euro Kram an dem kaum was verdient wird, hat hier kaum wer..
> 
> Deswegen halt online bestellen, Halter oder Tasche.. Egal, Porto muss halt eben in ner Relation stehen...
> Für uns Süsswasserjungs wird der Spass mimiert sobald es an irgendnem Salzwasserstandard mangelt habe ich schon beim ersten Brandeln gemerkt...:l
> ...



Thomas,das sollte doch kein Problem sein,da wird sich bestimmt jemand finden der Dir so ein Teil besorgt oder doppelt hat und ihn Dir überlässt.


----------



## Honeyball (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Oder anders formuliert..... die, vor denen Du Deine Tochter jahrelang gewarnt hast :q



Keine Angst, die passt schon auf mich auf :m 
Ich tacker den Trööt mal oben fest, dass man nicht immer blättern muss


----------



## offense80 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Rolf

sag mal, meinst du, du bekommst es hin, einen Pilker zu bauen, wo du vielleicht noch 

"Boardie Kuttertour 2016 König" rauf bekommst für den Sieger?

Ist nur ne Idee an dich mein Pilkergott


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, ich habe eben nochmal ein paar nicht unwichtige Sachen, die hier mal so 'nebenbei' erwähnt wurden von Dorschjäger75, am Ende von Trööt 1  aufgelistet, damit diese nicht hier im Allgemeinen untergehen.

 Für Interessierte habe ich auch zum Video der Boardietour ( 2015 ) dort noch einen Link gesetzt.


----------



## drolle68 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mal ne Anmerkung zu den Vorfächern. Würde von Tannenbaumsystemen Abstand nehmen. Ich persönlich fische entweder mit Pilker mit max. 1 Beifänger, Sologufi oder Solopilker mit Kopfdrillingmontage. Je weniger Gedöns am Vorfach baumelt desto besser kann man in der Andrift werfen. #6#6 Der Wasserwiederstand ist natürlich auch geringer. So hat man in der Abdriftseite ein paar Pilkhiebe mehr bevor zu viel Schnur draußen ist und eingekurbelt werden muß. Nur mal so ein kleiner Tip. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## drolle68 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> @Rolf
> 
> sag mal, meinst du, du bekommst es hin, einen Pilker zu bauen, wo du vielleicht noch
> 
> ...


  Könnte den dann noch vergolden |supergri
|supergri|supergri


----------



## Norbi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Könnte den dann noch vergolden |supergri
> |supergri|supergri



Und dann noch mit einer leckeren Crem füllen#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Und dann noch mit einer leckeren Crem füllen#6




Hauptsache, er wird nicht vom Coasthunter mit seinem Kaltenkirchener Superspray noch eingesprüht.........


Die Mommark-Tour Insider, wissen, was ich meine |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Norbi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das hört sich so nach penetranter Aaltunke an#c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Mal ne Anmerkung zu den Vorfächern. Würde von Tannenbaumsystemen Abstand nehmen. Ich persönlich fische entweder mit Pilker mit max. 1 Beifänger, Sologufi oder Solopilker mit Kopfdrillingmontage. Je weniger Gedöns am Vorfach baumelt desto besser kann man in der Andrift werfen. #6#6 Der Wasserwiederstand ist natürlich auch geringer. So hat man in der Abdriftseite ein paar Pilkhiebe mehr bevor zu viel Schnur draußen ist und eingekurbelt werden muß. Nur mal so ein kleiner Tip. Gruß Drolle.


Auch ein sehr guter Hinweis!!... Daumen hoch dafür! !
Lasst bloß alle das "Lametta- Tannenbaum gedöns " zu hause!!
Entweder 2 Beifänger mit Hakenlosen!! Pilker unten dran (Jiggen) oder MAXIMAL ein Beifänger +Pilker/GuFi! !!... alles andere ist eher Kontraproduktiv! !... das puristischste fischen ist natürlich Pilker oder GuFi  Solo, da man so doch nochmals ne Nummer leichter Fischen kann und es beim Werfen auch wesentlich entspanner ist, als wenn da vor der Rute noch nen Meter Vorfach baumelt!!


----------



## Norbi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Richtig,und meiner Meinung nach könnte man den Kopfdrilling auch getrost weglassen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung...Daniel#6
> Desweiteren natürlich meine Spinrute wie Du schon erwähnt hast,und in der Rutentasche sind noch....
> Jenzi XT-Pro Solitaire 330,80-200gr.und...
> Cormoran Black Star CM inner Line 330,100-200gr.
> Das sollte doch reichen.....oder|kopfkrat#h


Mönsch Norbi!!
Da hast Du ja noch richtig feine Stecken am Start!!!!... gerade die Black Star ist nen GAAAANZ feiner Stock! !!... mit dem Coramid Blank hat Cormoran damals nen richtig guten Wurf gemacht!!... die Jenzi kenn ich nicht, aber hört sich von den technischen Daten auch sehr brauchbar an!!!!
P.S.: solltest Du die CORMORAN  loswerden wollen, zu allererst an mich denken Bitte! !... bin schon seit Ewigkeiten auf der Suche nach dem Stock!!


----------



## lausi97 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> 500 km von der Küste weg werden die Tackledealer die Salzwasserzeug anbieten schon rar, 5-10 Euro Kram an dem kaum was verdient wird, hat hier kaum wer..
> 
> Deswegen halt online bestellen, Halter oder Tasche.. Egal, Porto muss halt eben in ner Relation stehen...
> Für uns Süsswasserjungs wird der Spass mimiert sobald es an irgendnem Salzwasserstandard mangelt habe ich schon beim ersten Brandeln gemerkt...:l
> ...



Sachma, reist du nich schon nen tach vorher an?Auf dem Weg liegt doch KaKi, da bekommst doch alles und noch viel mehr......


----------



## Norbi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ja Daniel da sprichst Du mir aus der Seele,jeder Drill mit der Innerline kommt ganz nah an einen Orgasmus ran:q Ich werde Sie mitbringen,und dann sehen wir mal#h


----------



## Franky D (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Boardie-Kuttertour Nummer 4 stimmt aber eigentlich auch nicht.
> Da hat es schon vor "Eurer" Zeit welche gegeben.
> 
> Ich war schon (lang ist's her) von Heikendorf, Eckernförde und Laboe aus mit reinen Boardie-Vollchartern draußen.
> ...



Lang Lang ist's her :l

Du hast noch travemünde vergessen 

Und vorabendliche Ritual mit dem Essen gehen haben wir damals auch schon praktiziert siehe chinamann in laboe^^


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Für alle früher Anreisenden.......
 In Eckernförde direkt am Hafen gibt es sonst auch 'nen Angelladen.


----------



## lausi97 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Für alle früher Anreisenden.......
> In Eckernförde direkt am Hafen gibt es sonst auch 'nen Angelladen.



Sollteste mal so als Tip mit in Post1 aufnehmen, das mit KaKi evtl. auch. 

Rolf, psssssssssssssssst ...


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Sollteste mal so als Tip mit in Post1 aufnehmen, das mit KaKi evtl. auch.


 
 War mehr in Bezug auf die Frage vom Saarsprung gemeint.
Von wegen Salzwasser / Dorschkutter übliche Kleinteile, die es in Küstennähe wohl eher gibt, als im Bajowarischen oder sonstwo.

 Wollte die Honigkugel sowieso bzgl. einiger rechtlicher Fragen ( Verlinken etc. ) noch mal anPN'en, aber der guckt bestimmt gerade Biene Maja gegen die Schlümpfe :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Verlinken geht schon klar ....


----------



## wowa777 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na, hat sich schon einer aus nrw gefunden der mit fährt ?


----------



## lausi97 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Na, hat sich schon einer aus nrw gefunden der mit fährt ?



In paar.......ich glaube pilker89 kommt aus nrw, PN ihn doch mal.


----------



## Saarsprung (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Na, hat sich schon einer aus nrw gefunden der mit fährt ?



Ich fahre vom Saarland über Köln in Richtung Norden, kannst du Richtung A1/A7 vorstossen.
Irgendwo einsammeln ist kein Thema, muss mal schauen aber Kleve werden schon 100km Umweg...

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## wowa777 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Ich fahre vom Saarland über Köln in Richtung Norden, kannst du Richtung A1/A7 vorstossen.
> Irgendwo einsammeln ist kein Thema, muss mal schauen aber Kleve werden schon 100km Umweg...
> 
> Gruss
> Thomas




Das hört sich doch schon ganz gut an!
Wann wechselst du denn auf die A1?


----------



## Saarsprung (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch schon ganz gut an!
> Wann wechselst du denn auf die A1?



|wavey: glaube auf höhe Blankenheim, machen wir aber besser per PN ab...


----------



## drolle68 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Richtig,und meiner Meinung nach könnte man den Kopfdrilling auch getrost weglassen.


Letztes Mal hat er mir auf jeden Fall die meisten Dorsche auf dem Kutter gebracht.(Fast alle auf den oberen Oktopussdrilling) Gibt ne super Montage von Palladin oder auch von Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## offense80 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Setz mal bitte Daniel ( Tochterknutscher) mit auf die Nachrückliste. Der hätte auch Lust euch mal wieder zu sehen #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich lach mich schlapp - ich dachte,  Honeyball bringt Tochter samt Tochterknutscher mit? :m

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Honeyball (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

|muahah:
#6#6#6
Der war gut, Kai


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das hier soll der Orga-Trööt für eine gesellige Boardie-Tour im Frühjahr 2016 sein und auch bleiben. Und da gibt es halt viel zu organisieren.
Und ob jemand nun mit 2 Beifängern oder solo-Pilk / GuFi oder was auch immer in ~ 6 Monaten auf'm Kutter antritt, können wir dann vor Ort immer noch unter Angelkumpels besprechen, wenn es denn sein muß.

Aber im Moment würde ich den Fokus hier gerne erstmal auf die Rahmenbedingungen / Basics legen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Setz mal bitte Daniel ( Tochterknutscher) mit auf die Nachrückliste. Der hätte auch Lust euch mal wieder zu sehen #6


 
 Ich pack ihn mal auf'e Liste, aber Details vertellst Du uns dann nächsten Donnerstag


----------



## offense80 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das ist der Freund meiner Tochter, der 2015 auf dem Schiff des Grauens auch schon dabei war


----------



## Norbi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nr.1 ist auch mein Favorit:m


----------



## Reppi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Meiner die Nr. 7 !:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppi schrieb:


> Meiner die Nr. 7 !:q:q


 
 was soll ich sagen.......?? |uhoh: ()


----------



## Reppi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

ok....die 1.......mit nem anderen braun......:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das ist der Freund meiner Tochter, der 2015 auf dem Schiff des Grauens auch schon dabei war



Deswegen bin ich ja so verwundert, daß er TROTZDEM wieder mit will...... |kopfkrat

( oder war das eine 'väterliche' Bedingung #4 zum weiterhin Tochter knutschen dürfen ) 
:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wer knutschen will muss leiden können, wer angeln will noch mehr :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, nochmal den Trööt hier in den organisatorischen Fokus hoch geholt !

Ich habe vorhin noch ein Update in den Eröffnungspost gepackt.

Da bisher noch keiner : Igitt; niemals - geschrien hat, bei der Planung :

Für alle A+ und B gebuchten : Wir wollten den Abend dann beim Griechen ( Taverna Kreta ) gemütlich ausklingen lassen.

Die haben scheinbar keine eigene WWW Präsenz, aber wenn man ein bißchen 'gurgelt' ....., findet man einige Infos, inkl. Speisekarte. ( z.B. wenn man Speisekarte.de mal sucht )

Da der Dorschjäger75 neben dem Kulinarischen ( check #6 )auch noch wild am Organisieren ist, bzgl. wo Ihr ( B'ler ) abends Euer müdes Haupt betten könntet, wäre es eine super Hilfe, wenn die noch fehlenden Abc-Schützen nochmal Laut geben könnten, was sie präferieren würden. ( A, A+ oder B )

Danke vorab an alle für die Mithilfe !!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sauber Hein!!!.... endlich mal wieder ein paar Fachs! !... Betten technisch stehe ich noch mit 1-3 Unterkünften in Verbindung! !.. und so wie es aussieht bekommen wir für alle B'ler nen Zimmerchen organisiert, was einen nicht in den Ruin treibt. ..
Hein.. wenn du aus Taverna Athena noch fix Taverna KRETA machst ist alles korrekt


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich habe nicht von Anfang an mitgelesen. Daher frage ich hier mal ganz doof, wann soll denn die nächste Tour sein und was solls in etwa (nicht genau) kosten? Mal ganz neugierig und unverbindlich gefragt.


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Hein.. wenn du aus Taverna Athena noch fix Taverna KRETA machst ist alles korrekt



Wäre ich ein geschulter Rhetoriker, würde ich jetzt natürlich behaupten, daß dieses mit voller Absicht war und abgesprochen, damit Du hier dann als Organisatorix weiter übernimmst..... 

Aber da ich mal wieder meinem Usernamen die volle Ehre erwiesen habe |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Mea Culpa - sorry für Fauxpas #q

Danke für den Hinweis #6 Wird korrigiert.


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht von Anfang an mitgelesen. Daher frage ich hier mal ganz doof, wann soll denn die nächste Tour sein und was solls in etwa (nicht genau) kosten? Mal ganz neugierig und unverbindlich gefragt.



Riese,

von Anfang an mitgelesen, wäre hilfreich.
Zumindest in Post Nr.1 steht das Datum :m
Tanz in den Mai zu Hause kannste vergessen :q ( 30.ter April ist die Tour )
Bzgl. der Kosten sind wir noch nicht ganz klar, aber ~ € 45,- für die Fahrt inkl. Dorschangler-Mittagessen auf'm Dampfer

( -> für Kochrezepte-Trööt Insider : Spätzle und so'n Landrattenkram gibt es dort eher selten :q )

sollten es ca. sein. Dazu kämen noch, je nach Variante A, A+ oder B, die individuell von Dir verursachten Kosten für A+ ( Essen + Trinken ) oder B ( Essen + Trinken + Übernachtung )

 Dieses mal als grober Anhalt.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht von Anfang an mitgelesen. Daher frage ich hier mal ganz doof, wann soll denn die nächste Tour sein und was solls in etwa (nicht genau) kosten? Mal ganz neugierig und unverbindlich gefragt.


Moin Moin!!... hättest Du mal zumindest die erste Seite gelesen da steht in Post 1 eigentlich alles wissenswerte Drin!!!.. solltest Du Interesse an der Tour haben, ruhig nochmals laut geben. . Allerdings würdest Du zur Zeit erstmal auf die Warteliste kommen, da aktuell alle Plätze belegt sind!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

EDIT.. Hein war schneller


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Hein war schneller



Fahr Du mal mit 'Kptn Bernie' in Mommark spazieren, wenn Du max. 3 sec. Zeit hast, Dein Tackle von Dorsch am Grund, Lachse und Meerforellen knapp über Grund, Köhler im Mittelwasser und Heringe nah an der Oberfläche anzupassen, bevor sie von 'seinem' Echo wieder verschwunden sind.

Das schult ungemein |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Jesse J (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> per PN wurde ich von einigen Mitfahrern mal angefunkt, um die Idee für einen einheitlichen Tourpilker vorzuschlagen, damit jeder "die gleichen Chancen" hat......|rolleyes. (......es hat den Anschein, dass der Ehrgeiz geweckt ist )
> Ich sehe solch eine Treffen oder gemeinsames Angeln mehr unter dem Aspekt einen schönen Tag miteinander zu verbringen, lange nicht gesehen Bekannte / Freunde wiederzusehen, aber evl. auch den ein oder anderen Fisch zu fangen. Hat halt jeder seine eigene Meinung oder Einstellung....... #c.
> ...




..... die Farben habe ich doch schon alle    :m


----------



## offense80 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nummer 1 sieht super aus


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Nummer 1 sieht super aus


 
 Nummer 5 lebt.


----------



## drolle68 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Gibt es auch einen Einheitsgummifisch ???


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch einen Einheitsgummifisch ???


 
 Klaro !!!

 Und wer den nicht benutzt.....

 dem haue ich die Möhrchen,
 achtkantig um die Öhrchen.

 :m


----------



## drolle68 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Habs mir fast gedacht. #q


----------



## drolle68 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Möhrchen??? Fahren auch Vegetarier mit??:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Möhrchen??? Fahren auch Vegetarier mit??:q:q:q



Keine Ahnung,
mir auch ziemlich Wumpe.
Wir haben zumindest den Gasthof abends für A+ / B so ausgewählt, daß man ( wer möchte ) auch vegetarisch dort etwas zu essen finden würde.
Radikale Veganer habe ich in meiner Karriere bisher relativ selten auf'm Dorschkutter angetroffen :m
Insofern haben wir hierauf keine besondere Rücksicht genommen.

Bzgl. der Neckerei hier in Bezug auf Köder :

Rolf ( angelnrolfman ) ist unser Pilkerpapst.
Er ist begeisterter Bleigießer zu Sylvester und wenn er die entstandene Form nicht für die Zukunft deuten kann, malt er sie bunt an und hängt noch 'nen Drilling dran. :g

Bevor ich mich hier weiter um Kopf und Kragen schreibe und Fratzengeballer von Rolf riskiere........#t

Es hat sich eine noch recht neue Tradition gebildet, daß Rolf jedem Teilnehmer einer Boardie-Tour, einen von ihm selbst produzierten Pilker überreicht. Zum sofort losangeln und den Königsdorsch fangen ( wie King Lausi ) oder auch, um diesen einfach als Andenken an eine spassige Tour mit netten Kollegen in Ehren zu wahren.

Aber nochmals, wie kürzlich weiter oben bereits erwähnt :

Jeder kann / darf / soll so angeln, wie er / sie mag oder meint, daß es fängig ist.

Und wenn jemand, mit einem 750 gr. Pilker und 5-Haken Makrelenpaternoster versucht, das Boot zu verankern, werden die Relingnachbarn sicherlich 1-2 Tipps parat haben, wie es evtl. auch etwas fängiger ginge :m:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Auf Nachfrage / Wunsch einiger weiter gereister Teilnehmer :

Jepp, wir würden auch versuchen, bei den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten im Bedarfsfalle eine Anreise und Zimmerinbeschlagnahme schon ab Fr. ( 29.04. ) mit zu arrangieren.

Ich führe hierfür jetzt ( dann doch ) mal die Kategorie 'C' ein 

Also : für alle zum Mitschreiben und Nachsprechen :

'C' bedeutet : Anreise am Fr. 29.04.16 - Abreise am So. 01.05.16 
Essen am 30.04. abends wird jetzt einfach mal angenommen.

Dorschjäger75 ist auf der Jagd nach bezahlbaren Unterkünften + Reservierung, als VORSCHLAG !
Diese folgen dann in Kürze, mit sep. Hinweisen.

Ansonsten wieder mal mein Hinweis :

Alle Abc-Schützen, die noch nicht registriert sind :
BITTE MELDE DICH !!!!!!


----------



## schuessel (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ihr denkt aber auch an alles.
Dann hätte ich auch gern C.


----------



## drolle68 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin. C hört sich gut an . Für mich auch. Gruß Drolle


----------



## lausi97 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hein, machst du aus dem B bei mir und Rolf ein C.......


----------



## Reppi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dolly Buster....A, B, oder Ccee.....


----------



## Macker (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nehmt wegen Eurer Tour lieber mal Kontakt mit der Simone auf.
Bevor Ihr Zimmer oder Lokale Bucht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## offense80 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

was möchtest du uns damit sagen???


----------



## Macker (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Eigentlich wollte Ich hier im Forum keine Neuigkeiten von der Küste mehr Posten, da Ich hier ja auch keine Neuigkeiten Verlinken darf.
Aber da Ich ein Paar von den Teilnehmern kenne habe Ich dorschjäger75 per PN was zukommen lassen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Honeyball (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Da es hier ziemlich durcheinander geht zwischen Informationen und Beiträgen zur Organisation und allgemeinen Themen wie Köder etc. habe ich mal die zwei wichtigsten Beiträge in einen neuen Thread geschoben, diesen oben festgetackert und dicht gemacht.
Jetzt können wir hier im Thread weiter quatschen und unsere beiden Organisatoren können im anderen Thread alle Neuigkeiten und organisatorischen Informationen einfach in die beiden dort bestehenden Postings reineditieren.
Wenn's dann immer noch zu unübersichtlich ist, teile ich diesen Thread auf in Organisatorisches und Sonstiges.:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Antwort von Daniel wird vermutlich etwas auf sich warten lassen - soweit bekannt ist er zusammen in Vorbereitung auf ne morgige Ausfahrt #h


----------



## offense80 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, schnell noch einen Kaffee ins Gesicht kippen, und dann gehts nach Laboe. Bin gespannt wie es heute wird, freu mich aber jetzt schon wie Bolle.


----------



## Arki2k (12. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dicke Dorsche wünsche ich dir - Ich fall gleich erstmal in Bett und träume von Fischen Ich bin mal gespannt, was da an Infos kommt - Ansonsten kommt ihr alle zu mir in den Garten und wir fangen Rotaugen in der Bille x)


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> So, schnell noch einen Kaffee ins Gesicht kippen, und dann gehts nach Laboe. Bin gespannt wie es heute wird, freu mich aber jetzt schon wie Bolle.



Petri Micha und Gruss nochmal an die anderen Kollegen #6#6

(wird wohl'n bisschen "kabbelig" werden heute |bigeyes)


----------



## Jesse J (12. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin!

Ich habe noch einen für die Liste : Adam L. (Variante A)

thx


----------



## bernie (12. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Fahr Du mal mit 'Kptn Bernie' in Mommark spazieren, wenn Du max. 3 sec. Zeit hast, Dein Tackle von Dorsch am Grund, Lachse und Meerforellen knapp über Grund, Köhler im Mittelwasser und Heringe nah an der Oberfläche anzupassen, bevor sie von 'seinem' Echo wieder verschwunden sind.
> Das schult ungemein |uhoh:|uhoh:



Ich brech hier zusammen 

Da komm ich aus Machdeburch zurück, mit sooooo`nem Hals wegen der Linke-Spur-Schleicher und hab nicht mal 10 Minuten Zeit, mich aufzuregen, weil ich das vor lauter Lachen vergessen habe 

Ich werde auf dem Kutter mal dem Käptn sein Micro nehmen und euch LIVE!!! das Geschehen unterm Boot schildern...

Fragt meine Crew.... das motiviert wie irre !!!!
Ich schwör.... ach was: DOPPELSCHWÖR


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Ich werde auf dem Kutter mal dem Käptn sein Micro nehmen und euch LIVE!!! das Geschehen unterm Boot schildern...
> 
> Fragt meine Crew.... das motiviert wie irre !!!!
> Ich schwör.... ach was: DOPPELSCHWÖR


 
 Moi KaLeu.....,

 evtl. solltest Du Deinen Nickname-Zusatz von

 AUF-DEM-EIS-STEHER
 in
 ALS EINZIGER DAS ECHO VERSTEHER 
 mal anpassen #c

 :m:m:m:m


----------



## wowa777 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bin ich nun eigwntlixh auf der Liste mit dabei...?


----------



## schuessel (12. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Bin ich nun eigwntlixh auf der Liste mit dabei...?



ja als nummer 9, aber Du mußt Dich noch für A,B oder C entscheiden.

siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309309


----------



## wowa777 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich habe jetzt erstmal eine pn an pilker89 geschrieben, wenn das alles so klappt und er zusagt, würde ich mit ihm fahren und den Aufenthalt dann von ihm aus abhängig machen.
Aber warten wir erstmal seine Antwort ab.

Dann noch ne Frage:

Was brauche ich für ne rute ? Also was an wurfgewicht und was für Köder ...?
Ich nehme an, Pilker sind ganz gut... Ich habe momentan nur einen 200gr Pilker...
Ruten habe ich auch einige... Mit was für nem wg sollen die den ausgerüstet sein...? Kann mit bis zu 1500gr antreten.

War wohl noch nie auf nem Kutter unterwegs.


----------



## Mdeer (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt erstmal eine pn an pilker89  geschrieben, wenn das alles so klappt und er zusagt, würde ich mit ihm  fahren und den Aufenthalt dann von ihm aus abhängig machen.
> Aber warten wir erstmal seine Antwort ab.
> 
> Dann noch ne Frage:
> ...




Für die Ostsee dann doch ein wenig zudoll.

Ich fisch idR mit ner 2,70m 40-80Wg mit ner relativ Actionvollen Spitze an ner 2500er mit 0.14 geflochten, Gummi am Jig von 35-65g, je nach Wetter & Drift.

Alternativ 2,70m mit 60-150g WG an ner 3500er mit 0.16 geflecht. Pilker von 70-100g. Von 100-130g hab ich auch dabei, aber alles über 100 macht auf der Ostsee auch keinen Spaß mehr.

Wobei über Länge, Rollengröße und Schnur sicher nach vorhandensein & vorlieben varriert werden kann.


Fährt denn jemand aus Richtung Berlin?


----------



## wowa777 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke Mdeee, das bringt mich schonmal um einiges weiter. Ich werde mir dann noch einige Pilker zulegen müssen.
Gibt's Noch irgendwas was ich zu beachten habe bzw mitnehmen soll? Ködertechnisch?


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Danke Mdeee, das bringt mich schonmal um einiges weiter. Ich werde mir dann noch einige Pilker zulegen müssen.
> Gibt's Noch irgendwas was ich zu beachten habe bzw mitnehmen soll? Ködertechnisch?


 
 Moin, eigentlich nicht. Dei Tackle-Dealer wird dir bestimmt auch sagen, welche Farben im Moment gut laufen und was du sonst noch brauchst an Kleinkram........


----------



## wowa777 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, eigentlich nicht. Dei Tackle-Dealer wird dir bestimmt auch sagen, welche Farben im Moment gut laufen und was du sonst noch brauchst an Kleinkram........




Naja, denke nicht das der tackle Dealer gerade weiß was für farben gut sind, wohne in NRW, Grenze holland. Glaube nicht das hier Pilker so gefragt sind


----------



## Reppi (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@wowa
Du unterhältst Dich da mit dem Pilker-Papst....


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

The Show must go on- mit der Simone geht es weiter. 

Nachdem die elementaren Dinge geklärt wurden,  hat sich die Familie entschlossen den Betrieb wieder aufzunehmen. 

Somit geht es auch für die Tour und auch den Thread weiter.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Update - siehe oben!


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> The Show must go on- mit der Simone geht es weiter.
> 
> Nachdem die elementaren Dinge geklärt wurden,  hat sich die Familie entschlossen den Betrieb wieder aufzunehmen.
> 
> Somit geht es auch für die Tour und auch den Thread weiter.


Danke Dorschbremse.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nicht mein Verdienst - oder was auch immer... #h


----------



## wowa777 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich kann leider IMMERNOCH nicht pilker89 erreichen :/


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider IMMERNOCH nicht pilker89 erreichen :/


 

......... dann schau mal vorn auf die Teilnehmerliste, ob du ihn da nocht findest.|rolleyes Evtl. hat er abgesagt?? #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich entschuldige mich für die Unterbrechung in diesem Thread, welche aus Respekt und Anstand, gegenüber der Familie des Kuttereigners, von uns beschlossen wurde.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309491

Es geht aber wohl nahtlos weiter mit der Simone und auch unserer Tour.
( und ich bin mir sicher, daß Claus es genau so gewollt hätte )

Ich 'versuche' tagesaktuell jedwede Änderung bzgl. der Teilnehmer im Eröffnungsthread zu vermerken, welche mich im Board und/oder via PN erreicht.
Von daher nochmal meine Bitte : Zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder im Thread Nr.1 nachschauen, bevor 'hier' die Pferde 'scheu gemacht werden'.

Danke für Euer Verständnis + Eure Mithilfe !


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mir ist grad aufgefallen - Honeyball steht samt Anhang noch als "B" eingetragen... 

Er ist ja mit WOWA vor Ort - da wirds wohl eher ein "A+"#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Er ist ja mit WOWA vor Ort - da wirds wohl eher ein "A+"#h



Meinst WOWA als Wohnwagen und nicht als User WOWA777, nehme ich an |kopfkrat|uhoh:


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ach - so einen haben wir auch hier? |bigeyes

Dann hätte ich selbstverständlich Wohnwagen geschrieben #h


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich selbstverständlich Wohnwagen geschrieben #h



Da man 'dort' den Tochterknutscher ja viel besser im Auge hat, als in verschiedenen Pensionszimmern :g, hatte ich so etwas schon vermutet...... :q

Hab's buchhalterisch mal zurecht karschunkelt. 

-----------------------------------------------------

An die ganz wenigen Restlichen, die sich noch nicht als Abc-Schützen geoutet haben.....
Bitte noch mitteilen, wie es bei Euch mit Heimfahrt / Essen / Übernachtung etc. aussieht !

Damit ich dann hier dem Dorschjäger75 melden kann; bitte übernehmen !

DANKE !!!


----------



## Arki2k (24. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hab da mal eine eher allgemeine Frage bzgl. der Pilker von unserem Pilkerpapst.  Ich war ja jetzt ab WE draussen und bei wirklich jedem Wurf mit einem der Pilker, habe ich mich selber gefangen sprich, der Drilling hat die Schnur oberhalb des Karabiniers gehabt - Als ich dann auf einen anderen Pilker gewechselt habe, war das Problem weg.   Lag das jetzt an der falschen Pilkerwahl - Gewicht war aber jeweil das gleiche oder vll.t an der falschen Strömung oder Lange des Pilkers?


----------



## Arki2k (24. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Alles klar - Danke für die Rückmeldung )


----------



## Honeyball (24. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Mir ist grad aufgefallen - Honeyball steht samt Anhang noch als "B" eingetragen...
> 
> Er ist ja mit WOWA vor Ort - da wirds wohl eher ein "A+"#h



Genau so ist es. Hab gerade die Bestätigungsmail meiner Campingplatzreservierung bekommen. Beim Abendessen ist dann auch meine Frau dabei, also quasi A++ #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Beim Abendessen ist dann auch meine Frau dabei, also quasi A++ #6


 
 Ihr macht misch fätisch.... |uhoh:

 Wenn ich wüsste, wie ich hier 17 xls.Dateien und daraus dann 3-12 pps.Dateien zur Visualisierung hinterlegen könnte |kopfkrat

 Honey, danke für Deine Rückmeldung und klasse, daß Deine Frau abends dabei ist #6

 Also, Familie Honeyball :
 Übernachtung in ECK : nicht benötigt
 Angeln : 3 x
 Essen abends : 4 x 

 Werde ich mal versuchen, so im Planungströöt zu verbuchen.

 ( Daniel, ich hoffe, Du schreibst mit  )


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Olaf, bin auf dem laufenden mit der Übernachtungsstatistik!!


----------



## Arki2k (26. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Fährt einer zufällig vorher nochmal raus? Ich würde das vllt. mit meinen freien Wochenenden abgleichen, dann mit den Terminen meiner Frau abgleichen und wenn dann die Sterne richtig stehen, komme ich mit ^^


----------



## lausi97 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hein , dürfen wa jetzt.........tö.......:q


----------



## Arki2k (27. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Kinder, ihr schreibt so viel Müll und immer wenn ich Nachtdienst habe, schlaft ihr alle plötzlich? Manmanman - Wie gut, dass ich die nächste Woche Urlaub habe - Was kann man da nur machen


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...so so, wir schreiben also Müll?! Lausi du notierst diese Sachen ja von den Frischlingen, oder? :g

(alle 10 min. muss einer beim Angeln zu ihm rufen: *"das spitze Ende der Rute nach vorne"......*aber hier einen auf "dicke Hose" machen. |bigeyes Das klären wir noch bei Gelegenheit :g )


----------



## lausi97 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...so so, wir schreiben also Müll?! Lausi du notierst diese Sachen ja von den Frischlingen, oder? :g
> 
> (alle 10 min. muss einer beim Angeln zu ihm rufen: *"das spitze Ende der Rute nach vorne"......*aber hier einen auf "dicke Hose" machen. |bigeyes Das klären wir noch bei Gelegenheit :g )



Na sicher, daß Buch füllt sich schon |supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Vielleicht tüddeln wa besser die Rute mit nem Seil anne Reling fest..... 

Nich, datt er die Formulierung "Rute auswerfen" noch missversteht |kopfkrat|kopfkrat:m


----------



## lausi97 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Vielleicht tüddeln wa besser die Rute mit nem Seil anne Reling fest.....
> 
> Nich, datt er die Formulierung "Rute auswerfen" noch missversteht |kopfkrat|kopfkrat:m



Uhohoo, datt könnte weh tun


----------



## bernie (27. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Vielleicht tüddeln wa besser die Rute mit nem Seil anne Reling fest.....
> 
> Nich, datt er die Formulierung "Rute auswerfen" noch missversteht |kopfkrat|kopfkrat:m



Hab ich schon erlebt 
Laif un in Farbe |bigeyes

Ich hatte `nen Anfänger mit, der bei relativ starkem Seegang und gleichzeitig relativ starken Allohol-Genuß nach hinten trippelte, als der Kutter sich seitlich legte und als der Kutter in die Gegenrichtung schwankte, trippelte er sehr rasant Richtung Reling, klappte mit dem Oberkörper zusammen wie ein Taschenmesser und "warf" die Angel aus.....
Das gin 2 3 Mal gut und dann flog die ganze (Leih)-Angel raus 

Die Augen hättet ihr sehen sollen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes |kopfkrat #c 

Einfach zuuuu schööön


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Vielleicht tüddeln wa besser die Rute mit nem Seil anne Reling fest.....



Kann man, von einem Mod geschrieben, so oder so verstehen 




lausi97 schrieb:


> Uhohoo, datt könnte weh tun



Und ich habe eine Ahnung, wie Lausi es verstanden haben könnte |rolleyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Köpfchen in das Wasser, Schwänzchen in die Höh





#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn es denn so gemeint wäre,  hätte ich mich auch getraut das Wort Dödel zu verwenden. 

Ihr seid Ferkel


----------



## lausi97 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ihr seid Ferkel



Wir? nöööööööööööööööööööööö |supergri


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wowa777.... Fischkunst Extrem... Bieberpelz (+Frau) 
BITTE EINMAL KURZ ANSAGEN WIE ES JETZT BEI EUCH MIT ESSEN bzw. ÜBERNACHTUNG  aussieht! !..... D A N K E!!!


----------



## wowa777 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Wowa777.... Fischkunst Extrem... Bieberpelz (+Frau)
> BITTE EINMAL KURZ ANSAGEN WIE ES JETZT BEI EUCH MIT ESSEN bzw. ÜBERNACHTUNG  aussieht! !..... D A N K E!!!




Ich glaub ich muss leider absagen! Find keine Mitfahrgelegenheit!


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ihr seid Ferkel



Es gibt bei uns, genau wie bei den Fischen, die wir jagen, manchmal einen durch gewisse Schlüsselreize ( ...Wörter ) ausgelösten 'Schnappreflex'.
Wenn dieses Deine Interpretation von 'Ferkel' trifft.... #c 
Jepp, dann sind wir Ferkel.

( Aber mit diesem Bondagekram hast Du angefangen  )


----------



## Honeyball (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Dorschbremse:
Kai, wo sind wir da nur reingeraten???


----------



## wowa777 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Wowa777.... Fischkunst Extrem... Bieberpelz (+Frau)
> BITTE EINMAL KURZ ANSAGEN WIE ES JETZT BEI EUCH MIT ESSEN bzw. ÜBERNACHTUNG  aussieht! !..... D A N K E!!!




Ich bin nicht raus, hab gerade eine sehr sehr sehr erfreuliche Nachricht bekommen


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht raus, hab gerade eine sehr sehr sehr erfreuliche Nachricht bekommen



Du hast gestern abend den Euro-Jackpot geknackt |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## wowa777 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Du hast gestern abend den Euro-Jackpot geknackt |kopfkrat|kopfkrat




Ja so ungefähr! Hab ggf ne Mitfahrgelegenheit! Jetzt noch ne Badehose kaufen und Sonnenmilch!


----------



## lausi97 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Dorschbremse:
> Kai, wo sind wir da nur reingeraten???



Schnucki, komma bei mich bei, dann weißt du es


----------



## offense80 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ja so ungefähr! Hab ggf ne Mitfahrgelegenheit! Jetzt noch ne Badehose kaufen und Sonnenmilch!




Bedeutet also, du weißt es immer noch nicht genau oder?#c


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Bedeutet also, du weißt es immer noch nicht genau oder?#c


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM9O75JyYeg




#h


----------



## Saarsprung (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



> Bedeutet also, du weißt es immer noch nicht genau oder?



Jow, habe Ihm nur gesagt das er mal nicht absagen soll, da ich völlig vom Wahnsinn umzingelt, vorhabe an eurer kleinen Kuttertur mitzumachen, bei 750km Anfahrt, kommts nicht wirklich auf den kleinen Bogen an...

Genau weiss ers natürlich erst wenn er am 29.4 bei mir einsteigt:q

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

#6#6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgcxd9wtXUE




:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Jow, habe Ihm nur gesagt das er mal nicht absagen soll, da ich völlig vom Wahnsinn umzingelt, vorhabe an eurer kleinen Kuttertur mitzumachen, bei 750km Anfahrt, kommts nicht wirklich auf den kleinen Bogen an...
> 
> Genau weiss ers natürlich erst wenn er am 29.4 bei mir einsteigt:q
> 
> ...




der is gut


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Jow, habe Ihm nur gesagt das er mal nicht absagen soll, da ich völlig vom Wahnsinn umzingelt, vorhabe an eurer kleinen Kuttertur mitzumachen, bei 750km Anfahrt, kommts nicht wirklich auf den kleinen Bogen an...
> 
> Genau weiss ers natürlich erst wenn er am 29.4 bei mir einsteigt:q
> 
> ...


 

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ............#c


----------



## Coasthunter (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Genau weiss ers natürlich erst wenn er am 29.4 bei mir einsteigt:q
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Thomas



:q:q:q:q Der Mann hat Humor #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Schnucki, komma bei mich bei, dann weißt du es





Um es nochmals festzuhalten... 

- Wir angeln auf nem Kutter namens Simone 
- Anschließend wird gefuttert und geklönt in nem Restaurant 
- Gepooft wird in einer anständigen Pension... ohne rote Aussenbeleuchtung

Und - es wird nicht noch irgendwelche Ausflüge in Etablissements ähnlich der "Blue Oyster Bar " in dem Film Police Academy geben.

Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden, oder ist da was an mir vorbeigegangen? |bigeyes


----------



## wowa777 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Jow, habe Ihm nur gesagt das er mal nicht absagen soll, da ich völlig vom Wahnsinn umzingelt, vorhabe an eurer kleinen Kuttertur mitzumachen, bei 750km Anfahrt, kommts nicht wirklich auf den kleinen Bogen an...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ab Januar wird die Zusage ja dann zahlungspflichtig sein. Das sollte man dann auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren...


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Aner Küste..keine.. Bord.....stein   Schwalben.  Nur Mösen:m

https://www.google.de/search?q=m%C3%B6wenschiss&biw=1010&bih=599&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjH4Jj-hLTJAhVBtQ8KHQjCBhwQsAQINQ



|bla:und Leuchtturm das aber von Michi


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Aner Küste..keine.. Bord.....stein   Schwalben.  Nur Mösen:m
> i




Vergallopiert :m

Du wolltest sicherlich MöWe schreiben


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

O O 
Sry       :m



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up4XQ__ODQs




nobbi


----------



## lausi97 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Um es nochmals festzuhalten...
> 
> - Wir angeln auf nem Kutter namens Simone
> - Anschließend wird gefuttert und geklönt in nem Restaurant
> ...



Schaun wa mal , tatatadaaaatadaaaaa...........
und nein, nicht ähnlich wie die Blue Oyster Bar, sondern genauso |supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Und - es wird nicht noch irgendwelche Ausflüge in Etablissements ähnlich der "Blue Oyster Bar " geben.



Das von Dir genannte Etablissement befindet sich in London. ( ähnliche kenne ich nicht )
Nach dem Dorschkuttertrip hat bestimmt keiner mehr Lust, abends um ~ 18.00 Uhr noch den Weg von ECK nach LHR anzutreten #d

Wenn Du allerdings drauf bestehst..... |uhoh:.... würde ich Daniel fragen, ob er logistisch noch was für Dich ermöglichen könnte 

Aber geplant ist so etwas, was Du hier gerade anregst, überhaupt nicht. Weder in ECK, noch sonst wo.

( Hoffe, das ist jetzt kein Show-Stopper für Dich )


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

https://youtu.be/WwkMwo-I8HI

Danke - kein Bedarf! 
Bloß angeln, futtern und ein gewisses Quantum schickern. :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/WwkMwo-I8HI



Bitte nicht solche Pfui-Bäh Links in diesem seriösen Trööt.
Danke !

:m


----------



## lausi97 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/WwkMwo-I8HI
> 
> Danke - kein Bedarf!
> Bloß angeln, futtern und ein gewisses Quantum schickern. :q



Jaja, ich bin ein Star, aber musstest du das jetzt öffentlich machen ?|supergri|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (29. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Kai, das war bevor Du Dir den Bart hast wachsen lassen :m#6


----------



## lausi97 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kai, das war bevor Du Dir den Bart hast wachsen lassen :m#6



Hihi........#6|supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kai, das war bevor Du Dir den Bart hast wachsen lassen :m#6



Immer diese Diskriminierungen - reicht es nicht, dass ich mir deswegen und meiner dunklen Haare wegen keinen BMW mehr kaufen kann.... (wenn ich mal in meine Heimat in den Ruhrpott fahre und aus nem BMW steige, werd ich gleich auf türkisch angesprochen) |rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Lausi, hast du die Nietenmaske noch die du in der Bar auf hattest? Das warst doch du, hab dich genau erkannt....neben Rolf, Sven und Olaf


----------



## drolle68 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Scheint ja lustig zu werden.#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Scheint ja lustig zu werden.#6


und wir fangen auch Dorsche ü70#6









#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Gefühle haben Schweigepflicht :m



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1H9Ve1iQn8&index=3&list=PL61EE4ED086789D1C






|kopfkrat
#h


----------



## lausi97 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Lausi, hast du die Nietenmaske noch die du in der Bar auf hattest? Das warst doch du, hab dich genau erkannt....neben Rolf, Sven und Olaf



Natürlich hab ich die noch, liegt ganz oben auf den Angelsachen, immer Griffbereit. Für die Tour extra noch mal mit Lederpolitur behandelt. 
Und nein, das waren Micha, Uwe und Jörg


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

und mein geheimer Geheimköder 2016 für ü71



http://www.lachschon.de/item/21496-diemeistenAnglersindMaenner/

#h
nobbi


----------



## Saarsprung (30. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo,

Muss aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage :c mal nachfragen... Was ist eigentlich falls es an unserem Tour Wochenende so ein nettes Stürmchen wie im Moment ist?

Da ich kein Nordlicht bin, kenne ich weder die üblichen Gepflogenheiten noch die Grenzen wann eine Bootstour selbst für hartgesottene Nordlichter noch Sinnvoll ist|uhoh:

Wird so ein Termin einfach verschoben? Gibts nen Gutschein für nen anderen Termin, oder wie läuft das bei miesem Wetter ab?
Wer entscheidet wann das Wetter zu schlecht ist?

Schlechtwettergeld wie auf dem Bau wirds wohl nicht geben..

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin#h

http://www.schoeneswetter.com/wetterwuensche/wetter-2016/april-2016/wetter-30-april-2016.html


oder alle bei Honeyball in WoWa#g#g#g


----------



## Saarsprung (30. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin#h
> 
> http://www.schoeneswetter.com/wetterwuensche/wetter-2016/april-2016/wetter-30-april-2016.html
> 
> ...



Jow iss klar#6, würde halt, zumindest Ansatzweise, gerne wissen wie dann was abläuft.

Oder ist dann halt Oyster Bar angesagt? #t

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

der Kapitän wird fragen!







nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Muss aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage :c mal nachfragen... Was ist eigentlich falls es an unserem Tour Wochenende so ein nettes Stürmchen wie im Moment ist?
> 
> ...


 
 Thomas,

 eine durchaus berechtigte Frage !

 Eine Sache grundsätzlich vorab : NUR der Kapitän entscheidet, ob rausgefahren wird oder nicht.
 Weil im Endeffekt nur ER verantwortlich ist für die Sicherheit von Schiff / Besatzung / Kunden etc.

 Bzgl. Wetter / Wind.
 Es hängt ( natürlich ) von der Windstärke ab und z.T. von der Windrichtung.
 Bin selber zwar nur 'ne Landratte, aber im Bereich wo wir fahren werden, ist 'ne 5-6 aus Ost oder eine 6-7 aus West noch fischbar.
 Es würde dann evtl. ein bißchen schaukeln und man könnte auch mal den einen oder anderen Wasserspritzer abbekommen |rolleyes..... ansonsten kein Problem für Seefeste.

 Es gibt sicher bessere Websites / Apps was auch immer, aber viele hier im Norden nutzen das hier :

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/eckernfoerde

 Diese und andere Vorhersagen würden wir natürlich in den Tagen vor der Tour verstärkt nutzen, um dann für den 30.04. eine halbwegs brauchbare Vorhersage zu haben.


----------



## wowa777 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Funkstille!


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Funkstille!



Alle schon am Pilker polieren und Haken schärfen :g.

Wollte mich ohnehin noch melden heute, kommst mir ein bißchen zuvor. #6

Also, Ihr Dorschverrückten, Termin ist jetzt definitiv fest.

30.04.2016 um 06.30 Uhr am/auf'm Kutter sein :g

Ich sende morgen oder übermorgen noch per PN einige genauere Informationen und die Zahlungsmodalitäten an die aktuell 35 gelisteten Teilnehmer(innen).

Countdown läuft #6


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hab schon bei meiner ersten (der zweiten) Boardiekuttertour den einen gefangenen Dorsch vorher angefüttert.:m

....aber mittlerweile gibt's gute Zäpfchen


----------



## Norbi (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Da wird sich lausi aber freuen wenn Du mit den Zäpfchen kommst:q


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So erotisch finde ich die nicht, dass ich da gleich....:m :q:q:q

Aber lausi vielleicht ???


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Jow iss klar#6, würde halt, zumindest Ansatzweise, gerne wissen wie dann was abläuft.
> 
> Oder ist dann halt Oyster Bar angesagt? #t
> 
> ...



Thomas,

ich werde jetzt in Kürze von jedem Teilnehmer die Fahrtkosten einsammeln ( kommt via PN ), damit ich 'als Bucher' des Schiffes nicht am Tag X alleine für 'ne Vollcharter gerade stehen muß.
Sollte es am 30.04. nicht rausgehen können ( technischer Defekt oder Wetter ), müssen wir auch nicht zahlen. Entweder wir alle finden dann einen neuen Termin oder ich überweise Euch den überwiesenen Betrag dann zurück. 
Wenn etwas sein sollte, VERSUCHEN wir natürlich, allen, vor allem denen mit längerer Anreise, eine frühestmögliche Info zukommen zu lassen, daß keiner 'umsonst' losfährt.

Ein gewisses Restrisiko bleibt natürlich. Das ist den meisten, die schon mal 'raus zum Dorscheln' waren, ohnehin klar. 
Deswegen dieses mehr für die Kollegen, die es zum ersten Mal mitmachen.


----------



## Arki2k (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen Schwimmantug bestellt, damit ich mit meinem leicht chaotischen Zwiebellook nicht mehr wie ein bewegungsunfähiges Männchen aussehe. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Zweiteiler von Abu Garcia? Meine Kollegen haben den alle von Penn, aber der sagte mir farblich einfach nicht zu ^^


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin zusammen,
bezueglich Pilker/Tourpilker etc. vor Ort eine kurze Info. Ich nehme an dieser Tour nicht teil, somit wird da morgens vor der Ausfahrt keiner mit "zentnerschweren Kisten" stehen, wo ihr die Auswahl habt. (Nicht dass ihr da morgens "auf dem Schlauch" steht..... .)
Fragt mal die Erfahrenen hier, welche gute Erfahrungen bezueglich dem notwendigen Tackle / Pilker/Jigköpfe haben und bestimmt auch weitergeben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wir kämpfen nicht Schulter an Schulter Rolf , wie auf der MS Antares.



lg nobbi


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Dezember 2015)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir kämpfen nicht Schulter an Schulter Rolf , wie auf der MS Antares.
> 
> 
> 
> lg nobbi



.......dieses Mal leider nicht Nobbi


----------



## lausi97 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> So erotisch finde ich die nicht, dass ich da gleich....:m :q:q:q
> 
> Aber lausi vielleicht ???



Auf dieser Tour nicht..........!

Olaf, streichst du mich bitte von der Liste.


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Olaf, streichst du mich bitte von der Liste.


 
 Your wish is my command....... :c


----------



## Norbi (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .......dieses Mal leider nicht Nobbi



Wat is passiert:c


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Honeyball hat ihn mit seinen Zäpfchen (v)erschreckt! :m

@Arki - ich hab beide Versionen im Gebrauch. 

Nach nunmehr acht Jahren ists mit der absoluten Dichtigkeit nicht mehr so dolle,  aber vor jeder Norgetour gibts ne Lage Imprägnierspray.

Bei Kälte bleibt es einem nicht erspart,  noch etwas drunter zu ziehen, aber dafür ist's im Sommer halt nicht so extrem, dass man die Jacke immer in die Ecke legt- wo sie einem ja nix bringt.


----------



## wowa777 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich würd gern noch nen Platz reservieren bzw auf die Warteliste setzen


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich würd gern noch nen Platz reservieren bzw auf die Warteliste setzen


 
 In Ermangelung einer genaueren Bezeichnung :q, habe ich diese ominöse Person mal als wowa mitbringer auf die (StandBy) Liste gesetzt.
 Hat er oder sie auch 'nen Boardnamen hier ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> In Ermangelung einer genaueren Bezeichnung :q, habe ich diese ominöse Person mal als wowa mitbringer auf die (StandBy) Liste gesetzt.
> Hat er oder sie auch 'nen Boardnamen hier ?


Mein Freund Harvey

|wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mein Freund Harvey
> 
> |wavey:


 
 Nobbi,

 dachte Du wärst schon am Stiefel putzen, damit der Nikolausi Dir auch viele Platten reintut :g

 Euch viel Spaß und Petri an Sünnach.

 Lasst Euch das Essen nicht vom Teller in die Elbe wehen |bigeyes


----------



## Arki2k (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Honeyball hat ihn mit seinen Zäpfchen (v)erschreckt! :m
> 
> @Arki - ich hab beide Versionen im Gebrauch.
> 
> ...



Danke für due Rückmeldung - Ich werde ihn dann mal testen


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nobbi,
> 
> dachte Du wärst schon am Stiefel putzen, damit der Nikolausi Dir auch viele Platten reintut :g
> 
> ...


Moin Moin 
einer hat schon abgesagt uuunnnnd wir haben noch wattwürmer für spontane angler!

#h


----------



## wowa777 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> In Ermangelung einer genaueren Bezeichnung :q, habe ich diese ominöse Person mal als wowa mitbringer auf die (StandBy) Liste gesetzt.
> Hat er oder sie auch 'nen Boardnamen hier ?




Soweit ich weiß ist er hier angemeldet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere/ Ich bin mir jetzt verunsichert ob er überhaupt mitdarf  is ja nen boardietreffen, falls er doch nicht hier ist.

Es handelt sich bei der ominösen person um meinen Nachbarn [emoji28][emoji1]

Heut ist Nich mein Tag! Muss ich noch loswerden (;


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

wowa,

 es kommen hier ja auch Töchter, Tochterknutscher und Neffen mit, die z.T. auch nicht alle hier angemeldet sind. Ist ja auch alles vollkommen OK. Es ging mir mehr um einen direkten Bezug, wenn es um die Kohle geht.


----------



## wowa777 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Bezugsperson werde dann wohl ich sein. sobald/ falls er mit auf die Liste kommt, kann ich ihm dann auch mehr sagen.


----------



## Beppo (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

das wird ja ein bunter Haufen.

Komme ich vor lauter Leute kennenlernen und vollquatschen wieder nicht zum Angeln 

cheers
Beppo


----------



## bernie (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hatte gar nicht mitbekommen, dass Du wegen QUATSCHEN nicht zum angeln gekommen bist.... irgendwie habe ich in Erinnerung, dass es da einen anderen Grund gab


----------



## Beppo (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Grund ?
Doppelgrund !




Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bernie,

warum bist´n Du so???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hi Mario,

alles gut ?
Sieh mal zu dass Du für den 30.April einen Zivi oder freiwilligen für Dich findest 

EDIT: am nä. Tag ist ja 1.5. also am 30. bei Euch Tanz in den Mai..omg da WILL keiner für Dich einspringen 

wär kuuhl Dich mit aufm Kudder zu haben (wenigstens einer der fängt   )

lg
Beppo


----------



## wowa777 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dorschjäger75, jetzt bist du an der Reihe. Was wird die gebuchte Pension pro Person Kosten ? Wäre sehr hilfreich für mich das jetzt schon zu wissen


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@wowa und all b und  c's....
Also, da zu dieser Jahreszeit der Kontakt zu kleineren Privatpensionen sowohl telefonisch aus auch per Mail "eher müßig " ist, kann ich zu einem genauen Preis noch keine konkrete Aussage abgeben.
Aktuell habe ich eine Pension für die Nacht 30.4/ 1.5 komplett geblockt und für die Nacht 29.4/30.4 die halbe Pension. Mit zwei weiteren Pensionen stehe ich in (langwierigen) Kontakt.  Preislich ist , Stand heute, mit 28€/Nacht/Zimmer zu kalkulieren .je nachdem wieviele DZ ich als EZ blocken muss, bewegt sich der Rahmen  +/- 10€...
Sobald ich von Hein genaue Angaben über die Tour beteiligten habe, und somit weiß wieviele B und C's es genau werden , werde ich die entsprechenden Leute mit genaueren Informationen hier und via PN versorgen. 
Ich denke mal das ich spätestens Ende 1/16 Anfang 2/16 genaueres weiß.


----------



## wowa777 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> @wowa und all b und  c's....
> Also, da zu dieser Jahreszeit der Kontakt zu kleineren Privatpensionen sowohl telefonisch aus auch per Mail "eher müßig " ist, kann ich zu einem genauen Preis noch keine konkrete Aussage abgeben.
> Aktuell habe ich eine Pension für die Nacht 30.4/ 1.5 komplett geblockt und für die Nacht 29.4/30.4 die halbe Pension. Mit zwei weiteren Pensionen stehe ich in (langwierigen) Kontakt.  Preislich ist , Stand heute, mit 28€/Nacht/Zimmer zu kalkulieren .je nachdem wieviele DZ ich als EZ blocken muss, bewegt sich der Rahmen  +/- 10€...
> Sobald ich von Hein genaue Angaben über die Tour beteiligten habe, und somit weiß wieviele B und C's es genau werden , werde ich die entsprechenden Leute mit genaueren Informationen hier und via PN versorgen.
> Ich denke mal das ich spätestens Ende 1/16 Anfang 2/16 genaueres weiß.




Also gehen wir mal bei einem C von ~120€ aus.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Also gehen wir mal bei einem C von ~120€ aus.


 
 Kommt drauf an, was Du am Samstag abend dann noch so verkonsumierst. :m:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bordsteinschwalben



;-))


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wowa. .. 2 Nächte und die Kuttertour für bummelig 120€ OHNE Speisen und Getränke sind schon recht gut kalkuliert!!! Vielleicht auch noch nen 10 er weniger. Aber wie gesagt , genaues dazu Ende Januar 2016.


----------



## wowa777 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was Du am Samstag abend dann noch so verkonsumierst. :m:m




Ich trink kein Alkohol! Nur bier hehe (;


Ich berechne nur die "festen" kosten. Alles andere sind dann schon Nebenkosten. Ich bin Azubi, ich muss mich da auch irgendwo am Riemen halten! Die Frau macht ja jetzt schon Ärger (;


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Die Frau macht ja jetzt schon Ärger (;


 
 DAS Problem ändert sich nicht #d.... auch wenn Du kein Azubi mehr bist


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Einfach weitermachen - dann wird die Frau die Sache mit dem Riemen und dem festhalten schon übernehmen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich trink kein Alkohol! Nur bier hehe (;
> 
> 
> Ich berechne nur die "festen" kosten. Alles andere sind dann schon Nebenkosten. Ich bin Azubi, ich muss mich da auch irgendwo am Riemen halten! Die Frau macht ja jetzt schon Ärger (;


wowa, die Frau muß mit!




#hnobbi


----------



## wowa777 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> wowa, die Frau muß mit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das hat mir grade noch gefehlt, jetzt Plan ich schon einen Tag Urlaub und dann noch mit Frau, Ohje


----------



## wowa777 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Abgabe an Schleswig Holstein ? Wie läuft das ab bzw macht man das ?


----------



## Beppo (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bon Jüerle

hier

https://service.schleswig-holstein.de/Verwaltungsportal/FVP/Application/DienstEinstieg.aspx?fid=19

kann man das online erledigen.

lg
Beppo

zum Thema Frauen an Bord noch mein Lieblings Limerick:

Ein Laubsägenbastler aus Zwolle
der baute seiner Frau eine Jolle
sie segelte aufs Meer, die Brandung war schwer
vor Borkum versank dann die Olle


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, nachdem ich es dann mal geschafft habe, im x-ten Anlauf die IBAN per PN auf den Weg zu bringen......|uhoh:|uhoh:, trudeln die ersten Zahlungen bereits ein. #6

 Ich versuche es tagesaktuell zu halten und setze im Orga-Trööt dann hinter die Namen von denen, wo ich das Fahrgeld erhalten habe, ein : #6

 Eine Bitte noch : Setzt bei der Ref. bitte auch Euren Usernamen hier im Board mit ein. Das erleichtert die Zuordnung ungemein. :q  DANKE !!!


----------



## drolle68 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin. wie sieht es mit der Platzwahl aus ??? Wird ausgelost????
Gruß Drolle.


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Moin. wie sieht es mit der Platzwahl aus ??? Wird ausgelost????
> Gruß Drolle.


 
 Ist wohl die fairste Variante. 
 Hatte mal überlegt mittags 'durchzutauschen', aber ist 'n ziemlicher Marach wenn alle 'umziehen' und bei der Simone sind Bug + Heck zu klein, um in 2 'Halbzeiten' alle Teilnehmer einmal dort stehen zu haben.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Von mir aus können wir losen..Müssen wir aber auch nicht .. ich nehme dann freiwillig den schlechtesten Platz und überlasse denjenigen,die wenig bis fast nie auf dem Kutter sind einen guten Platz..
Dafür bin ich aufs Jahr gesehen viel zu oft Kuddern,als das ich bei so einer Tour noch unbedingt einen Platz im Bug oder Heck haben muss.... an dem Tag steht für MICH eindeutig die Gemeinschaft und das Wiedersehen im Vordergrund! Wenn dann am Ende noch ein paar Fische im Eimer landen ist das ne nette Zugabe, aber absolut nicht mein Ziel!!


----------



## Beppo (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Von mir aus können wir losen..Müssen wir aber auch nicht .. ich nehme dann freiwillig den schlechtesten Platz....




Was soll man dazu noch sagen 

#6 

welches ist denn der schlechteste Platz ?

Bei den Ruderern  

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Auslosung soll ja auch mehr ein 'grober Anhalt' sein.

 Wenn Sohnemann lieber neben Papa oder Neffe neben Onkel stehen möchte, sind wir sicherlich flexibel genug, einige Anpassungen vorzunehmen.


----------



## wowa777 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Platz hin oder her, ich wär euch echt sehr dankbar wenn mir nochmal einer erklärt was ich für ne rute brauch, Spitzenaktion, wg, länge evtl. und was ne Rolle(Größe).
Ist das wie spinnfischen oder einfach runter lassen und baumeln lassen?


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Platz hin oder her, ich wär euch echt sehr dankbar wenn mir nochmal einer erklärt was ich für ne rute brauch, Spitzenaktion, wg, länge evtl. und was ne Rolle(Größe).
> Ist das wie spinnfischen oder einfach runter lassen und baumeln lassen?


 
 Als GANZ grober Anhalt :

 Vergleiche es ein bißchen mit Zanderangeln, nur alles 1-2 Nr. größer.
 Eine ~ 3 mtr Rute mit einem WG von ~ 30-80 gr., dazu eine ~ 4.000er Rolle mit 0,11 - 0,13'er Geflecht.

 Wenn Du Dir einen visuellen Vorgeschmack holen magst, gibst es auf Youtube 'Dorschangeln + Ostsee' etliche Clips zum Reinschnuppern.


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So,

ich habe die Orga-Liste gerade aktualisiert.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309309

Bisher eingegangene Zahlungen sind mit #6 gekennzeichnet.

 Mich hatten auch 2 Stornierungen erreicht, so daß ich die Teilnehmerliste auch entsprechend aktualisiert habe.

 Aktuell sind alle Nachrücker von der Stand-By Liste aufgerückt in die Teilnehmerliste und es ist der 35.te Platz auch frei.
 Also wer noch Zeit / Lust / Interesse hat, schnell den Finger gehoben. Meldungen werden dann, wie gehabt, in der Reihenfolge der Eingänge erfasst. |wavey:


----------



## wowa777 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Als GANZ grober Anhalt :
> 
> Vergleiche es ein bißchen mit Zanderangeln, nur alles 1-2 Nr. größer.
> Eine ~ 3 mtr Rute mit einem WG von ~ 30-80 gr., dazu eine ~ 4.000er Rolle mit 0,11 - 0,13'er Geflecht.
> ...




Am besten ne ziemlich harte rute was ?

Wie tief wird denn da so geangelt ? Reichen 150m Geflecht aus ?


----------



## lausi97 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> und baumeln lassen?



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:,wie zu Hause........|supergri

Ne, ernsthaft, ne 2.70m -3m Spinrute 50-100gr WG und ne 4000er Rolle mit 150 m Geflecht um die 7-10kg Tragkraft reicht(Spule sollte trotzdem voll sein).
Es wird aktiv gefischt, also nix auf der Stelle pilken oder unterm Kudder.


----------



## lausi97 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Daniel, sag du noch was dazu......


----------



## bernie (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Tach Ihr Lieben,


bin wieder Zuhause 

@WOWA777: Mach Dir keinen Kopp... Hechtgeschirr reicht!!
Wenn Du das erste Mal auff`m Kudder bist, schau erst mal, ob Dir das überhaupt zusagt und DANN kannste immer noch "optimales" Zeug kaufen und Frauchen verärgern 
Die Angeltiefe bewegt sich so zwischen 10 und 25 Metern..... da kannst Du Dir die nötige Schnurlänge ausrechen....
Tiefe*gewünschte Fischgröße*Uhrzeit+Donnerstag = benötigte Schnurlänge 

@Olaf: Habe grade Unmengen von Barem Geld an Dich überweisen 

Wenn doch nur schon April wäre.......


----------



## lausi97 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Am besten ne ziemlich harte rute was ?
> 
> Wie tief wird denn da so geangelt ? Reichen 150m Geflecht aus ?



Was hast du denn an Ruten und Rollen  schon? Wenn da nix bei ist, was wärest du bereit auszugeben? (Komm nich mit nem fuffi immer Ecke, da gibt's nix für ).


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hatte es schon an anderer Stelle mal irgendwo erwähnt.
 Es gibt notfalls auch 'Leihangeln' an Bord für wenig Taler zu mieten.

 Falls also jemand zum allerersten Mal auf'm Kutter ist, wäre das sonst auch eine mögliche Option, wenn man gar nichts passendes im Sortiment hat.
 Und bevor man jetzt etliche Taler investiert, ohne zu wissen, was genau oder ob es einen im Endeffekt auch infiziert hat, wäre das eine Alternative B.


----------



## wowa777 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn an Ruten und Rollen  schon? Wenn da nix bei ist, was wärest du bereit auszugeben? (Komm nich mit nem fuffi immer Ecke, da gibt's nix für ).




Ich hab 30 ruten kumpel! 
Ich werd schon was finden! Ansonsten fang ich dorsche mit ner forellenpeitsche! Wird schon schief gehen hehe 

Aber so langsam okay komm ich hinterher! 
Ich pack mir jetzt ne 4000er Rolle ein und ne knüppelharte rute mit bis zu ~120gr wurfgewicht!

Pilker muss ich mir dann noch kaufen, die bestell ich dann wohl beim Papst!


----------



## lausi97 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich hab 30 ruten kumpel!
> Ich werd schon was finden! Ansonsten fang ich dorsche mit ner forellenpeitsche! Wird schon schief gehen hehe
> 
> Aber so langsam okay komm ich hinterher!
> ...



Wie nur 30......die hab ich ja schon zum Feedern........:g
Nix knüppelharte Rute, ne Gummitaugliche......


----------



## wowa777 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich nehm mal so 3-4 mit, mal schauen! Zusammenbauen geht ja ratz fatz


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich hab 30 ruten kumpel!


 
 Für 'nen Azubi, der kürzlich erst die Sportfischerprüfung gemacht hat.....   |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

 Reschpäkt :g


 Bring aber nicht alle mit, sonst kriegt der Dampfer noch Schlagseite :m


----------



## drolle68 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Für 'nen Azubi, der kürzlich erst die Sportfischerprüfung gemacht hat.....   |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Reschpäkt :g
> 
> ...


Also erst alle wiegen und dann losen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jetzt kommen noch die stromlinienförmigen Teilnehmer unter die Räder..... 

Damit ihr gleich Bescheid wisst - ich bin zu dick zum weglaufen....ich bleibe und kämpfe!Nein, nicht mit dem Übergewicht!


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Also erst alle wiegen und dann losen.


 
 Skizzza schleppt immer so viel Angelkrams mit an Bord |uhoh:.
 Notfalls nehmen wir 17-20 seiner Pilker.- und GuFikoffer zum Gegenballasten :m.


----------



## Beppo (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Angler Tetris


----------



## lausi97 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Skizzza schleppt immer so viel Angelkrams mit an Bord |uhoh:.
> Notfalls nehmen wir 17-20 seiner Pilker.- und GuFikoffer zum Gegenballasten :m.



Dafür wiegt das "Hemd " aber nicht soviel |supergri


----------



## Beppo (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Aus selbigem Grund reise ich immer nur mit leichtem Gebäck..

EDIT:  boa alls immerzus lande ich mit meinen Posts auffer näxten Seite..ts ts


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> EDIT: boa alls immerzus lande ich mit meinen Posts auffer näxten Seite..ts ts


 
 Du machst halt gerne den Nächsten auf


----------



## drolle68 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen noch die stromlinienförmigen Teilnehmer unter die Räder.....
> 
> Damit ihr gleich Bescheid wisst - ich bin zu dick zum weglaufen....ich bleibe und kämpfe!Nein, nicht mit dem Übergewicht!



Kenne ich irgendwo her. #6#6


----------



## wowa777 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand sagen in welche Richtung wir fahren?!


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand sagen in welche Richtung wir fahren?!


 
 Von Kleve in Richtung Eckernförde müsste es 'grobe Richtung' Norden sein, oder wat mehnste ?


----------



## wowa777 (11. Dezember 2015)

HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Von Kleve in Richtung Eckernförde müsste es 'grobe Richtung' Norden sein, oder wat mehnste ?




Na aufm kutter! Wie's nach eckenförde geht weiß ich [emoji16]

War ironisch gemeint! [emoji16]


----------



## drolle68 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Diese Scheiß Nullen beim Überweisen. Habs auch verkackt. #q#q#q#q Neuer Versuch. :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand sagen in welche Richtung wir fahren?!



Also, da ich ja auch schon oft genug mit war, denke ich, wird Andy via Tonne 5 an der Kadettrinne fischen lassen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Diese Scheiß Nullen beim Überweisen. Habs auch verkackt. #q#q#q#q Neuer Versuch. :q:q:q


 
 Wer verstünde das besser als ich.......


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Na aufm kutter! Wie's nach eckenförde geht weiß ich [emoji16]
> 
> War ironisch gemeint! [emoji16]



Ist jetzt von mir auch ( noch... ) ironisch gemeint.

Da Du ja laut eigener Aussage noch Azubi bist ( und Lehrjahre sind ja keine Herrenjahre, wie wir alle mal gelernt haben.... ), würde ich vorschlagen, daß Du pro-aktiv für diese Tour vorarbeitest und Dich mit dieser Homepage beschäftigst.
Dort gibst Du dann 'Simone R.' als Dampfer ein und schreibst in Dein Berichtsheft, an welchen Tagen sie wann / wo / wie gefahren ist, inkl. Windrichtung / Windstärke / Wellenhöhe / Wellenfrequenz etc.pp.
Wenn Du dieses vom 01.01. bis zum 29.04. ordentlich dokumentierst, können wir Dir am 30.04. dann evtl. sagen, wo wir gerade sind.


----------



## wowa777 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Worauf hab ich mich da nur eingelassen [emoji1]


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Worauf hab ich mich da nur eingelassen [emoji1]


Moin Moin


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Worauf hab ich mich da nur eingelassen [emoji1]


DAS frag ich mich bei Dir aber auch |bigeyes  :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

War heute ein wenig shoppen- dachte eigentlich nur etwas Kleinzeug, Gufis und Vorfachmaterial zu holen.... da stand mir doch glatt so ne 270er Shimano Catana im Weg.  Hätt ich die da nicht vom Platz weggekauft, wäre ich nicht ans ach so wichtige Kleinmaterial dran gekommen. :m

Zu Hause angekommen wollte ich die Rute direkt mit meiner Daiwa Exeler Z verheiraten, aber Nöö - dat Luder mochte nicht!
Gepasst hat se- aber kurbeln war nich |bigeyes 

Rolle auseinander gepopelt - Bruch im WS (denkt euch hier bitte einen Kotz-Smiley hin). Garantiezettel rausgesucht - is abgelaufen, WAS SONST! 

War nicht günstig,  war erst einen Urlaub benutzt - Daiwa Rollen sind die nächsten Jahre erstmal aussen vor bei mir! 
Verschixxen habt ihr bei mir- habt irgendeinen Cormorandreck zusammengeschraubt und nen Daiwa-Zettel draufgepappt! |evil:

So - habe mich abgeregt! 
Hat hier jemand nen guten Vorschlag bezüglich einer 4000er Rolle? 
Nix Arc, nix Penn - SPRO habe ich schon hier was gutes liegen.... 
Wie ist z.B.die neue Technium? |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> War heute ein wenig shoppen- dachte eigentlich nur etwas Kleinzeug, Gufis und Vorfachmaterial zu holen.... da stand mir doch glatt so ne 270er Shimano Catana im Weg.  Hätt ich die da nicht vom Platz weggekauft, wäre ich nicht ans ach so wichtige Kleinmaterial dran gekommen. :m
> 
> Zu Hause angekommen wollte ich die Rute direkt mit meiner Daiwa Exeler Z verheiraten, aber Nöö - dat Luder mochte nicht!
> Gepasst hat se- aber kurbeln war nich |bigeyes
> ...



Biomaster SW?


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Is ein wenig over the Top - 150, vielleicht 200 mit Magengeschwür würde ich bereit sein zu investieren. 
Zumindest in dieser Rollenkategorie! 

Stelle mein Norgeequipment nach und nach auf höherwertig um- da bleibt für sowas weniger übrig 

Aber hätte ich ja besser im Vorfeld angeben sollen


----------



## drolle68 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Schau Dir doch mal ne Tubertini Concept an. 6500 er. Hammergeiles Teil. Mit nem 12er Geflecht .  Natürlich nur für die Ostseepilkerei. Nix für Norge. Gruß Drolle. Kannste Dir zur Not Vorort mal anschauen. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wasn das? Mir bislang unbekannt,  is das was haltbares? 

Beim Peter in Minden krieg ich die nich- das weiß ich schon mal #h


----------



## drolle68 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wasn das? Mir bislang unbekannt,  is das was haltbares?
> 
> Beim Peter in Minden krieg ich die nich- das weiß ich schon mal #h


Bei Peter nicht. Aber bei .........  Gruß Drolle.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Is ein wenig over the Top - 150, vielleicht 200 mit Magengeschwür würde ich bereit sein zu investieren.
> Zumindest in dieser Rollenkategorie!
> 
> Stelle mein Norgeequipment nach und nach auf höherwertig um- da bleibt für sowas weniger übrig
> ...


Moinsen Dorschbremse! 
Lausi hat schon die richtige Richtung vorgegebenen ;
Ich war heute mal zum Rollen sondieren bei unserem  Fishermans Partner...
Neben Stella SW, Twin Power SW, Saltiga, Catalina und einigen Spro's Ryobi's und Penn's hatte ich auch die Biomaster SW in der Hand!! In meinen Augen der absolute Preis/Leistungssieger! !!... und da Du ja selber sagst, das Du gerade für Norge aufrüsten,  warum dann nicht die Biomaster SW 5000??
Die macht auf sicher sowohl auf der Ostsee wie auch beim Light Tackling in Norge ne astreine Figur! !!!... Gewichtstechnisch tun sich 4000 und 5000 ja nicht viel, allerdings ist der Body und der Rotor doch ein klein wenig größer. Auch das Trockenkurbeln spricht eindeutig für die 5000er!!!... 
So würdest Du quasi 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe!!!!
Wenn es für Dich allerdings UNBEDINGT ne 4000er nur für die Ostsee sein soll, bist Du mit der Technium oder Stradic FJ Schon ganz gut bedient! !
Aber bevor ich die Kohle investieren würde, würde ich erstmal gucken was Du noch in Bestand hast und dann auf kurz oder lang zur Bio SW greifen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Tja - für den Einsatzbereich einer 5-6000er Rolle hab ich grad auf ne AVET SXJ umgeswitcht.... ne Shimano 6000 und ne Cabo 860 habe ich auch noch hier liegen. 

Für die Ostseedorsche reichts kleiner..... soll ja auch nicht so schwer sein....das Tackle,  die Fische dürfens ruhig sein :m


----------



## lausi97 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich habe ja ne 4000er und ne 6000er SW und noch ne Technium, da sind die Bio 's mM nach besser, und die 4000Bio hat in Norge auch ne gute Figur gemacht. Sparen nen bissi länger oder schau mal nach gebrauchten 12 /13 er Modellen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> da sind die Bio 's mM nach besser,



Mal eine generelle Frage.....

Was bedeutet eigentlich 'Bio' bei Angelrollen ?

Kommen die aus freilaufender Bodenhaltung ? |kopfkrat


----------



## lausi97 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

puttputtputt.......puuuuuuuuuutputtputt........:q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Tja - für den Einsatzbereich einer 5-6000er Rolle hab ich grad auf ne AVET SXJ umgeswitcht.... ne Shimano 6000 und ne Cabo 860 habe ich auch noch hier liegen.
> 
> Für die Ostseedorsche reichts kleiner..... soll ja auch nicht so schwer sein....das Tackle,  die Fische dürfens ruhig sein :m


OK .... verstehe.... AVET#6 ... da hilft nur eins... werfen üben :m ...
Gewinnst vielleicht in der Andrift nicht gerade den ersten Preis, dafür könntest Du in der Abdrift fürchterlich abräumen  :vik: .. weil 6000er und Cabo 60 hört sich Statiomäßig echt nicht so prall an|supergri 
Vielleicht solltest Du dann mal einen Blick auf die Biomaster ohne SW schauen. Hört man ja im großen und ganzen nur gutes drüber. Und der Aberglaube,dass "Süßwasser Gerät " nach dem ersten Ostsee Kontakt pulverisiert, ist ja nun auch allerhöchstens ein Mythos


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Du drehst da grad ein Messer in ner Wunde herum ;

Ich habe mich schon im Nachhinein geärgert, dass ich die nicht mit MC geordert habe. |uhoh:

Ich glaube, ich werds folgendermaßen angehen;

Die kommende Tour wird mit dem absolviert,  was mir beim nächsten Ladenbesuch in die Pfoten fällt..... 

Komme ich bei der Tour wieder auf den Geschmack regelmäßig zu Kuttern,  macht ne "Bio" Sinn. 

Für Norge brauche ich keine Bio #h


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> da stand mir doch glatt so ne 270er Shimano Catana im Weg. Hätt ich die da nicht vom Platz weggekauft, wäre ich nicht ans ach so wichtige Kleinmaterial dran gekommen. :m


 
 Welche Variante haste denn verhaftet ?!?  WG ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

DX270 HX 50-100gr


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> DX270 HX 50-100gr



 #6

 Wobei mir persönlich 2,70 auf'm Dampfer zu kurz wären; ist aber individuelle Ansichtssache.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Is' wie beim Vögeln - nich auffe Länge kommts an, sondern auffe Technik. :m

Hast aber recht - wenn das Handteil nicht länger gewesen wäre,  hätte ich zur 3 Meter Version gegriffen. #h


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Is' wie beim Vögeln - nich auffe Länge kommts an, sondern auffe Technik. :m


 
 Klingt für mich, als ob wir das Boardferkel 2015 mit uffe Boardietour haben


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nööö - ich ferkele offensichtlich / absichtlich und das klar erkennbar! 

So kann ich niemals Boardferkel werden (regelkonform) - das ist der Trick #h


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nööö - ich ferkele offensichtlich / absichtlich und das klar erkennbar!
> 
> So kann ich niemals Boardferkel werden (regelkonform) - das ist der Trick #h


 
 Wir kriegen Dich dort noch hin provoziert.
 Keine Sorge :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ähhh - Boardferkel wird man nur durch unbeabsichtigte Ferkelei oder durch Zweideutigkeit. 
Ich hau sowas ziemlich straight raus- drum falle ich beim Ferkelfahnder durchs Raster :m


----------



## wowa777 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Also wowa777 Nachbar kannst wieder streichen!


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich würd gleich ne Woche bleiben.
Brache dann eine Übernachtung mit Gefrierfach oder halt Trockeneis. 

Frage: Falls ich mal aus versehen etwas grosses Fangen sollte, kann man das dort vor Ort schnell wo verkaufen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Also wowa777 Nachbar kannst wieder streichen!


Wenn schon an Weihnachten streiten, dann richtig-

Advent,Advent, ein Lichtlein brennt- Weihnachten ist nicht mehr weit:m

Doch vor  allem an den Feiertagen entflammt oft Streit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_eLbF3G6WE


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich habe gehört das man beim Dorschfischen immer Linie trinken muss.


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mal eins grundsätzlich vorab :

In diesem Orga-Trööt sollten eigentlich *2* Beiträge stehen.
Einer generell für die Schiffsorganisation von mir und einer vom dorschjaeger75, wo später die Essen + Übernachtungssachen drin stehen.

ALLES ANDERE, sollte hier im Labertrööt abgehandelt werden.

Vielleicht könnte Dorschbremse und/oder Honeyball dieses mit dem 'richtigen' Labertröt später zusammen führen ?

Ich antworte jetzt erstmal hier, da es ja ohnehin hier jetzt schon reingetackert wurde :



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Ich würd gleich ne Woche bleiben.
> Brache dann eine Übernachtung mit Gefrierfach oder halt Trockeneis.
> 
> Ohne dorschjaeger75 vorgreifen zu wollen, aber er hat mit ein paar Pensionen Kontakt aufgenommen, um eine gewisse Anzahl an Zimmern zu 'blocken'. Buchen wird aber jeder Teilnehmer selber. Ob er/sie jetzt 1 Nacht oder 1 Woche dann daraus macht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
> ...



Auf diese Frage möchte ich Dir lieber nicht so antworten, wie ich darüber denke.... Will keine Punkte oder Sperre hier riskieren.
Deswegen etwas verklausuliert......
Es steht Dir natürlich vollkommen frei ( waidgerechtes Verhalten vorausgesetzt ), mit Deinem Fang zu machen, was Du willst.
Aber mit so einer Frage wirst Du Dir an Bord nicht viele Freunde machen.




Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das man beim Dorschfischen immer Linie trinken muss.



Die Mitnahme von alkoholischen Getränken an Bord ist strengstens durch den Kapitän untersagt !!!!!!!!
Im Bordverkauf gibt es Softgetränke / Schokoriegel / Brötchen / Bier und div. stärkere alkoholische Gärungen zwischen 20-40% Alkoholgehalt. ( Leuchtfeuer, Küstennebel, Rum etc. )
Da man auf'm Kutter meist mit Bleigewichten von 30-100 gr und ziemlich großen Haken / Drillingen hantiert, die eine gewisse Verletzungsgefahr beinhalten können, sollte jeder sein persönliches Alkohollimit kennen, um nicht ( speziell beim Auswerfen ) die Relingsnachbarn zu gefährden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Erledigt - Capitano! 

Gesabbelt wird ausschließlich hier! 

Und den Wohlfühlschluck gibt's am Anleger (in maßen, nicht in Maßkrügen):m

Natürlich nur zu medizinischen Zwecken


----------



## offense80 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Habe mir mal einige andere Beiträge von ihm, durchgelesen.....

der macht mir echt Angst |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Also wowa777 Nachbar kannst wieder streichen!


 
 Yes, Sir. Erledigt.

 Deine Überweisung auch schon auf'm Weg ?


----------



## Beppo (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Habe mir mal einige andere Beiträge von ihm, durchgelesen.....
> 
> der macht mir echt Angst |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:



meinst Du den fischkunst ?

Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie alt er ist, einige Beiträge hier im Forum lassen mich vermuten, dass da ein Problem im Sozialverhalten vorliegen könnte..(nix Schlimmes, habe ich auch)

Also, *hüstel*

An Bord möchte ich keine "Bad Vibrations", das könnte einem das Erlebnis versauen.

Aber Herr Fischkunst ist bestimmt ein netter Zeitgenosse, dem hier das ein oder andere rausgerutscht ist ?

Oder sollte ich mich täuschen ?

also @Fischkunst Extrem, was meinste ?

Besserkönner Besserwisser und Leude die sich nicht benehmen können mag ich in meiner Freizeit nicht ertragen müssen...ich selber bin mir schon nervig genug 

lg
Beppo


----------



## drolle68 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hoffe die haben auch Hochsitzcola auf dem Kutter.


----------



## Beppo (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

hehe...biste auch ein JM Freund ? also ich nicht, falls man das nun denken mag, aber unser Bassist ist ein Freund des Hörnerwhiskeys.

Manche nennen das Zeug ja auch Kommodenlack..

los raus mit den Synonymen 

ich mag lieber so Obstler und klares Zeuch

cheers 
Beppo

Ach Eines noch...wer noch nicht überwiesen hat...Die IBAN stimmt nun, also zack zack Schotter auf die Reise schicken, nicht dass der Orga noch in Vorkasse treten muss ..


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hier geht's ja noch hoch her - ich hab Nachtschicht,  was ist Eure Entschuldigung? :q

Bad Vibrations gibbet nit - wer querschiesst,  muss als Wiedergutmachung ein Wasserglas "Klaren" mit zwei Esslöffeln Dorschrogen auf EX trinken!


----------



## Beppo (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Was das soll ne Strafe sein ?

Klingt für mich wie "Frühstück" oder kleiner Snack 

bei Fischmilch wird interessant  , da sag ich NÖÖÖÖ

zu Deiner ersten Frage...ich kann nich pennen  geht schon seit 4 Wochen mal wieder so.

Da könnte Obstler auch helfen .

cheers 
Beppo


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ist notiert - für den Fall der Fälle weiß ich dann Bescheid #h

Ergänzung - es soll ja Spaß bleiben,  man will ja nicht demütigen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hier geht's ja noch hoch her - ich hab Nachtschicht, was ist Eure Entschuldigung? :q
> 
> Bad Vibrations gibbet nit - wer querschiesst, muss als Wiedergutmachung ein Wasserglas "Klaren" mit zwei Esslöffeln Dorschrogen auf EX trinken!



Nun hier mal Peace, Brüder.

Es ist Vorweihnachtszeit und alle haben viel zu tun / zu organisieren, im Kreise Ihrer Familie.
( Ich, nebenbei erwähnt, auch )
Insofern würde ich mich freuen, wenn alle Angemeldeten hier ihren Obolus überweisen würden, statt sich über die Getränkevielfalt an Bord zu streiten.
Damit dorschjaeger75 und ich endlich mal wissen, welchen von den Gelisteten es hier wirklich ernst ist, oder nur ums Diskutieren oder Anmelden und wieder Abmelden geht.

Wer bisher überwiesen hat, seht ihr im Orga-Trööt, gekennzeichnet mit einem #6 hinter dem Nick-Name.
Sollte jemand überwiesen haben und nach 2-3 Tagen noch kein Symbol haben, mich bitte anPN'en.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Peace - mein Hase!

Erst neun Stück ist wirklich dürftig... 

Zahlung für Junior II müsstest spätestens morgen haben - hätten wir die ersten zehn schon mal voll |wavey:


----------



## drolle68 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nachdem auch bei mir der Nullenarschkartenverteiler zugeschlagen hat#q#q#q#q  :q:q:q:q:q:q Hab ich es am Freitag nochmal probiert.  Allen nen guten Start in die neue Woche. #6#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Habe mir mal einige andere Beiträge von ihm, durchgelesen.....
> 
> der macht mir echt Angst |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:



*Micha, da kann man im Vorfeld leider keinen "Filter" setzen....... will hier aber keinen Unrecht tun, meistens entpuppt es sich hier als "falsches Rüberkommen" etc. *



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nun hier mal Peace, Brüder.
> 
> Es ist Vorweihnachtszeit und alle haben viel zu tun / zu organisieren, im Kreise Ihrer Familie.
> ( Ich, nebenbei erwähnt, auch )
> ...



Olaf, 
möchte mich hier nicht einmischen (hoffe ich hatte früh genug abgesagt??!!|rolleyes)
Generell sollten einige potenzielle Mitfahrer auch mal dran denken, dass man sich nicht nur auf die Liste setzen lässt, um da einen Platz freizuhalten. Wir hatten in fast jeder Orga, dass kurz vorm "Point of no return" reihenweise Absagen kamen..... von daher sollte man hier schon eine gewissen Zahlungsmoral zeigen.
Denn am Ende müssen die Kosten die Teilnehmer übernehmen, oder im schlimmsten Fall Du (Olaf)  ( wenn alle absagen, hast du einen Kutter für dich). #c
Weihnachten hin oder her, man weiss doch ob man sich sowas leisten kann....... oder ob einem solch eine Tour dieser Betrag wert wäre. Dann sollte man schon überweisen und fertig......
Sollte man mal wieder eine solche Tour andenken, wäre mein Vorschlag: ...... "um sich auf die Liste setzen zu lassen, sollte man eine Anzahlung leisten müssen",welche bei Absage und Einspringen eines Ersatzfahrers natürlich wieder ausgezahlt werden würde). ...soll keine Kritik sein lieber Olaf , machst einen guten Job hier. 
Aber du kümmerst dich hier um die Vollcharter, Daniel um Unterkünfte und einige meinen, sich hier "aus Jux" bis zu einem gewissen Punkt eintragen zu lassen.

So, jetzt hab ich hier mal das Anp...... übernommen , könnt jetzt meckern und was weiss ich. 

P.S. ......... 
- dieses angedachte Verkaufen der super Fänge, da sag ich lieber nix zu.
- diese "elendige Tackle-Frage"....hier sind viele Leute die Fragen gern beantworten, wenn sie nett und freundlich rüberkommen. Macht eigentlich jeder........ nur wenn dann Vorschläge etc. kommen, sollte man sowas auch evtl. annehmen und sich bedanken (egal ob einer 30 oder 70 Ruten hat oder nicht........ ) Ich glaube das hier soll kein "Wettkampf" werden, sondern eine lustige Ausfahrt ?! 

Habt Spass #6


----------



## Beppo (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich habe gerade mal in Gedanken durchgespielt, wie das wohl aus meiner Sicht ausgesehen hätte, wenn ich z.b. (sorry for my french) "grosse Fresse" gegenüber Dir Rolfn oder Olaf hier im AB gehabt hätte, und ich kleiner knubbeliger träfe dann im RL auf Euch..

Man weiss nie, wer hinter dem PC sitzt 

Also immer fein tolerant sein und Respekt haben.

Wann sollte denn die Deadline sein Hein ?

lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal in Gedanken durchgespielt, wie das wohl aus meiner Sicht ausgesehen hätte, wenn ich z.b. (sorry for my french) "grosse Fresse" gegenüber Dir Rolfn oder Olaf hier im AB gehabt hätte, und ich kleiner knubbeliger träfe dann im RL auf Euch..
> 
> Man weiss nie, wer hinter dem PC sitzt
> 
> ...



Wen meinst du mit "gegenüber dir" ?


----------



## Beppo (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Siehste lausi, Kommunikation im Internet, Foren etc.
Man selber weiss genau was man meint, , kann aber nicht vermeiden, dass das ein oder Andere falsch interpretiert wird.

Ich habe ein Komma vergessen und es sollte heissen

"gegenüber Dir Rolf," also Bezug auf Rolf.

träfe bei Dir lausi, aber auch zu, da Du ja auch ein Mann bist, und kein Männlein 

lg
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Dezember 2015)

Beppo schrieb:


> Siehste lausi, Kommunikation im Internet, Foren etc.
> Man selber weiss genau was man meint, , kann aber nicht vermeiden, dass das ein oder Andere falsch interpretiert wird.
> 
> Ich habe ein Komma vergessen und es sollte heissen
> ...


Moin Beppo, diese "etwas Schwereren" sind doch meistens die Ruhigen oder Ausgeglichenen...... Geht doch nur um die Art und Weise des Umgangs  .  " "Unanständig" können wir doch bestimmt alle ohne große Anstrengungen sein, aber nett und freundlich im Umgang?! ........ Wollen wir doch alle haben.
So, muss los, hab die ersten 65 Forellen im Räucherhäuschen


----------



## wowa777 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jungs, ich muss leider auch absagen! Hab heute eine erfreuliche Nachricht bekommen, undzwar das ich nach Nächstes Jahr nach Norwegen fahre!


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Beppo, diese "etwas Schwereren" sind doch meistens die Ruhigen oder Ausgeglichenen......


 
 Rolf, wenn Du jetzt noch ein 'Dicke sind gemütlich' hinterherschiebst...... |clown:


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@WOWA: Tu´ich auch und fahr trotzdem mit!|rolleyes


----------



## wowa777 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @WOWA: Tu´ich auch und fahr trotzdem mit!|rolleyes




Hast du auch nen eigenen Haushalt und Verdienst nur 550€ im Monat ?  *rolleyes*


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nicht ganz die Eckdaten..... aber ich kontere mit zwei teuren Teenagern und nem verfressenen Labrador :m


----------



## Arki2k (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Gewinnt ganz klar ;D 

Ich war dann heute auf Anraten meiner Frau!!! bei Vögler und bin mit ner hübschen Combo zum Angeln rausgekommen.

Habe jetzt ne Spro Salty Beast Jig Spin in 2,70 60-160g mit ner Legalis 3500 mit 200m 0,14 geflochtener.

Ich hoffe, sass ich da,it gut fahre und schaffe es bestimmt noch diese vorher z testen.
Vllt. Hat ja der eine oder amdere Erfahrungen damit. )


----------



## Beppo (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Zeuch 
Von welchem Hersteller ist die Schnur ?




Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nicht ganz die Eckdaten..... aber ich kontere mit zwei teuren Teenagern und nem verfressenen Labrador :m



Ach deswegen schicken se Dich nachts los zum Malochen :m

Meine wird 20 und verdient dazu..und ich hab nur ne Kattse  

grüsse
Beppo


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin Jan#h
willst doch nicht meine Rankhilfen haben wa ;-))



@ Olaf   noch eine  Anmeldung Kumpel Frank#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ach deswegen schicken se Dich nachts los zum Malochen :m



Is ja bloß noch diese Woche- und danach hab ich (als Kompensation Belegfrei) bis zum 04-01 Urlaub....:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

sauber Nobbi, rührt mal ordentlich die Werbetrommel #6..... so'n paar passen noch rauf auf den Dampfer 

OFF TOPIC !!!!!!
......die ersten 65 vergoldeten Fischchen haben das Räucherhaus verlassen . Gibt's eigentlich schon "Duft-Internet" ? |rolleyes.....hm, ok ...... dann könnt ihr nur gucken. . Könnt ihr euch vorstellen was das duften kann? #6

So, muss wieder los...... nächste "Rutsche " wartet


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Setz Dich mal mit ner handvoll für ein Stündchen ins Auto und fahr Richtung West.
Fürs Bier sorg´ich!!!#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Rolf riecht ja schon zum Anbeißen#hWie  Düfte unsere Partnerwahl beeinflussen|rolleyes:k




@ Olaf   noch eine  Anmeldung Kumpel Frank#h

         Überweisung ist raus!


----------



## Beppo (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wieviele davon passen denn in einen frankierten Rückumschlag ? So 3 ne ?

Dann muss ich mal los . Umschläge holen.

naja Rolf, andere backen Kekse in der Vorweihnachtszeit 

lg
Beppo


----------



## wowa777 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nicht ganz die Eckdaten..... aber ich kontere mit zwei teuren Teenagern und nem verfressenen Labrador :m




Hehe, aber das Jahr darauf werde ich höchstwarscheinlich antreten!


----------



## lausi97 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> sauber Nobbi, rührt mal ordentlich die Werbetrommel #6..... so'n paar passen noch rauf auf den Dampfer
> 
> OFF TOPIC !!!!!!
> ......die ersten 65 vergoldeten Fischchen haben das Räucherhaus verlassen . Gibt's eigentlich schon "Duft-Internet" ? |rolleyes.....hm, ok ...... dann könnt ihr nur gucken. . Könnt ihr euch vorstellen was das duften kann? #6
> ...



Isch kenne den geruch.......Lalalalalaaaaaaa. .ätschi...bätschi :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Hast du auch nen eigenen Haushalt und Verdienst nur 550€ im Monat ?  *rolleyes*



Ich glaube nicht, daß dieses hier der Trööt für 'Coming Out' bzgl. persönlicher Einkommens.- und/oder Familienverhältnisse ist.
Jedem hier war klar, was die Tour kostet ( knapp 46,- € ).
Da wohl jeder ungefähr wissen sollte, wo er wohnt, konnte man sich auch den Aufwand bis / von Eckernförde ~ ausrechnen. dorschjaeger75 hatte eine Hausnummer genannt, bzgl. einer möglichen Übernachtung.
Wir wollten hier eine gesellige Boardietour auf'm Dorschkutter organisieren und Leuten, die von weiter weg kommen und/oder noch nie gedorschelt haben, etwas Hilfestellung in der Logistik geben.
Jedem kann mal beruflich / gesundheitlich kurzfristig etwas nicht geplantes die Suppe versalzen; ohne Frage.
Darum geht es ja auch nicht.

Es war aber nicht unsere Absicht, dieses als Fernstudium zum Kindergarten-Cop im 2.ten Bildungsweg zu machen.

Hoffe, ich muß nicht deutlicher werden.


----------



## lausi97 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Setz Dich mal mit ner handvoll für ein Stündchen ins Auto und fahr Richtung West.
> Fürs Bier sorg´ich!!!#h



Fahr du nen Stück südlich, in Richtung des Honigbällchens, dann nen schlenker gen Osten und kommscht bei mir vorbei :m


----------



## lausi97 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß dieses hier der Trööt für 'Coming Out' bzgl. persönlicher Einkommens.- und/oder Familienverhältnisse ist.
> Jedem hier war klar, was die Tour kostet ( knapp 46,- € ).
> Da wohl jeder ungefähr wissen sollte, wo er wohnt, konnte man sich auch den Aufwand bis / von Eckernförde ~ ausrechnen. dorschjaeger75 hatte eine Hausnummer genannt, bzgl. einer möglichen Übernachtung.
> Wir wollten hier eine gesellige Boardietour auf'm Dorschkutter organisieren und Leuten, die von weiter weg kommen und/oder noch nie gedorschelt haben, etwas Hilfestellung in der Logistik geben.
> ...



Jawoll......so und nicht anders.


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Dezember 2015)

HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß dieses hier der Trööt für 'Coming Out' bzgl. persönlicher Einkommens.- und/oder Familienverhältnisse ist.
> Jedem hier war klar, was die Tour kostet ( knapp 46,- € ).
> Da wohl jeder ungefähr wissen sollte, wo er wohnt, konnte man sich auch den Aufwand bis / von Eckernförde ~ ausrechnen. dorschjaeger75 hatte eine Hausnummer genannt, bzgl. einer möglichen Übernachtung.
> Wir wollten hier eine gesellige Boardietour auf'm Dorschkutter organisieren und Leuten, die von weiter weg kommen und/oder noch nie gedorschelt haben, etwas Hilfestellung in der Logistik geben.
> ...



Das wollte ich hören......


----------



## drolle68 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nicht ganz die Eckdaten..... aber ich kontere mit zwei teuren Teenagern und nem verfressenen Labrador :m


Da liege ich ja, mit nur einer Tochter und ner fast 20 Jahre alten Katze ganz weit vorne in Sachen Freiheit. :vik::vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Dezember 2015)

lausi97 schrieb:


> Fahr du nen Stück südlich, in Richtung des Honigbällchens, dann nen schlenker gen Osten und kommscht bei mir vorbei :m



Jupp. Der Lausi riecht vom Beruf aus nach Fisch..... 

Und kann das daher auch viel besser


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv-wq-prqNk


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hoffe, ich muß nicht deutlicher werden.



Keine falsche Scheu- Olaf! 

Als derjenige welcher, der sich die Mühe - insbesondere finanzieller Natur - aufgebürdet hat,  darf man durchaus klar und deutlich sagen, dass dieses Hü und Hott sowie das zöglerliche anweisen der Teilnahmegebühr absolut Schei$$e für Dich ist. 

Du bist weder Reiseveranstalter, noch haste nen Dukatenesel inne Ecke stehen - Du bist halt derjenige,  der momentan das absolute Risiko trägt! 

Und dieses kann und soll man auch frei äußern dürfen wenn man den Eindruck bekommt, dass das einigen nicht bewusst zu sein scheint! 

In diesem Sinne - steinigt mich ruhig!

Ich merke grad - auf dem Tablet schreib ich irgendwie langsam.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Jupp. Der Lausi riecht vom Beruf aus nach Fisch.....
> 
> Und kann das daher auch viel besser



Die privaten sind aber meist experimentierfreudiger und sind für manch geschmackliche Überraschung gut!

Missversteh' das geschriebene bitte nich - Lausi |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die privaten sind aber meist experimentierfreudiger und sind für manch geschmackliche Überraschung gut!
> 
> Missversteh' das geschriebene bitte nich - Lausi |wavey:



Ne keine Sorge.........

und deswegen kommt an unsere Fische auch nur Salz, Buchenrauch und viel Liebe....sonst nix.


----------



## Arki2k (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich schon vergessen, von wem die Schnurr ist, aber bei Vögler verkaufen die einem eigentlich kein Scheiss und die 100m kosten 15€


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ne keine Sorge.........
> 
> und deswegen kommt an unsere Fische auch nur viel Liebe....sonst nix.



|supergri|supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

die letzten min noch zucker mit in die glut.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jepp |bigeyes|bigeyes:q

....und genau deswegen ein dezenter Wink an unseren Ferkelfahnder 

:vik:

Da war doch mal ein legendärer Thread mit dem Titel - Brassen stinken nach Sperma - oder so ähnlich


----------



## Beppo (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich schon vergessen, von wem die Schnurr ist, aber bei Vögler verkaufen die einem eigentlich kein Scheiss und die 100m kosten 15€



Nö, glaub ich auch nicht.Der Preis spricht ja eine deutliche Sprache.

jute Nacht
Beppo

@Hein..wird Zeit dass Du zum Angeln kommst, Du hast ja vor Entzug schon Nebengedanken


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ne keine Sorge.........
> 
> und deswegen kommt an unsere Fische auch nur Salz, Buchenrauch und viel Liebe....sonst nix.


 

Jupp, bei mir kommt da auch nicht mehr ran...... , nur mit der "Liebe" halte ich mich etwas zurück, bin ja verheiratet |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Is ja auch besser so... 

Dialog im Kopfkino :

Rolf- Du musst unbedingt mit dem Räuchern aufhören!  Die Nachbarn reden schon... :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> @Hein..wird Zeit dass Du zum Angeln kommst, Du hast ja vor Entzug schon Nebengedanken


 
 Beppo, viel schlimmer.... #t

 Ich war angeln, aber Skizzza hat mir alles weggefangen :c


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Jepp |bigeyes|bigeyes:q
> 
> ....und genau deswegen ein dezenter Wink an unseren Ferkelfahnder
> 
> :vik:



Der ist mit sich selbst, Matjestatar ohne Sellerie, schlonzigem Kartoffelsalat und Schbädslefreiem Essen schon ausgelastet |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Is ja auch besser so...
> 
> Dialog im Kopfkino :
> 
> Rolf- Du musst unbedingt mit dem Räuchern aufhören!  Die Nachbarn reden schon... :vik:



:q:q:q....der ist jut


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Dezember 2015)

HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, wenn Du jetzt noch ein 'Dicke sind gemütlich' hinterherschiebst...... |clown:



Olaf, wir sind doch nicht "dick"....... einfach nur stämmig gebaut. Du weißt doch, erst wenn dein Wagen auf gerader Strecke nach links zieht, hast du Übergewicht. Und evtl.wachsen wir noch ein bisschen ......... (bei ner Grösse von 2.35m hätte ich aber auch Idealgewicht )


----------



## Beppo (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Beppo, viel schlimmer.... #t
> 
> Ich war angeln, aber Skizzza hat mir alles weggefangen :c



Jawoll, so isser mein Schwiegersohn "in spe"  

Evtl. bringt er mir ja das "wegfangen" noch bei 

@Dorschbremse, wieso soll denn der Rolf damit aufhören, bekommt man vom Räuchern ein Räucherbein ? #c 

@Rolf..Gut dass Du das erwähnst, ich hatte es schon auf die Winterreifen geschoben (das nach links ziehen) 

Achso , und das Wachsen habe ich gleich nach der Grundschule eingestellt .... (was so ein Vokal ausmacht *hüstel)

igitt

grüssle
Beppo


----------



## bernie (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nicht ganz die Eckdaten..... aber ich kontere mit zwei teuren Teenagern und nem verfressenen Labrador :m



naja, besser SO als andersrum


----------



## bernie (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Beppo, viel schlimmer.... #t
> 
> Ich war angeln, aber Skizzza hat mir alles weggefangen :c



warste wieder midd`m Tannenbaum unterwegs?????


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> warste wieder midd`m Tannenbaum unterwegs?????



Ist doch bald Weihnachten |rotwerden


Nöh, GuFi solo.
Deswegen ja die schlechte Ausbeute :m
Kennst mich doch 

Und da der Kptn. keine Motivationsansagen bzgl. Echoanzeige gemacht hat, konnte da ja nichts bei rumkommen #d


----------



## Beppo (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Bernie .. wieviel kostet denn so ein teurer Labrador ?

Soviel wie der UFF ?

Oder war das eher ein "billiger" Hund 

und näxtes Mal, wenn der Olaf Dich braucht, dann rennste da gefälligst hin, sonst gibts 10 Euro Strafe , ODER ein Jahr Angelverbot..zack 

cheers
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> @Bernie .. wieviel kostet denn so ein teurer Labrador ?
> 
> Soviel wie der UFF ?
> 
> ...



oder nen Echolotkurs beim Schlageter.........:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> oder nen Echolotkurs beim Schlageter.........:q


 
 Ich sag nur...... 'Huch, da kommt 'ne Welle auf uns zu' :m


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, gerade mal in den Orga Thread geluschert und MIT ERSCHRECKEN festgestellt, dass wir ja sogar noch einen FESTEN PLATZ  zu vergeben haben. ... Also Leute/ Stille Mitlesen. . Wie schaut es aus mit Euch?? Jemand Lust mit einem bunten und "verrückten" Haufen Boardies einen schönen Tag auf einem Kutter auf der Ostsee zu verbringen?
Checkt das Datum (30.4.16) und gebt bei Interesse kurz Bescheid!
JEDER ist herzlich willkommen! !
P.S. Wäre sicherlich auch ein hervorragendes "Last Minute " Weihnachtsgeschenk, was man (n) sich schenken lassen kann.


----------



## lausi97 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich sag nur...... 'Huch, da kommt 'ne Welle auf uns zu' :m



Das waren richtige Monster......doppelschwör |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Dezember 2015)

dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> So, gerade mal in den Orga Thread geluschert und MIT ERSCHRECKEN festgestellt, dass wir ja sogar noch einen FESTEN PLATZ  zu vergeben haben. ... Also Leute/ Stille Mitlesen. . Wie schaut es aus mit Euch?? Jemand Lust mit einem bunten und "verrückten" Haufen Boardies einen schönen Tag auf einem Kutter auf der Ostsee zu verbringen?
> Checkt das Datum (30.4.16) und gebt bei Interesse kurz Bescheid!
> JEDER ist herzlich willkommen! !
> P.S. Wäre sicherlich auch ein hervorragendes "Last Minute " Weihnachtsgeschenk, was man (n) sich schenken lassen kann.



Moin, einen festen Platz?? Wowa hat doch auch abgesagt und steht noch in der Liste? Kann ich auch falsch verstanden haben.......


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Dezember 2015)

lausi97 schrieb:


> Das waren richtige Monster......doppelschwör |supergri



Da sag ich jetzt mal nix zu, sonst legt Andor wieder los  Ach ja, heute ist die gewonnene Jacke von Matze gekommen. Bild kommt dann, wenn ich die knapp 130 Räucherforellen verpackt habe


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ach ja, heute ist die gewonnene Jacke von Matze gekommen. Bild kommt dann, wenn ich die knapp 130 Räucherforellen verpackt habe


 
 Die passen alle in die Jacke |kopfkrat
 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Die passen alle in die Jacke |kopfkrat
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


^

..... wo ist dieser verd..... te Schmeili mit dem Mittelfinger ???? |gr:

Nein mein lieber Olaf, diese Jacke werde ich in Ehren halten #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, einen festen Platz?? Wowa hat doch auch abgesagt und steht noch in der Liste? Kann ich auch falsch verstanden haben.......



Man merkt aber auch den Techniker in Dir 

Sorry, daß ich nicht 86.400 sec. tgl. 24/7 vor'm AB sitze um minütl.. die Zu und Absagen einzupflegen. |rotwerden|rotwerden

 Werd's korrigieren und stelle mich dann zum Schämen in die Ecke. #t


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Man merkt aber auch den Techniker in Dir
> 
> Sorry, daß ich nicht 86.400 sec. tgl. 24/7 vor'm AB sitze um minütl.. die Zu und Absagen einzupflegen. |rotwerden|rotwerden
> 
> Werd's korrigieren und stelle mich dann zum Schämen in die Ecke. #t


 

sehr löblich mein Lieber ..... war mir nur so aufgefallen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ^
> 
> ..... wo ist dieser verd..... te Schmeili mit dem Mittelfinger ???? |gr:


 
 T'schuldigung, war doch nur neugierig, ob die Forellen so klein oder die Jacke so......

 Ach, ist ja auch egal |rolleyes


----------



## Beppo (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> T'schuldigung, war doch nur neugierig, ob die Forellen so klein oder die Jacke so......
> 
> Ach, ist ja auch egal |rolleyes



Ich sach mal so..
Über Forellen reden macht nicht satt.
**********************************
ganz dolle OT..

wg. des soo vermissten Stinkefinger Emoticons habe ich mal ein wenig recherchiert, und was finde ich ? Schwachsinn wie es ihn immer häufiger gibt.



Stinkefinger für Whatsapp, politisch korrekt in verschiedenen Hautfarben..ich kann gar nicht soviel brechen wie ich Fisch essen wollte .. 
Probleme haben die Leute.

Da frage ich mich nur warum unser hiesiges Victory Smiley :vik: z.B. Grün ist..ich will sofort eines das ein Weißer ist..und ein gelbes für meinen Kumpel vom Bringedienst..

Also ich schalte lieber wieder ab 

Gut dass ich Euch bodenständige Kerls kennenlernen durfte, und noch weitere folgen, das macht mir doch noch Mut.

cheers
Beppo


----------



## bernie (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Das waren richtige Monster......doppelschwör |supergri



Ich lieeeebe Monsterwellen 

Das gibt immer einen sauberen Nacken 
(bis runter zum Pöter) :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin *Reppentowner#h

*
writer!

https://www.facebook.com/dielueneangler/

Hein Olaf der muss mit und sein Nachbar.

Er hat ja schon den schlimmsten Boardie gesehen am HHK
 viermal doppelschwör:vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Er hat ja schon *den schlimmsten Boardie* gesehen


 
 #d#d#d


 Schlimmer geht immer. :vik:


----------



## drolle68 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> #d#d#d
> 
> 
> Schlimmer geht immer. :vik:


Jupp. :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

OK 
ich geh noch bischen:m
                                     Klinken putzen#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jau - mach mal. Den besten der Besten werden wir ja nun nicht live und in Farbe erleben dürfen.


Der hätt uns allen noch das Angeln beigebracht.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> So, gerade mal in den Orga Thread geluschert und MIT ERSCHRECKEN festgestellt, dass wir ja sogar noch einen FESTEN PLATZ  zu vergeben haben. ... Also Leute/ Stille Mitlesen. . Wie schaut es aus mit Euch?? Jemand Lust mit einem bunten und "verrückten" Haufen Boardies einen schönen Tag auf einem Kutter auf der Ostsee zu verbringen?
> Checkt das Datum (30.4.16) und gebt bei Interesse kurz Bescheid!
> JEDER ist herzlich willkommen! !
> P.S. Wäre sicherlich auch ein hervorragendes "Last Minute " Weihnachtsgeschenk, was man (n) sich schenken lassen kann.


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst :g
Werde ich jetzt auf jeder neuen Seite so machen #h :vik:

P.S. aktuell haben wir sogar noch DREI feste Plätze zu vergeben #6


----------



## tac-team (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hier ist eine sehr Interessante und bedückende Dokumentation zum Thema Dorsche in der Ostsee.
Die sollte sich jeder mal anschauen.
Mich hat der Bericht über die Art und Weise, wie wir mit den Dorschbeständen umgehen wirklich erschüttert!!! 

Teil 1 beginnt bei Minute 3:00


Teil1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqWCr1ReaFs


----------



## lausi97 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



tac-team schrieb:


> Hier ist eine sehr Interessante und bedückende Dokumentation zum Thema Dorsche in der Ostsee.
> Die sollte sich jeder mal anschauen.
> Mich hat der Bericht über die Art und Weise, wie wir mit den Dorschbeständen umgehen wirklich erschüttert!!!
> 
> ...



Frage, was möchtest du uns damit sagen? Soll die Tour jetzt deswegen nicht stattfinden? 
Der wichtigste Satz ist für mich, dass niemand weiß wieviel es noch gibt.


----------



## Beppo (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@tac-team
Wenn Du geschrieben hättest, .. wie die industriellen Fischer mit dem Bestand umgehen..und nicht "wir" mehr oder weniger waidgerecht handelnden Angler (manche nennen sich auch Sportfischer was genauso dämlich ist wie einen Jäger Sportschütze zu nennen)
Das "wir" ist hier vollkommen unangebracht.

Ich bin mir sicher, das meintest Du auch so.

Wenn ich die Dorsche in den Netzen sehe, wie sie mit der Schaufel weitergeschoben werden, dreht sich mir auch der Magen um.
Selektives Fischen ist so ja wohl nicht möglich.

Aussage kann nur sein, die Schutzzonen stärker zu begrenzen wo industriell und gewerblich gefangen werden darf.
Die Verhandlungen darüber sind jedoch wie im Bericht gezeigt eher Makulatur, weil die zuständigen eh nur labern und nichts richtiges tun...wie Politiker halt sind, siehe Klimagipfel.

Angler sollten von solchen Regelungen ausgenommen sein, weil das traditionelle Angeln den Bestand eher schützt als ihm zu schaden.

Sind wir uns einig ?

EDIT: nun am Ende des Videos angekommen, ist mir klar, wies läuft..Die 500 Euro Strafe steckt sich der EU Fritze in die Tasche, genauso wie der lustige Pole weiterhin munter fischt..ekelhaft

lg
Beppo


----------



## Beppo (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Ich lieeeebe Monsterwellen
> 
> Das gibt immer einen sauberen Nacken
> (bis runter zum Pöter) :m



..dann brauchste dies Jahr ja gar nicht mehr Duschen..

1xOstern,1x Mommark, dann fällt die Weihnachts Shower aus 

lg
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Lausi, Beppo lässt euch da auf keine Diskussion ein, entweder möchte da jemand  Aufmerksamkeit oder diesen "Trööt" in's falsche Licht stellen?? Evtl. Neid??
Einfach ignorieren.....


----------



## lausi97 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi, Beppo lässt euch da auf keine Diskussion ein, entweder möchte da jemand  Aufmerksamkeit oder diesen "Trööt" in's falsche Licht stellen?? Evtl. Neid??
> Einfach ignorieren.....



Keine Sorge, kenne ja mein Metje ,und was ich von solchen Dokus halte, schreibe ich lieber nicht sonst gibt das Punkte |supergri.
Mann muss einfach mal aufhören Fische als " heilige Kühe " zu sehen.......


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Zur Info : Ich musste im Orga-Trööt das Symbol #6 durch ein - bez. - ersetzen, bei allen, wo ich den Törnbeitrag schon erhalten habe.

Simpler Hintergrund : Ich wusste nicht, daß pro Beitrag wohl max. 20 'Smileys' erlaubt sind. Insofern konnte ich keine weiteren '#6' mehr setzen ....... |uhoh:

 Nur, daß sich keiner im ersten Moment wundert, daß die #6 verschwunden sind !!!

 |wavey:


----------



## SFVNOR (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> @tac-team
> Wenn Du geschrieben hättest, .. wie die industriellen Fischer mit dem Bestand umgehen..und nicht "wir" mehr oder weniger waidgerecht handelnden Angler (manche nennen sich auch Sportfischer was genauso dämlich ist wie einen Jäger Sportschütze zu nennen)
> Das "wir" ist hier vollkommen unangebracht.
> 
> ...



Moin Beppo,

 Ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht mit deinen Aussagen und es sollte niemanden davon abhalten eine gemeinsame Angelreise zu buchen. 
 Dennoch, so einige Angler sollten sich schon mal fragen ob ich einen Dorsch von 38-45 abschlagen muss #q
 und dann noch Fischkiste zur Schau stelle. Da kräuseln sich bei mir die Nackenhaare.

 Viel Spaß und Petri heil für eure Tour,

 Stefan


----------



## Beppo (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jau, Danke.

Sowas hält uns eh nicht ab, wir wissen ja, dass wir "die Guten" sind 

Aber selbst 10 "schwarze Schafe" sind nicht so schlimm wie z.B. 2 Schleppnetze.

Ja, Maß halten ist angesagt sowohl in der Länge als auch bei der Menge ..oh das reimt sich und was sich reimt ist gut .. (Pumuckl)

So, und nun mache ich´s wie meine "Rutenkumpel" mir empfehlen und wir unterhalten uns nur noch über sinnvolle Dinge . Also OT und "dumm´ tüch"
("Rutenkumpel" neuer Begriff für Angelfreunde..siehe "ich habe 30 Ruten Kumpel  ) 

schomma Merry Dingsda
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Jau, Danke.
> 
> Sowas hält uns eh nicht ab, wir wissen ja, dass wir "die Guten" sind
> 
> ...




RUTENKUMPEL...........ohhhh ohhhh |uhoh:|uhoh::q


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Rutenkumpel- Soso!!! 

Wegen dem Doku- Fritzen wollt ich eigentlich erst schreiben 

DON'T FEED THE TROLL 

Angesichts solcher Wortschöpfungen wie "Rutenkumpel" schreib ich wohl besser 

DON'T FEED THE FERKELFAHNDER |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Angesichts solcher Wortschöpfungen wie "Rutenkumpel" schreib ich wohl besser
> 
> DON'T FEED THE FERKELFAHNDER |wavey:


 
 Alleine um Beppo mal live und in Farbe zu erleben, ist es schon wert, diesen Törn mitzumachen. #6


----------



## bernie (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ächt????
Erzähl mal........ 
Was is`n an dem kleinen, halben Gelben so besonders ????


----------



## bernie (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> RUTENKUMPEL...........ohhhh ohhhh |uhoh:|uhoh::q



Ich denke mal, da hatter wieder eine kleine Wortschöpfung geschöpft:

Ey Alter.... ich hab dreisich Ruden Kumpel!!!! (Angebergeschwätz)

und Beppo versteht:
Ey Alter ich habe 30 Rutenkumpel!

Kapisch?


----------



## bernie (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...ich hab übrigens 32  LOL *GG* und all das Zeug


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Erzähl mal........



#d#d#d

Ferkelfahnder is watching us :q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ende jetzt,  bitte!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> So, gerade mal in den Orga Thread geluschert und MIT ERSCHRECKEN festgestellt, dass wir ja sogar noch einen FESTEN PLATZ  zu vergeben haben. ... Also Leute/ Stille Mitlesen. . Wie schaut es aus mit Euch?? Jemand Lust mit einem bunten und "verrückten" Haufen Boardies einen schönen Tag auf einem Kutter auf der Ostsee zu verbringen?
> Checkt das Datum (30.4.16) und gebt bei Interesse kurz Bescheid!
> JEDER ist herzlich willkommen! !
> P.S. Wäre sicherlich auch ein hervorragendes "Last Minute " Weihnachtsgeschenk, was man (n) sich schenken lassen kann.


.... SCHUBS.....
noch haben wir Platzkapazitäten


----------



## Beppo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich spreche da mal ganz allein für mich.

Wenn es an 3 oder 5 Teilnehmern fehlt, kann man ja nochmal ne kleine Umlage machen. Mehr Platz an Bord für den Betrag X (unter 10 Eur, schnell überschlagen ) mehr .

Wie seht ihr das ?

 cheers 
Beppo

@Dorschbremse.. danke für die Notbremse und die damit verbundenen Löschungen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Notbremse   dat war doch nur Zuckerei!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQKEGfT7_c


oder wat?;-))


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Da ist auch ein gewisses Quantum an Eigeninteresse dabei - 

Man will sich ja an Bord noch gegenseitig in die Augen blicken können- oder? 

Aaaber eines sei erwähnt - weder Honeyball noch ich sind in diesem Unterforum zuständige Moderatoren... 

Wenn es hier hoch her geht (und gestern war es definitiv schon zu hoch) und einer unserer Kollegen muss (punktepflichtig) eingreifen,  dann beklagt euch bitte nicht.

Gestern habe ich bloß beim zuständigen Kollegen bittebitte gemacht,  die Beiträge x- y kommentarlos zu löschen. Hat er anstandslos getan, obwohl vom Grundsatz her bereits Verwarnungen fällig waren.#6

Nu habt ihr mal nen kleinen Einblick in Modarbeit bekommen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen Männers! 
Zur "Eskalation" gestern sag ich ma nix, bzw kann ich nix sagen, da ich es nicht komplett mitbekommen habe bevor es gelöscht wurde. Aber ist ja jetzt auch wurscht! !....
Also weiter im Text....

@Beppilein..
Na klar KÖNNTE man eventuell fehlende Teilnehmer monetär auf die anderen umlegen. 
Von mir aus können wir das auch mit 20 Leuten durchzuführen. 
Aber darum geht es ja gar nicht. Vielmehr ist es doch so ,dass wir ALLEN Anglerboard Membern, egal ob "Vollblutprofi" oder "blutigen Anfänger" im Kutterangeln , eine Plattform bzw. die Möglichkeit bieten wollen einmal einen (hoffentlich) schönen Tag auf  der Ostsee unter "Boardie Kollegen " zu verbringen.
Meine Hinweise bezüglich der noch freien Plätze sollen kein "Betteln" sein , sondern lediglich eventuell "stille Threadverfolger" oder "Spontanmalreinleser" einen Hinweis zu geben ,dass noch Plätze frei sind, damit diese eventuell mal drüber nachdenken, ob Sie nicht vielleicht doch interessiert an einer Teilnahme sind. Denn der kleinste Teil der Leute wird auch oben im Orga Thread rein schauen. 
ICH mache mir um die aktuell noch fehlenden Plätze überhaupt keine Sorgen, da ich noch genug "Auffüller" in der Hinterhand hätte. Allerdings wären das dann "Nichtboardies". Uns genau das möchte ich zumindest zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt vermeiden, da dann der Charakter der BOARDIE Kutter Tour in meinen Augen verloren geht.


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Daniel, danke !
Warst schneller als ich ( wie beim Dorsche fangen #t ).

Um noch einmal die Grundthematik zu erläutern :

Wir möchten eine gesellige Dorschkuttertour mit Angelkollegen hier aus dem Board machen.
Es sind in der Vollcharter 35 Plätze einkalkuliert.
Aktuell ( Stand jetzt ) haben wir 32 feste Zusagen.
Es waren mal weit über 40, aber eine gewisse Fluktuation ist wegen privater, beruflicher, gesundheitlicher Gründe für ein solch in der Ferne liegenden Zeitpunkt ( 30.04.16 ) halt nicht immer zu vermeiden.
Alle gemeldeten Teilnehmer haben von mir ( per PN ) die benötigten Infos.
Aktuell haben schon 18 Teilnehmer ihren Obolus überwiesen.
Bitte an die restlichen Teilnehmer : trotz X-Mas etc.pp. Stress, noch wie in der PN terminlich notiert, Euren Törnbeitrag überweisen. DANKE #6

Wenn dann alles fixiert ist, wird dorschjaeger75 mit der Planung der A+ / B / C Kollegen hier übernehmen.

Noch ein allgemeines Wort für diesen Thread auch von mir :

Es ist ein Planungströöt, wo auch mal ein paar derbe Worte fallen dürfen. 
Ein Dorschkutter ist ja nun mal nicht die VIP Lounge des Wiener-Opernballs.
Und auch, wenn sich einige Teilnehmer hier schon vorab kennen und evtl. verstehen, wie der ein oder andere Kommentar gemeint sein könnte...... bitte im Hinterkopf behalten, daß evtl. 'Erstfahrer' 1 oder 2 Sachen nicht oder mißverstehen könnten.
Und an die 1-2 Kollegen, deren Kommentare hier gestern 'mit'gelöscht wurden : 
Macht bitte einen eigenen Thread auf und dann können sich alle Interessierten - bei Bedarf - DORT an Eurer Diskussion beteiligen.

In diesem Sinne !

Wünsche allen hier eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit, Merry X-Mas und ein gesundes, neues Jahr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

HeinBlöd.:mHumphrey Bogart

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LotPbssDk0A


----------



## lausi97 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Daniel, danke !
> Warst schneller als ich ( wie beim Dorsche fangen #t ).
> 
> Um noch einmal die Grundthematik zu erläutern :
> ...



Warum biste denn so...............:q:q?


----------



## Beppo (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moinsen Männers!
> Zur "Eskalation" gestern sag ich ma nix, bzw kann ich nix sagen, da ich es nicht komplett mitbekommen habe bevor es gelöscht wurde. Aber ist ja jetzt auch wurscht! !....
> Also weiter im Text....
> 
> ...



Komplett d´accord
Ich meinte es nur als letzte Option, und damit Olaf weiß, dass wir ihn nicht im Regen stehen lassen, wenns um ein paar fehlende Dollar geht 

So´n paar "Offlline" Fuzzies habe ich auch noch im Hinterkopf...also mach ich mir gar keine Gedanken, und freue mich auf Euch alle im April.

love and peace
Beppo

...und "Beppilein" finde ich so nett, das ist ja fast schöner als "Knubbeliger"

in diesem Sinne
:l


----------



## offense80 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Beitrag gelöscht bekommen ist besser wie Punkte kassieren |rotwerden  dabei war meiner nicht ansatzweise punkteverdächtig :q eher eine verbale Bombe der hochklassigen Schreibkunst :vik:

und nu mal im ernst......ich freu mich auch euch alle wiederzusehen und die "Neuen" kennen zulernen. Wird bestimmt wieder ne geile Fahrt ( fällt geil schon unter pornografische Verbalerotik) dann ändere ich es in : Ich denke es wird wieder eine supidupitrullala Fahrt mit viel Spaß und noch mehr Meeresgetier....und hochrangigen Moderatoren und Ferkeljägern und boa leck mich, jetzt hab ich vergessen was ich schreiben wollte....


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sauber die Riffe der Verbalakrobatik umschifft... unsere Richtlinien bezügl. pornogr. Schriften waren durch das wörtchen "Geil" noch lange nicht tangiert.|uhoh:

Aber DAS 





> boa leck mich


 hätte in anderem Zusammenhang durchaus...... und konstruiert...... unter enstirnigen Gesichtspunkten......:m


Apropos- erklär doch mal einer bitte den Unterschied zwischen "engstirnig" und "breitbeinig"|sagnix


----------



## Beppo (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das wär doch noch einen Ausbildungsgang wert.
"Pornographischer Verbalerotiker". auf Lehramt 

Wo ich doch schon ein pornografisches Gedächtnis habe, 
Oder wie das heißt.

Meine Frau letztens beim Frühstück aus der Morgengazette..
"hier steht die suchen einen Triebtäter".."das wär doch was für Dich ... "

Bart ? egal 



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Apropos- erklär doch mal einer bitte den Unterschied zwischen "engstirnig" und "breitbeinig"|sagnix



nee nee, darauf lass ich mich auch nicht ein 
aber neugierig hast Du mich gemacht.

schönes WE
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> erklär doch mal einer bitte den Unterschied zwischen "engstirnig" und "breitbeinig"


 
 Wat meinste denne mit Unterschied |kopfkrat#c

 Ich verkörpere beides in (m)einer Person


----------



## lausi97 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Das wär doch noch einen Ausbildungsgang wert.
> "Pornographischer Verbalerotiker". auf Lehramt
> 
> Wo ich doch schon ein pornografisches Gedächtnis habe,
> ...



:q:q:q Beppo, Beppo, Beppo wie sollen die neuen denn angeln auf dem Kutter, die können doch jetzt schon nicht mehr :q und in "natura " biste ja dreimal so gut, gelle "Beppileinchen":q


----------



## Beppo (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

 Danke mein Lausi..Applaus ist doch des alternden Komikers Brot.

:l

Edit: ich gugge gerade, morgens um halb fünf ? noch wach oder schon wieder ?
Ich war bis ca 3.30 Uhr wach..TV durchgezappt um den Kalauerspeicher zu füllen 
und heute ist Töchterchens 20ter Geb.

Ich habe ihr so ne Sounddose geschenkt wie Andor mit hatte..kam sehr gut an (aber die ohne Beleuchtung   )

Beppileinchen (Qualle 1) over and out


----------



## SveMa (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So Freunde,

hier mal wieder was zum Thema :q

Was für Gewichte sollte ich einplanen ?? Und was für Montagen werden in der Regel gefischt ?

Schöne Grüße vom Rande der Lüneburger Heide
Thomas

:vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> So Freunde,
> 
> hier mal wieder was zum Thema :q
> 
> ...



Moin Moin Thomas

von 60 bis 120gramm ist alles drin.Wir müssen auf das Wetter gucken|wavey:
Grüße auch noch an Nachbar Jan:mhätte er auch noch Lust mitzukommen?

Allen hier noch einen schönen 4ten Advent und wenn das 5te Lichtlein brennnt, habt ihr Weihnachten verpennt;-))


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Danke mein Lausi..Applaus ist doch des alternden Komikers Brot.
> 
> :l
> 
> ...



Dann gratulier mal unbekannterweise, von einem echtem Beppofan 

Und wenn Du Dir selber zu Weihnachten was gutes tun möchtest, hör mal den Bose Sound Touch an. Wird Dich vom Hocker hauen. Hat zwar keinen Akku, läßt sich aber von der Größe her, prima mit rum schleppen.


----------



## SveMa (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Grüße auch noch an Nachbar Jan:mhätte er auch noch Lust mitzukommen?



Ich glaube nicht Nobbi, der hat schon Probleme mit seiner Seetauglichkeit auf der glatten Dove Elbe ... |supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dann schicken wir ihn auf die Lee-Seite
Zu deinen Montagenanfragen da kommt noch was#h


----------



## SveMa (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Alles klar, danke Nobbi !


----------



## Beppo (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dann gratulier mal unbekannterweise, von einem echtem Beppofan
> 
> Und wenn Du Dir selber zu Weihnachten was gutes tun möchtest, hör mal den Bose Sound Touch an. Wird Dich vom Hocker hauen. Hat zwar keinen Akku, läßt sich aber von der Größe her, prima mit rum schleppen.



Moin Kumpel..Danke für die Glückwünsche im Auftrag meiner Prinzessin.

Der  JBL2Flip klingt für so einen kleinen BT Speaker echt voluminös.
Ich selber bin soundmässig "vintage" ausgestattet.
Pioneer A-656 reference Amp von 1987, Pioneer Prologue8 Speaker und Thorens TD-240-2 Plattenspieler (ja Vinyl  )
Die Anlage kann man jedoch schwer mitschleppen 

BOSE ist natürlich auch seit den 80er Jahren eine Hausnummer.
Ich sage nur 901 .. wenn man davon mal ein Paar günstig bekommen könnte..möglichst schon mit neuen Sicken..

Ich fand Dich nicht auf der Liste, oder kommste im April mit ?

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Beppilein, auch von mir als Prinzessinnen-Papa noch späte Glückwunsche an Dein Töchterchen. |wavey:

 Hat Sie Dir die 'Verhandlungen' in Mommark eigentlich schon verziehen.... |kopfkrat


----------



## Beppo (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Reppentowner..
sorry, dass ich Dich mit meinem OT Gelabere übergangen habe.

Pilker, wie Nobbi schon sagte..gerne mal nur als Gewicht, ohne Drilling, und Gummi (Twister) am Seitenarm. Horst Hennings Standard-Montage.

Oder..Jiggen. Kopfgewicht nach Driftlage..Rot/Orange oder Gelb/Blaue Gummifische.

Ach es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten, die sich dann doch wieder als nicht fängig herausstellen.

Aber wer bin ich, dass ich hier Ratschläge geben könnte..ich bin doch nur zur Belustigung an Bord 

@Hein..Dankeeee...wg Mommark..was musste ich noch machen /zahlen damit Sie es nieee erfährt ?

love and peace
Beppo


----------



## SveMa (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Beppo:

Ich bilde mir aus den Antworten dann die Quersumme :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> @Beppo:
> 
> Ich bilde mir aus den Antworten dann die Quersumme :m



Thomas,

ich würde mal sagen, daß die Mehrheit im Moment mit GuFis der Länge 8cm - 12cm unterwegs ist.
Jigköpfe von 30 - 80 gr. ( je nach Tiefe / Drift )
Hakengröße 3/0 - 4/0 - 5/0 ( je nach GuFi-Länge )

oder Solo-Pilk in ähnlicher Gewichtsklasse ( evtl.mit kleinem Okti-Kopf-Einhänger. )

Wir werden aber logischerweise die letzten 10 Tage vor der Fahrt, detaillierter in die Windvorhersagen schauen.
Bei 'Ententeich' kann auch ein z.B. Snaps an einigen Tagen mal Wunder wirken. #c


----------



## SveMa (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Da sag ich schonmal danke für soviel Ausführlichkeit !


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> ich würde mal sagen, daß die Mehrheit im Moment mit GuFis der Länge 8cm - 12cm unterwegs ist.
> Jigköpfe von 30 - 80 gr. ( je nach Tiefe / Drift )
> ...


 
 ....#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ja-den Bereich hatte ich ebenso angedacht... 

Der Angeldealer meines Vertrauens hat leider keine Jigköpfe mit dem passenden Gewicht/ Hakengrösse Verhältnis. 

Würde sich eventuell jemand dafür hergeben,  mir Köppe mit 40, 50, 60, 70gr.. - Ohne den dicken Bleiknubbel auf dem Hakenschenkel zu besorgen |wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sind zu der Zeit eigentlich noch Heringsschwärme die Hauptbeute der gefleckten Ostseeräuber?
Sollte man sich von Pilkerform und -farbe darauf einstellen?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen Männers! !
Allgemein ist ja schon alles zu den Ködern gesagt worden! Dem schließe ich mich von  den Gewichten so an. Als Köderfarben geb ich  nochmal den Tipp raus, GuFi in 3" oder 4" Farbe: Orange/Schwarz/Glitter und Motoroil/Glitter MUSS man dabei haben!! Dazu vielleicht noch was silber/blaues oder silber/grünes (Heringszeit!!.. zwinker Honeyball )... Pilker halt die üblichen Verdächtigen.. Orange/Silber, Rot/Grün oder Rot/Schwarz und Silber/Blau...

@ Dorschbremse 
Wenn Du GUT und Günstig kaufen möchtest , dann schau mal bei www.tackle-dealer.de nach den VMC Köpfen!  Vom Preis her sind die Unschlagbar! ! Allerdings haben die ne Beiname, aber die kann man ja auch wegkneifen.Mach ich auch immer.
Wenn Du aber direkt welche ohne Nase möchtest, Google mal nach " Spro/Gamakatsu HD Jig "... die tun zwar einmal richtig im Portemonnaie weh , sind dafür aber auch echt Weltklasse! !!.. sowohl in der Schärfe, als auch in der Haltbarkeit! !
Von den Kopfgewichten her empfehle ich folgende Staffelung  40/60/80... das langt!!
So zimperlich ist der Dorsch da nicht, als das man ne 10gr. Staffelung benötigt! !...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Hier mal ne Produktübersicht für die Spro Köpfe
Die Gamakatsu Haken Größen sind nicht mit den VMC zu vergleichen! !
Die 4/0 er sind PERFEKT(6/0 gehen auch noch) für 3" Köder und die 6/0 und 8/0 für 4" Köder.
Bei den VMC Haken empfiehlt sich 3/0 für 3" und 5/0 für 4".


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die HD -Jigs sehen okay aus - die werdens dann auch sein. 

Körpergröße geht bei mir runter bis 7cm - da wäre 4/0 aber schon zu groß,  oder?


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Körpergröße geht bei mir runter bis 7cm



Wo genau, meinst Du bitte????? :vik:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die HD -Jigs sehen okay aus - die werdens dann auch sein.
> 
> Körpergröße geht bei mir runter bis 7cm - da wäre 4/0 aber schon zu groß,  oder?


Ne das passt bei 7cm mit den 4/0 er! !.... bei 3" Kopyto ist noch ein wenig Platz und die sind 8cm...
P.S. die Preise für die HD Köpfe sind echt sportlich, aber jeden Cent wert!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Vom Preis her noch im Rahmen,  weil man bei entsprechender Qualität nicht gleich wegwirft,  sondern säubert und wiederverwendet


----------



## lausi97 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Körpergröße geht bei mir runter bis 7cm



Ui , Steilvorlage..........

wenn es kalt oder warm ist........:q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wo genau, meinst Du bitte????? :vik:



Die Klabusterbeeren, was sonst??? :m


Würg!!!


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dat is'n Hannoveraner, dat erkennste am Gehänge :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dat is'n Hannoveraner, dat erkennste am Gehänge :m



Auf'm Dorschkutter wird einer mit viel Gehänge an der Rute eher Tannenbaumangler, denn Hannoveraner, genannt |rotwerden


----------



## bernie (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Auf'm Dorschkutter wird einer mit viel Gehänge an der Rute eher *Tannenbaumangler*, denn Hannoveraner, genannt |rotwerden



Ach Hein..... wer wüsste das besser als DUHU


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Anbei für die Interessierten, ne Alternative für die Spro HD Köpfe....
Balzer Shirasu Köpfe auf Mustad Haken! !


@bernie 
Ne ne ne! !... der Hein ist Lernfähig ☺.. hat Skizza und mich zwar ne Menge Schweiß und Nerven gekostet, 
aber jetzt haben wir ihn weg von den Tannenbaum Gedöns☺☺


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nochmals nachfragen wegen der Hakengrößen;

Bei mir zu liegen hab ich Owner ST, VMC und Gamakatsu in 4/0 +6/0

Dass die nebeneinandergelegt deutliche Größenunterschiede haben, dürfte jedem klar sein...

Welchem der o.a. Haken entspricht die Größe der SPRO bzw. der Balzer Haken?|wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> aber jetzt haben wir ihn weg von den Tannenbaum Gedöns☺☺


 
 Hab doch nur versucht, alle Fischarten, die Kptn. Lowrance ständig auf'm Echo gesehen hat, gleichzeitig zu fangen..... |rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Welchem der o.a. Haken entspricht die Größe der SPRO bzw. der Balzer Haken?|wavey:


 
 Gute Frage,

 auf der Abbildung sehen die Balzer ( meiner Meinung nach ) relativ kurzschenklig aus.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nochmals nachfragen wegen der Hakengrößen;
> 
> Bei mir zu liegen hab ich Owner ST, VMC und Gamakatsu in 4/0 +6/0
> 
> ...


Ich würde jetzt mal schätzen, dass die 4/0 er Gamakatsu Jig 90 Haken in etwa so groß sind wie 3/0 er VMC 5150.
Bei den 8/0 er Gamakatsu tippe ich auf 6/0 VMC.
Die Balzer habe ich selbst nicht in Bestand, aber sie schon beim Tackle Dealer  begrabbelt. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich die Gamakatsu und Mustad Haken als gleich groß einstufen.
Ich versuche heute Abend oder morgen mal nen Bild von den Gamakatsu im Vergleich zu VMC zu machen. Ist dann vielleicht aussagekräftiger wie geschriebenes Wort.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Schön - damit kann ich schon was anfangen. Danke #h


----------



## bernie (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> @bernie
> Ne ne ne! !... der Hein ist Lernfähig ☺.. hat Skizza und mich zwar ne Menge Schweiß und Nerven gekostet,
> aber jetzt haben wir ihn weg von den Tannenbaum Gedöns☺☺



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
ÄCHT JETZT???!!!!!!

Der kann doch gar nicht anners :q:q:q

Na dann, wird er ja noch eine echte Konkurrenz auf`m, Kutter!! |rolleyes

Ich finde es sehr schön,dass ihr den Langen missionieren konntet :vik:

PS ist der junge Blauort-Hooligan eigentlich auch mal hier zu lesen???

hmmmmm.... das müsste Beppo doch eigentlich aus Schwiegersohn-technischer Hinsicht wissen....
Ich frag den mal, wenn wir am Samstag an der Odertalsperre sind


----------



## bernie (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hab doch nur versucht, alle Fischarten, die Kptn. Lowrance ständig auf'm Echo gesehen hat, gleichzeitig zu fangen..... |rolleyes



[Gehässsigkeitsmodus AN]

Ahäm.... wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war das /dein Bemühen diesbezüglich...... äääh.....äääähmmm.... also...... ääääh.. naja...... hmmmm... wie sag ichs?????..... |kopfkrat

AUSBAUFÄHIG:q 
[Gehässsigkeitsmodus AUS]

Irgendwann hat irgendwo mal irgendwer gesagt: 
Wenscher is mähr! |bla:

... ich glaub: DER HATTE RECHT |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> [Gehässsigkeitsmodus AN]
> 
> Ahäm.... wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war das /dein Bemühen diesbezüglich...... äääh.....äääähmmm.... also...... ääääh.. naja...... hmmmm... wie sag ichs?????..... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hat sich halt, im Rahmen seiner limitierten Fähigkeiten, stets bemüht..... |uhoh::q


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Böse,  böse!

Der Formulierung nach,  hast Du schon das eine oder andere Arbeitszeugnis geschrieben.... Auerhauerha!


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Der Formulierung nach, hast Du schon das eine oder andere Arbeitszeugnis geschrieben....


 
 #d#d#d

 Erhalten...... :c


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na- DAS nenn ich mal ne Selbstreflexion! |bigeyes

:#2: Ich glaube,  bei diesem Haufen hier gerate ich unter die Räder. |bla:


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei diesem Haufen hier gerate ich unter die Räder.


 
 Keine Sorge,

 Thomas und Franz haben die letzte Boardietour auch 'relativ' unbeschadet überstanden....


----------



## SveMa (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Relativ ist ein recht undefinierter Begriff *klugscheissmodusaus*


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Keine Sorge,
> 
> Thomas und Franz haben die letzte Boardietour auch 'relativ' unbeschadet überstanden....


Moin Moin

Das letzte mal aufen Kutter , sahen die Jungs noch gut aus;-))

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Gefühlsmäßig richte ich mich auf Leute nach Art von Adolf Tegtmeier (Jürgen von Manger) oder Helge Schneider ein. 


Ich wappne mich also schon mal,  so mental - weisste,  ne?|bla:

Aber eines muss von vornherein klarstellen - ich lass mich nicht hinter Glas stecken.


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Relativ ist ein recht undefinierter Begriff



Deswegen darfst Du 3x raten, warum ich ihn gebraucht habe |clown:


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> *Gefühlsmäßig* richte ich mich auf Leute nach Art von Adolf Tegtmeier (Jürgen von Manger) oder Helge Schneider ein.




|sagnix


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Günter Willumeit
#6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AadDe8dnC-c

#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Aha - gut,  dass wir hier nicht "Schiffe versenken" spielen.... 

Treffer - versenkt :vik:

ERGÄNZUNG: Der Fips Asmussen bleibt mir aber erspart - bitte!


----------



## Beppo (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

hat jemand "Beppo" gerufen ?

Der Vorlagen so viele, intelligentes Pack.
Halte ich es für mich bis ich platz.

omg das war die falsche Pille...

Ich sag euch wir liegen röchelnd am Boden und klatschen die Planken eisfrei.

@Dorschbremse, kannste das mit dem "Glas" erklären ? wenns nicht zu forsch von mir ist ?

Ich versteck mich gerne mal hinter einem Glas, und trinke mir den Blick frei .

bis denne
Beppo


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@ Beppo - guck mal in Posting 739... 

Bilder von Franz und Thomas durchs Kutterfenster fotografiert - erweckt den Eindruck,  man habe sie aus Vorsicht in eine Glasvitrine gesteckt,  damit se nicht kaputtgehen :m

Hinterm Bierglas verstecken- Nö! Dann komm ich ja nicht an den Klaren


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin Beppo|wavey:
guck mal
Dorschbremse meint bestimmt das Glas:m
ooooo mannno    war gerade am schreiben|krach:



|wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Selbst beim Vögeln.........Erster!!!!:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Selbst beim Vögeln.........Erster!!!!:m



Dorschbremse Dorschbremse dat wird schon!
Och wat wor dat fröher schön

 ;-))

#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Och wat wor dat fröher schön
> ;-))
> 
> #h



Jetzt ist doch noch einer aufs Teenyplappern eingestiegen #6

Ihr lasst euch aber leicht locken... :vik:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> So, gerade mal in den Orga Thread geluschert und MIT ERSCHRECKEN festgestellt, dass wir ja sogar noch einen FESTEN PLATZ  zu vergeben haben. ... Also Leute/ Stille Mitlesen. . Wie schaut es aus mit Euch?? Jemand Lust mit einem bunten und "verrückten" Haufen Boardies einen schönen Tag auf einem Kutter auf der Ostsee zu verbringen?
> Checkt das Datum (30.4.16) und gebt bei Interesse kurz Bescheid!
> JEDER ist herzlich willkommen! !
> P.S. Wäre sicherlich auch ein hervorragendes "Last Minute " Weihnachtsgeschenk, was man (n) sich schenken lassen kann.


.... schubs....
Es sind derer aktuell sogar 3 freie Plätze. ..


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> .... schubs....
> Es sind derer aktuell sogar 3 freie Plätze. ..


PN ging noch raus an meine Buttangler|wavey:
alles wird gut und wenn es nicht gut ist ist es noch nicht das ende|kopfkrat


----------



## Timo_Hamburg (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

30.04.2016 wo und zu welchen Konditionen ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Timo_Hamburg schrieb:


> 30.04.2016 wo und zu welchen Konditionen ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


wir stechen in See --------- für 45€ungerade71
Eine Seefahrt, die ist lustig,
Eine Seefahrt, die ist schön,
Denn da kann man unsre Leute
An der Reling jammern seh'n.
  Hol-la-hi, hol-la-ho,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGTAEa0E9OQ

30.04.2016:m

            #*1*


----------



## Timo_Hamburg (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke, von wo aus denn?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Timo_Hamburg schrieb:


> Danke, von wo aus denn?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Moin Moin Timo_Hamburg
es ist die MS Simone aus Eckernförde 

am 30.04.2016
Hein Olaf wird sich noch melden|wavey:


----------



## Timo_Hamburg (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke, eckernförde muss ich mal schauen, muss gestern ich hatte auf Kiel gehofft, da komme ich aus Hamburg besser hin

  Gruß Timo 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Timo_Hamburg schrieb:


> Danke, eckernförde muss ich mal schauen, muss gestern ich hatte auf Kiel gehofft, da komme ich aus Hamburg besser hin
> 
> Gruß Timo
> 
> ...


Bei uns gibts auch Fahrgemeinschaft#6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnm6Cu1xxzo

Auf die Fresse gibts Umsonst den Rest mußt du bezahlen.......

;-))


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Timo_Hamburg schrieb:


> Danke, eckernförde muss ich mal schauen, muss gestern ich hatte auf Kiel gehofft, da komme ich aus Hamburg besser hin
> 
> Gruß Timo
> 
> ...


;+  ;+ ... Timo, ja aber Eckernförde ist doch quasi das Nachbardorf von Kiel  
Autobahnkreuz Bordesholm links liegen gelassen und Abfahrt Büdelsdorf hart links ausfahren und dann noch ca 10km geradeaus..... schwupp. .. Evoila.... Eckernförde. ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sofern einer nach der Tour übernachtet,  kann ich ihn entlang der A7 irgendwie einsammeln :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sofern einer nach der Tour übernachtet,  kann ich ihn entlang der A7 irgendwie einsammeln :m


nö nö nein ... du kommst zu schnell;-)))

#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Timo_Hamburg schrieb:


> Danke, eckernförde muss ich mal schauen, muss gestern ich hatte auf Kiel gehofft, da komme ich aus Hamburg besser hin
> 
> Gruß Timo
> 
> ...



Moin Timo,

der Unterschied von Kaltenkirchen aus gemessen sind ~ 5 km zwischen Laboe und Eckernförde.
Falls Du Bahnfahrt oder ähnliches angedacht hast; gibt auch Fahrgemeinschaften, wie schon hier erwähnt.

Ansonsten wurden hier ja auch die anderen 'Rahmendaten' bereits erwähnt. 
Du kannst sonst auch gerne noch mal hier alle weiteren Infos bzgl. der Tour finden.

Bei weiteren Fragen : feel free    entweder hier oder PN an mich.

So, nutze gerne diese Gelegenheit, allen ein schönes, besinnliches Weihnachtsfest zu wünschen und ein gesundes, erfolg.- und fischreiches 2016 !!


----------



## drolle68 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo. Allen Boardies ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. Werde vom 28.12. bis 30. 12 . die Ostsee unsicher machen. Werde dann berichten. Gruß Drolle. Frohe Weihnachten. :m:vik:#6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nochmals nachfragen wegen der Hakengrößen;
> 
> Bei mir zu liegen hab ich Owner ST, VMC und Gamakatsu in 4/0 +6/0
> 
> ...













Moinsen Dorschbremse! 
Wie versprochen hab ich mal Bilder von den Größenverhältnissen Spro zu VMC.
Wie von mir vermutet, sind die 4/0 Spro und 3/0 VMC  identisch Groß. 
Die 8/0 er Spro sind so'n Zwischending von 5 und 6/0 VMC.


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Seeehr schön! 

Hast Dir ja richtig Mühe gemacht. #6
Dankeschön! |wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Hallo. Allen Boardies ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. Werde vom 28.12. bis 30. 12 . die Ostsee unsicher machen. Werde dann berichten. Gruß Drolle. Frohe Weihnachten. :m:vik:#6



WOWOWOOW so bringste nobbi zum ,bellen   Wo?

 auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Seeehr schön!
> 
> Hast Dir ja richtig Mühe gemacht. #6
> Dankeschön! |wavey:


Das sind die Jungs von hier#6


----------



## Beppo (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Loide,

von mir auch schöne Festtage, und einen guten Rutsch (auf PN  reagiere ich manchmal  )

ansonsten bis zum 1.1.16

lg
Beppo


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

ich bringe den silberberg nr 8 mit#h


----------



## drolle68 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Immer wieder schön soviel Topinfos zu bekommen. Habe bei den Hakengrößen immer wieder nur am "lebenden Objekt" zugeschlagen. Aber Topinfo !! RESPEKT: Viel Mühe gegeben. Danke. Mal schauen was zwischen den Feiertagen so geht. Frohes Fest. Drolle.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Hallo. Allen Boardies ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. Werde vom 28.12. bis 30. 12 . die Ostsee unsicher machen. Werde dann berichten. Gruß Drolle. Frohe Weihnachten. :m:vik:#6


Wo?

|wavey:


----------



## drolle68 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Heiligenhafen.|supergri:vik::vik:


----------



## drolle68 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 241263
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241264
> ...


Hallo. Gibt es auch verschiedene Hakenlängen, oder sagt HD aus, dass sie kurzschenklig sind ?


----------



## offense80 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Frohe Weihnachten an euch alle. Hoffe es werden geruhsame Tage für euch alle.

 |birthday: Jesus    (hab ich nur so genommen,weil wir hier keinen Weihnachtsmann Smiley haben)


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Hallo. Gibt es auch verschiedene Hakenlängen, oder sagt HD aus, dass sie kurzschenklig sind ?



Moinsen Drolle!
Ne, bei Gamakatsu ist die Hakentypbezeichnung "Jig 90". Daraus leitet sich auch die Hakenlänge ab.
Das HD steht für "Heavy Duty"


----------



## lausi97 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

An dieser Stelle wünsche ich euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches  Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> PN ging noch raus an meine Buttangler|wavey:
> alles wird gut und wenn es nicht gut ist ist es noch nicht das ende|kopfkrat


Moinsen  Nobbi!!
Ich hab schon gelesen das Du bei den Hamburger Buttis ordentlich die Werbetrommel rührst! !! Dafür an dieser Stelle mal 1000 Daumen  nach oben von mir!!!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Auch von mir nochmal an dieser Stelle. ..... FROHE WEIHNACHTEN! !!
Ich wünsche Euch allen hier ein paar besinnliche Tage im Kreise Eurer Lieben!!!...
HO...HO....HO!!!


----------



## drolle68 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moinsen Drolle!
> Ne, bei Gamakatsu ist die Hakentypbezeichnung "Jig 90". Daraus leitet sich auch die Hakenlänge ab.
> Das HD steht für "Heavy Duty"


  Danke. Hätte man sich ja denken können. #q


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Heiligenhafen.|supergri:vik::vik:



Dann mal Petri und ich drück die Daumen.
Für Di und Mi sind imo 'ne 6 bis in Böen 8 aus ~ SO angesagt.


----------



## Arki2k (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest und besinnliche Tage mit euren Liebsten. (Damit sind keine Fische gemeint. )


----------



## MS aus G (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Auch von einem, leider Michtmitfahrenkönnendem, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue (Angel-) Jahr 2016!!!

Auf das Ihr eine "supertolle" Kuttertour, mit wenig Wind und viel Fisch und noch mehr Spaß, haben werdet!!! Allerdings mach ich mir da eigentlich keine Gedanken, bei der geballten Angelkompetenz, der Teilnehmer!!!

Auch möchte ich das Orga-Team mal etwas herausheben: Die machen wirklich eine tolle Arbeit!!! Auch, wenn das der ein oder andere, jetzt nicht mehr Teilnehmende, nicht oder nur wenig zu Schätzen wusste!!! Mittlerweile scheint die Tour ja in ruhigerem Fahrwasser zu sein!!! Das freut mich sehr, denn das hat das Team auch verdient, und die fehlenden Leuts werden auch noch zusammenkommen!!! 

Macht bitte weiter so!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## drolle68 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die 4/0 Spro Gamakatsu 90 sind scheinbar  schwer zu bekommen. Meist in 40, 60, 80 gr ausverkauft.:c:c Hat jemand nen Tip wo es die vielleicht noch gibt ??? Schöne Restweihnachten. Drolle.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Scheinen die meistverwendeten Größen zu sein - wollte gestern bei der Domäne in Herne welche kaufen und habe bloß noch zwei achtziger bekommen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Die 4/0 Spro Gamakatsu 90 sind scheinbar  schwer zu bekommen. Meist in 40, 60, 80 gr ausverkauft.:c:c Hat jemand nen Tip wo es die vielleicht noch gibt ??? Schöne Restweihnachten. Drolle.


Also, meines Wissens gibt es die 4/0 er nur als 30 und  50gr.... 6/0 gibt es dann 30-50-80gr. und 8/0 dann 30-50-80-100gr.
Online sind die wirklich schwer zu bekommen.  "Tackle One" bietet welche bei Ebay an. Allerdings auch nicht alle Größen/Gewichtskombi....


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So ähnlich (könnts nu aber nicht 100%ig wiedergeben) stands auch auf dem Aufsteller bei Domäne


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von einem, leider Michtmitfahrenkönnendem, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue (Angel-) Jahr 2016!!!
> 
> Auf das Ihr eine "supertolle" Kuttertour, mit wenig Wind und viel Fisch und noch mehr Spaß, haben werdet!!! Allerdings mach ich mir da eigentlich keine Gedanken, bei der geballten Angelkompetenz, der Teilnehmer!!!
> 
> ...


Vielen Vielen Dank für die Blumen Mario!!!
 Wenn man an das hoffentlich tolle Endergebnis und den Tag unter Gleichgesinnten auf dem Kutter  denkt, so fällt der Orga Aufwand dafür echt Leicht!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Heiligenhafen.|supergri:vik::vik:


Wenn Du eh in HH bist, Baltic Kölln hat die auch..


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch von einem, leider Michtmitfahrenkönnendem, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue (Angel-) Jahr 2016!!!
> 
> Auf das Ihr eine "supertolle" Kuttertour, mit wenig Wind und viel Fisch und noch mehr Spaß, haben werdet!!! Allerdings mach ich mir da eigentlich keine Gedanken, bei der geballten Angelkompetenz, der Teilnehmer!!!
> 
> ...



 Moin Mario,

 ja schade, daß Dich die beruflichen Verpflichtungen nicht mitkommen lassen #t. Ist natürlich für einen 'Hofkoch' ein etwas ungünstiger Termin.
 Aber wir sehen uns ja spätestens in Mommark wieder, wo die Anzeigen auf'm Echo ( beim richtigen Käptn :q ) ja permanent prall gefüllt sind .
 Vielleicht kriegen wir ja im Frühjahr / Sommer noch mal ein 'Barbendate' bei Dir in der Ecke hin #6.

 Ein gesundes und fischreiches 2016 !!


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Mädelz,

wünsche allen hier, ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest gehabt zu haben.
Leider muß ich noch mal rumnerven #t

Aktuell haben 22 Teilnehmer ihren Obolus überwiesen.
Lieben Dank dafür !!!!
Mit einigen war ich im PN-Kontakt und bin mir sicher, daß der Törnbeitrag in Kürze folgt.
Aktuell haben wir aber noch 3 Plätze frei und auch einige, wenige Kandidaten, die sich hier angemeldet haben und seitdem nicht mehr gesehen / gelesen wurden.
Insofern würde ich mich mehr als freuen, wenn sich auch diese Kollegen hier mal in irgendeiner Form melden würden.

Ich muß in sehr naher Zukunft mal 'Budda bei di Fisch' machen und wäre sehr glücklich, wenn ich dann nicht ( persönlich ) noch mit etlichen hundert € in der Haftung hängen würde.
Danke für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour statt Böller:vik:

PS bis jetzt kannste das nicht unterschreiben.

#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour statt Böller:vik:
> 
> PS bis jetzt kannste das nicht unterschreiben.
> 
> #h


 
 Moin Nobbi,

 jau, sind halt nicht alle solche -ein Mann - ein Wort - Jungs, wie wir im Norden #t

 Spaß beiseite, ich werde in Kürze hier eine Entscheidung treffen müssen und dann sehen wir weiter, ob Plan A oder B oder C in Kraft treten muß.

 C'est la vie.

 Ich persönlich würde mich schon sehr freuen, wenn wir diese Vollcharter-Tour mit Boardies vollbekommen würden. #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich denke schon,  dass das gelingen wird... 

Ruhig Blut - 's wird schon! 

Mission - Boot statt Böller :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Mission - Boot statt Böller :m



So, morgen beginnt ja nun der Knaller-Verkauf für Sylvester.

Wer Zeit und Lust hat, am 30.04. mit zum Boardie-Dorscheln zu kommen, lieber ab morgen etwas weniger Geld zum in die Luft ballern verschwenden und es dafür lieber in eine gesellige Boardie-Tour mit Gleichgesinnten investieren #6
Aktuell sind noch 3 Plätze frei !


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin
Wann endet die Deadline= Unterschrift der Vollcharter-Tour?

Mission - Boot statt Böller:mRan an den Schinken |kopfkratäää
ich meine Dorschkutter-Tour


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

.Moin liebe Leute 

Habe mich lange nicht gemeldet hatte sorgen mit dem neuen tablet nun geht's aber Watt Glück 
Wenn keiner mehr will würde ich auch noch was drauf legen 
Aber ich finde es doch ein wenig schlecht von den Leuten erst zusagen on dann nicht mehr melden  
Also ich las euch nicht hängen und falls ich doch krank sein sollte schicke ich einen guten Kollegen der mit euch genau so gut klar kommt 

LG aus dem Norden 
|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

und es gibt auch wieder schöne Fotos von Bord:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Wann endet die Deadline= Unterschrift der Vollcharter-Tour?



Am 16.ten Januar muß es in die Post.
d.h. am Fr. 15.Jan. abends schaue ich ( diesbzgl. zuletzt ) ins Onlinebanking und das ist dann der PONR.



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> .Moin liebe Leute
> 
> Habe mich lange nicht gemeldet hatte sorgen mit dem neuen tablet nun geht's aber Watt Glück
> Wenn keiner mehr will würde ich auch noch was drauf legen
> ...



Moin Mächtiger,

jau, Du bist ( leider ) selten hier zu lesen; aber für die Tour angemeldet - überwiesen und fertig #6
So, wie man es sich wünscht. Nich lang schnacken, Kopp in Nacken  bzw. Budda bie die Fisch #6

Mal allgemein gesprochen...
Ich hatte einige PN's diesbzgl. und bin mir sicher, daß noch einige Teilnehmer Anfang des Neuen Jahres ihren Obolus entrichten werden.

Ich werde dann am ~ 12.01. einen Schnitt machen, wo eine Entscheidung gefällt werden muß.
Falls ich am Ende 'nen Fuffi als Lehrgeld draufzahle, ist mir dann auch egal; aber viel mehr sollte es dann als Strafzahlung nicht werden #d
Je nachdem, wie viele wir dann effektiv sein werden, würde ich Euch bitten müssen, mir dann am 30.04. noch jeder einen 5,-er oder 10,-er on top zu geben.
Alternativ könnten wir sonst evtl. in eine Teilcharter umbuchen, wo jeder von mir dann ~ 1,- Euro zurück bekommt, wir aber dafür dann ~ 15-20 Nicht-Boardies auf'm Dampfer haben und der Kahn RICHTIG voll ist.
Und nach der Erfahrung mit so 'ner Teilcharter im April 2015 mit der BKT auf der Antares kann ich sagen, daß das richtig sch..... ist.

Soweit Daniel( dorschjaeger75 ) und ich es ( schon im Okt/Nov. )auf der Suche nach einer Buchung gehört haben, ist jeder Dampfer auf der westlichen Ostsee an den Samstagen im April '16 verchartert.

Wenn wir das Ding dann am 15/16 Januar 2016 endgültig rundgemacht haben, gibt es danach auch kein Rumgeheule von irgendwelchen Nachzüglern mehr, die aber doch so gerne gewollt hätten, wenn sie es denn nur vorher etc.pp. bla-blubber-zauber.

Dann ist Flasche leer und isch 'abe färtisch !


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und es gibt auch wieder *schöne* Fotos von Bord:m




 Nobbi,

 zu dem Oberen schreib ich mal lieber nix....... 

 Abba..... was ist denn mit Deiner Signatur passiert #c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Moin Mädelz,
> 
> wünsche allen hier, ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest gehabt zu haben.
> Leider muß ich noch mal rumnerven #t
> ...


Moinsen Hein!
Ruhig Blut mien Jung! ! ! 
Das wird schon!!!!
Selbst wenn jetzt das "Horrorszenario" eintreffen sollte (wovon ich absolut nicht ausgehe) und wir die Tour mit den 22 Leuten , die bis jetzt schon bezahlt haben starten würden, wären das ~73€ pro Nase. Was für ne 10std Tour mit 22 Leuten auf nem 45 Mann Kutter in die Kategorie " Luxuskuttern" fällt!!!...
Aber soweit wollen wir ja gar nicht denken.... von ein paar Leuten auf der Liste, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß da der Obolus spätestens Anfang Januar gezahlt wird!!!... DAS WIRD SCHON!!
Den Rest der Plätze werden wir dann wohl spätestens Richtung März loswerden, wenn der Termin für die Leute zeitlich etwas greifbarer wird.
Und zur Not haben Beppo und ich ja auch noch ein paar "externe Auffüller in der Hinterhand! !! Darüber das wir die 35 voll bekommen , mache ich mir gar keine Sorgen!!!!!
Was natürlich nix an der Tatsache ändert, dass es ne schwache Leistung von einigen gemeldeten hier ist, sich hier gar nicht mehr zu melden!!!!
2-4 haben es bis jetzt ja nicht mal hin bekommen zu sagen ob mit Übernachtung oder nicht!!
Sowas ärgert mich als Mitorganisator ungemein !!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Was die Organisation für Übernachtungen betrifft, ist es für Dich ja viel leichter, eine Deadline zu setzen und zu sagen: Wer bis jetzt nichts gemeldet hat, kann sich selbst um 'nen Bett kümmern.
Ich denke auch, dass demnächst noch mehr Zahlungen eintrudeln werden und wir genügend Plätze voll haben werden, um zur Not halt mit ner kleinen Nachzahlung die Vollcharter zu stemmen.
Ansonsten können wir auch gemeinsam noch ab Mitte Januar eine Werbeoffensive starten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Stimmt - Zimmerkontingent festlegen,  Frist setzen und Ende. 

Da an dem Wochenende Tanz in den Mai ist,  gehe ich mal von einer regen Nachfrage an Zimmern aus - drum so früh wie möglich klarmachen.


@ Honeyball - so langsam platzt Deine Sig aus allen Nähten


----------



## Honeyball (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wer, so wie in meiner Signatur, auch in seiner Sig mithelfen will, Werbung für die freien Plätze zu machen, kann einfach diesen Code hier rauskopieren und dort einbinden:

```
[URL="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309309"][IMG]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=6358&pictureid=60391[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mädels!!
Mit den Zimmern hab ich überhaupt keine Orga Schmerzen! ... wie schon geschrieben hab ich aktuell ne komplette Pension für die Nacht 30.4/1.5. geblockt... ein paar Zimmer auch für die Nacht davor. Kleiner Haken bis jetzt daran.... die Pension strukturiert sich gerade um und entscheidet ca Ende Januar ob Sie den Betrieb 2016 wieder aufnehmen. .. ich stehe aber schon mit Alternativen im Kontakt... Nur zu dieser Jahreszeit sitzt  "Oma Trude" halt nicht 24/7 vor dem Rechner  bzw am Telefon.. Daher ist der Kontakt zum Teil recht zäh aktuell...
Nach den Tage, direkt im neuen Jahr werde ich mich da nochmal intensiv hinterklemmen..

Hein hat da das  Viel größere Orga Risiko, da er ab Tag X mit seiner Unterschrift persönlich monetär haftet. Von daher kann ich seine Situation vollkommen verstehen! !!
Aber wir stehen im Background regelmäßig im Kontakt um kleinere Dinge nicht hier im Thread bequatschen zu müssen. ..
DAS WIRDSCHON! !!!


----------



## bernie (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mir isses egal, ob ich do nochmal 20 Euro drauflegen muss oder nicht!!!
Es wird gebucht und fertich!

Ich will unbedingt mit euch los 

kannjawohlnichwahrsein....grummel grummel....


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin 
Bin der gleichen Meinung wie dorschjäger LUXUSPILKTOUR

LG aus dem Norden #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So Mädels,

falls es noch Fragen bzw. Bedarf bzgl. Drilling bewehrter Dorschköder gibt :

Wir haben den Pilkerpapst an Bord #6

 Falls also noch jemand seinen Bedarf an fängigen Pilkern für die Tour ergänzen / auffüllen möchte, entweder hier sich melden oder via PN an : angelnrolfman


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wir haben den Pilkerpapst an Bord #6
> 
> Moin Moin
> 
> ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nobbi,
> 
> zu dem Oberen schreib ich mal lieber nix.......
> 
> Abba..... was ist denn mit Deiner Signatur passiert #c


Moin Hein#h
http://www.topster.de/text/morse.html

 Signaturübersetzer:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Hein#h
> http://www.topster.de/text/morse.html
> 
> Signaturübersetzer:q:q:q


 
 Du treibst Dich aber auch immer auf Seiten rum #d


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen Männers! !
Ich spreche da jetzt einfach mal für Hein mit, da wir darüber auch schon im Background sinniert hatten. Und zwar geht es um die " Ehrengaben" bei der Tour.
Wenn ich das richtig auf dem Sender habe, wollte Nobbi wieder ein BKT T-Shirt für den Fänger des längsten Dorsch sponsoren. Dann existiert noch ein Wanderpokal von vergangenen  BKT ,welcher z.Z. in Skizza ' s Besitz ist, für den "fleißigsten Angler". Und Drolle hatte noch nen vergoldeten Pilker  den er sponsoren wollte. Ist das alles so korrekt? 
Ich denke, wenn das alles so richtig ist, dann langt das auch so an "Spielerein"!??!
Schließlich soll das ja ne Angeltour  und keine "Preisverleihung " werden. Zumindest ist von uns als Orga Team nix weiter angedacht! !
Wenn jemand von Euch natürlich unbedingt noch was beisteuern möchte, so möge er dies bitte in Eigenregie organisieren. ..


----------



## lausi97 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moinsen Männers! !
> Ich spreche da jetzt einfach mal für Hein mit, da wir darüber auch schon im Background sinniert hatten. Und zwar geht es um die " Ehrengaben" bei der Tour.
> Wenn ich das richtig auf dem Sender habe, wollte Nobbi wieder ein BKT T-Shirt für den Fänger des längsten Dorsch sponsoren. Dann existiert noch ein Wanderpokal von vergangenen  BKT ,welcher z.Z. in Skizza ' s Besitz ist, für den "fleißigsten Angler". Und Drolle hatte noch nen vergoldeten Pilker  den er sponsoren wollte. Ist das alles so korrekt?
> Ich denke, wenn das alles so richtig ist, dann langt das auch so an "Spielerein"!??!
> ...



Moin Daniel, Skizzza hat den Wanderpokal.........pffffff ,den hab ich


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moin Daniel, Skizzza hat den Wanderpokal.........pffffff ,den hab ich


 


...... dann kannste den ja gleich zur Tour mitbringen #c (wirste sowieso los das Ding...... :g, diesmal nehmen wir keine Rücksicht)


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Happy New Year


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bist ein wenig früh dran..... |supergri


----------



## offense80 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hetz nicht so Nobbi.....kannst es wohl kaum erwarten los zu kommen wie? Morgen wünscht du uns schon frohe Ostern und stehst mit Sack und Pack vor dem Kutter


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Happy New Year


 


?? Mensch Nobbi, 
eigentlich leben und erzählen wir "älteren Menschen" doch mehr in und aus der Vergangenheit, oder? :q


----------



## drolle68 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Jungs. Habe 3 super Tage in Heiligenhafen verbracht. Mußte einfach mal raus. In 3 Tagen 30 Topfische gefangen. Die Ausfahrten mit meinem Lieblingskutter waren einfach perfekt. Als überzeugter Pilkerfischer habe ich mit Gufi jedesmal die Meisten auf dem Kudder gezockt. Einen einzigen zurückgesetzt!!! Der schwerste 4 kg auf 6 m Wasser. ( Mann konnte die Mefoangler am Strand sehen )   Hoffe wir haben am 30.04.16 auch so geile Fische. #6#6  Wünsche allen Boardies nen guten Rutsch und vor allem Gesundheit für 2016. Petri Heil. LG an alle . Drolle.


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Biiiiilder!!! 

Sonst glauben wir Dir kein Wort :m


----------



## drolle68 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Okay. Versuche es. Bin doch Computer-, und Handylegastheniker.#q


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin 
Hab gerade mal zeit um allen mitanglern einen guten rutsch und ein gutes neues Jahr zu wünschen. 

Macht das nicht so doll  das die kopfschmerzen zur Tour wieder weg sind 

Lg aus dem norden :q


----------



## Hardy48 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Die Ausfahrten mit meinem Lieblingskutter waren einfach perfekt. Als überzeugter Pilkerfischer habe ich mit Gufi jedesmal die Meisten auf dem Kudder gezockt. Drolle.



Hallo Drolle, #h
 da ich auch dabei bin, mich mit den Gufi's anzufreunden, und meinen Bestand auffüllen möchte, kannst du mir ein paar fängige Farben nennen? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Nico27 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich wünsche euch und euren lieben einen guten Rutsch...
...und ich freue mich schon auf dem 30ten April...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drolle68 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo. Hier die Bilder. Orange War top. Aber auch orange schwarz.
Als die Sonne am zweiten Tag kam War der Sheriff top. 5 Stk. verhaftet.


----------



## drolle68 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ach ja. Die Sproköpfe waren top. Kaum Aussteiger. Superscharf!!!. Habe 50 gr gefischt mit 4/0 er Haken. #6#6
Den größten auf 6 m Wassertiefe. Hab gedacht ich werfe auf den Strand bei Datzendorf.  Gruß Drolle.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*






Petri#h


----------



## drolle68 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ach ja . Eins habe ich noch vergessen. Habe erst mit der Faulenzermethode gefischt. Kein Biss (nur mein Nachbar Marcel hatte einen Dorsch). Habe es dann einfach mal mit heftiger Bewegung(3m voll durchgezogen) probiert. Und siehe da??
Ab ging die Post.#6#6. Da kam der Pilkangler wieder zum Vorschein.:m:m. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Happy New Year


Na Jungs


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Januar 2016)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Na Jungs



Moin Moin Nobbi,
Dir und allen Anderen wünsche ich auch ein frohes neues Jahr, viel Glück und vor Allem Gesundheit 
Wir sehen uns


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin meine Boardie Dorschkutter-Piraten
ein frohes neues Jahr!
Ich bin schon wieder gut dabei:m#g

lg nobbi


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin meine Boardie Dorschkutter-Piraten
> ein frohes neues Jahr!
> Ich bin schon wieder gut dabei:m#g
> 
> lg nobbi


 

..............Nobbi, lass krachen #6


----------



## SveMa (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr, ihr Flachlandpiraten !

Meine persönliche Vorbereitung läuft !


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

.....Thomas macht schöne Bilder und Berichte#6

#g

 ein frohes neues Jahr!

lets go  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iymtpePP8I8


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin meine Boardie Dorschkutter-Piraten
> ein frohes neues Jahr!
> Ich bin schon wieder gut dabei:m#g
> 
> lg nobbi



Das Gleiche von mir #6

Man muß mit dem weitermachen, womit man aufgehört hat :g
----------------------------------------------------

Jetzt aber noch mal zur Neujahrsansprache Eures Trööterstellers hier :

In den 2 kombinierten Orga-Trööts hier und hier, hatten wir bisher zusammen über 26.500 'Klicks'.
Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir ~ 50+ Anmeldungen, von denen 34 übrig geblieben sind und bisher 25 bezahlt haben.
Von einigen aktuell Gemeldeten hatte ich PN's bekommen, wo ich mir sicher bin, daß die Zahlung noch in Kürze kommt, von einigen Gemeldeten hatte ich hier noch überhaupt nichts erhalten.

Da ich aus einigen Kommentaren hier rausgelesen habe, daß auch eine gewisse Bereitschaft bestünde, im Falle von weniger als 35 Teilnehmern 5-10 Euros pro Teilnehmer draufzulegen und dafür mehr Platz auf'm Kutter zu haben....

Wer nicht bis zum 15.01.2016 in der Liste der max. 35 Mitfahrer registriert ist *UND* überwiesen hat, fällt leider raus.


----------



## bernie (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

GUT! ..... sehr GUT!


----------



## Norbi (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Richtig.....es muß eingetütet werden...Erfolgreiches 2016 Euch:m


----------



## SveMa (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Da ich aus einigen Kommentaren hier rausgelesen habe, daß auch eine gewisse Bereitschaft bestünde, im Falle von weniger als 35 Teilnehmern 5-10 Euros pro Teilnehmer draufzulegen und dafür mehr Platz auf'm Kutter zu haben....
> 
> Wer nicht bis zum 15.01.2016 in der Liste der max. 35 Mitfahrer registriert ist *UND* überwiesen hat, fällt leider raus.




Da bin ich definitiv für ! Dann sind wir im Zweifel nicht die Sardinen in der Öldose, sondern die Makrelen


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das sehe ich ganz Lachs (lax):m


----------



## Beppo (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jau, klare Verhältnisse.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

*So Mädels,

wir haben aktuell noch 3 Plätze frei für die **Boardietour**.*

*Auch wenn die Tour erst am 30.04. stattfindet und bis dahin noch viel Wasser den Rhein und die Elbe hinabfließt.... muß ich, wie bereits an anderer Stelle mehrfach angekündigt, mal langsam Nägel mit Köppen machen.*

*Also, wer noch mit möchte / kann, bitte jetzt zügig *
*(an)melden und seinen Obolus überweisen.*

*Ansonsten gilt dieses von meiner Seite aus als*
*'final call' und danach tritt dann Plan 'B' in Kraft.*


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> *So Mädels,
> 
> wir haben aktuell noch 3 Plätze frei für die **Boardietour**.*
> 
> ...



Jetzt noch 1 Platz offen.

Insofern ( last ) final call.

Nächste Woche Freitag ( 15.01.2016 ) wird das Ding hier dichtgemacht und der Rest per PN an die Teilnehmer abgewickelt. ( Zumindest von meiner Seite, was die originäre Tour beinhaltet )
Danach übernimmt dorschjaeger75 mit den A+ / B / C Teilnehmern.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen Männers! !
Wenn einer von Euch genauso wie ich das verlangen hat, sich den Feiertagsstress von  der Seele zu Pilken und am Mittwoch den 20.1 Lust und Zeit hat, gerne mal kurz melden!!
Ich und noch ein paar  andere wollen da ne Tour mit der Simone starten.
Aktuell sind wir ca zu 8. So 3-4 Leute könnten wir noch gebrauchen, damit die Tour auch startet. 
Also, wer gerne mal ne Vorabtour auf der (halbvollen) Simone machen möchte..
Einmal kurz hier rufen!!


----------



## Honeyball (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Olaf, wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben bislang 30 angemeldete Teilnehmer bezahlt und sind damit fest dabei.
Also reicht es zur Not, wenn Du noch 'nen kleinen Schein pro Nase einsammelst, um die Differenz von 220 € zu decken, falls es nicht doch noch mehr werden.

Ich finde das so oder so klasse, dass wir uns mit 30 ähnlich verrückten Typen 'nen gemeinsamen Tag auf dem Wasser gönnen und dabei vielleicht auch noch den einen oder anderen Dorsch verhaften werden und freu mich schon riesig darauf, euch (wieder-) zu sehen :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Olaf, wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben bislang 30 angemeldete Teilnehmer bezahlt und sind damit fest dabei.
> Also reicht es zur Not, wenn Du noch 'nen kleinen Schein pro Nase einsammelst, um die Differenz von 220 € zu decken, falls es nicht doch noch mehr werden.
> 
> Ich finde das so oder so klasse, dass wir uns mit 30 ähnlich verrückten Typen 'nen gemeinsamen Tag auf dem Wasser gönnen und dabei vielleicht auch noch den einen oder anderen Dorsch verhaften werden und freu mich schon riesig darauf, euch (wieder-) zu sehen :vik:



#6#6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Honey et al.

Ich erwarte Anfang nächster Woche noch 2 Zahlungen.
Dann sind wir sehr gut davor #6

Bei 2 gemeldeten habe ich noch nichts finales wieder gehört.
Die würde ich dann nächsten Samstag auf die Standby-Liste setzen.

Bei 32 Teilnehmern wären das dann € 50,- / Teilnehmer.

2 der Überweisenden hatten bereits freundlicherweise auf diesen Betrag großzügig aufgerundet.
Je nachdem, wie viele wir dann im Endeffekt sind, regeln wir das dann im Bedarfsfalle fix an Bord und gut ist.

Auch von mir nochmal ein ganz dickes 'Däumchen hoch' an die Truppe hier.
Ich finde es auch absolut klasse, daß so viele sich hier so frühzeitig zusammen gefunden haben und wir die Tour ordentlich zusammen bekommen.
Nicht, daß ich nicht selber wüsste, wie schwierig Terminplanungen 4-5 Monate im Voraus sind |uhoh:.
Aber aufgrund der Buchungssituationen der Kutterflotte waren wir halt gezwungen.
Dafür ist es dann auch eine 'reine' Boardietour und wir sind nicht eine Gruppe von 15-20 Mann auf einem Schiff mit insgesamt 45 oder 50.

Einige von den Mitfahrern kenne ich ja persönlich und hatte natürlich auch mit ( für mich ) neuen Angelkollegen PN-Kontakt etc. Und ich habe das Gefühl, daß sich hier eine echt gute + nette Truppe zusammen gefunden hat. #6

Freu mich schon extrem auf die Tour mit Euch.|wavey:

Ab nächsten Samstag ( 16.01. ) werde ich dann langsam zwecks Orga-Teil II ( Essen / Übernachtung, A+, B, C ) an Daniel dorschjaeger75 übergeben :m

Spätestens ab dem 21.04. werden hier dann wieder die Drähte glühen, bzgl. Windfinder etc. Vorhersagen :g

Werde aber bestimmt vorher noch mit 1-2 hier aus der Truppe vorab noch mal zum Dorscheln kommen und dann mal berichten, wie es sich so entwickelt.
( Gibt in dieser Jahreszeit ja auch Kutter, welche die 'Laichtiefen' bewusst meiden )

Wir sehen uns am 30.04. morgens um 06.30 Uhr auf'm Dampfer #h


----------



## Arki2k (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Viel Spaß


----------



## drolle68 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moinsen Männers! !
> Wenn einer von Euch genauso wie ich das verlangen hat, sich den Feiertagsstress von  der Seele zu Pilken und am Mittwoch den 20.1 Lust und Zeit hat, gerne mal kurz melden!!
> Ich und noch ein paar  andere wollen da ne Tour mit der Simone starten.
> Aktuell sind wir ca zu 8. So 3-4 Leute könnten wir noch gebrauchen, damit die Tour auch startet.
> ...



Und ???? Wie ist es gelaufen ???


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Drolle! !
Guggsu nochma jenau hin!!... fällt Dir was beim Datum auf??
Das doch erst NÄCHSTEN Mittwoch. ...dauert also noch ein wenig. .


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn's an der Zeit und der Lust läge,  würde ich glatt mitmachen.... 

Momentan bräuchte ich aber mindestens zwei Pfleger dazu.... Kommt mich daher ein wenig zu teuer,  der Spaß |wavey:


----------



## Jesse J (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Was haste denn?
Und wo liegst Du? Rinteln ist ja fast tot, das Kh.


----------



## Arki2k (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wenn's an der Zeit und der Lust läge,  würde ich glatt mitmachen....
> 
> Momentan bräuchte ich aber mindestens zwei Pfleger dazu.... Kommt mich daher ein wenig zu teuer,  der Spaß |wavey:


 

Ich melde mich da glatt mal freiwillig - Ich pass auf dich auf


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich liege im Mindender Klinikum und habe gestern ne Bandscheiben- Operation gehabt. Zwei kleine Titanspangen eingesetzt bekommen... 

Nu gucken,  was wird.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Was haste denn?
> Und wo liegst Du? Rinteln ist ja fast tot, das Kh.



Rintelner KH??? 

1. Ich kann kein russisch und wäre an der Sprachbarriere gescheitert 
2. Von der Leistung her wäre ich vermutlich beim Tamme Hanken, dem Knochenbrecher, in besseren Händen gewesen.


----------



## drolle68 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Drolle! !
> Guggsu nochma jenau hin!!... fällt Dir was beim Datum auf??
> Das doch erst NÄCHSTEN Mittwoch. ...dauert also noch ein wenig. .


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.#q
#q#q Zu viel gearbeitet.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Jesse J (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Rintelner KH???
> 
> 1. Ich kann kein russisch und wäre an der Sprachbarriere gescheitert
> 2. Von der Leistung her wäre ich vermutlich beim Tamme Hanken, dem Knochenbrecher, in besseren Händen gewesen.




#6 Da haste wohl recht  

In Minden ist auch nicht so doll, , meine Schwester hat da entbunden, kein Netz, W-Lan kostet .... nach der Entbindung (Kaiserschnitt) Krankenschwester:" Sie sollten aber nur stilles Wasser trinken" - "ja, kann ich denn bitte was bekommen?" - "nein, wir haben nur welches mit Sprudel, unten im Kiosk gibt es welches" ! Kostete dann auch 4,5€ die Flasche!!

Dann werd mal wieder schnell gesund, damit das mit dem Angeln wieder klappt!

Lg Jörg


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich kann mich hier wirklich nicht beklagen 
Vollversorgung, Personal ist sehr aufmerksam, jeden zweiten Tag ne große Schale Obst aufs Zimmer 

Telefon habe ich nicht angemeldet- nutze mein Smartphone. 
Behandlung hat meine Erwartungen weit übertroffen,  bin seit dem Abend nach der OP mobil und schmerzfrei - komme morgen schon wieder raus. 

Wenns so weiter geht,  könnte ich nicht zufriedener sein.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ist das bei euch im KH auch so?
Immer, wenn man die Schwester fragt, ob sie mal das Bett mit anwärmen könnte, wird man entlassen :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Immer, wenn man die Schwester fragt, ob sie mal das Bett mit anwärmen könnte, wird man entlassen :m



Man soll sich ja nicht vor der 'schattigen' Reha schon zu sehr verausgaben |rolleyes


@ Dorschbremse :

Klingt ja ( den Umständen entsprechend ) echt 1A #6
Weiterhin schnelle Genesung !!


----------



## Beppo (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin people,

da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht hier....nun heißt es erstmal lesen .

@Dorschbremse..wünsche ´ne volle Tüte Gesundheit.

gruss
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Moin people,
> 
> da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht hier....nun heißt es erstmal lesen .
> 
> ...



Beppilein.........:l:l:l


----------



## Beppo (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Köööch  :vik:


Mit Freuden sah ich Ritter Fips (de Rolfn) und "Eure Geschmeidigkeit" mit fester Zusage auf der Liste.

Da hüpft mein Halbmatrosenherz vor Freude :l

lg
Beppo


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Reha - bislang wird angezweifelt,  ob ich überhaupt eine benötige.

Ich muss erstmal drei Wochen zur Wundheilung überbrücken, währenddessen leichte Krankengymnastik - dann schauen wir weiter. 

Aber nu mal ganz ohne Flachs - von meiner Warte her kann ich diese ganzen Schauermärchen um die Thematik Bandscheibe /OP nicht nachvollziehen. 
Bin gespannt, was da noch kommt - aber bislang ist Langeweile mein größtes Gräuel :m


----------



## lausi97 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Köööch  :vik:
> 
> 
> Mit Freuden sah ich Ritter Fips (de Rolfn) und "Eure Geschmeidigkeit" mit fester Zusage auf der Liste.
> ...


 Es muss dir doch einer das Köpfchen streicheln......|pftroest:


----------



## lausi97 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Reha - bislang wird angezweifelt,  ob ich überhaupt eine benötige.
> 
> Ich muss erstmal drei Wochen zur Wundheilung überbrücken, währenddessen leichte Krankengymnastik - dann schauen wir weiter.
> 
> ...



Sei froh, bei mir haben se letztes Jahr scheixxe gebaut, nix Bandscheibe, Rückenkatheder falsch gesetzt und letzten Donnerstag hab ich mir noch nen Faden aus der Narbe gefriemelt. Wohlgemerkt OP war am 22.1.15.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ach du Kagge - sowas wünscht man keinem.


----------



## Arki2k (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

*freu*


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin, moin Ihr Dorschverrückten |wavey:

Nun ist es soweit.
Die 'technisch, finanzielle' Planung für die Tour am 30.04.2016 ist weitestgehend komplettiert :vik:
Letzte nötige Details klären wir sonst an Bord.

Wir sind 32 Teilnehmer für eine Boardie-Vollcharter.
Das wird eine sehr coole Angelegenheit, mit hoffentlich einigen ordentlichen Leos und ( viel wichtiger ) vielen, netten Boardies, die sich auch mal persönlich kennen lernen #6

Von diesem Punkt aus, gebe ich gerne an *dorschjaeger75* weiter, der sich dann um die individuellen Essen + Übernachtung Vormerkungen kümmert.

Nochmals danke, für Eure so langfristigen Vorabbuchungen und ich freue mich natürlich auch auf ein bißchen aufgeregtes 'Dum Tüch' Geschnacke hier in den Trööts, um die Wartezeit bis zur Tour zu überbrücken. 

Bis dahin und während dessen.... Petri !!!!
CU all 30.04. #6
HeinBlöd

PS : Jeder, der sich von jetzt an noch nachmelden möchte, wird, in der Reihenfolge der Eingänge, auf die Stand-By Liste gesetzt. Nachnominiert wird nur, wenn jemand der fest Gebuchten ausfällt.


----------



## lausi97 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dum Tüch schnacken? 

Erster.............Ich bin hier der Kööööööööööööönich :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Dank an dieser Stelle für die Arbeit  Ritter Hein und Dorschjäger


----------



## Hardy48 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Jeder, der sich von jetzt an noch nachmelden möchte, wird, in der Reihenfolge der Eingänge, auf die Stand-By Liste gesetzt. Nachnominiert wird nur, wenn jemand der fest Gebuchten ausfällt.


Nur mal so 'ne Frage: Warum kommen die Nachzügler nicht erst bei 35 Festgebuchten auf die Warteliste?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Hardy
Ganz einfach, weil der Organisator, welcher den Charter Vertrag unterschrieben hat und somit Monetär in der Haftung steht, die "Spielregeln" aufstellt. 
Und Hein hat diese Vorgehensweise oft genug hier und im Orga Thread kommuniziert das bis zum Datum X die Meldung und Bezahlung erfolgt sein soll und danach dann "Dicht" ist.
Der Thread ist jetzt fast 3 Monate on. In sofern hatte jeder genug zeit  "hier ich will zu schreien. 
Jetzt startet die Tour mit den 32 Boardies die gezahlt haben.


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> @Hardy
> Ganz einfach, weil der Organisator, welcher den Charter Vertrag unterschrieben hat und somit Monetär in der Haftung steht, die "Spielregeln" aufstellt.
> Und Hein hat diese Vorgehensweise oft genug hier und im Orga Thread kommuniziert das bis zum Datum X die Meldung und Bezahlung erfolgt sein soll und danach dann "Dicht" ist.
> Der Thread ist jetzt fast 3 Monate on. In sofern hatte jeder genug zeit  "hier ich will zu schreien.
> Jetzt startet die Tour mit den 32 Boardies die gezahlt haben.




Rüchtüch...........  #6


----------



## offense80 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Drei Monate finde ich persönlich ganz schön knapp. Da hat man kaum Zeit um sich richtig vorzubereiten. Es muss ja viel geplant werden, mit der Bank gesprochen werden um einen Kredit aufzunehmen wegen dem ganzen Angelzeug was man noch nicht hat, der Urlaubsplanung usw. Ich würde sagen, wir sollten in diesem Jahr lieber schon mal die Boardie Dorschkutter Tour 2020 hier einstellen, dann ist der zeitliche Druck nicht so hoch wie bei dieser Tour. Und wenn Deadline der 31.12.2019 ist, sollten es zumindest die Hälfte hin bekommen mit einer festen Zusage :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na- damit wären wir dann endgültig bei Olafs prophezeiten Dum Tüch angekommen :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Na- damit wären wir dann endgültig bei Olafs prophezeiten Dum Tüch angekommen :m



Ich könnte jetzt natürlich viel erzählen, von wegen Kristallkugel, hellseherische Fähigkeiten, etc.pp. |uhoh:

Ich kann aber auch nur offen zugeben, daß ich 'meine' Pappenheimer hier in punkto 'Dum tüch vertellen' kenne :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt natürlich viel erzählen, von wegen Kristallkugel, hellseherische Fähigkeiten, etc.pp. |uhoh:
> 
> Ich kann aber auch nur offen zugeben, daß ich 'meine' Pappenheimer hier in punkto 'Dum tüch vertellen' kenne :vik:



Moin Olaf,
das hätte aber auch bei Bernie auf dem Echolot, wie die anderen "geheimnisvollen Zeichen" stehen können :q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Olaf,
> das hätte aber auch bei Bernie auf dem Echolot, wie die anderen "geheimnisvollen Zeichen" stehen können :q:q



Rolf, das ist ehrlich gesagt der Moment, auf den ich mich am 30.04. am meisten freue :

Wenn Käptn Bernie Lowrance die Brücke entert, um unserem Kptn. erstmal das Echo zu erklären |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> Nur mal so 'ne Frage: Warum kommen die Nachzügler nicht erst bei 35 Festgebuchten auf die Warteliste?



Hardy,

ich habe nicht exakt gezählt, aber innerhalb der fast 3 Monate hatte ich sicherlich 45-50 Personen auf der Mitfahrerliste.
3 Tage nach Trööteröffnung war die Liste voll und wir hatten zusätzlich 2 oder 3 noch auf der Standby-Liste.
Eine gewisse Fluktuation ist in dieser Größenordnung und auch dem langen Zeithorizont sicherlich zu erwarten und auch normal.

Die Anzahl der 35 Mitfahrer war so gewählt, daß es ein guter Mix aus Bezahlbarkeit der Tour und dem garantierten Nicht-Schulterschrubben mit dem Relingsnachbarn sein sollte. Andererseits aber auch so viele Mitfahrer, daß es sich nicht wie ein 'abgeschlossener innerer Zirkel' darstellt. Als es sich heraus kristallisierte, daß wir zum PONR ( wo ich den Vertrag abschicken musste ) evtl. nicht ganz 35 werden, bekam ich die Resonanz der Mitfahrer; dann lieber jeder noch 5 € mehr und dafür noch ein bißchen mehr Platz und ab dafür.

Irgendwann muß dann auch mal ein realistischer Schnitt gemacht werden #c. Und der war gestern spät abends.

Dieses noch von mir als Erklärung bzw. Ergänzung, zu dem was mein Mit-Organisatorix  dorschjaeger75 diesbzgl. bereits früher geantwortet hatte.


----------



## Norbi (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Super.....Kutter und die Anzahl der Angler steht!!:m:m
Dann können wir uns Seelisch drauf vorbereiten den Köööööönich
trocken aufzubocken


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ähhh - Norbi - der letzte Satz bedarf Erläuterung.... 


Warum muss der König aufgebockt werden? 

...und warum muss dies trocken erfolgen? |bigeyes 

Für meinereiner steht bereits jetzt fest - fürs schwere schleppen hab ich meine Söhne dabei - sofern schwer gestemmt werden muss (so oberhalb der Halbliterklasse) bitte ich um Benachrichtigung - dann bring ich Werkstattausrüstung mit.


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So,

mein Mit-Organisatorix und ich haben uns mal entschlossen, keine Kosten und Mühen zu scheuen und morgen Wind, Wellen und Frost zu trotzen, um mal eine 'Probefahrt' ex Ecky-Town zu machen :g

Nicht, daß wir da wirklich Lust zu haben..... #d

Wir tun es nur für Euch, zum Antesten für den 30.04. :q

Mal sehen, ob wir beide unseren Nicknames hier gerecht werden können ....

Wobei bei mir die Meßlatte ja etwas tiefer hängt |rolleyes


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Haaallo

Ich möchte mich mal bei den Organisatoren bedanken. Wenn man bedenkt was das für ein Stress und Arbeit ist . Die beiden haben das freiwillig übernommen ich kann nur glauben das das ne gelesen Tour wird ich War das letzte mal mit und fand es suuuuuuuuupi endgeil. 

DANKE Jungs für die Organisation 

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Haaallo
> 
> Ich möchte mich mal bei den Organisatoren bedanken. Wenn man bedenkt was das für ein Stress und Arbeit ist . *Die beiden haben das freiwillig übernommen* ich kann nur glauben das das ne gelesen Tour wird ich War das letzte mal mit und fand es suuuuuuuuupi endgeil.
> 
> ...



Danke schön !!!!

Ist viel Aufwand und Nervkram, macht aber bis zu einem gewissen Grade auch Spaß #6

Wobei das mit dem freiwillig........

Ich möchte es mal so formulieren....... |kopfkrat

Zumindest ich habe mich in Mommark eher dazu BREITschlagen lassen |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Zumindest ich habe mich in Mommark eher dazu BREITschlagen lassen |rolleyes



Das liest sich eher so wie BREIT abgefüllt (worden)  und nicht mehr in der Lage zu fliehen??? :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das liest sich eher so wie BREIT abgefüllt (worden) und nicht mehr in der Lage zu fliehen??? :q


 
 Wenn der 'Knubbelige' mir ( zum Glück ) nicht alles weggetrunken hätte, hätte ich glatt für 5 Jahre Tour-Orga unterschrieben |rotwerden


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Spaß beiseite,

soviel zum 'dum tüch' schnacken....
Es ist eigentlich die 'lockere' Regel, daß der 'König' die nächste Tour organisiert. Und da Lausi und Rolf bereits Mommark 2015 organisiert haben ( und auch 2016 ), war mal jemand anderes dran. #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> So,
> 
> mein Mit-Organisatorix und ich haben uns mal entschlossen, keine Kosten und Mühen zu scheuen und morgen Wind, Wellen und Frost zu trotzen, um mal eine 'Probefahrt' ex Ecky-Town zu machen :g
> 
> ...


Moin
und guck mal wo ich mit meinem Sternenkreuzer parken kann#ham 30.04

und viel viel Petri 
 nobbi


----------



## lausi97 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite,
> 
> soviel zum 'dum tüch' schnacken....
> Es ist eigentlich die 'lockere' Regel, daß der 'König' die nächste Tour organisiert. Und da Lausi und Rolf bereits Mommark 2015 organisiert haben ( und auch 2016 ), war mal jemand anderes dran. #6



Danke..........

Dorschbremse : "trocken Aufbocken " ist nen Insider :vik::vik::vik:,können wir aber auf dem Kutter näher erläutern :l:l:l:k


----------



## lausi97 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn der 'Knubbelige' mir ( zum Glück ) nicht alles weggetrunken hätte, hätte ich glatt für 5 Jahre Tour-Orga unterschrieben |rotwerden



Hasu doch.......aber eigentlich waren es 10 Jahre :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin..... 
tja Olaf, manchmal ist man sich gar nicht bewusst, was alles dran hängt an solch einer Tour-Orga....... Lausi und ich hatten das Glück, dass wir einen extrem Kunden-orientierten Anbieter gefunden hatten (Matze von Mommark Charterboot). Das war schon die "halbe Miete" 

....was anderes, ich hatte im Mommark-Trööt mal zwei Bilder mit den ersten UV aktiver Farbe-Versuchen reingestellt....... hier nochmal an die Profis wie Daniel , Skizzza u.s.w. 
Habt ihr bezuegl. UV-Farben und Pilkern Erfahrungen machen können? Ich hab hier nochmal ein Bild von 65Gr Pilkern im normalen Licht und dann mit UV-Lampe angestrahlt...... 
Looft dat?? #c ......man hört ja immer nur: "extrem fängig " etc. etc.


----------



## bernie (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, das ist ehrlich gesagt der Moment, auf den ich mich am 30.04. am meisten freue :
> 
> Wenn Käptn Bernie Lowrance die Brücke entert, um unserem Kptn. erstmal das Echo zu erklären |muahah:|muahah:



Dohv seid Ihr....unendlich Dohv |gr:

:q


----------



## bernie (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Olaf,
> das hätte aber auch bei Bernie auf dem Echolot, wie die anderen "geheimnisvollen Zeichen" stehen können :q:q



siehe oben


----------



## bernie (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin.....
> #c ......man hört ja immer nur: "extrem fängig " etc. etc.



Neee watt Farben 
die sehen unglaublich Schawül aus


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Neee watt Farben
> die sehen unglaublich Schawül aus




...... warum bist'n so ?????  |bigeyes|bigeyes ()

....... nimm das :g. 65GR und fängig. So......... rechts Schwarzlicht. Nur für dich bernie :q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Dohv seid Ihr....unendlich Dohv |gr:
> 
> :q


 
 Bernie,

 damit Du uns nicht mehr böse bist......

 Jau, wir waren zu dohv, die Fische zu fangen, die ständig unter unserem Boot scharwenzelten. #t

 Wieder lieb |smlove2: ??


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin
> und guck mal wo ich mit meinem Sternenkreuzer parken kann#ham 30.04
> nobbi




 Machst Du : Guggst Du in PN :g


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen Männers! 
@Rolf
Vorweg, die UV Pilker sehen doch richtig schick aus!! Auch die Farbe unter UV finde ich gelungen. .. Daumen hoch dafür! 
Zum Thema UV oder auch Fluo allgemein. .. Tja, ist wohl wie mit allen Sachen im Bereich Angeln ne Glaubensfrage bzw auch tagesabhängig vom Geschmack der Fische!!
Um mal als Beispiel die Farbe Motoroil beim GuFi zu nehmen.  Fängt diese Farbe so gut weil Sie UV Aktiv ist, oder einfach nur weil Sie perfekt die Farbe einer Lieblingsspeise,nämlich dem Krebs/Krabbe, vom Dorsch  imitiert???....man weiß es nicht...


----------



## bernie (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hab´s!!! :
Wir fangen uns ein paar Dutzend Krabben und lackiernse  mit schawülen Leuchtzeuch!!!! 

Das ist bestimmt DEEER Bringer  ... da kommt dann alles zusammen, was die Dorschleins mögen und Rollo kann sein buntes Zeuch verballern :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Farbe hin und her, die richtige Köderführung zum passenden Köder ist meiner Erfahrung nach der Knackpunkt. Ich selber fische über das Jahr nur 2, max 3 Farben Gummifisch.

Aber die Pilker sehen ja echt gut aus Rolf#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Leute, 
Danke euch allen für euer Feedback........ sicherlich ist es auch entscheidend, in welchen Tiefen man fischt. |rolleyes
Daniel, stimmt....... man muss dran glauben (dass der Dorsch Köder in "Krabbenfarbe" mag) 

Matze, Danke Danke.... da hast du natürlich Recht........ ich sag immer: "was nützt dir ein Porsche, wenn du nicht fahren kannst ."
Die Köderführung und das Spiel ist schon sehr ausschlaggebend, deshalb immer so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig .


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Farbe hin und her, die richtige Köderführung zum passenden Köder ist meiner Erfahrung nach der Knackpunkt.



Matze, daß Du der Boardie-Mommark-Tour gerade zwischen den Zeilen schreibst, daß wir alle nicht angeln können, ist Dir schon bewusst, oder ? |motz::e|motz:

 :m:m


----------



## MS aus G (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Naja Hein, alle?

6St. konnte ich immerhin aus dem "Echolotgewusel" unseres Kaleus rauszuppeln!!!

Da Ihr ja nun alles unter Dach und Fach habt, wünsche ich Euch schonmal eine super Tour!!! Und die wird es, da bin ich mir sicher. Meinen Glückwunsch und Respekt noch für Deine "Seelenruhe" beim Organisieren der Tour!!! Das war ja nicht immer einfach die Ruhe zu bewahren, bei den vielen An- und Abmeldungen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Naja Hein, alle?
> 
> 6St. konnte ich immerhin aus dem "Echolotgewusel" unseres Kaleus rauszuppeln!!!
> 
> ...



Klar wird es eine klasse Tour :g

------------------------------

Stimmt, wenigstens Du konntest ein paar rauszuppeln, auf Deinen Doppelschwanz 
Wobei.....
Wieso organisierst eigentlich nicht Du die Tour, als der mit den Meisten |kopfkrat
Ach nee, Du warst ja an dem Abend, als es zum Schwur kam, schon lange ( vollkommen ausgepumpt vom Drillen  ) schon unter der S-04 Bettwäsche am Heia machen |rolleyes

#g


----------



## MS aus G (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Außerdem kann ich ja nur im November!

Und muss ja auch noch 2 andere Touren planen. Eine hab ich übrigens soeben gebucht!!! Vom 12.11. eine Woche. Wollen doch mal sehen, ob es beim Matze nicht auch etwas später noch was zu fangen gibt!?!

Eins werde ich auf unserem Boot aber gleich abstellen. Und zwar die "Fischerkennung" auf dem Echolot!!! Denn vor Als sind glaub ich "zu viele" Fischschwärme, der unterschiedlichsten Fischarten unterwegs!!! So schnell können meine Matrosen gar nicht auf die entsprechende Angelart reagieren!!!

Von den Erklärungen/Deutungen vom Bernie auf dem Kutter dreht bitte ein Video!!! Ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Kapitän seinen Mund nicht mehr zukriegt und völlig erstaunt ist, was unter seinem Kutter so alles "los" ist!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Zitat Hein Blöd:
Matze, daß Du der Boardie-Mommark-Tour gerade zwischen den Zeilen schreibst, daß wir alle nicht angeln können, ist Dir schon bewusst, oder ? 


Alle???????????? 

also ICH war soweit zufrieden ;-)

Mario: Warum bisd`n so???
Schliesslich habbich Dich zum Fisch geführt.... musstet sie nur noch rausziehen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Hein Blöd

.....neeee so war das nicht gemeint.....


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



matze2004 schrieb:


> @Hein Blöd
> 
> .....neeee so war das nicht gemeint.....



Matze,

weiß ich doch :m

Aber da wir hier : isch 'abe Färtisch - mit der Tourplanung haben, ( zumindest von meiner Seite, Daniel kommt ja demnächst ins Spiel ) müssen wir halt bis zum 30.04. 'dum tüch' schnacken, um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken 

Wie Kinder vor Weihnachten mit'm Adventskalender.
Jeden Tag ein Türchen oder 1 x täglich 'dum tüch'.
Und da bot sich Deine Steilvorlage einfach an :g

Aber für unsere nächste Tour zu Dir, Ende Okt., könntest die Pfütze schon mal ein bißchen besser besetzen :m:m


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Falls noch jemand die Tage zählt: Ab morgen wird's zweistellig:vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Also das gute, alte BW ( Y-Tours, Wir buchen - Sie fluchen ) Maßband hervorgeholt. #6

 Ich guck mal, ob ich zur Feier des Tages gleich noch ein paar 'Impressionen' finde |kopfkrat und hier reinstelle....


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand die Tage zählt: Ab morgen wird's zweistellig:vik:



Das hatte ich ja gar nicht auf dem Zettel mit dem Tageszähler |bigeyes.

Aber da ja ein historischer Tag ( von 3-stellig auf 2-stellig bis zur BKT-Tour 2016 ) eingeläutet ist.....

3 der Teilnehmer der BKT 2016 hatten kürzlich eine Vorab-Probe(aus)fahrt.

Die Klamotten am 30.04. dürfen dann hoffentlich etwas frühlingshafter / sommerlicher sein, als auf den Fotos hier, aber die generelle Richtung stimmt schon mal #6


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

99ihr Luschen...........


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jaja - ich beeil' mich schon! 
Muss noch vierzehn Tage warten, bis ich Reha machen darf |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Kai, wennste bis zum 30.04. nicht bei 100% bist, darfst Du Dich mit nackigem Rücken bäuchlinks auf die Bank legen und 'ne Dorschklatschmassage genießen. Das ist 'nen altes Wikingerheilmittel und hilft immer, auch gegen Löcher inne Socken und ausgefranste Hosenbeine :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hase- wie gut, dass Du kein Kaufmann geworden bist - Du würdest glatt Nüllekäse als Gouda verkaufen :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ......darfst Du Dich mit nackigem Rücken bäuchlinks auf die Bank legen und 'ne Dorschklatschmassage genießen......



Klingt mir nach einer regionalen Abwandlung des trocken Aufbockens |bigeyes

:m:m:m


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kai, wennste bis zum 30.04. nicht bei 100% bist, darfst Du Dich mit nackigem Rücken bäuchlinks auf die Bank legen



Wenn er das :k:k macht der Kai, dann hat Prinzessin Lillifee aber abgedankt :vik::vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

:q das würde ne teure Angelegenheit für Euch werden - ich bin zwar für so manche Schandtat zu haben,  Spezialfälle erfordern aber auch spezielle Getränke - ich bevorzuge Single Malt oder (wirklich gute)Obstbrände. 

Und ich spucke nicht ins Glas! |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> :q das würde ne teure Angelegenheit für Euch werden - ich bin zwar für so manche Schandtat zu haben, Spezialfälle erfordern aber auch spezielle Getränke - ich bevorzuge Single Malt oder (wirklich gute)Obstbrände.
> 
> Und ich spucke nicht ins Glas! |wavey:




Wir sprechen uns NACH Deiner Reha wieder..... 
So wie Du ( noch ) schreibst, scheinst Du die ja jungfräulich anzutreten ..... |sagnix


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Für mich ist momentan alles easy - schwebe sanft auf einer Wolke namens Fentanylpflaster :m


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das hättest Du doch auch rauchen können :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Vom Prinzip her nicht mal soo schlecht,  die Idee... 

Ne fette Zigarre in Fentanyl gedippt - da noch ein Pinnchen Novalgin dazu ( ja, das kommt bei mir zum Bubu machen obendrauf)  - Das bekommt dann nen edlen Touch und man fühlt sich wie ein (bekiffter) Lord


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her nicht mal soo schlecht, die Idee...
> 
> Ne fette Zigarre in Fentanyl gedippt - da noch ein Pinnchen Novalgin dazu ( ja, das kommt bei mir zum Bubu machen obendrauf) - Das bekommt dann nen edlen Touch und man fühlt sich wie ein (bekiffter) Lord



Da haben wir ja schon mal einen, der bei der Königsdorschfängerdopingnachkontrolle durchs Raster fällt


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na Gott sei Dank!!! 
Bin ich schon mal aus dem Schneider. #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank!!!
> Bin ich schon mal aus dem Schneider. #6


 
 Was machst Du noch hier im Board um diese Zeit ???? |znaika:
 Du sollst zur Reha und dort ist dann aber um 22.00 Uhr Zapfenstreich(eln). #4

 Gewöhn Dich schon mal dran


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Noch nicht - dat muss ers noch vierzehn Tage alles schön sutje verheilen - dann erst darf ich los |wavey:

Und wann bzw ob ich meinen Zapfen Streich(l)e is privat


----------



## lausi97 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> :q das würde ne teure Angelegenheit für Euch werden - ich bin zwar für so manche Schandtat zu haben,  Spezialfälle erfordern aber auch spezielle Getränke - ich bevorzuge Single Malt oder (wirklich gute)Obstbrände.
> 
> Und ich spucke nicht ins Glas! |wavey:



Och, ich hab da nen" Offense" für , der versteht was von seinem Job:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

98#6#6


----------



## Honeyball (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Und wann bzw ob ich meinen Zapfen Streich(l)e is privat



Wozu gibt's denn dann Reha-Schwestern???

....oder heißt es dann: "Brrrrr, da kommt der Pfleger mit den kalten Fingern" :q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Och, ich hab da nen" Offense" für , der versteht was von seinem Job:q:q




Mein König, wie lauten eure Befehle :k


----------



## lausi97 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Mein König, wie lauten eure Befehle :k



In97Tagen umdrehen und festhalten :l:l:l


----------



## Norbi (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

OHH Haue Ha.......da sag ich nur.....Kimme,Korn und ran:m


----------



## Arki2k (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wozu gibt's denn dann Reha-Schwestern???
> 
> ....oder heißt es dann: &quot;Brrrrr, da kommt der Pfleger mit den kalten Fingern&quot; :q:q:q


 
Ich wurde gerufen? Ich stecke meine Finger fast überall rein, wenn es genug Geld gibt x) Ich pack schon mal die Handschuhe ein - sonst noch was? Fenta ist leider abgezählt ^^ Tilidin oder Tramal gefällig


----------



## offense80 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Lausi ist halt der König der Analen:q


----------



## lausi97 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Lausi ist halt der König der Analen:q



Hase.........:l

Und es ist gut zu wissen, daß ne Fachkraft an Bord ist........:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

96und übergabe an den nächsten


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> und übergabe an den nächsten


 
 Trägst Du Dich etwa mit Rücktrittsgedanken |bigeyes|bigeyes
 Abdankung , Exil :c


----------



## Arki2k (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

95 und es wird weniger


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wer Langeweile hat kommt auf Ideen -

Weiß einer von Euch,  ob und wie man einen Drillsimulator (so wie auf den Angelmessen ausgestellt)  der Krankenkasse als Rehamaßnahme verklickern bzw abrechnen kann? |kopfkrat

Geile Idee, oder? :m

Und es kann keiner von euch behaupten, ich würde mir keine Mühe geben, bzw mir keinen Kopf machen rechtzeitig fit zu werden.


----------



## lausi97 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wer Langeweile hat kommt auf Ideen -
> 
> Weiß einer von Euch,  ob und wie man einen Drillsimulator (so wie auf den Angelmessen ausgestellt)  der Krankenkasse als Rehamaßnahme verklickern bzw abrechnen kann? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Drillsimulator, denn brauchst für die Tour aber nicht, kommst eh nicht zum angeln |rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wer Langeweile hat kommt auf Ideen -
> 
> Weiß einer von Euch, ob und wie man einen Drillsimulator (so wie auf den Angelmessen ausgestellt) der Krankenkasse als Rehamaßnahme verklickern bzw abrechnen kann? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Fang doch mit dem einseitigen Reißen in der Halbliterklasse an. Das kommt einer Pilkbewegung doch schon ~ nahe |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

N halber Liter reicht nicht,  um an der Rückenmuskulatur anzuklingeln - abgesehen davon,  dass sich die Medikamente nicht mit dem Alk vertragen |uhoh:

Aber ich kriege den Bewegungsablauf pilken und trinken grad nicht so wirklich miteinander vereinbart... 
Olaf - wie trinkst Du? Setzt Du das Glas an den Mund oder trinkst Du von weitem? :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Olaf - wie trinkst Du? Setzt Du das Glas an den Mund oder trinkst Du von weitem? :q



Schnabeltasse 

--------------------------

Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas zu indiskret ( dann einfach ignorieren ), aber ich finde Du klangst direkt nach der OP euphorischer, als es sich jetzt so anhört.....


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, *94* und der Rest von heute - bis zu unserer BKT, die bestimmt etwas wird, von denen man noch eines Tages den Enkelkindern erzählt #6

 Doppelschwör :g und Dreifach-Shake |rolleyes


----------



## Norbi (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> So, *94* und der Rest von heute - bis zu unserer BKT, die bestimmt etwas wird, von denen man noch eines Tages den Enkelkindern erzählt #6
> 
> Doppelschwör :g und Dreifach-Shake |rolleyes



Ich halte lieber meinen Mund,nachher wollen Alle von mir die Adresse von Lausi haben:q


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo 

Das wird in die Geschichte eingehen! 
Und ins Guinness Buch mit dem Thema 

Wieviel Gelaber vor so einer Tour gemacht wird


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das wird in die Geschichte eingehen!
> Und ins Guinness Buch mit dem Thema
> ...



Logisch,

wenn es so ein Fangerfolg wird, wie auf der Antares letztes Frühjahr #d,mit seiner 3-Stopp-Strategie aus der Formel 1, haben wir *danach* ja nichts zu berichten bzw. zu belabern #t

 :m:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich halte lieber meinen Mund,nachher wollen Alle von mir die Adresse von Lausi haben:q



Die wird am 01.Mai ( the day after ) in den 'einschlägigen' Foren versteigert


----------



## lausi97 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich halte lieber meinen Mund,nachher wollen Alle von mir die Adresse von Lausi haben:q



Wie, was, wo.........:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das wird in die Geschichte eingehen!
> Und ins Guinness Buch mit dem Thema
> ...



Da müsstet ihr aber noch mehr als einen Zahn zulegen -

Die Threads von zwei Boardie - Norwegentouren waren wesentlich exzessiver und gingen gut über 1,5 Jahre (jeweils)

Dann hau ma inne Tasten! :m

Von wegen Boxenstrategie - ich werde mich wohl auf die 2Pils- Strategie festlegen (pro Stunde):m


----------



## offense80 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Solange wir nicht vorher noch einen Boardie Kutter Tanz einstudieren und dann tanzend an und von Bord gehen, bin ich echt entspannt was die Tour angeht. Endlich wieder die Crew vom letzten mal wiedersehen #h

Shake Shake Shake 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV3zE6yZviE

Das Lied sorgt bei Insidern für "Bombenstimmung"


----------



## lausi97 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Solange wir nicht vorher noch einen Boardie Kutter Tanz einstudieren und dann tanzend an und von Bord gehen, bin ich echt entspannt was die Tour angeht. Endlich wieder die Crew vom letzten mal wiedersehen #h
> 
> Shake Shake Shake
> 
> ...



Das wäre es doch, die "neuen " im Baströckchen, tanzen dann Limbo oder Lambada :vik:


----------



## Nico27 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Das wäre es doch, die "neuen " im Baströckchen, tanzen dann Limbo oder Lambada :vik:


Guten Morgen 
...Nix da, die "Alten" führen nen Willkommen- u. Einführungstanz auf! 
Fangt schonmal an etwas einzustudieren 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Januar 2016)

lausi97 schrieb:


> Das wäre es doch, die "neuen " im Baströckchen, tanzen dann Limbo oder Lambada :vik:



....... Wie sich manche Leute Ihre erotischen Anregungen holen, unglaublich. ( weiß garnicht wie das Ende Mai für 2 Wochen in Nordnorwegen werden soll. Aufgrund der doch extrem niedrigen Einwohnerzahl kann das schon interessant werden. Aus Sicherheitsgründen würde auch die Verabreichung von Valium für die Zeit wegfallen.


----------



## schuessel (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

"Die neuen im baströckchen"
Ob Du das sehen möchtest wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... Wie sich manche Leute Ihre erotischen Anregungen holen, unglaublich.


 
 Joh, stimmt !

 Was dem einen sein Baströckchen, ist dem anderen sein Topfkuchen :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Einführungstanz



Nico,

es gibt bestimmte Begrifflichkeiten, die bei Lausi einen...... 
ääähhhhh...... wie formuliere ich es |kopfkrat|kopfkrat....
also, nun ja......... ich nenne es mal.....'Schlüsselreiz' auslösen können.......

Und ich würde schätzen, daß Dein o.g. Begriff dazu zählen könnte :q


----------



## lausi97 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Rolf, keine Sorge........|rolleyes|supergri

Tja Olaf, "Einführungstanz" ist schon ein verwandelter Elfer |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Tja Olaf, "Einführungstanz" ist schon ein verwandelter Elfer |supergri




 jupp.... da "steckt man nicht drin"  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes (:q)


----------



## Norbi (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jupp.... da "steckt man nicht drin"  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes (:q)



Oder doch????? Da hilft nur A-Backen zusammen und durch.....|supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Leute, ihr macht mir langsam Angst! 

Hier bekommen sicherlich einige nen Zwerchfellriss vor Lachen,  oder n Schleudertrauma vom Kopfschütteln. 
Nich, datt wa noch krankheitsbedingte Ausfälle unner de Teilnehmas kriegen #h

Zu den letzten paar Postings ; Wenn das der Ferkelfahnder querliest,  is mindestens einer von Euch "fällig".


----------



## Honeyball (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Kai, die ferkeln hier alle mit voller Absicht :m

Jetzt wird da auch noch irgendwem im Baströckchen irgendein Topfkuchen beim Tanzen eingeführt...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Hätte man den nicht einfach auch essen können?#c
Ich hab langsam so meine Bedenken, wo wir als seriöse Salzwasserangler und Mods da wohl reingeraten sind.#t|rolleyes
Vor allem, wo wir doch die Kinder dabei haben :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Also das mit dem seriös können wir nach der Tour getrost vergessen - dat steht jetzt schon fest. 

Kinder bringe ich nicht mit zur Tour - eher Bengel,  bei denen ich mir Gedanken drum machen muss,  dass die s bei ner eventuellen Retourkutsche nicht übertreiben. Die sind da recht gewitzt, schießen aber gerne mal drüber hinaus. |supergri


----------



## lausi97 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kai, die ferkeln hier alle mit voller Absicht :m
> 
> Jetzt wird da auch noch irgendwem im Baströckchen irgendein Topfkuchen beim Tanzen eingeführt...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Hätte man den nicht einfach auch essen können?#c
> ...



|supergri|supergri|supergritja ,da musse durch..........,soso seriös|rolleyesmeinst du nicht eher maßös:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## lausi97 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Also das mit dem seriös können wir nach der Tour getrost vergessen - dat steht jetzt schon fest.
> 
> Kinder bringe ich nicht mit zur Tour - eher Bengel,  bei denen ich mir Gedanken drum machen muss,  dass die s bei ner eventuellen Retourkutsche nicht übertreiben. Die sind da recht gewitzt, schießen aber gerne mal drüber hinaus. |supergri



no problem,hab auch so`n exemplar|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergriund wenn der "Knubbelige" anfängt,sach ich dir,da schlackern se mit die Elefantenohren|supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

:q... Man versteht sich.... #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Also das mit dem seriös können wir *nach* der Tour getrost vergessen......



Du Optimist :q:q
Ich hätte eher den Moment des 'Leinen los' als spätesten Zeitpunkt vermutet


----------



## lausi97 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich hätte eher den Moment des 'Leinen los'



Und dann" Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt"..........


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Und dann" Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt"..........



Du ferkel |wavey:


----------



## Norbi (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Und dann" Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt"..........



 Nennt das sich dann....Kopfrute?|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jajaja - Sprüche klopfen,  aber morgens ne halbe Viagra nehmen müssen um sich nicht auffe Schuhe zu pinkeln. |supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Jajaja - Sprüche klopfen, aber morgens ne halbe Viagra nehmen müssen um sich nicht auffe Schuhe zu pinkeln. |supergri


 
 Hab Schuhgröße 46, 'ne halbe reicht da schon nicht mehr #t


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Stellst Dich halt wie ein Pinguin mit abgewinkelten Füßen ans Becken |supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Stellst Dich halt wie ein Pinguin mit abgewinkelten Füßen ans Becken |supergri



 Ich mach es zwar immer direkt über die Reling, aber das'n guter Tipp #6:vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ach so - über de Reling? 
Dann sei so nett und gib vorher Honeyball bescheid,  dann kannst ihm seine ausgeblichenen BVB-Socken nachfärben :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> dann kannst ihm seine ausgeblichenen BVB-Socken nachfärben :m


 
 Meinetwegen gerne, ..... obwohl sie danach schwarz/weiß und blau sind


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dat mittem blau lass ma besser sein - also nicht so viel "Blue Curacao"  trinken |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Jajaja - Sprüche klopfen,  aber morgens ne halbe Viagra nehmen müssen um sich nicht auffe Schuhe zu pinkeln. |supergri



Du junger Hüpfer, in unserem Alter macht man nicht mehr so oft, dafür aber intensiver |supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Gut möglich - hab schon öfters gehört, dass Senioren auf ausgefallenen Sex stehen. 

Montags....... ausgefallen 
Dienstag....... ausgefallen 
Mittwoch...... ausgefallen 
......
......
......
......:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Gut möglich - hab schon öfters gehört, dass Senioren auf ausgefallenen Sex stehen.
> 
> Montags....... ausgefallen
> Dienstag....... ausgefallen
> ...



Nö, 2009, 10, 11, 12. ........:q


----------



## Nico27 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dann müsst ihr mal eine Grenze definieren zwischen junger Hüpfer im bastrock.. und senior mit blauem Urin 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lausi97 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Dann müsst ihr mal eine Grenze definieren zwischen junger Hüpfer im bastrock.. und senior mit blauem Urin
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Der Übergang ist fließend........


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Dann müsst ihr mal eine Grenze definieren zwischen junger Hüpfer im bastrock.. und senior mit blauem Urin
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Moin Nico,

da gehören wir doch alle noch nicht hin . ..... in solch ein Alter kommt man doch erst, wenn das Ka.....en mehr Spass macht, als das Bu......en. 
Und Nein, soweit ist noch keiner, dass er irgendwie Rutenhalter am notwendigen Rollator montiert hat....


----------



## lausi97 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> dass er irgendwie Rutenhalter am notwendigen Rollator montiert hat....



Sicher? Mich düngt da so ein Intrigant aus Westerce..,würde sowas besitzen |supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Vergess bitte nicht ein Video davon zu machen,  wenn Du gedün*g*t wirst - sieht sicher lustig aus.... 


Lausi - you made my day - hab Tränen gelacht :m


----------



## lausi97 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Vergess bitte nicht ein Video davon zu machen,  wenn Du gedün*g*t wirst - sieht sicher lustig aus....
> 
> 
> Lausi - you made my day - hab Tränen gelacht :m



Wenigstens einen glücklich gemacht.......|supergri


----------



## Norbi (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das hört sich an das wir bevor wir den Kutter betreten ne Urinprobe abgeben müssen:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Das hört sich an das wir bevor wir den Kutter betreten ne Urinprobe abgeben müssen:m


 
 Erst bei Feststellung des Königsdorschfängers.
 ( Dopingkontrolle etc. pp. )


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Dann müsst ihr mal eine Grenze definieren zwischen junger Hüpfer im bastrock.. und senior mit blauem Urin


 
 Gibt auch noch eine weitere Einteilungskategorie :

 Rote Zipfelmützenträger :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Das hört sich an das wir bevor wir den Kutter betreten ne Urinprobe abgeben müssen:m



Ungedopt kommscht eh nicht an Bord........


----------



## Norbi (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ungedopt kommscht eh nicht an Bord........



Ach,der Herr Lausi will wohl die Urinproben abschmecken tz tz tz|bigeyes


----------



## Beppo (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Alle quatschen über´s lullern..

Ich find urinieren sooo toll...dafür stehe ich sogar nachts auf.

Und das PVC Abwasserrohr benutze ich auch zuhause 

grüssle
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Alle quatschen über´s lullern..
> 
> Ich find urinieren sooo toll...dafür stehe ich sogar nachts auf.
> 
> ...



Beppilein,

 da biste ja endlich wieder #6
 Nun wird alles gut  :vik:


----------



## Norbi (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Und jetzt wird aus Beppilein= Pippilein#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nöh,

 auf unseren 'knubbeligen' lassen wir nichts kommen.


----------



## Norbi (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ach Mennooooo:c#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin Jungs,
sind es jetzt noch ca.92Tage bis wir uns sehen|wavey:
und guckt mal ich stelle gerade mein outfit zusammen.
Ein neues Cappy hab ich schon:m


----------



## Yupii (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dich kann auch nix entstellen:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

[SIZE=+1]Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert,
								Lebt es sich ganz ungeniert.

:q:q:q
[/SIZE]


----------



## Yupii (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Alle quatschen über´s lullern..
> 
> Ich find urinieren sooo toll...dafür stehe ich sogar nachts auf.
> 
> ...



Hallo Beppo,
wo hast du denn so stange geleckt?


----------



## Norbi (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs,
> sind es jetzt noch ca.92Tage bis wir uns sehen|wavey:
> und guckt mal ich stelle gerade mein outfit zusammen.
> Ein neues Cappy hab ich schon:m



Moin Nobbi,fehlt nur noch der User-Name:m#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Nobbi,fehlt nur noch der User-Name:m#h


Moin Moin Norbi,
nein nein dann erkennen sie mich ja
ich hoffe es geht Dir gut#h

lg Norbert


----------



## Norbi (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Norbi,
> nein nein dann erkennen sie mich ja
> ich hoffe es geht Dir gut#h
> 
> lg Norbert



Ahh sooo!!Na ich will mich nicht beklagen,mir fehlt das Angeln,von mir aus könnte jeder Tag ABBA sein,mir fehlt das Gemeinsame


----------



## lausi97 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nobbi,dasch ja mal nen tippitoppi Mützelchen#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nobbi,dasch ja mal nen tippitoppi Mützelchen#6


Ja Moin mein Könich lausi,
Danke#h
und sry ersteinmal für die Absage für Mommark, Aals Selbständiger  aufen Bau im Frühjahr:m

Betten und Konto sauber überzogen

lg nobbi​


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> nein nein dann erkennen sie mich ja



Und dann haben wir wieder hunderte von kreischenden Groupies am Anleger stehen....... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und dann haben wir wieder hunderte von kreischenden Groupies am Anleger stehen....... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


Moin Moin Hein ( Olaf)  
Ja.
Für uns interessiert sich ja keine Sau meer;-)


----------



## Beppo (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Loide,

wg. der lieben Nachfragen wo ich so stange geleckt hatte (ne Yupii? )
und anders lautender Formulierungen zum Erfragen meines Aufenthaltsortes , 
halte ich es mit Hannes Wader und bin zumindest hobbymässig "heute hier morgen dort.."

aber halt nicht oft online, weil ich mit dem Konsum des übermäßigen Informationsvorkommens des WWW vorsichtig sein will...was beim Allohol ja nicht zutrifft. *hüstel

Ich lese aber immer fleissig mit.

bis in Bälde 
the Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> und bin zumindest ........... "heute hier morgen dort.."



 Logisch, hätten wir uns ja auch denken können :g

 Ist ja noch 'Wintertransferperiode' :m:m:m


----------



## SveMa (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ahh sooo!!Na ich will mich nicht beklagen,mir fehlt das Angeln,von mir aus könnte jeder Tag ABBA sein,mir fehlt das Gemeinsame



Ich würde mir Mühe geben dabei zu sein :m


----------



## Norbi (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Ich würde mir Mühe geben dabei zu sein :m



Moin Thomas,ich werde mir keine Mühe geben,ich bin dabei.:m
Du glaubst garnicht wie es mir in den Fingern juckt,und das Wiedersehen der Bekannten,und kennen lernen der Neuen Boardies ist jeder Aufwand wert.ICK FREU MIR


----------



## drolle68 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mal was anderes. Hab da noch einen Swimsuit.2x getragen in Norwegen. Irgendwie ist der Anzug in den letzten Jahren geschrumpft. . Nur wenig Gebrauchsspuren. Größe L . Für ne schmale "Mark" zu haben. Bei Intersse einfach PN. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Hab da noch einen Swimsuit.2x getragen in Norwegen. Irgendwie ist der Anzug in den letzten Jahren geschrumpft. . Nur wenig Gebrauchsspuren. Größe L . Für ne schmale "Mark" zu haben. Bei Intersse einfach PN. Gruß Drolle.



hm, Grösse L....... bisschen eng für mich (|bigeyes),  da fällt mir nur Svenni ein?! #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> hm, Grösse L....... bisschen eng für mich (|bigeyes)



 Rolf, aber so 'auf Taille geschnitten', würde Dich viel jünger wirken lassen |rolleyes


 Nu aber Hackengas und ab durch die Mitte , während hier der Mittelfinger-in-die-Höhe-reck-Smiley wieder verzweifelt gesucht wird


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, aber so 'auf Taille geschnitten', würde Dich viel jünger wirken lassen |rolleyes
> 
> 
> Nu aber Hackengas und ab durch die Mitte , während hier der Mittelfinger-in-die-Höhe-reck-Smiley wieder verzweifelt gesucht wird



...........  |gr:|gr::e ....... Ooooooh, eure Gehässigkeit ()


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ........... |gr:|gr::e ....... Ooooooh, eure Gehässigkeit ()


 
 Ist nur Neid :vik:

 An mir und meinem zwergenhaften Wuchs würde so ein 'L' Strampler ja aussehen, wie ein 2-Mann-Zelt |uhoh:


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ist nur Neid :vik:
> 
> An mir und meinem zwergenhaften Wuchs würde so ein 'L' Strampler ja aussehen, wie ein 2-Mann-Zelt |uhoh:



............   |bigeyes|rolleyes sicher sicher, natürlich


----------



## Arki2k (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich habe mir gerade eine gekauft -.-' Hast mal einen Link bzw. Preis


----------



## drolle68 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mach morgen mal ein Foto. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## SveMa (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,ich werde mir keine Mühe geben,ich bin dabei.:m
> 
> Du glaubst garnicht wie es mir in den Fingern juckt,und das Wiedersehen der Bekannten,und kennen lernen der Neuen Boardies ist jeder Aufwand wert.ICK FREU MIR




Natürlich bin ich dabei Norbert, keine Frage, ich meinte das mit dem Mühe geben in Bezug auf das tägliche ABBA


----------



## drolle68 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So. hier ein Bild vom Anzug. Hatte so an 40,- Euronen gedacht. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wer regelt das jetzt eigentlich mit Übernachtung ? Wollte ja nach der Tour wieder direkt zurück fahren habe am 29.4. aber Spätschicht und bin erst gegen Mitternacht zu Hause . Stress pur und an Schlaf nicht zu denken .


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Trage Dich mit Auswahl B in die Liste ein und Dorschjäger kümmert sich. 

Dein Wohnort liegt nicht weit ab vonne 7 - da könnt ich Dich morgens auf dem Weg einsammeln.


----------



## eiswerner (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Heeeee,
ihr solltet mal diese Tour im Süden der Republik machen,
soo weit kann ich nicht Fahren#d


----------



## Honeyball (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn das so weiter regnet, sind Nord- und Ostsee bald bei Dir :m


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin 
Stellt euch das mal vor !

Ne pilktour auf Bodensee !

Eine interessante Sache aber wie  kommen die kutter dahin ?

Grüße #c


----------



## SveMa (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Heeeee,
> 
> ihr solltet mal diese Tour im Süden der Republik machen,
> 
> soo weit kann ich nicht Fahren#d




Gibt es da nicht auch was, was man auf dem Bodensee organisieren kann ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So lange da nicht kräftig nachgesalzt wird um anschließend ne feine Besatzmaßnahe mit Dorsch und Co durchzuführen,  sehe ich da schwarz für ne Kuttertour :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> So lange da nicht kräftig nachgesalzt wird um anschließend ne feine Besatzmaßnahe mit Dorsch und Co durchzuführen, sehe ich da schwarz für ne Kuttertour :m


 
 Das war mal Ende 70'er / Anf. 80'er ein Aprilscherz im Blinker.
 Man hätte in Salzhausen ( hallo Gemüsetaxi |wavey: ) einen See entdeckt, dessen Salzwerte ideal für Dorsche wären und es wären schon einige Kutterkapitäne dabei, ihre Dampfer für Dorschtouren dorthin zu verlegen. ( oder so ähnlich, zu lange her.... )
 Zumindest hatte man in der Redaktion wohl schon Buchungsanfragen, bevor es in der Mai-Ausgabe als 'Aprilscherz' enttarnt wurde. |uhoh:


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nee mach keinen Scheiß :q Da habe ich ja gar nix von mitbekommen . Der SFV Elbe hat hier zwar ne Teichanlage ( war selber 33 Jahre im Verein ) aber ich stell mir gerade vor wie Egbert mit der Blauort vor meiner Haustür in See sticht . :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wo Du grade ma wieder online bist - trage Dich doch mal in die Liste ein von wegen A oder B


----------



## Honeyball (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hatten wir doch auch schon mal im AB, dass im Salzkammergut ein Staudamm gebaut und ein Tal geflutet werden, wo dann Dorsch und Plattfisch gedeihen könnten :m


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wo Du grade ma wieder online bist - trage Dich doch mal in die Liste ein von wegen A oder B



Ach so , ja . Bescheidene Frage . Wo finde ich die Liste ? |kopfkrat


----------



## lausi97 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Ach so , ja . Bescheidene Frage . Wo finde ich die Liste ? |kopfkrat



Ruf hier einfach mal nach Daniel, der trägt dich dann ein #h.
Ansonsten ist die Liste im Dorschkutter Orga Trööt zu finden.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Ach so , ja . Bescheidene Frage . Wo finde ich die Liste ? |kopfkrat



 Guggst Du hier.


----------



## Beppo (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin People,

ich wollte nochmal darauf hinweisen, wo ich schonmal online bin, dass ich beim Entrichten der Fischereiabgabe auf ein paar Probleme gestossen bin, die ich jedoch mit dem Helpdesk und dem Admin der Website lösen konnte.

Achja zur Online Bezahlung geht wohl nur visa oder Maestro 

Wenn jemand Probleme mit der Applikation hat, PN an mich.

hier nochmal der Link .. 

https://service.schleswig-holstein.de/Verwaltungsportal/FVP/Application/DienstEinstieg.aspx?fid=19

Steht aber auch im Orga Thread (Der Link)

grüsse
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

*Bernie* : |birthday:#g

 Gesundheit und alles Gute, mein lieber KaLeu #6


----------



## Beppo (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dem schliesse ich mich auch hier nochmal an..hmm ich schmecke schon den Appelkuchen..wehe Du machst keinen, dann trinke ich Deinen ganzen Biervorrat aus  (hoffentlich isses Mehl alle hi hi )

Alles Gute mein Rutenkumpel.

Beppo


----------



## drolle68 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> So. hier ein Bild vom Anzug. Hatte so an 40,- Euronen gedacht. Gruß Drolle.


  Hallo.
Will ihn nicht wegschmeißen. Aber 20 € sollte er wert sein. #h#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Für nen zwanni bleibt der in Rinteln :m

Hast auch kein Stress mit Versand.


----------



## offense80 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Biete 20,01 Euro und du kannst ihn mit zur Tour bringen :q:vik:

boa bin ich ein fotziger Fuchs.....nee fuchsiger Fick.....nee ach egal, ich bin *Prinzessin Lillyfee*


----------



## lausi97 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Biete 20,01 Euro und du kannst ihn mit zur Tour bringen :q:vik:
> 
> boa bin ich ein fotziger Fuchs.....nee fuchsiger Fick.....nee ach egal, ich bin *Prinzessin Lillyfee*



Hase, ich bin umsonst........:l:l......obwohl, wirst mich wohl mit Hein teilen müssen


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na lausi du bist umsonst ?
Du meinst doch bestimmt kostenlos !
Das hört sich nicht so billig an

:k:k:k


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Umsonst ist vieles im Leben - aber seltenst kostenlos.... 


....Selbst wenn man bloß mit ner Portion Filzläuse "bezahlt" :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ....Selbst wenn man bloß mit ner Portion Filzläuse "bezahlt" :m


 
 Verarbeitest Du gerade Deine Reha-Erlebnisse |kopfkrat

 :m:m:m


----------



## lausi97 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Na lausi du bist umsonst ?
> Du meinst doch bestimmt kostenlos !
> Das hört sich nicht so billig an
> 
> :k:k:k



Nö nö, Umsonst..........:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Verarbeitest Du gerade Deine Reha-Erlebnisse |kopfkrat
> 
> :m:m:m



Im Gegensatz zu dem was hier grad abgeht,  war das ganz harmlos und vor allem hetero :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dem was hier grad abgeht, *war das ganz harmlos* und vor allem hetero :m



Dann hattest wohl 'ne gute Reha erwischt.
Ich war letzten Sommer auch zu so etwas gezwungen und versuche es immer noch in meiner Männerselbsthilfegruppe zu verarbeiten #t

Egal, einige von der Truppe hier werden bis zum 30.04. wohl noch so 2-3 Testtouren machen #6
Quasi als 'warming up'. ( Oopps - falsche Begrifflichkeit :g )

Wir werden mal die neuesten geheimen Geheimköder von unserem Pilkerpapst ausprobieren #6#6


----------



## offense80 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Da bin ich schon echt gespannt wie die Pilker "einschlagen"....aussehen tun sie ja echt goil :k

Da hat Rolf sich mal wieder selbst übertroffen #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon echt gespannt wie die Pilker "einschlagen"....aussehen tun sie ja echt goil :k
> 
> Da hat Rolf sich mal wieder selbst übertroffen #6



danke für die Blumen Männers....
Im Moment läuft "Pilker-Manufacturing" auf Hochtouren 

Will euch hier nix vorenthalten, daher hier mal ein Bildchen der neuesten Kreationen (links normales Licht, rechts unter UV-Licht)   |bigeyes


----------



## Norbi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die sind soooooo hübsch,da kommt mir kein Dorsch dran,die werde ich als Brosche tragen#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Die sind soooooo hübsch,da kommt mir kein Dorsch dran,die werde ich als Brosche tragen#h



..........#6


----------



## offense80 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

HAAAAAMMEEEER GEIL die Teile. Wenn die so fängig sind wie sie aussehen, werden wir auf der Boardie Tour die Fangquote für dieses Jahr wohl erfüllen. Dann können die kommerziellen Boote bei uns den Dorsch abkaufen lol....


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Joah - schaut nach ner echt guten Arbeit aus! 

Kannste gleich ne Tüte für mich klar machen! #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Kannste gleich *ne Tüte* für mich klar machen! #6



Du sollst damit angeln und sie nicht rauchen :q


Rolf, erster Erfahrungsbericht folgt dann Ende der Woche #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ne Tüte rauchen sechta! 

Ich muss halt zwei Bengel mitversorgen..... und dann brauch ich noch fürn im Juli folgenden Urlaub noch wat für zwei weitere Bengel.


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ne Tüte rauchen sechta!
> 
> Ich muss halt zwei Bengel mitversorgen..... und dann brauch ich noch fürn im Juli folgenden Urlaub noch wat für zwei weitere Bengel.


 
 Ich hab 'n Foto von Rolf's Werkstatt gesehen #6
 Da solltet Ihr keinen Mangel leiden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hauptsache,  ihm brechen nicht die Radaufhängungen anne Hinterräder.


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hauptsache, ihm brechen nicht die Radaufhängungen anne Hinterräder.


 
 Soweit ich weiß, ist er am 30.04. Beifahrer im Lausimobil.
 Lausis Forellentransporter hält 'n büschen was aus #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na dann brauche ich mir ja keine sorgen zu machen.....


----------



## SveMa (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich nehm als blutiger Anfänger auch 'ne Tüte und Norbert, Du hast noch was, was mich interessiert


----------



## Norbi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Ich nehm als blutiger Anfänger auch 'ne Tüte und Norbert, Du hast noch was, was mich interessiert



Welchen von uns genialen Norberts meinste denn....Thomas???


----------



## SveMa (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Genau Dich Norbert, die Gussformen Haaren wir quasi für 'nen Fuffi abgemacht, wer weiß weiß, was Du noch für mich im Keller hast !


----------



## Norbi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

AAAAAAHHH kreisch,richtisch,muß mal wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast aufen Kaffee vorbei kommen,schick Dir meine Adresse und Tele Nr.
per PN...OK?????


----------



## SveMa (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Adresse könnte ich vielleicht noch haben ... Schicke mal gerne ... Wir werden uns einig, wenn Fu dran denkst, dass drei Kinder satt werden wollen !


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Du sollst damit angeln und sie nicht rauchen :q
> 
> 
> Rolf, erster Erfahrungsbericht folgt dann Ende der Woche #6



Moin Hein, mach dich nicht verrückt........ ich weiss dass die fangen, aber manchmal ist es doch besser wenn man eine unabhängige Meinung bekommt #6

(An die anderen Kollegen......... wer noch Infos etc. bezuegl. Pilker braucht oder möchte, bitte e-mail Adresse per PN an mich....... dann gibt's nen Pdf-Katalog )


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Die sind soooooo hübsch,da kommt mir kein Dorsch dran,die werde ich als Brosche tragen#h




Norbi,
Danke..... deine "Dorsch-Broschen" habe ich schon fertig  #6 :q:q:q


----------



## Norbi (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Schick schick schick,jetzt noch ein ordentliches Gewand????Nee das lass ich lieber,will ja Lausi nicht den Kopf verdrehen:q
SUPER Rolf#6#6|wavey:


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na auf eure Pilker bin ich ja mal gespannt , ich mache es nämlich nur noch mit Gummi


----------



## Norbi (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Gebraucht oder Neu ????:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ihr beiden seid solche Ferkel !!!!!!

Das wird eine seriöse Boardie-Tour #4

 Schließlich haben wir 2 Mods als Anstandsdamen dabei


----------



## offense80 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die werde ich aber auch NUR als Anstandsdamen anerkennen, wenn sie damenhaft mit geblümten Kleidern an Deck stehen


----------



## Jesse J (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Die werde ich aber auch NUR als Anstandsdamen anerkennen, wenn sie damenhaft mit geblümten Kleidern an Deck stehen



Haha :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ihr beiden seid solche Ferkel !!!!!!
> 
> Das wird eine seriöse Boardie-Tour #4
> 
> Schließlich haben wir 2 Mods als Anstandsdamen dabei



Hase- die Geschichte hat sich hier im Thread bereits auf den ersten Seiten erledigt..... Da kannste sonst noch wat vorspielen - der Zug ist abgefahren


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Die werde ich aber auch NUR als Anstandsdamen anerkennen, wenn sie damenhaft mit geblümten Kleidern an Deck stehen




Ich würde mich unter gewissen Voraussetzungen für den Gag hergeben.... 

...wenn Du Dich bereit erklärst,  den ganzen Tag mit einem kompletten Werder Bremen Trikot samt Stutzen und Schuhen an der Reling zu stehen - und nichts drüber oder drunterziehen,  egal wat fürn Wetter is. 
DEAL?:q


----------



## Beppo (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich erscheine, ob Werder Fan oder nicht, in BVB Farben..

Mit Fussballschuhen an Deck..am Besten Alu Stollen...schlidder 

Das gäbe Futter für YT

Grüsse
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ich erscheine, ob Werder Fan oder nicht, in BVB Farben..
> 
> Mit Fussballschuhen an Deck..am Besten Alu Stollen...schlidder
> 
> ...



Uih, der Beppo zieht wieder den "schwarz-gelben Kampfanzug" an #6


----------



## Nico27 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nimmst du dann auch schwarz-gelbe Köder? 
Denn auch Fische sollen ja Geschmack haben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich würde mich unter gewissen Voraussetzungen für den Gag hergeben....
> 
> ...wenn Du Dich bereit erklärst, den ganzen Tag mit einem kompletten Werder Bremen Trikot samt Stutzen und Schuhen an der Reling zu stehen - und nichts drüber oder drunterziehen, egal wat fürn Wetter is.
> DEAL?:q




Und Honey im Schlackendress ....... 

|muahah:

PS : Habe mir mal den 32.ten Spieltag vorsichtshalber angeschaut.....
Von den ganzen Fangruppierungen auf'm Dampfer ( HSV, S04, BVB, 1.FC Köln - St.Pauli ) spielen keine Teams an dem Tag gegeneinander. |engel:


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ich erscheine, ob Werder Fan oder nicht, in BVB Farben..
> 
> Mit Fussballschuhen an Deck..am Besten Alu Stollen...schlidder
> 
> ...



Sorry,  abgelehnt! 
Mit dem Anblick des BVB Trikots wäre ich ja noch zusätzlich bestraft (Risiko von Augenkrebs).

Bezüglich der YT Verdächtigkeit - 'türlich isset dat. Wat meinste denn,  warum ich mich auf so nen Deal einlassen würde? :m


----------



## Honeyball (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Tja, bis grade wusste ich noch nicht, was wir anziehen :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sorry, abgelehnt!
> Mit dem Anblick des BVB Trikots wäre ich ja noch zusätzlich bestraft (*Risiko von Augenkrebs*).


 
 Das ist noch das geringste Risiko, wenn Beppo seinen schwarz-gelben Kampfanzug überstreift....... :vik:

 |sagnix


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Eigentlich hatte ich nur für meine Person gesprochen.... :q|bigeyes

Aber okay - jeder nach seiner "Fassongg":q


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das ist noch das geringste Risiko, wenn Beppo seinen schwarz-gelben Kampfanzug überstreift....... :vik:
> 
> |sagnix



Sofern er dazu passend eine gelbe Armbinde mit drei schwarzen Punkten trägt, gilt er als entschuldigt


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Pass nur auf, daß er Dir keinen Bären 'aufbindet'......


----------



## offense80 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

ICH in der Kluft der verbotenen Stadt??? Boa bist du pervers. Da tun sich Abgründe deiner scheinbar schwarzen Seele auf die mich erzittern lassen :q 
Durch meine Adern fließt blaues Blut, denn NUR DER HSV tut mir gut ( ja ok ok meinen Herzfehler, die hektischen Flecken, den rasenden Puls und die Tränensäcke haben die auch auf dem Gewissen) aber das weiß ja keiner :vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Perversion ist eine Frage des Blickwinkels - für mich persönlich liegt die verbotene Stadt im Ruhrpott und wird auch "der Großparkplatz Bochums" genannt. |bla::m 

In  Damenbekleidung an Deck könnte man ebenfalls als pervers ansehen.... findste aber okay, wa?


----------



## lausi97 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Werde ich wohl mein Rotweißes Lederhöschen anziehen..........

Hömma bremsender Kabeljau, über den "Großraumparkplatz "reden wir noch|krach:


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Müsse ma nit - is bestens auf Temperatur gehaltenes Thema zwischen Honeyball und mir! :m


----------



## offense80 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> In  Damenbekleidung an Deck könnte man ebenfalls als pervers ansehen.... findste aber okay, wa?




Solange ihr die tragt

JAAAA :q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Rolf, die Lieferung ist eingetrudelt #6

Ich werde sie dann morgen erstmalig für mich mal testen,
wenn ich mit meinem Organisatorix - Kollegen die Ostsee unsicher mache :g.

Wir gehen ja heimlich üben für den 30.04. |rolleyes
( aber nicht weiter sagen :q )


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Februar 2016)

HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, die Lieferung ist eingetrudelt #6
> 
> Ich werde sie dann morgen erstmalig für mich mal testen,
> wenn ich mit meinem Organisatorix - Kollegen die Ostsee unsicher mache :g.
> ...


Wünsch euch dickes Petri!!! Lass mal hören wie die Dinger liefen ......


----------



## MS aus G (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo Hein + Jäger,

auch ich wünsche Euch natürlich ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario

PS: Naja "Eure Majestät HeinBlöd" hört sich nicht wirklich gut an, da müssen wir an Deinem Nick aber noch was drehen!!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Wünsch euch dickes Petri!!! Lass mal hören wie die Dinger liefen ......




 Danke !!
 Kriegst 'nen Liveticker morgen :g


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> da müssen wir an Deinem Nick aber noch was drehen!!!


 
 Meinst BlödHein klingt intellektueller |kopfkrat


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin Jungs,
auch von mir viel Spaß#h  und Hein Olaf der Große

pass büschen auf Dich auf, der Medezinmann ist nicht da;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hi Jungs, seit ihr euch alle ein zupfen aufe neuen pilker oder habt ihr alle einen Kurschatten;-))


#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, seit ihr euch alle ein zupfen aufe neuen pilker oder habt ihr alle einen Kurschatten;-))
> 
> 
> #h


 
 Beides 

 Lassen uns auf die neuen Pilker vom Kurschatten gerade einen zupfen |rotwerden


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die neuen Pilker sind echt klasse.
Super Balance und Wurf/Flug.- sowie Führeigenschaften.
Da hat der Pilkerpapst nochmal richtig einen draufgelegt #6

Anf. März sind wir damit nochmal ( dann zu viert ) am Start


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin
Wann wollt ihr los und von wo?
Am Wochen Ende würde ich mich vieleich noch mit einklinken.
Falls ich dann mit darf.

Grüße

#h#h#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Falls ich dann mit darf.


 
 Nu werd man mal nich komisch |uhoh:

 Wir sind doch kein Geheimzirkel. #d

 Ich schick Dir 'ne PN mit den Details.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Heißt datt nicht Chronisch komisch;-)


----------



## drolle68 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin. Wollte mal kurz berichten. War am Donnerstag und Freitag mit der Karoline von Fehmarn aus raus. In 2 Tagen 25 Stk. (Alle sehr maßig |supergri|supergri)  Sehr zu empfehlen der Kutter. Super sauber, nette Crew, 6h Angelzeit!!!. "2 supergeile Tage. Die sehen mich auf jeden Fall wieder.#6#6#6 Gruß vo Drolle an alle Hochseeverrückten.#h#h#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Moin. Wollte mal kurz berichten. War am Donnerstag und Freitag mit der Karoline von Fehmarn aus raus. In 2 Tagen 25 Stk. (Alle sehr maßig |supergri|supergri)  Sehr zu empfehlen der Kutter. Super sauber, nette Crew, 6h Angelzeit!!!. "2 supergeile Tage. Die sehen mich auf jeden Fall wieder.#6#6#6 Gruß vo Drolle an alle Hochseeverrückten.#h#h#h



hört sich gut an.... dickes Petri !! #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hier wird also auch heimlich für die Boardietour trainiert :g

 Drolle : Petri zu Deinen Fängen. #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hier wird also auch heimlich für die Boardietour trainiert :g
> 
> Drolle : Petri zu Deinen Fängen. #6


Moin Moin
auch ein Petri zu Euren Fängen.#6

ich freue mich euch wiederzusehen und auf die neuen #h

ich brauch nicht  heimlich  trainieren, ich kann das#:#a


#h


----------



## Nico27 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich bin echt mal gespannt auf euch...
..und so, wie ihr schnackt, muss nach der Tour die ostsee leer sein 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

;-))






#h


----------



## drolle68 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> hört sich gut an.... dickes Petri !! #6


Petri Dank.


----------



## boot (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

drolle68,hast angefüttert gib es zu,und natürlich Fett Petri Heil.

lg ole


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> ..und so, wie ihr schnackt, muss nach der Tour die ostsee leer sein


 
 Noch 2 x trainieren und die Ostsee ist schon vorher leer


----------



## offense80 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@ Nobbi

Moin Nobbi, denkst du bitte daran mein Filitiermesser, welches ich beim ABBA vergessen habe, mitzubringen? 
Ist ja zum Glück nicht mehr lange hin bis zur Boardie Tour :vik:


----------



## Beppo (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin
8 Wochen .. die Zeit fliegt.
Vorfreude ist schon sichtbar... *umguck

lg
Beppo


----------



## Norbi (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Soooo,einpaar Tage Krankenhaus hinter mich gebracht und jetzt heisst es den Schalter umlegen auf Vorfreude#h


----------



## SveMa (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mach uns kein Kummer Norbi, ich werd dir zeigen, dass der größte Dorsch mir gehört [emoji12]


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Mach uns kein Kummer Norbi, ich werd dir zeigen, dass der größte Dorsch mir gehört [emoji12]


 
 Thomas,

 wenn Dein Signatur Dorsch-PB stimmt, wirst das am 30.04. abends hoffentlich ein bißchen nach oben korrigieren dürfen :g.

 56 cm...... Mann, da muß man doch was machen :m


----------



## SveMa (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na ich hoffe doch, der Dorsch war aus der Brandung.


----------



## Brutzlaff (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wieviele Tage sind eigentlich noch??? Ich freu mich schon...
Man könnte auch sagen, ich bin heiss wie Frittenfett!!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Wieviele Tage sind eigentlich noch???



Musst mal bei Honey in die Signatur gucken; der hat da 'nen Tageszähler. ( Wobei ich nicht genau weiß, welche Uhrzeit er da eingegeben hat |rolleyes Er will scheinbar abends um 23.00 Uhr abfahren  )

Aber am kommenden Dienstag können wir schon sagen : Nächsten Monat :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nö, der Zähler geht von 0:00 Uhr an dem angegebenen Tag aus. Und da wir ja die Uhren vorher noch vorstellen, fehlt diese Stunde schon jetzt. :m


----------



## Norbi (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe doch, der Dorsch war aus der Brandung.



Naja Thomas,bei 56cm hätte ich das auch gesagt:m
Sowas habe ich früher als Köderfisch benutzt:q
Aber ich gönne Dir den Größten (57cm):m|wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nö, der Zähler geht von 0:00 Uhr an dem angegebenen Tag aus. Und da wir ja die Uhren vorher noch vorstellen, fehlt diese Stunde schon jetzt. :m



Dascha mal 'ne Erklärung, die sogar einer mit meinem Nick versteht #6

Hatte schon immer gedacht, Du wolltest abends um 23.00 Uhr schon einen Besenstiel an der Reling festtackern |kopfkrat :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Naja Thomas,bei 56cm hätte ich das auch gesagt:m
> Sowas habe ich früher als Köderfisch benutzt:q


 
 Viel mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir, wo ( und wie ) Thomas wohl seinen 13 cm Wels-PB erreicht hat |kopfkrat


----------



## Norbi (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Naja Hein,manche bringen es fertig und angeln im Aquarium:q:m


----------



## SveMa (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Viel mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir, wo ( und wie ) Thomas wohl seinen 13 cm Wels-PB erreicht hat |kopfkrat



Das klären wir dann am 30.04., ich lass den Kapitän die Stelle anfahren ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Norbi (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hoffendlich hast Du keine Stelle am Schienbein:q


----------



## SveMa (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Gerade verheilt Norbert [emoji23]


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Das klären wir dann am 30.04., *ich lass den Kapitän die Stelle anfahren* ... |kopfkrat




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich seh uns ja schon im Terrarium von Hagenbecks Tierpark pilken |uhoh:

Und dann noch unseren Echolot-Versteher |bla:|bla:|bla: KaLeu Bernie Lowrance zusätzlich mit auf'm Dampfer......

 Wo ist der 'Facepalm-Smiley' ?????????


----------



## bernie (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Iss schon im Echolot abgespeichert!

Das fahr ich auf direktem Wege hin.... egal ob Welle oder nich....MITTENDURCH 

Und all die vielen unterschiedlichen Fischschwärme und DIIIIIICKE Einzelfische werde ich laif und in Farbe ansagen ;-)


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bernie,

da biste ja endlich wieder :m

 Jetzt wird alles gut :g


----------



## lausi97 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Iss schon im Echolot abgespeichert!
> 
> Das fahr ich auf direktem Wege hin.... egal ob Welle oder nich....MITTENDURCH




Stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillgestanden,KaLeu an Bord.............:q


----------



## lausi97 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Moin
> 8 Wochen .. die Zeit fliegt.
> Vorfreude ist schon sichtbar... *umguck
> 
> ...



Beppo, nich umguck.........runterguck:q:q:q


----------



## bernie (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillgestanden,KaLeu an Bord.............:q



RÜHRN!!


----------



## bernie (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Bernie,
> 
> da biste ja endlich wieder :m
> 
> Jetzt wird alles gut :g



Vergisses... z.Z. ist NIX gut 
Maloche ohne Ende und Höllenstress..... und DAS in meinem gesetztem Alter


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> und DAS in meinem gesetztem Alter


 
 Nun jammer mal nicht; Yupii ist noch älter :g


----------



## lausi97 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:





HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nun jammer mal nicht; Yupii ist noch älter :g


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bei soviel Gebrechlichkeit und Siechtum stellt sich die Frage ob es sich lohnt,  für die Ausfahrt eine Pflegefachkraft zu ordern? :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bei soviel Gebrechlichkeit und Siechtum stellt sich die Frage ob es sich lohnt, für die Ausfahrt eine Pflegefachkraft zu ordern? :m


 
 Wir haben Arki2k mit dabei :g

 Im übrigen erwarte ich von Dir, mit Deinen 39 Lenze, immer noch die schriftliche Erlaubnis der Erziehungsberechtigten, daß Du auf diese ü40 Fahrt überhaupt mit darfst


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hase- ich hab mittlerweile so meine Zweifel,  ob ich überhaupt in der Lage bin durchgehend zu pilken. Mein Rücken wird noch ne ganze Weile zur Ausheilung brauchen. 
Ich zähle mich also mit zu den Gebrechlichen - trotz meiner "zarten 39 Lenze"


----------



## lausi97 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Räusper, Herr Dorschbremse noch darfste nich hier rum"hasen" , bist noch nicht Könich!|rolleyes:q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Pöh- die Freiheit nehme ich mir einfach. Da seht ihr mal,  wie dreist ich sein kann :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hase- ich hab mittlerweile so meine Zweifel, ob ich überhaupt in der Lage bin durchgehend zu pilken. Mein Rücken wird noch ne ganze Weile zur Ausheilung brauchen.
> Ich zähle mich also mit zu den Gebrechlichen - trotz meiner "zarten 39 Lenze"



Scheixxe Mann, Du klangst doch direkt nach der OP so optimistisch ;+|bigeyes#c


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Richtig - optimistisch dahin gehend, dass ich schmerzfrei bin - Lebensqualität zurückgewonnen habe, weil ich nicht mehr wenigstens 3x 800er Ibu täglich schlucken muss um klarzukommen. 

Aber richtig belastbar ist noch etwas ganz anderes - leider - und da werd ich mich wohl noch etwa ein halbes Jahr in Geduld üben müssen. 

Montag ist mein erster Arbeitstag - mein Chef versprach mir hoch und heilig einen sanften Einstieg (|rolleyes) - ich hab mich breitschlagen lassen. Mal gucken, ob ichs bereue


----------



## offense80 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sanfter Einstieg?? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Bilder aus meinem Kopf aaaaaarghh


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nee - die Hundewelpen brauchste nicht per Mantra heraufbeschwören :m

Sanfter Einstieg heißt auf meine Person umgemünzt -

Nicht gleich 12-14h Dienst,  nicht gleich Telefonate im zwei Minutentakt und währenddessen noch Verladung von Ware |bla:


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Richtig - optimistisch dahin gehend, dass ich schmerzfrei bin - Lebensqualität zurückgewonnen habe, weil ich nicht mehr wenigstens 3x 800er Ibu täglich schlucken muss um klarzukommen.



Unter den Aspekten klingt es ja wiederum doch erfolgreich #6

Falls Du ( noch ) nicht den ganzen Tag pilktechnisch wieder durchhältst, mach Dir keine Sorgen.
Wir haben Leute an Bord ( ich nenne bewusst keinen Namen ), die schon bei 'nem 29'er Dörschlein nach Gaff / Gurt und Kampfstuhl rufen :g


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich werd mir das schon einteilen..... Schließlich muss ich für meine Jungs mitfiletieren.... und ich muss darauf achten nicht zu unterhopfen :q


----------



## lausi97 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wir haben Leute an Bord ( ich nenne bewusst keinen Namen ), die schon bei 'nem 29'er Dörschlein nach Gaff / Gurt und Kampfstuhl rufen :g



Du redest aber gerne mit dir selbst :q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

|muahah:

Wie der Volksmund so sagt....

Getroffene Hunde..... :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Du redest aber gerne mit dir selbst :q:q


 
 Von mir selbst spreche ich nur in der 3.ten Person Singular :g

 Wollte nur mal einen Testballon starten und testen, wer darauf als erster anspringt |rolleyes

 :m:m


----------



## Norbi (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich sach nur......Da gibbet 66zig Jährige,und dann Die die sich so fühlen:m#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wahre Worte - und die Rente is noch sooo fern


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich sach nur......Da gibbet 66zig Jährige,und dann Die die sich so fühlen:m#h



Mit 66 Jahren...... lalala usw.

Norbi,

man ist so alt, wie man(n) sich fühlt.
Frau, wie sie sich anf.....

Ich lass das mal lieber so stehen


----------



## Norbi (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wie meinst Du ...Frau, wie sie sich anf.....etwa wie zäh wie Leder und hart wie Kruppstahl#c


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Nobbi
> 
> Moin Nobbi, denkst du bitte daran mein Filitiermesser, welches ich beim ABBA vergessen habe, mitzubringen?
> Ist ja zum Glück nicht mehr lange hin bis zur Boardie Tour :vik:





Moin Moin Jungs

ABBA nartürlichtnicht;-)) denke ich an Dein Messer Michi#h

lg nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs
> 
> ABBA nartürlichtnicht;-)) denke ich an Dein Messer Michi#h
> 
> lg nobbi



*Messer*, Schere, Feuer, Licht,
sind für die Prinzessin nicht ......


( Muß ich gerade sagen....... #t )

Wir haben diesmal nicht den kgl. Medicus mit an Bord.
Werde mich von daher wohl von Messern fernhalten


----------



## Yupii (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bei soviel Gebrechlichkeit und Siechtum stellt sich die Frage ob es sich lohnt,  für die Ausfahrt eine Pflegefachkraft zu ordern? :m


Keine Angst, ich bin ja dabei. Ich mach dir schon Beine|supergri


----------



## Norbi (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich bin ja dabei. Ich mach dir schon Beine|supergri



Mach mir auch welche,Ersatzfelgen kann jeder gebrauchen:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mach mir bitte lieber ein paar Bandscheiben auf Vorrat :m


----------



## Nico27 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bei so vielen Pflegefällen passe ich gut rein....mit meiner operierten Schulter vom letzten Jahr 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norbi (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Pflegefällen passe ich gut rein....mit meiner operierten Schulter vom letzten Jahr
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Zählt nicht,bitte nur aktuelle Fälle melden!!!:m:q


----------



## Nico27 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hmmmm....da fällt mir bestimmt was ein 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norbi (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Aber denk dran,Simulanten fahren im Gummiboot#6|wavey:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen Männers,
Nu melde ich mich als Verpflegungs bzw. Übernachtungsorganisatorix auch mal zu Wort.
Die BKT kommt ja jetzt mit großen Schritten auf uns zu und so langsam erwacht auch Eckernförde, was die Kontaktaufnahme zu Pensionen bzw. Restaurant anbelangt wieder zum Leben...
Kommen wir als erstes zum Kulinasrischen Teil nach der Tour.
Laut meinem Mitorganisator Heini Blöd, habe ich 24 Leute (inkl. Übernachter) gezählt die nach der Tour noch Essen wollen.
Für das leibliche Wohl habe ich jetzt bei der 
Taverna Kreta
Am Südstrand 5
24340 Eckernförde 
26 Plätze am 30.4. ab 17.30 reserviert.
Wenn wir unser Essen ala Card bestellen und alle gleichzeitig haben wollen, bittet der Inhaber vorab um eine Auflistung der Gerichte. Da ich weder eine Speisekarte online finden konnte, noch vor der Tour zum Griechen komme, habe ich das jetzt erstmal aussen vor gelassen. Es kann dann zwar passieren, dass wir das Essen etappenweise bekommen, aber ich denke das ist wohl nicht das grösste Problem.
Solltet Ihr natürlich schon wissen was Ihr Essen wollt, gerne hier oder per PN an mich mitteilen. Ich werde das dann bündeln und wenige Tage vor der Tour an den Griechen übermitteln.

Kommen wir jetzt zu den Übernachtern:
Ich habe für den Zeitraum 29.04-01.05.16 folgende Personen auf dem Zettel:
-eichsechseinhalb
-drolle68
-Michael S.
-JesseJ.
-schuessel
und für die Nacht 30.04-01.05
dorschbremse+junior I und II (3er Zimmer)

Nach zäher Kontaktaufnahme ist es mir jetzt gelungen alle Übernachter in einer Pension unter zu bringen.
Und zwar bei :
Pension Krohn
Frau Erika Krohn
Rendsburger Straße 203a
24340 Eckernförde
Tel. 04351/41822
Fax. 04351/43134
www.pension-krohn.de
Ich habe bei Frau Krohn jetzt alle benötigten Zimmer auf meinen Namen und dem Buchungsstichwort "Anglerboard" bis zum 31.03.2016 fest reserviert.
Die Übernachtung wird sich auf 22€/Pers./Nacht ohne Frühstück belaufen. Wer Frühstück dazu buchen möchte. erledige das bitte bei der Buchung.
Da ich selbstverständlich nicht Monetär für alle Zimmer in der Haftung stehen möchte, möge bitte jeder selbst zu Frau Krohn kontakt aufnehmen und die Buchung final auf seinen Namen abschliessen.
Alle Zimmer die bis zum 31.03.2016 nicht final gebucht sind,tritt am 01.04.2016 der Storno in Kraft und die entsprechende Person muss sich selbst um eine Unterkunft bemühen.
Die Daten für die Übernachter werde ich den entsprechenden Leuten aber auch nochmal per PN zukommen lassen.
Sollten weitere Fragen offen sein, gerne hier oder per PN an mich stellen. Ich werde mich um eine zeitnahe Beantwortung bemühen.
In diesem Sinne erstmal Euer Daniel"dorschjaeger75"


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Daniel,

hat alles Hand und Fuß. #6

Habe der 'guten Ordnung halber' Jan und Dich, gemäß Direktinfo, noch im Orgatrööt von B auf A+ gesetzt.

Wenn ich mir jedoch die letzten vorherigen Posts so anschaue..... |bigeyes|bigeyes

( mach Beine, lieber Bandscheibe, ich Schulter........ )

frage ich mich fast, ob wir statt eines Dorschkutters nicht eher ein Lazarettboot hätten chartern sollen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Olaf - also echt jetzt? Wenn schon,  dann ein Reha - oder Pflegeboot :m

@ Daniel - Chapeau,  vielen Dank fürs kümmern! |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Olaf - also echt jetzt? Wenn schon, dann ein Reha - oder Pflegeboot :m


 
 Du hast mich noch nie mit'm Filetiermesser hantieren sehen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Uiuiui - noch so'n Handschuhkandidat :m


----------



## Nico27 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich bring einfach mal meinen sanitätskoffer mit... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lausi97 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Uiuiui - noch so'n Handschuhkandidat :m



Eher "Ganzkörperkettenanzug",wenn Olaf filetiert gehen selbst die Möwen in Deckung........


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Ich bring einfach mal meinen sanitätskoffer mit...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


 
 Ein kgl. Medicus an Bord ist Gold wert #6#6#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Also Jungs - ich hoffe mal, dass der Kutterkäptn diesen Thread nicht liest.... 

Diese Leute sind so abergläubisch,  mich würde es nicht verwundern, wenn die Charter angesagt würde - unter der Begründung,  hier im Forum würde das Unglück nahezu herbeigerufen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wir schicken nächstes WE eine Vorhut zum Testen auf'n Dampfer.
Keine Sorge, der Käptn kennt die beiden Organisatorixe.
 ( von daher ist er Kummer gewohnt :m )


----------



## offense80 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hab gerade gesehen das sie uns ein spezielles Boot zur Verfügung stellen wollen für die Tour.....hat der Kapitän wohl doch mitgelesen....


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

OMG - der sollte sich besser weit weg halten - Honeyball denkt sonst noch,  dass das Kreuz die Stelle bezeichnet,  wo er den Pilker hinfeuern soll :vik:


----------



## offense80 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn ich jetzt losbrülle vor lachen wird Honey mich bestimmt verwarnen und Monate sperren......EGAL

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Säcke!!!! |krach:

Aber wartet's nur ab. Ich hab ja meine Geheimwaffe dabei :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Säcke!!!! |krach:
> 
> Aber wartet's nur ab. Ich hab ja meine Geheimwaffe dabei :m



Dein Schalke-Trikot, welches Du zur Tour überstreifst |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Er meint vermutlich sein Töchterchen - mit angeborener Fanggarantie - selbst wenn er abschneidert,  muss er nicht verhungern :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> selbst wenn er abschneidert, muss er nicht verhungern :m


 
 Ansonsten hat Daniel-Organisatorix für den Abend ja auch noch was gebucht.


----------



## Norbi (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Offense,der Kutter aufen Bild ist nichts für den Bremsenden-Dorsch und mich.......wir sterben im Stehen....klar:vik:|wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nobbi, alter Haudegen....... alles Gute, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünsch ich dir zu deinem heutigen Ehrentag


----------



## Norbi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Der Mann mit dem Sternenkreuzer hat Burzeltach,Nobbi,alter Jäger,Sammler und Angler wünsche Dir allet Jute,lass es Krachen!!:m#h


----------



## Yupii (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen Nobbi,
auch von mir|schild-g und alles Gute.


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Nobbi, natürlich auch von mir

 |schild-g|birthday:#g

 Greets in die alte Heimat #h


----------



## Norbi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dein Schalke-Trikot, welches Du zur Tour überstreifst |muahah:|muahah:



Abpropo,vergesst nicht Eure Putzlappen fürs Hände,und Geschirr reinigen nicht.:vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Gut, dass Du die kleinen Details ansprichst - ich hätt sonst glatt vergessen,  das HSV- Klopapier und den BVB- Klostein einzupacken |wavey:


----------



## Yupii (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du die kleinen Details ansprichst - ich hätt sonst glatt vergessen,  das HSV- Klopapier und den BVB- Klostein einzupacken |wavey:


Gibbbet die Schalker-Kotztüten eigentlich noch?|supergri


----------



## Norbi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

richtisch,wir wollen es ja richtich schick haben....gelle#6


----------



## Norbi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Gibbbet die Schalker-Kotztüten eigentlich noch?|supergri



Nach dem letzten Spiel von Schalke nicht mehr:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die wurden in der Tat abgeschafft - stattdessen wird Horst Heldt direkt ins Revers vom Anzug gekotzt. Aber das Schlangestehen verlangt den Fans einiges ab.#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Aber das Schlangestehen verlangt den Fans einiges ab.#h


 
 Mir wäre es lieber, wenn am 30.04. die Leos an unseren Ködern Schlangestehen :vik::vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin

*Danke#g



#h
*


----------



## drolle68 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Von Drolle auch alles Gute. Und immer einen Dorsch untem Kutter. #6#6#6:vik::vik:


----------



## offense80 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Von mir auch alles alles Gute nachträglich Nobbi. Hoffe du hast einen ruhigen und entspannten Geburtstag gehabt #6


----------



## Beppo (2. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

besser spät als nich 
*Alles Gute nachträglich.*

lg
Beppo


----------



## Honeyball (2. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Schalke hat heute morgen mit der gesamten Mannschaft ein Flüchtlingsheim besucht. "Es war erschütternd, in die hoffnungslosen und verunsicherten Gesichter zu blicken.", sagte anschließend Murat, 14 Jahre, aus Aleppo.


----------



## lausi97 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schalke hat heute morgen mit der gesamten Mannschaft ein Flüchtlingsheim besucht. "Es war erschütternd, in die hoffnungslosen und verunsicherten Gesichter zu blicken.", sagte anschließend Murat, 14 Jahre, aus Aleppo.



Altaaa............|krach:


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Seltsam - den Kalauer habe ich vor ein paar Wochen im Schalker Forum gelesen. Allerdings handelte es sich da um die Mannschaft von Lüdenscheid-Nord.... 

Is der Gutenberg beim BVB - Fanclub tätig? |kopfkrat :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, daß es eine echt lustige Tour werden wird.

Doppelschwör und Dreifachshake :q


 PS :
( *NUR* DER HSV ! )


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin Jungs

Danke#h

Rader Hochbrücke hat ja jetzt 4 Blitzer, aufpassen :m

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCfqfCOHH-A




lg nobbi


----------



## offense80 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schalke hat heute morgen mit der gesamten Mannschaft ein Flüchtlingsheim besucht. "Es war erschütternd, in die hoffnungslosen und verunsicherten Gesichter zu blicken.", sagte anschließend Murat, 14 Jahre, aus Aleppo.





 ich finde den echt gut


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (2. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schalke hat heute morgen mit der gesamten Mannschaft ein Flüchtlingsheim besucht. "Es war erschütternd, in die hoffnungslosen und verunsicherten Gesichter zu blicken.", sagte anschließend Murat, 14 Jahre, aus Aleppo.



|muahah:


----------



## Norbi (4. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Männerz ick brauch mal Eure Hilfe,nach mehreren Versuchen dat Ding (Fischereiabgabe S-H )aus zudrucken,was misslang,hat mein Drucker das Zeitliche gesegnet,wie bekomme ich jetzt son Zettel??
Kann mir Jemand dat Ding besorgen?????


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Männerz ick brauch mal Eure Hilfe,nach mehreren Versuchen dat Ding (Fischereiabgabe S-H )aus zudrucken,was misslang,hat mein Drucker das Zeitliche gesegnet,wie bekomme ich jetzt son Zettel??
> Kann mir Jemand dat Ding besorgen?????



 Norbi,

 Beppo hatte ja schon mal irgendwo berichtet, daß er auch Probleme damit hatte.
 Da ich als Hamburger ja in SH hause, musste ich mich um sowas bisher nicht kümmern #c
 ( Letzten Sommer mit dem M-V Schein oder auch für Dänemark, war es easy )
 Hast Du die Daten alle eingegeben und 'bezahlt' und danach ist Dir der Drucker abgeschmiert, oder noch vor dem 'finalen' Fertigstellen ?

 Olaf


----------



## Norbi (4. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

das haute bei mir von vor bis hinten nicht hin,weiss der Geier wat da abging,habs eben nochmal versucht,irgendwat läuft da querr,der Drucker damit nichts zutun gehabt,war ne Zugabe....würg!!!Dann angel ich eben Schwarz,verdient haben es die S-Hler sowieso nicht.


----------



## offense80 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Warum hast du ihn dir nicht bei Martins geholt Norbi?


----------



## Norbi (5. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Warum hast du ihn dir nicht bei Martins geholt Norbi?



OPS.....daran hab ich überhauptnicht gedacht,wenn ich Dich nicht hätte. Ei Dank yu werry fein:m


----------



## offense80 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

sänk ju, bat ju aber auch


----------



## Arki2k (5. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So stop dat nau ab immiditili! Bald go dat fisching los and i äm weri häbby


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

;-))





#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Heute waren wir dann mal mit 5 Teilnehmern der BKT 2015 + 2016 auf der Simone R. raus.
Kapitän und Crew sehr nett und engagiert.
Angeln nicht ganz einfach, da durch die gewechselte Windrichtung heute nacht eine z.T. etwas lustige Drift herrschte.
Der Kapitän war aber immer sehr engagiert, uns zum Fisch zu führen.
Gulaschsuppe + Brötchen waren zum Mittag bei den Wetterverhältnissen sehr willkommen 
Innerhalb unserer Truppe waren wir jeder so mit 4-5 Passern ( bis 70 cm ) dabei, einige Nemos gingen auch zurück.
Größter an Bord war heute ein 85'er.

Da kam von 'unserer' BKT-Truppe heute leider keiner ran, wenn .... dem Pilkerpapst nicht eine richtige Kirsche leider noch ausgestiegen wäre...... |motz:
Aber so ist Angeln.... hat sicher jeder von uns schon mal erlebt.
Da wir unsere royale Majestät, König Lausi himself, mit dabei hatten, hat er es sich natürlich nicht nehmen lassen ( wenn ER schon nicht den Längsten fängt ), mit einer anderen Besonderheit nachzulegen #6

Ich poste gleich das Bild, wenn ich es rübergespielt habe.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Unser Lausi hat dann noch einen speziellen Bonusfisch rausgezuppelt.
Der Köhler war ~ 70 cm. Petri #6 mon cher roi

Im Hintergrund unser Pilkerpapst, der natürlich einen gewissen Stolz nicht verbergen konnte, daß dieser auf sein neuestes Crazy-Cow Pilker-Design überlistet werden konnte. 


Wir freuen uns zumindest nach diesem heutigen Tag schon extremst auf unsere Tour am 30.04. #6


----------



## Norbi (6. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ja mei der Köhler-Lausi.....supi,dickes Petri in die Runde:m#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin Leute,
auch ich will da mal so'n bisschen was loswerden. 
Also mal vorweg, Crew und Kaptain wirklich super....... Andreas suchte den Fisch wirklich und fand und konnte mit seinen "Punktlandungen" doch dazu verhelfen, dass einige wirklich gute Fische an Bord kamen. Heiko war beim Gaffen sofort zur Stelle, hat wirklich gut geklappt. Und wenn er wieder gut beschäftigt war, hat der "Cheffe" selbst beim Gaffen geholfen #6.
Wie Olaf schon schrieb, heisse Suppe war lecker. Wettertechnisch hatten wir auch Glück, war frisch aber trocken.
Zu den Fischen...... nachdem unser Hein uns ja gleich mal mit dm ersten Fisch und dann hinterher noch mit einem 75er gezeigt hatte, wo "der Bartel den Most holt", konnten nach und nach noch mehr gute Fische gefangen werden.:k
Und unser Könich konnte den Köhler fangen, welcher ihm und seinem leichten Gerät doch einiges abverlangte.....Petri nochmal zu dem tollen Fisch. :m
Ich hatte auch das Glück einen guten Dorsch zu fangen, welcher im Schlund und Magensack noch einen massigen Dorsch hatte..... doppeltes Glück 
Ich häng hier nochmal ein paar pics dran....... zuerst der 75er von Olaf, dann der "Dicke", welcher noch den ca. 38 er Dorsch verschlungen hatte (daneben der Seelachs von Lausi :m)

Schöner Tag, mit netten Leuten und gutem Fisch #h Und nochmal ein pic von "crazy cow", den mochten besonders die Köhler


----------



## Yupii (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Schade, ich wäre auch gerne mal wieder rausgefahren....


----------



## lausi97 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin, 
dann möchte ich auch was zur "Simone " sagen, persönlich favorisiere ich de Kutter, im Vergleich zu den anderen bisherigen. Ein freundliches "Guten Morgen " und auch ein "Danke " zum Abschied finde ich #6.
Ansonsten haben Rolf und Olaf alles gesagt. 
Möchte nur für die "BKT "die Erwartungen nicht so hoch ansetzen, den jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht Fangtag. 

Eins noch, der Könich bleibt Könich :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moin,
> dann möchte ich auch was zur "Simone " sagen, persönlich favorisiere ich de Kutter, im Vergleich zu den anderen bisherigen. Ein freundliches "Guten Morgen " und auch ein "Danke " zum Abschied finde ich #6.
> Ansonsten haben Rolf und Olaf alles gesagt.
> Möchte nur für die "BKT "die Erwartungen nicht so hoch ansetzen, den jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht Fangtag.
> ...




ok......... eure "Verwirrtheit" ,

wie ja die gestrigen Fänge gezeigt haben, ist es doch für jeden möglich auf der nächsten BKT den "Königsfisch" zu fangen. :q
Der richtige Köder am richtige Platz und schon looft dat ...... #6

 (denn wäre der gestrige Tag in die Wertung gegangen, wäre der Könich den Titel einige Male losgeworden......:q)


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Schicke Bilder, tolle Fische und bunte Kühe....super Mischung. Und die BKT wird auf jeden Fall ein Erfolg....so oder so. Mit DER Clique ist JEDE Ausfahrt ein absolutes Erlebnis.


----------



## lausi97 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ok......... eure "Verwirrtheit" ,
> 
> wie ja die gestrigen Fänge gezeigt haben, ist es doch für jeden möglich auf der nächsten BKT den "Königsfisch" zu fangen. :q
> Der richtige Köder am richtige Platz und schon looft dat ...... #6
> ...



Salz in die Wunde streu.........wie groß war nochmal der Abgänger :q:q Jetzt komm mir nicht mit " Rute zu hart ":l:l


----------



## lausi97 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Man muss ja auch ganz klar sagen, Dorsche in der Ostsee fangen kann ja jeder, aber gezielt  Seelachs fangen halt nur  Experten


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Salz in die Wunde streu.........wie groß war nochmal der Abgänger :q:q Jetzt komm mir nicht mit " Rute zu hart ":l:l*...........böeses Lausi!!!! (war aber schon nen "strammes Kerlchen") *





lausi97 schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch ganz klar sagen, Dorsche in der Ostsee fangen kann ja jeder, aber gezielt Seelachs fangen halt nur Experten



(würg, das war bei Gert "Beifang"  hat sogar Yupii gefangen)


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na, Ihr beiden.... wieder Zickenkrieg ??? :q:q

 Also am 30.04. werde ich den Dorschjäger zitieren |rolleyes
 Ich freue mich total für Euch #6

 ( Der nächste König organisiert nämlich die nächste Boardie-Tour :m )

 Was ich mich am 30.04. für Euch freuen werde, wenn Ihr gut fangt


----------



## Hering 58 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Na, Ihr beiden.... wieder Zickenkrieg ??? :q:q
> 
> Also am 30.04. werde ich den Dorschjäger zitieren |rolleyes
> Ich freue mich total für Euch #6
> ...


Petri Olaf hast ja richtig spass gehabt?


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Na, Ihr beiden.... wieder Zickenkrieg ??? :q:q
> 
> Also am 30.04. werde ich den Dorschjäger zitieren |rolleyes
> Ich freue mich total für Euch #6
> ...




Öhm.....am 30sten? Da lass ich die Haken wech #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Öhm.....am 30sten? Da lass ich die Haken wech #6


 
 Ich fand den 'Trick' von Peter's Kumpel auch nicht schlecht.
 Die Schutzschläuche auf den Drillingsspitzen nehme ich erst nach'm Abtuten ab |muahah:

 ( Rolf, fällt nicht so dolle auf, wie ganz ohne Haken  )


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Olaf hast ja richtig spass gehabt?


 
 Danke Hartmut,

 war 'ne klasse Tour.

 Die Geselligkeit und auch mal ein bißchen 'necken' macht die Sache dann noch runder. #6

 Apropos, ich war exakt zum Schlußpfiff vom HSV Spiel im heimischen Carport.

 Steht der EffZee eigentlich noch vor uns in der Tabelle ? :m


----------



## Hering 58 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Steht der EffZee eigentlich noch vor uns in der Tabelle ? :m


Schon lange nicht mehr.:vik: :m


----------



## drolle68 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Oh Man. Freu mich auf euch " Bekloppten" . :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## drolle68 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich fand den 'Trick' von Peter's Kumpel auch nicht schlecht.
> Die Schutzschläuche auf den Drillingsspitzen nehme ich erst nach'm Abtuten ab |muahah:
> 
> ( Rolf, fällt nicht so dolle auf, wie ganz ohne Haken  )


Bitte dranlassen. Die Dorsche tun sich doch weh .:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich habe auch schon überlegt.... 

Wie wärs mit Drillingsimitaten aus Lötzinn? :g

Ich werd mir noch was in Sachen Spaßköder ausdenken - sowas wie nen RuMs,  oder ne Dorschbremse :m


----------



## Norbi (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich bin auch dafür die Drillinge weg zulassen,und damit es nicht zu Langerweile kommt bringe ich meine Oblaten mit......wer will tauschen????


----------



## SveMa (7. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Also ich hätte noch ein dünnes Leinchen anzubieten, was rund 10 kg tragen soll ... Dürfte reichen, oder ?


----------



## Arki2k (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Also ich hätte noch ein dünnes Leinchen anzubieten, was rund 10 kg tragen soll ... Dürfte reichen, oder ?



 Sollte reichen also so 12/14er geflochtene -   Ich lass sogar wirklich die Drillinge weg, dann fang ich mit meinem Kopfhaken


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Arki2k schrieb:


> dann fang ich mit meinem Kopfhaken



 Klingt für mich wie eine Bewerbung zum nächsten Organisatorix |rolleyes

 Jan, damit könnten wir bestimmt auch leben.

 Dann können wir wenigstens alle ( ohne Angst ) normal angeln. :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Honeyball bringt ja 's Töchterchen und deren Tochterknutscher mit.... 

Ich baue darauf,  dass ihr unverschämtes Glück anhält und wir alle normal bzw. ohne Sorge angeln können. 
Obwohl - genauso könnte ich mir vorstellen,  dass wir während des Angelns 1-2 Mal einen erschrockenen Ausruf hören werden.... 

Papa!Warum schneidest Du meine Schnur ab- das war doch ein toller Fisch?


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Als Raucher kann man ja aus Versehen auch mal mit der Kippe in die Schnur kommen


----------



## lausi97 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Honeyball bringt ja 's Töchterchen und deren Tochterknutscher mit....
> 
> Ich baue darauf,  dass ihr unverschämtes Glück anhält und wir alle normal bzw. ohne Sorge angeln können.
> Obwohl - genauso könnte ich mir vorstellen,  dass wir während des Angelns 1-2 Mal einen erschrockenen Ausruf hören werden....
> ...



:q:q:q#6


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Naja, auf'm Kutter hab ich sie bis jetzt ja weitestgehend im Griff gehabt, aber mit ihrer letzten Norge-Erfahrung bringt sie es glatt fertig und holt 'nen Leng aus der Ostsee :m
Außerdem weiß sie ja: Wenn sie mich wieder abzockt, gibt's Nacherziehung|krach: Keinen Respekt mehr vor dem Alter  #d


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Tja, mein Bester - wenns nicht so früh am Morgen wäre,  würde ich nu Prost sagen.


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Ausrede lass ich nicht gelten #g


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So meinte ich das eigentlich nicht - eher in Richtung :

Anglerisch bist du mit der Tochter ein wenig gestraft,  ich fühle mit dir


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Och naja, solange ich neben ihr nicht völlig abschneidere, geht es ja noch.
Ansonsten: Wir haben 2017 schon auf dem Plan :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Soso - und warum weiß ich davon nix? :m


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Weil es bisher noch keine weiß


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Soso - und warum weiß ich davon nix? :m


 
 Mit 2017 meinte er Boardie-Tour Orga :m


----------



## Yupii (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moin,
> dann möchte ich auch was zur "Simone " sagen, persönlich favorisiere ich de Kutter, im Vergleich zu den anderen bisherigen. Ein freundliches "Guten Morgen " und auch ein "Danke " zum Abschied finde ich #6.


Wie lange seid ihr denn auf dem Wasser gewesen?


----------



## lausi97 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wie lange seid ihr denn auf dem Wasser gewesen?



7 Uhr abgelegt und 17 Uhr im Hafen, erster  Stop nach 30min ca. , viel Driften ,wo auch immer Fisch kam.Super Aufbau zum Werfen(auch du schaffst das da),Gaffen war top. Alles in allem, könnte das mein Stammkutter werden.


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mit 2017 meinte er Boardie-Tour Orga :m


Boardie-Tour nach Norge in 2017?
Könnte man mal drüber nachdenken :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Boardie-Tour nach Norge in 2017?
> *Könnte man mal drüber nachdenken* :m



Ein BKT-Longtörn ? :k:k:k #r

Honey,

ich frag Dich am 01.05. nochmal, ob man drüber nachdenken könnte, nachdem Du *UNS *mal live und in Farbe erlebt hast.....

|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Super Aufbau zum Werfen



Man muß aber fairerweise sagen, daß es bei Volllast ( also 44 Mann ) 4 Plätze gibt, welche das Werfen erschweren.
( links + rechts vom Kapitänsthron )
Damit haben wir mit unserer Teilnehmerzahl aber absolut kein Problem. #6

Obwohl Andy's Fluchen, wenn Anzeige ist und mal keiner beisst, auch ein Erlebnis für sich ist


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Boardie-Tour nach Norge in 2017?
> Könnte man mal drüber nachdenken :m



Nachdenken tun wir schon lange - so langsam isse überfällig! 
Ich muss mal in Klausur gehen - vielleicht schmeisse ich wieder was rein wie damals am Kilstraumen - muss ja nicht gleich so eine Mördertour wie 2009 werden :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> - vielleicht schmeisse ich wieder was rein wie damals am Kilstraumen -



An Anfüttern haben wir auch schon gedacht..... 
Aber was |kopfkrat


----------



## offense80 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Vielleicht nimmt Honey ja dazu seine Tochter, nachdem sie den 3. Leng gefangen hat


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> An Anfüttern haben wir auch schon gedacht.....
> Aber was |kopfkrat



Nee hasse falsch verstanden :m 

Am Kilstraumen hatte ich seinerzeit drei hübsche, günstige Ferienhäuser nebeneinander entdeckt,  die ich direkt beim Anbieter reserviert hatte. 
Eines für mich + Familie,  die anderen beiden wollte ich an User hier im Anglerboard anbieten - weil nach der '09er Tour im Gespräch war, eine Familientour gemeinsam durchzuziehen. 

Ich habe Honeyball davon erzählt und ehe ich nen Thread fürs Angebot einstellen konnte,  hat er bereits zugegriffen. 
War ne schöne Zeit - einziger Wermutstropfen war eine zerbrochene Flasche Göttertrunk |wavey:

So was ähnliches,  Männertaugliches mit guten Booten wollte ich Rausschmiss und hier reinschmeissen :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nee hasse falsch verstanden :m



Nice try, Dorschbremse |rolleyes

Hatte mit 'Anfüttern' ja extra versucht, Deinen - am Kils*traumen *wieder was reinschmeißen - zu entschärfen, aber Deine Rechtfertigung / Erklärung zieht Dich jetzt nur noch tiefer rein |uhoh:

:vik::vik:

Ich glaub, der kostet Dich auf der BKT eine '58-Jahre kein Meister' Runde an alle Nicht-Schalker-Fans .
Honey nimmt 'nen doppelten |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Eher umgekehrt - was Getränke angeht,  müsstet ihr mich alle freihalten. 

Und was die letztjährige Relegation angeht, müssten alle Hamburger als quasi - Wiedergutmachung für alle den Abschlussabend im Restaurant übernehmen. 

Bei Widerworten jubele ich euch noch die Spritkosten für An- und Abfahrt unter :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nimmt Honey ja dazu seine Tochter, nachdem sie den 3. Leng gefangen hat




Mensche ihr Wilden....... macht doch nicht immer Jux mit de Lengs. Die werden öfter und regelmässig vor Langeland im Belt gefangen #c#6#6

Schauen wir mal, wie das mit dem Interesse an weiteren Touren nach diesem "April-Ausflug"  ist. Norwegen ist gross und so'ne Tour bekommt man mit genügend Vorlauf bestimmt hin |rolleyes#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jo- ham 'wa schon,  wern wa ooch wieder :m


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jepp,
ist eine unserer leichteren Übungen, ne Kai? :m

Bis zum 58. Jahrestag sind es am 30.04. aber noch 19 Tage.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Haaallo 
Ich muß auch mal was zu der testtour sagen. War schon richtig gut kann man sich dran gewöhnen. Alles suuuuuuuuupi und immer gerne wieder. Es gibt nur einen gaaaaaanz kleinen Wermutstropfen das sind die Parkplätze. 


Das mußte noch gesagt werden 

Grüße#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Irgendeine Lösung wirds wohl geben,  oder habt ihr eure Autos mit nem Siemens- Lufthaken über den Anleger gehängt?


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bis zum 58. Jahrestag sind es am 30.04. aber noch 19 Tage.



OK,

jetzt verstanden wie Du rechnest. #6

Dann am 19.Mai ja auch noch die 15 - Jahresfeier. :m



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen gaaaaaanz kleinen Wermutstropfen das sind die Parkplätze.



Korrekt,

daher ja auch mein Hinweis eingangs mit den Fahrgemeinschaften, wo immer möglich.

Zum Schiff : Jungfernstieg 133 , Eckernförde

Dort erstmal das Gerödel ausladen.

*Wir sagen den Teilnehmern dann, wo man parken kann. Alternativ von mir als PN vorab.*


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> OK,
> 
> jetzt verstanden wie Du rechnest. #6
> 
> Dann am 19.Mai ja auch noch die 15 - Jahresfeier. :m



Du hast noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Du immer noch die Autogrammkarte von Dr.- Meisterhehler- Merk wöchentlich liebevoll abstaubst. 

........................!!!


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (9. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So ich hab nun mein EZ bei Frau Krohn bestätigt (ich schnarche nach ein paar Bier besonders laut und herzlich). Für 20,- kann man nicht meckern. Nochmal vielen Dank Daniel für die Vorarbeit.

Falls noch jemand keine Fischereiabgabe bezahlt hat, probierts einfach noch mal. Ich hatte am Anfang auch Probleme auf einmal gehts. Weis auch nicht warum.

Ich freu mich schon Euch alle mal persönlich kennen zu lernen
Peter


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Du hast noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Du immer noch die Autogrammkarte von Dr.- Meisterhehler- Merk wöchentlich liebevoll abstaubst.
> 
> ........................!!!



Kai, warum bist'n Du so ?

Ich bin HSV-Fan, nicht Bauern-Zuschauer |uhoh:

Meister der Herzen ist man *für immer*.... 
und nicht nur für (k)einmal 


Okay..., jetzt kannst Du auch das 
..................... !!!
ausfüllen :m

Thomas tituliert mich ja auch gerne mal als 'Sack' 

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, angelt es sich gänzlich ungeniert.


----------



## SveMa (9. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ob ich mir auch noch ein Zimmerchen reserviere ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das Posting war ne Punktlandung. 

...............!!! - Ist keine unausgesprochene Titulierung/Beleidigung,  sondern ein  Hinweis bitte zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. 

Thema ist durch für mich.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

.....was'n los hier? |bigeyes 
 Verjökelt uns bloss unseren Tourentrööt hier nicht mit diesem "Lederballgeheule" 
 Is ja ne komische Stimmung hier reingekommen......tze |rolleyes#c


----------



## Jesse J (10. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> So ich hab nun mein EZ bei Frau Krohn bestätigt (ich schnarche nach ein paar Bier besonders laut und herzlich). Für 20,- kann man nicht meckern. Nochmal vielen Dank Daniel für die Vorarbeit.
> 
> Falls noch jemand keine Fischereiabgabe bezahlt hat, probierts einfach noch mal. Ich hatte am Anfang auch Probleme auf einmal gehts. Weis auch nicht warum.
> 
> ...



Hast Du von den geblockten Zimmern eins genommen?

Habe da vorhin angerufen, irgendwie konnte die Gute Frau mir nicht weiterhelfen. Es sind 2 Einzelzimmer und 3 Doppelzimmer geblockt. 
Da ich auch 2 Einzelzimmer benötige (Schnarchen wie Sau ...) brauch ich mal die Info ob da jetzt schon eins weg ist. Ist aber nicht schlimm , da Sie nochn Haus hätte. Das kostet nurn bisl mehr, dann würde ich das Buchen.

Mfg Jörch


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das geblockte Dreierzimmer ist frei |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das geblockte Dreierzimmer ist frei |wavey:



Was ist denn los? Hast du was anderes gefunden? |wavey:


----------



## SveMa (10. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich entnehme also den Antworten hier, das mir möglich wäre ein Bett abzubekommen, ohne mich dafür gemeldet zu haben ?


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Thomas,

Daniel ( dorschjaeger75 ) ist bis morgen inkl. beruflich sehr eingespannt, meine ich.
Er meldet sich bestimmt am WE diesbzgl. bei Dir. #6


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin  Jungs, im Moment sind wir alle ein bisschen Busy, nach Ostern geit datt los hier :q:q:q.

@ Yuppi, bzgl der PN, so tun wir #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs, im Moment sind wir alle ein bisschen Busy, nach Ostern geit datt los hier :q:q:q.


 
 Nicht zu reden vom 21.04. ff, wenn die Windfinder-Vorhersage bis zum 30.04. reicht :m


----------



## SveMa (10. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft @HeinBlöd


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft @HeinBlöd



Das versuche ich mir ( mit einer vor-pubertären Tochter ) auch täglich einzureden |uhoh:

:m


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Komm mal mit zum ABBA.....da ist so viel Ruhe das du denkst die Zeit steht still


----------



## SveMa (12. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das versuche ich mir ( mit einer vor-pubertären Tochter ) auch täglich einzureden |uhoh:
> 
> :m




Gelingt es Dir besser als mir ? [emoji23]


----------



## SveMa (12. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Komm mal mit zum ABBA.....da ist so viel Ruhe das du denkst die Zeit steht still




War ich doch ... [emoji780]


----------



## Norbi (14. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Aufwachen,Ihr habt die Kuttertour verpennt!!!!:m


----------



## offense80 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> War ich doch ... [emoji780]




 Da merkt man wie ruhig man da wird lol.....ich meinte damit HeinBlöd


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nur noch 43:q:vik:


----------



## Norbi (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wat ist hier los?????? Winterschlaf,Kutterangler ausgestorben schreib verbot?????gebt mal Laut:m|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

hier....

laut


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wat ist hier los?????? Winterschlaf,Kutterangler ausgestorben schreib verbot?????



Mann Norbi,

wo sollen wir wohl sein ?

Wir sind alle dabei, die Eier zu färben :m

Ist doch bald Ostern......


----------



## Norbi (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wie Eier färben........ich lass Sie von meiner Frau blau kneifen|rolleyes:m
Für Lausi....Leseverbot:g


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wie Eier färben........ich lass Sie von meiner Frau blau kneifen|rolleyes:m
> Für Lausi....Leseverbot:g



Wuuuuuuf, hechel........


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wie Eier färben........ich lass Sie von meiner Frau blau kneifen|rolleyes:m


 
 Wenn sie davon auch noch UV-aktiv sind, springen uns am 30.04. die Dorsche ja von alleine in die Bütt


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wuuuuuuf, hechel........


 
 Könich...., ganz vorsichtig.

 Hein is back home 

 Es gibt da so ein Foto von Dir und Deiner Hakenkrone .........
 |sagnix


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Könich...., ganz vorsichtig.
> 
> Hein is back home
> 
> ...



|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin 
Translatsche:mBütt ist gleich Maurerkübel





#h


----------



## SveMa (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Laut geb


----------



## Norbi (18. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sauber ein paar leben ja noch#h

Nobbi,brauchst Du noch etwas fürs Kutterangeln????
Thomas,wie wollen wir das nun mit den Gußformen machen???#c


----------



## SveMa (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Thomas,wie wollen wir das nun mit den Gußformen machen???#c




Lass uns nach Ostern nochmal sprechen, dann kann ich wohl auch mal auf einem Montag rumkommen. Momentan ist mein Kalender voll mit Feuerwehrterminen !


----------



## Norbi (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ok,so machen wir das#h


----------



## lausi97 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Lass uns nach Ostern nochmal sprechen, dann kann ich wohl auch mal auf einem Montag rumkommen. Momentan ist mein Kalender voll mit Feuerwehrterminen !



Feuerwehrtermine?Gehe ich da recht in der Annahme, dass du auch in Erster Hilfe gut ausgebildet bist.....................OLAFkannst mitfahren, Versorgung gesichert


----------



## Nico27 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich bin auch noch da 
Sani und schwimmmeister 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lausi97 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch da
> Sani und schwimmmeister
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Ok, du kümmerst dich um den Celler Intriganten......,ich schmeiß ihn über Bord, und du machst den Rest


----------



## Beppo (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dann will ich auch mal wieder "Hallo" sagen.

Was kann denn ein Schwimmmeister Böses tun,
wenn der Kamerad  aussenbords ist ?
Behaupten, das Seepferdchen dauere jetzt 4 Stunden und man muss eine Strecke von 8km schwimmen ?

Oder ganz fies , Stöpsel raus 

lg und schönes WE
se Beppo


----------



## Norbi (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch da
> Sani und schwimmmeister
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



sauber...Schwimmmeister,kannst dann zwischendurch gucken was die Dorsche machen:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn ihr was Böses aber Notwendiges vorhabt, passt auf. Wir haben 'nen Polizeisten an Board. Aber ich mach dem klar, dass 5 Meter seewärts vom Anleger schon ausländisches Hoheitsgebiet ist :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn ihr was Böses aber Notwendiges vorhabt, passt auf. Wir haben 'nen Polizeisten an Board. Aber ich mach dem klar, dass 5 Meter seewärts vom Anleger schon ausländisches Hoheitsgebiet ist :m


 
 Honey,

 die Simone ist ein ehemaliger KFK.
 Insofern gilt dort dann das Wort des ranghöchsten Reserveoffiziers.
 Rat mal, wer das ist :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Versorgung gesichert



Du meinst, sie haben genügend Leuchtfeuer und Küstennebel an Bord |kopfkrat


----------



## lausi97 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn ihr was Böses aber Notwendiges vorhabt, passt auf. Wir haben 'nen Polizeisten an Board. Aber ich mach dem klar, dass 5 Meter seewärts vom Anleger schon ausländisches Hoheitsgebiet ist :m



Monarchie an Bord, noch bin ich Könich


----------



## SveMa (20. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Feuerwehrtermine?Gehe ich da recht in der Annahme, dass du auch in Erster Hilfe gut ausgebildet bist.....................OLAFkannst mitfahren, Versorgung gesichert





Ja, kein Problem, das Pflästerchen mit Bärchen-Motiv bekomme ich schon auf das Wehwehchen gepappt Olaf ...


----------



## offense80 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn ihr was Böses aber Notwendiges vorhabt, passt auf. Wir haben 'nen Polizeisten an Board. Aber ich mach dem klar, dass 5 Meter seewärts vom Anleger schon ausländisches Hoheitsgebiet ist :m




Na das passt ja dann sehr gut lol.... dann kann er mir den straffällig gewordenen gleich übergeben, und ich kümmere mich um den Rest der Versorgung :q:q:q:q


----------



## Norbi (20. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Na das passt ja dann sehr gut lol.... dann kann er mir den straffällig gewordenen gleich übergeben, und ich kümmere mich um den Rest der Versorgung :q:q:q:q



Moin Michael,dann muß Du ja Dein Haikäfig mitnehmen:vik:#h


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Ja, kein Problem, das Pflästerchen mit Bärchen-Motiv bekomme ich schon auf das Wehwehchen gepappt Olaf ...



Bärchen -Motiv Pflaster und Olaf, dann wirst den nicht mehr los :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wat ist hier los?????? Winterschlaf,Kutterangler ausgestorben schreib verbot?????gebt mal Laut:m|wavey:




.................#h


----------



## Norbi (20. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .................#h



Jepp laut genug#6:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bärchen -Motiv ( Pflaster ) und Olaf



Meinste sowas ? :g


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na wo hat er den seine Patscher |supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Na wo hat er den seine Patscher |supergri


 
 War ein Kardiologen-Koala :m


----------



## Beppo (23. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wie geil das Bild..sieht aus als würdeste mich drücken..Grösse kommt hin ..Fell auch..

lg
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Meinste sowas ? :g


 

 ...... Hauptsache der war auch geimpft |rolleyes..... 

 nicht dass sich der Koala noch was weggeholt hat :q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

.....denkt dran, es ist Heringszeit #6


----------



## offense80 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Rolfi, du übertriffst dich immer wieder aufs Neue #6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Rolfi, du übertriffst dich immer wieder aufs Neue #6#6


 
 :k:k#6


----------



## Norbi (24. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Rolf.......Deine Pilker in der Ostsee und die Dorsche denken es ist Lampionfest#6#6#6#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Rolf.......Deine Pilker in der Ostsee und die Dorsche denken es ist Lampionfest#6#6#6#h



Norbi, ich bin schon lange am Überlegen, ob man mit den Dingern nicht auch anfüttern könnte |kopfkrat 
:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... Hauptsache der war auch geimpft |rolleyes.....
> 
> nicht dass sich der Koala noch was weggeholt hat :q:q:q:q



Hat er leider...... #t

Seitdem ich ihn auf'm Arm hatte, hat er angefangen Kuttertouren für irgendwelche Internetforen-User zu organisieren #d
:m


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hat er leider...... #t
> 
> Seitdem ich ihn auf'm Arm hatte, hat er angefangen Kuttertouren für irgendwelche Internetforen-User zu organisieren #d
> :m



Komisch, irgendwie sieht Daniel aber jetzt ganz anders aus........|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Rolf.......Deine Pilker in der Ostsee und die Dorsche denken es ist Lampionfest#6#6#6#h





HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Norbi, ich bin schon lange am Überlegen, ob man mit den Dingern nicht auch anfüttern könnte |kopfkrat
> :m



 Ihr beiden......... so wie auf dem Bild unten sehen die "Ostereier" mit Haken aus |bigeyes#6


Olaf, ich kann dir genug mitbringen, dann kannst du bei jedem Stop erstmal ein paar Hände vorweg zum Füttern rauswerfen....


----------



## Norbi (25. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ein Mann der der mal richtig Licht ins Dunkle bringt#6#6#6:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Olaf, ich kann dir genug mitbringen, dann kannst du bei jedem Stop erstmal ein paar Hände vorweg zum Füttern rauswerfen....



Das Problem dabei ist nur, daß der Kapitän immer rummault, wenn ich 'ne Kerbe in die Reling schnitze, um mir die Stelle zu merken, wo ich angefüttert habe |uhoh:
:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist nur, daß der Kapitän immer rummault, wenn ich 'ne Kerbe in die Reling schnitze, um mir die Stelle zu merken, wo ich angefüttert habe |uhoh:
> :m



Hm.......... mach doch nächstes Mal ein Kreuz auf's Wasser??!|rolleyes


----------



## Norbi (25. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So sieht die Ostsee aus wenn Hein Blöd angefüttert hat.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjn4KyA1dvLAhXDE5oKHUQpCYkQrQMIITAB


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> So sieht die Ostsee aus wenn Hein Blöd angefüttert hat.
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjn4KyA1dvLAhXDE5oKHUQpCYkQrQMIITAB



#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin zusammen,

frohes Osterfest, warmes Nest und dicke Eier #6#6


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Du bist soooo ein Ferkel tztztz

 Wo ist hier der "gefällt mir" Button lol

 Von mir auch frohe Ostern


----------



## Norbi (27. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Euch auch....Männerz!!|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Von mir auch Frohe Ostern


----------



## SveMa (28. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Frohe Ostern, große verfärbte Eier und einen leckeren Hasen im Bräter wünsche ich euch !


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wünsche schöne Ostern gehabt zu haben :g.

So, das nächste 'große Kreuz' auf dem Kalender ist dann ja nun morgen in einem Monat :vik:.

Wird also langsam Zeit, die Haken zu schärfen und die Pilker zu polieren.
Ab dem 21.ten können wir uns dann ja die Finger wund tippen, bzgl. der Windfinder-Vorhersage für den 30.04. 

Wat ick mir freuen tu #6


----------



## Honeyball (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ihr immer mit euren Pilkern...|bigeyes

Ich wollte eigentlich Boilies mit Fischgeschmack ausprobieren|kopfkrat


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren Pilkern...|bigeyes
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich Boilies mit Fischgeschmack ausprobieren|kopfkrat


 
 Bei Deinem Nick hätte ich eher auf Honiggeschmack getippt |kopfkrat
 :m


----------



## Honeyball (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

ja meinste ich verrate jetzt schon meine Geheimtipps???#6:q


----------



## SveMa (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich werde mal die guten Shrimps Baden und euch große Augen bereiten [emoji12]


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Ich werde mal die *guten Shrimps* Baden und euch große Augen bereiten [emoji12]


 

Du hast ja lustige Namen für........... Deinen Köder


----------



## Norbi (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Ich werde mal die guten Shrimps Baden und euch große Augen bereiten [emoji12]


HiHiHi.....Thomas wir wollen nicht wissen was Du in der Hose hast|wavey:


----------



## SveMa (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> HiHiHi.....Thomas wir wollen nicht wissen was Du in der Hose hast|wavey:





Das wäre auch der weiße Hai gewesen Norbert [emoji23]


----------



## lausi97 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Per Königlichem Erlass wird folgendes verkündet :

Derjenige, der den längsten Dorsch auf der Tour fängt, ist für die Organisation der nächsten Tour gesetzt :q.

Ausgenommen sind Olaf, Daniel, Rolf, Micha und meine Wenigkeit (dürfen auch mal andere machen )

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
de Könich


----------



## Norbi (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Das wäre auch der weiße Hai gewesen Norbert [emoji23]



Na ja....Der Eine nennt Ihn Weisser Hai,der Andere Aalquappe:m


----------



## Norbi (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Per Königlichem Erlass wird folgendes verkündet :
> 
> Derjenige, der den längsten Dorsch auf der Tour fängt, ist für die Organisation der nächsten Tour gesetzt :q.
> 
> ...



heisst das, das Sie ohne Fisch organisieren dürfen??|kopfkrat:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> heisst das, das Sie ohne Fisch organisieren dürfen??|kopfkrat:m


 
 Bis ja man ock 'n bannigen Klugschieter :m

 Am Einfachsten wäre die Regel......, dat der mit'n withen Hei inne Büx dat moken schallen deit


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Bis ja man ock 'n bannigen Klugschieter :m
> 
> Am Einfachsten wäre die Regel......, dat der mit'n withen Hei inne Büx dat moken schallen deit



:q:q:q


----------



## SveMa (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Also ich als Hofnarr verfüge erstmal nichts, aber nu weiß ich, dat der Hai sich tarnen wird [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## offense80 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich danke dem Könich für einen derart weisen Erlass. Der neue Könich wird es schwer haben, vom Volk SO geliebt zu werden wie der Alte. Und ne eigene Prinzessin muss er sich dann auch noch suchen :q nänänänänäääää


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. März 2016)

offense80 schrieb:


> Ich danke dem Könich für einen derart weisen Erlass. Der neue Könich wird es schwer haben, vom Volk SO geliebt zu werden wie der Alte. Und ne eigene Prinzessin muss er sich dann auch noch suchen :q nänänänänäääää



Also für'n Zehner find ich den neuen Könich auch gut......... hat mir doch der Aktuelle  auch gezahlt.


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Also für'n Zehner find ich den neuen Könich auch gut......... hat mir doch der Aktuelle  auch gezahlt.



Wollte halt einmal was zu sagen haben


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Also ich als Hofnarr verfüge erstmal nichts, aber nu weiß ich, dat der Hai sich tarnen wird [emoji23][emoji23]



Ziehst ihm dann ne Erdbeermütze über |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. März 2016)

lausi97 schrieb:


> Wollte halt einmal was zu sagen haben





........ also nicht wie zu hause?!


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ........ also nicht wie zu hause?!



genau.......:c:c:c:c


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, Freunde der gepflegten Leo-Jagd :


*Heute in genau einem Monat !!!*


----------



## offense80 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke für die Info....jetzt kann ich 30 Nächte nicht richtig schlafen vor Aufregung :c:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Am Besten ein Lineal kaufen ( als eine Art Maßband, wie beim Bund ) und jeden Tag 'nen cm. abfeilen. :m


----------



## Beppo (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hab hier noch´n 30cm Lineal rumliegen, das aber nur 12cm lang ist..
warum ? aus Gründen !

Ansonsten , gute Idee, feilen mach Spaß, erinnert mich an meine Ausbildung, U-Stahl usw. Hat meditative Züge und kräftigt den Drillarm 

So nu muss ich in´n Keller, Ruten putzen 

lg
Beppo


----------



## Norbi (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hast Du keine Frau|bigeyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Hast Du keine Frau|bigeyes



 Zumindest eine Tochter, für die er auf solchen Touren um Schwiegersöhne wirbt 

 ( Beppilein, sorry..... aber die mtl. Schweigegeldzahlung ist noch nicht eingetrudelt :g )


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Es gibt nur Mineralwasser für ihn, dann will er auch seine Tochter nicht verhökern


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Es gibt nur Mineralwasser für ihn, dann will er auch seine Tochter nicht verhökern



kratz kratz bet bet


----------



## lausi97 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mal ne Frage in die Runde, seit ihr alle mit Pilkern und Jigköpfen versorgt? Wenn nein, dann pn't mal angelnrolfmann an.


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hab 'ne Serie der neuen Farbjigköpfe bei Rolf geordert #6


So, morgen in 4 Wochen geiht dat los 
Ab gestern in 3 Wochen kommt dann die Windvorhersage für den 30.04. auch ins Spiel :q

Allen erst mal ein schönes, frühlingshaftes Weeky.
PS : Lasst Euch nicht zu dolle in den April schicken, heute :m


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Twentichfife


----------



## Yupii (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Twentichfife


Oooch, solange regierst du nur noch?


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Oooch, solange regierst du nur noch?



Intrigen gehen schon wieder los :q


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Oooch, solange regierst du nur noch?




Bei tee wech,nich nur designen lassen von Rolf,mussu auch mit umgehen können:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ritter, Offiziere und Schergen..............

S T I L L G E S T A N D E N


:q:q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Falls einer von Euch noch Bedarf an Ostseetauglichen Baitholder Jigköpfen hat, PN an mich.
Ich hab jetzt nen Gießer aufgetan der ne Super Qualität produziert! !


----------



## Yupii (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bei tee wech,nich nur designen lassen von Rolf,mussu auch mit umgehen können:vik::vik::vik::vik:


Noch n büschen Öl ins Feuer gießen, aber dann am 30. voll abka**en


----------



## Yupii (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ritter, Offiziere und Schergen..............
> 
> S T I L L G E S T A N D E N
> 
> ...


Ist wie am letzten Schultag: keiner regiert mehr auf dein Gebrülle


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ist wie am letzten Schultag: keiner regiert mehr auf dein Gebrülle



Einer macht immer den "Dorfhorst",und ist der erste :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Soll ich für Euch beiden mal : einer Bug, einer Heck - befehlen ?
Um die größtmögliche Distanz zwischen Euch zu bringen....|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Soll ich für Euch beiden mal : einer Bug, einer Heck - befehlen ?
> Um die größtmögliche Distanz zwischen Euch zu bringen....|supergri



Nur wenn du schwimmen kannst |supergri


----------



## Yupii (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Soll ich für Euch beiden mal : einer Bug, einer Heck - befehlen ?
> Um die größtmögliche Distanz zwischen Euch zu bringen....|supergri


Warum|uhoh:|uhoh:
Der beisst nicht, der will nur spielen:q


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Warum|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Der beisst nicht, der will nur spielen:q



ein warmes wauwau :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Warum|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Der beisst nicht, der will nur spielen:q



Das sah in Mommark, von unserem Haus heraus aus betrachtet, zwar etwas anders aus .......|bigeyes

Aber wenn Ihr das sagt.......

|sagnix


----------



## Beppo (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

soso ich hab das Alles gelesen..auch mit Tochter verhökern und Mineralwasser...
LETZERES geht ja gar nicht  

habt Ihr es wieder mal geschafft, dass ich hemmungslos unter mich gemacht habe..nur weiter so 

lg
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ritter, Offiziere und Schergen..............
> 
> S T I L L G E S T A N D E N
> 
> ...





HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Soll ich für Euch beiden mal : einer Bug, einer Heck - befehlen ?
> Um die größtmögliche Distanz zwischen Euch zu bringen....|supergri




.....Na Männers, ich glaube der Verein hat bei euch echt bleibende Schäden hinterlassen.|rolleyes|bigeyes...... da sollte man schonmal über eine Ein- oder Überweisung nachdenken. ;+


----------



## Hering 58 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .....Na Männers, ich glaube der Verein hat bei euch echt bleibende Schäden hinterlassen.|rolleyes|bigeyes...... da sollte man schonmal über eine Ein- oder Überweisung nachdenken. ;+


|good:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .....Na Männers, ich glaube der Verein hat bei euch echt bleibende Schäden hinterlassen.|rolleyes|bigeyes...... da sollte man schonmal über eine Ein- oder Überweisung nachdenken. ;+


 
 Rolf,

 Könich ist man temporär.
 ( Reserve ) Offizier ein Leben lang :g

 Was meinst Du, wie das aussieht, wenn ein Ex-König ins 'Hallo' gestellt wird


----------



## lausi97 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin ihr Zipfelklatscher 24


----------



## lausi97 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wech, alle wech |kopfkrat|kopfkrat, platz aufem Kudder, yes|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (6. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wech, alle wech |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


nööh


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (6. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich bin auch noch da !

Habe mir mal den Katalog für die pilkers von Rolf angesehen 
Waaaaahnsinn absolut geil !!!!!
Werde mir welche bestellen ich kenne keinen herstellen der sowas liefern kann 

Gruß aus dem norden #6#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> nööh



Hoooooooch, du schon wieder


----------



## lausi97 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch da !
> 
> Habe mir mal den Katalog für die pilkers von Rolf angesehen
> Waaaaahnsinn absolut geil !!!!!
> ...



Aber sowas von #6


----------



## Yupii (6. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Stimmt, sind handmade und von exellenter Qualität.#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. April 2016)

Reppi, herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.


----------



## SveMa (8. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Reppi, herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.[emoji4]





Jau Reppi, von mir auch !


----------



## offense80 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Aber sowas von Happy Birthday Reppi 

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Yupii (8. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen Reppi,
ich hoffe, du liest hier noch mit.....
von mir|schild-g und alles Gute, vor allem hoffe ich, dass es dir wieder einigemassen gut geht und du auf die Beine kommst.#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. April 2016)

Yupii schrieb:


> Moinsen Reppi,
> ich hoffe, du liest hier noch mit.....
> von mir|schild-g und alles Gute, vor allem hoffe ich, dass es dir wieder einigemassen gut geht und du auf die Beine kommst.#6#6



????? Laut FB muss es ihm ja gut gehen .... Jetzt ist er auch umgezogen, von daher?????!!!!


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (8. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jo reppi
Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag 

Grüße aus dem norden |wavey:


----------



## Ines (8. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Reppi!


----------



## Beppo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ja dann mal alles Gute nachträglich .

Gestern war es ja sowatt von fein am Wasser, gut gefangen plus top Sonne mitten ins Gesicht.
Bernie und ich waren Forellen zupfen, und ich konnte endlich mal meine neue Forellen-Kombo einweihen.

Dann  komme ich nach Hause, der Nachbar sieht mich und sagt "Herr Blanco , kriege ich ein Autogramm ? So braun sind wir geworden.. :g  |bla:

bis bald
Beppo


----------



## Nico27 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Alles gute auch von mir nachträglich


----------



## drolle68 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drolle68 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Grundlage für den Pokalbau .

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

10 Daumen hoch dafür drolle! !!!
Der sieht doch mal richtig schick aus!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. April 2016)

dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> 10 Daumen hoch dafür drolle! !!!
> Der sieht doch mal richtig schick aus!!



.......da heisst es beim Hänger, Badehose an. ( also wenn der Pilker festhängt ......)


----------



## Beppo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

wieso er kann doch YUPII fragen, der ist doch seit Post #1000 oder so , schon vom Könich aussenbords gebracht worden  

wenner schomma nass is 

lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> wieso er kann doch YUPII fragen, der ist doch seit Post #1000 oder so , schon vom Könich aussenbords gebracht worden
> 
> wenner schomma nass is
> 
> ...



Beppi, ich glaube wir sind schon nass bevor es richtig losgeht(sofern du mehr als gut drauf bist |wavey:)


----------



## Yupii (9. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich schick euch beiden gleich mal den Elefanten vorbei


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich schick euch beiden gleich mal den Elefanten vorbei



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: tööööööööööööröööööö


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Mädels,

war aus verschiedenen, multiplen Gründen, in letzter Zeit nicht sehr präsent hier. #t

Da es nur noch weniger als 3 Wochen sind....

Alles soweit fit und i.O. bei Euch ?

Wer jetzt noch Fragen / Sorgen / Ängste / Nöte / Probleme / Heimweh / Liebeskummer hat.... melde sich hier oder schicke Dorschjäger75 und/oder mir eine PN.

Ansonsten sehen wir uns alle am 30.04. um 06.30 Uhr ( spätestens !!!!!!!!! #4) auf'm Dampfer 

Ich freue mich darauf, Euch alle persönlich kennen zu lernen und auf einen geselligen und fischreichen Tag auf See #6


----------



## drolle68 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich auch[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honeyball (11. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich freue mich darauf, Euch alle persönlich kennen zu lernen und auf einen geselligen und fischreichen Tag auf See #6



Hmm|kopfkrat, also ich hab da eher'n mulmiges Gefühl. Nachher muss ich noch son Fisch drillen oder gar Alkohol trinken oder sowas :c:c:c:g#c|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (11. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...und vor allem muss ich mir von den ganzen HSVlern anhören, dass die am kommenden Sonntag bei meinen Borussen die Meisterschaft entschieden haben


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nachher muss ich noch son Fisch drillen oder gar Alkohol trinken oder sowas :c:c:c:g#c|rolleyes



Das kannst Du auch delegieren. 
Für beides haben wir unsere Spezialisten an Bord |sagnix


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und vor allem muss ich mir von den ganzen HSVlern anhören, dass die ..........die Meisterschaft entschieden haben



Das haben wir doch schon am 19.Mai 2001 

|laola:


----------



## SveMa (11. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nicht mehr lange, solangsam sollte ich die Seitenarmmontage üben ... Das wird meine Geheimwaffe


----------



## Beppo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich komme dann spionieren 

Ich muss die "Langarmmontage" üben..
wg. der Altersweitsichtigkeit  

wg. Elefanten..der Cäpt´n Lowrance hat das ja nicht so mitbekommen (ich glaube er und Coasthunter haben dieses Lied mit dem Kartoffelsalat geübt)

aber fragt ihn mal was auf seinem Kulturbeutel steht...dann beantwortet sich auch warum ich letztens beim kacken lachen musste   
(sorry for my french, aber manches muss knallhart ausgesprochen werden  

love and peace 
se Beppo


----------



## Yupii (12. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> wg. Elefanten..der Cäpt´n Lowrance hat das ja nicht so mitbekommen (ich glaube er und Coasthunter haben dieses Lied mit dem Kartoffelsalat geübt)
> 
> aber fragt ihn mal was auf seinem Kulturbeutel steht...dann beantwortet sich auch warum ich letztens beim kacken lachen musste
> Beppo


Vielleicht Elefantendompteur;+:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Benjamin Blümchen |kopfkrat

 :q:q:q


----------



## Nico27 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

..macht meine Kindheitserinnerungen nicht zunichte.... töröööööööö


----------



## lausi97 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> ..macht meine Kindheitserinnerungen nicht zunichte.... töröööööööö



Unwissender :q:q:q

glaube mir, wenn ich dir vorm ersten Kaffee zeige worum es geht, trinkst du 

a.nie wieder Kaffee

und 

b. besuchst auch nie nicht wieder einen Zoo oder Zirkus 

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Dreifachshake und dreifacher Doppelschwör 

:q:q|jump:|jump:


----------



## Beppo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sie sind unter uns

schockierend ..

Das arme Kind

btw auf Bernies Kulturbeutel steht nun mal "Elephant" .. ich sitz da also nach durchzechter Nacht auf seinem Thron, und aus dem Augenwinkel sehe ich diese Tasche .. sofort nüchtern 

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> btw auf Bernies Kulturbeutel steht nun mal "Elephant" .. ich sitz da also nach durchzechter Nacht.......


 
 Nach einer durchzechten Nacht steht bei mir manchmal Elephant auf den Bierdosen


----------



## Franky (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

... der Morgen danach ist dann aber auch genau danach :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Franky schrieb:


> ... der Morgen danach ist dann aber auch genau danach :q


 
 The day after..... |uhoh:

 :q


----------



## Franky (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Frei übersetzt: Tag im Arsch... :q


----------



## offense80 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hier kommt ja mal wieder ein bisschen mehr Leben in die Bude....es war wirklich verdammt still hier. Das kannte ich von den anderen Threads her gar nicht. Ich hoffe es bleibt so....ist ja nun nicht mehr lange hin bis zur Tour. 

 Und an alle "Newbies" ( Schergen) hier.....ihr könnt ruhig mal ein wenig in die Tasten hauen, das ist hier nicht verboten


----------



## Nico27 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...wir sind doch alle schüchtern...


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> ...wir sind doch alle schüchtern...



Nico, keine Sorge.

Die beißen nicht......, die wollen nur spielen |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nico, keine Sorge.
> 
> Die beißen nicht......, die wollen nur spielen |rolleyes



Wuff wuff, schmeiß das Bällchen.........


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

y u p i i


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wir schmeissen nur mit Pilkern. Aber wenn Du denen hinterher springen wilst....


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Wir schmeissen nur mit Pilkern. Aber wenn Du denen hinterher springen wilst....



Revulution.........:q


----------



## Yupii (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> y u p i i



Was will denn Eure Durchlocht??

Hose voll??:q:q Da muss dann deine Lillyfee ran:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Was will denn Eure Durchlocht??
> 
> Hose voll??:q:q Da muss dann deine Lillyfee ran:vik:



Nix , wollte nur mal hören ob du wach bist :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Wir schmeissen nur mit Pilkern. Aber wenn Du denen hinterher springen wilst....


 
 Ich werfe bei jedem Stopp immer 10-12 Pilker vorab zum Anfüttern rein.
 Glaube, das wird lustig..... wenn dort immer einer hinterher hechtet.....


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dann haben wir viiieel Platz auf dem Kutter.


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Dann haben wir viiieel Platz auf dem Kutter.


 
 Das ist ja u.a. auch der Sinn der Sache :g


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Dann haben wir viiieel Platz auf dem Kutter.



Hab ihr auch so mehr als ausreichend.|bla:


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hab ihr auch so mehr als ausreichend.|bla:



Ich verstehe Deinen Kommentar nicht so in Gänze, 
Sorry ?!?


----------



## offense80 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hörte man rief nach mir?? Tadaaaa hier ist sie....the one and only Prrrrrrrriiiinzesiiiin Liiiiiilyyyyfeeee :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich hörte man rief nach mir?? Tadaaaa hier ist sie....the one and only Prrrrrrrriiiinzesiiiin Liiiiiilyyyyfeeee :vik:


 
 Micha,

 inzwischen habe ich das Gefühl, das es sich hier mehr um andere *Egoismen* dreht........
 Finde ich persönlich zwar schade und bedauernswert, nach der ganzen Orga, die Dorschjäger75 und ich hier reingesteckt haben,  aber kannst nichts dran ändern und nix dran tun....

 C'est la vie.....


----------



## offense80 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Aber der Yupii hat doch ganz genau meinen Namen gesagt :c:c:c:c:c

Ok snief,dann geh ich jetzt halt zur Arbeit. Schönen Arbeitstag euch allen #h


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Aber der Yupii hat doch ganz genau meinen Namen gesagt :c:c:c:c:c
> 
> Ok snief,dann geh ich jetzt halt zur Arbeit. Schönen Arbeitstag euch allen #h



Prinzessin, nun sei doch nicht traurig und gehe zur Arbeit und passe auf das Böse auf. |pftroest:

Ich meinte damit doch gar nicht Dich, sondern jemand GANZ anderes, mit den Egoismen........


----------



## Yupii (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Oh, ich habe gesehen, dass ja einige so kurz vor der Tour abgesprungen sind. Die wollen doch wohl nicht auch noch ihr Geld zurück? Entweder Ersatzmann oder Geld ist futsch.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Quack nicht son Unsinn - die Modalitäten standen im Voraus fest und nie in Abrede. 

Beim Dummtüch- schnacken hier im Thread wurde sich vor einigen Seiten ziemlich verritten - und da es sich bei der Tour nicht um eine alkoholfreie Veranstaltung handelt und die Zungen dementsprechend lose sind - habe ich für mich entschieden,  nö- das ziehste Dir nicht den ganzen Tag rein und bleibst besser wech. 


PS - Ich habe Honeyball die Plätze zur freien Verfügung gestellt - bezahlt sind se! 

Ich möchte mich dennoch ausdrücklich bei Daniel wegen der Arbeit mit der Orga bedanken / entschuldigen #h


----------



## Yupii (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ... habe ich für mich entschieden,  nö- das ziehste Dir nicht den ganzen Tag rein und bleibst besser wech.


Jetzt biste mir richtig sympathisch.#h
#h


----------



## MS aus G (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nun bleibt aber mal ganz geschmeidig, ist ja wie im "Mädcheninternat" hier!!!

@Dorschbremse,

ich kenne ja leider nur einen Teil der Mitfahrer, wäre natürlich sehr gerne dabei gewesen, aber der Beruf,...!!!

Hast Du Dir die Anmeldeliste mal genau angeschaut!?! Da fahren sehr, sehr viele direkt nach der Tour oder nach dem Essen wieder Heim!!! Sicher wird auch das ein oder andere Bierchen getrunken werden, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sich jemand "von den Füßen säuft"!?! Deshalb so eine Tour abzusagen,...???

Das mit dem "ziemlich verritten", naja, das sind doch "nur" Sprüche, da beißt wirklich niemand!!! Oder glaubst Du es hätten sofort alle wieder für die Mommark-Tour zugesagt, wenn es da irgendwelche Probleme gegeben hätte!?!

Sicher werde ich Dich jetzt nicht mehr vom Gegenteil überzeugen, aber ich weis nicht, was Du Dir eigentlich bei so einer Tour vorgestellt hast,...???

Viele Grüße von dem "leidernichtmitfahrenkönnendem" 

Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2016)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Nun bleibt aber mal ganz geschmeidig, ist ja wie im "Mädcheninternat" hier!!!
> 
> @Dorschbremse,
> 
> ...



Lass sein Mario.........


----------



## bernie (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Was`n hier los???? 

Ich will mit alten Kumpels und neuen Leuten auff´n Kutter .
Sonst nix..... 

@ Mario: Das ist ECHT SEHR SCHADE!!!!

@Pepe: Das nächst Mal kackste unten im Hof!!!! 
SO!


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@ Mario 

So wie Du es meinst interpretieren zu können / müssen habe ich es weder geschrieben noch gemeint.

Mein Posting war lediglich zum lesen gedacht,  mit nix zwischen den Zeilen oder ähnliches. 

Da ich nicht mehr Bestandteil der Teilnehmerliste bin,  ist somit auch jegliches Diskutieren über mich Offtopic. 

Kehrt einfach zum Klönschnack zurück und gut is.|wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Quack nicht son Unsinn - die Modalitäten standen im Voraus fest und nie in Abrede.
> 
> Beim Dummtüch- schnacken hier im Thread wurde sich vor einigen Seiten ziemlich verritten - und da es sich bei der Tour nicht um eine alkoholfreie Veranstaltung handelt und die Zungen dementsprechend lose sind - habe ich für mich entschieden,  nö- das ziehste Dir nicht den ganzen Tag rein und bleibst besser wech.
> 
> ...



Moin, das ist ja ok wenn du Honey die "unbesetzten Plätze" zur Verfügung stellst......... nur wenn da kein Ersatz von Honey gefunden wird, sollte man es über den Organisator der Tour machen, oder die Leute auf der Nachrückerliste? ....... evtl. wollen doch noch andere Kollegen mit? #c
Deshalb hat es ja einen Organisator für diese Tour gegeben...... (oder ist Olaf/Heinblöd diesbezuegl. informiert, dann hab ich nichts gesagt )


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (oder ist Olaf/Heinblöd diesbezuegl. informiert, dann hab ich nichts gesagt )



Rolf, ich weiß es, wie alle anderen hier auch, seit 14.30 Uhr.

 Aber da ich ja der Stein des Anstoßes war, wundert mich hier inzwischen nicht mehr so viel.


----------



## drolle68 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hoffe es wird ne geile Tour. Grüße an alle . Drolle. #h#h#h#h


----------



## Beppo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Keine Bange , wir werden schon unseren (zivilisierten) Spass haben.


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Keine Bange , wir werden schon unseren (zivilisierten) Spass haben.



Beppilein, vollkommen korrekt #6

Wie Bernie vorhin auch schon schrieb.

Geht hier ja darum, mit bekannten / neuen Leuten aus dem Board einen geselligen Tag mit ( hoffentlich ) ordentlich vielen 'Leos' an Bord zu verbringen und nicht um Animositäten.


----------



## Nico27 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ani...was? ......Kenn ich nicht 
Ich freue mich auch schon auf die tour!


----------



## Honeyball (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich denke, wir sollten das eine nicht weiter diskutieren und uns auf das andere freuen.
Wenn noch kurzfristig einer mit aufspringen möchte, dann sollte er das mit Olaf besprechen, so wie Olaf sich gemeldet hätte bzw. melden wird, wenn es mit der Finanzierung noch Probleme gäbe.

Ich freu mich auf 'ne endgeile Tour mit ein paar Leuten, die ich lange nicht gesehen habe und vielen Leuten, die ich noch nicht kenne, die aber von ihrem Geschreibsel hier im Board her, durchaus den Eindruck machen, man müsse sie sich mal näher anschauen :m

....und ansonsten trinke ich keinen Alkohol, fange keine Fische und bin auch sonst ein ziemlich verlogenes Subjekt (eben Angler)


----------



## lausi97 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten das eine nicht weiter diskutieren und uns auf das andere freuen.
> Wenn noch kurzfristig einer mit aufspringen möchte, dann sollte er das mit Olaf besprechen, so wie Olaf sich gemeldet hätte bzw. melden wird, wenn es mit der Finanzierung noch Probleme gäbe.
> 
> Ich freu mich auf 'ne endgeile Tour mit ein paar Leuten, die ich lange nicht gesehen habe und vielen Leuten, die ich noch nicht kenne, die aber von ihrem Geschreibsel hier im Board her, durchaus den Eindruck machen, man müsse sie sich mal näher anschauen :m
> ...




Meinsu mich, mit näher anschauen? Nimm Sonnenbrille mit, datt Körnchen strahlt so........:vik::q


----------



## Beppo (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich zieh mein Koala Kostüm an und krabbel beim Olaf aufn Arm kuscheln.

Bei Dir mein Könich genauer hinzuschauen wäre aufgrund meiner Knubbeligkeit wohl eine Leiter vonnöten.

Ach watt wird datt lustig..aufm Boot trinke ich eh nur Wasser aus der Bilge..wenn ich schonmal hingepurzelt bin.

morgen in 2 Wochen.

Hoffentlich macht der Wetterfritze mit.

lg
Beppo

@Bernie ..aufn Hof..beie Hühner ? na gut..


----------



## Nico27 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...wegen dem Wetter, da müssen wir immer brav den Teller leer essen und das Glas immer ganz leeren...
Ansonsten werden wir sehen, wer gut zu den Fischen is' und diese zu füttern vermag.


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn noch kurzfristig einer mit aufspringen möchte, dann sollte er das mit Olaf besprechen, so wie Olaf sich gemeldet hätte bzw. melden wird, wenn es mit der Finanzierung noch Probleme gäbe.



Ich wollte mich hierzu eigentlich erst kurz vor der Tour melden, wenn wir eine verlässliche Wetter ( Wind ) Vorhersage haben, aber im Rahmen der Umorganisation nehme ich dieses zum Anlass.

1.) Die 2 auf der Stand-By Liste können jetzt doch nicht mehr mit. Die nehme ich von der Liste.

2.) Es sind ja aktuell 32 Teilnehmer / Plätze bezahlt. d.h. es macht 50,- € pro Nase. 
Originär waren wir ja von einer höheren Anzahl und somit einem Preis von 45,71€ pro Nase ausgegangen.
Ich habe von den Teilnehmern Beträge von 45,21 bis 50,- € erhalten.

Bevor ich jetzt den goldenen Buchhalterpreis gewinne und mich wieder mit ~ 30 Überweisungen rumschlage, machen wir es so : 3 hatten 50,- aufgerundet. Alles gut. Die anderen mit 46,- oder 47,- wissen ja selbst, wieviel sie überwiesen haben und drücken mir einfach 3,- oder 4,- Euro in die Hand.
Ich führe da kein Buch oder Strichliste, sondern das geht unter Kollegen per Handschlag und färtisch.

3.) evtl. Nachrücker für Dorschbremse ( + Söhne ).

Wir haben einen ( neuen ) Interessenten, den ich in die Liste aufnehmen werde.
Dieser ( und evtl. weitere ) sollen sich dann direkt mit Dorschbremse bzgl. Bezahlung in Verbindung setzen.


Habe ich noch was vergessen |kopfkrat

Ach ja......

Schönes Wochenende !

Für morgen ist Sturm (Vor)Warnung an der Küste angesagt.
Auf das es in 2 Wochen besser ist #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> ...wegen dem Wetter, da müssen wir immer brav den Teller leer essen und das Glas immer ganz leeren...
> Ansonsten werden wir sehen, wer gut zu den Fischen is' und diese zu füttern vermag.


 
 Nico, wo ist denn Dein Bild mit der X-Mas Mütze ?

 Hab Dich eben gar nicht erkannt :m


----------



## Nico27 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ähm...gewechselt 
....öfter mal was neues


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bezüglich Bezahlung - Nix,  Null! 

Is für lau! |wavey:

Oder- sofern ihr die drei Plätze noch belegt kriegt.... 

Rechnet es um in ne Runde Begrüßungsbier.


----------



## offense80 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

#6#6#6

 Das is mal n Wort :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*


Moin Moin


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

|wavey:
in XL

LG nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nobbi, Du bist und bleibst 'die Mutter der Kompanie'.
 #6#6#6#6#6

 SAUGEIL !!!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bezüglich Bezahlung - Nix, Null!
> 
> Is für lau! |wavey:
> 
> ...


 
 Kai,

 mögliche Nachrücker hätten Dir Deinen Törnbeitrag natürlich zurück erstattet. So war ja auch die Regelung.

 Aber da Du hierauf verzichtest, sage ich für die 'Spende' im Namen aller Tourteilnehmer : DANKE !!!

 Olaf


----------



## lausi97 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

NOBBIendgeil #6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hi lausikönich,
hast die Nr. 3 noch#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hi lausikönich,
> hast die Nr. 3 noch#h



Damit deckt er sich jede Nacht zu. ( Hat Rolf mir in Mommark erzählt.....  )
Und wir schmeissen ihm auch wieder den grössten Dorsch in'ne Bütt, damit er wieder König wird und die nächste BKT organisieren muß :m:m:m:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

so sweet seit ihr   -)))

gn8 nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> so sweet seit ihr -)))



 Kennst uns doch....
 In so einem Falle : Alle für einen


----------



## lausi97 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hi lausikönich,
> hast die Nr. 3 noch#h



Aber sowas von......:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Damit deckt er sich jede Nacht zu. ( Hat Rolf mir in Mommark erzählt.....  )
> Und wir schmeissen ihm auch wieder den grössten Dorsch in'ne Bütt, damit er wieder König wird und die nächste BKT organisieren muß :m:m:m:m



:r|smash:|smash::e|director:|director:|director:|krach:|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. April 2016)

lausi97 schrieb:


> :r|smash:|smash::e|director:|director:|director:|krach:|supergri|supergri|supergri



So isses Hein......... ausserdem XL? Das passt doch nur Prinzessinen.......


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> So isses Hein......... ausserdem XL? Das passt doch nur Prinzessinen.......



Kann ja nicht jeder so einen wohlverformten Körper wie deinen haben :m:m:m


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mein Prinzessinkleid......uiiii wie schööön :l:l


----------



## bernie (16. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Saugeiles Schöhrd ;-)

Ich will auch eins hamm!! :m

Muss aber Sondergröße sein: Dicke Plautze und nix inne Arme 

Mann könnte auch sagen, *ich bin gebaut wie ein Bär: *
Schmale Schultern und breite Füße |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Saugeiles Schöhrd ;-)
> 
> Ich will auch eins hamm!! :m
> 
> ...



:q:qhahahaha


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Saugeiles Schöhrd ;-)
> 
> Ich will auch eins hamm!! :m
> 
> ...



Moin Moin bernie,
das kannst hamm!! fang den größten .#a
apropos das t-shirt kommt jetzt aus einem raucherhaushalt manchmal ist da auch bisschen staub(kleine info) nicht datt das mecker gibt -))

schönes weekend euch
nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Mann könnte auch sagen, *ich bin gebaut wie ein Bär: *
> Schmale Schultern und breite Füße |rolleyes



Bernie, nun sei doch nicht so hart zu Dir selbst.

Sag doch einfach A-Linien-Kleid Figur...., klingt vornehmer und wir wissen trotzdem alle was gemeint ist..... :vik:

Wird im englischen Modejargon übrigens 'Princess' genannt.

Ich vermute, darauf spielte 'uns Rollo' an  


PS :

Anderes Thema; bevor es einem entfällt :

Heute in 2 Wochen ist Boardietour 2016 !!!!! #6


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (17. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt . Mitglied aus unser Whats App Gruppe war gestern auf der Simone und schwer genervt . Mit 34 Leuten kamen nur 4 Dorsche an Deck und der Kapitän hatte auch keine Anstalten gemacht , den Kutter mal umzusetzen |uhoh: . Sechs Stunden fast auf einem Fleck gefischt . Hoffe das wird bei der Tour etwas besser . #c


----------



## Hering 58 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Na ich bin ja mal gespannt . Mitglied aus unser Whats App Gruppe war gestern auf der Simone und schwer genervt . Mit 34 Leuten kamen nur 4 Dorsche an Deck und der Kapitän hatte auch keine Anstalten gemacht , den Kutter mal umzusetzen |uhoh: . Sechs Stunden fast auf einem Fleck gefischt . Hoffe das wird bei der Tour etwas besser . #c


Michi du wärst das schon rausreißen. #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Na ich bin ja mal gespannt . Mitglied aus unser Whats App Gruppe war gestern auf der Simone und schwer genervt . Mit 34 Leuten kamen nur 4 Dorsche an Deck und der Kapitän hatte auch keine Anstalten gemacht , den Kutter mal umzusetzen |uhoh: . Sechs Stunden fast auf einem Fleck gefischt . Hoffe das wird bei der Tour etwas besser . #c


Ja hoffen wir mal, dass sich in den nächsten 14 Tagen noch ein wenig was ändert, aber ich schraub die Erwartungen schon mal auf ein Minimum runter.
Ist seit ca 6 Wochen wirklich extrem schwierig mit Fisch.
Die Jungs drehen fast jeden Stein zwischen Laboe und Aerö/Langeland um.
Der Dorsch scheint z.Z. FAST ausgestorben zu sein.
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt! !!
Das wird schon!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin 
dann ist das so 
abba unser wiedersehen 

#h


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin .

Dorsche sind aber da ...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRtzQXYI4LQ



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Dorsche sind aber da ...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRtzQXYI4LQ
> 
> ...


Darum habe ich ja auch "FAST ausgestorben " geschrieben  #h


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Mit 34 Leuten kamen nur 4 Dorsche an Deck und der Kapitän hatte auch keine Anstalten gemacht , den Kutter mal umzusetzen |uhoh: . Sechs Stunden fast auf einem Fleck gefischt . Hoffe das wird bei der Tour etwas besser . #c



Michi,
solche Tage gibt es ( wie jeder Angler weiß ). Und wie Daniel schon schrieb, die letzten Wochen war es insgesamt schwierig.
Deswegen war ich im Nachhinein sogar froh, daß wir gestern keinen Kutter mehr bekommen hatten. ( Anfangs war Gestern ja mal der originäre BKT-Tag 'in Planung' gewesen )
Inwiefern der Sturm gestern ein 'Im Windschatten bleiben' erzwungen hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Aber das mit dem Nicht-Umsetzen ist eigentlich recht ungewöhnlich |kopfkrat, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung mit der Simone.
 Fanggarantie gibt es natürlich nie, aber ich bin persönlich sehr zuversichtlich, daß wir uns am 30.04. zumindest nicht über eine fehlende, engagierte Fischsuche beschweren müssen. #6


----------



## Honeyball (18. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn man im Heringsthread gleichzeitig liest, dass ein Berufsfischer von massenhaft Heringen vor der Schleimündung spricht, die nicht aufsteigen wollen, dann denke ich mal, die Dorschis haben genug anderes zum fressen #c


----------



## Honeyball (18. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hat jemand vor, Wattwürmer mit an Board zu nehmen?


----------



## offense80 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das werde ich mir für Mommark eventuell mal überlegen, aber hier werde ich wohl nur versuchen diese kleinen Lutscher mit Gummi zu verführen. Und das eine oder andere mal mit Rolf seinen selbstgegossenen Erfolgspilkern |supergri


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (18. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Juhu

Ich werde ein paar Mumien mitnehmen sind vom brandungsangeln übergeblieben 
Ist auch ein testen mit den Würmern von wegen konservieren 

Gruß a.d. norden:vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Ich werde ein paar Mumien mitnehmen



Frank, alles OK, aber anmelden solltest Du die bei Organisatorix Daniel schon |rolleyes


----------



## Jesse J (19. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Rolf hatte die in Mommark mit , die gingen genauso gut wie noch lebenden.
Die Mumien haben sich beim aufziehen nicht so gewehrt, was ein grßer Vorteil ist


----------



## Yupii (19. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Rolf hatte die in Mommark mit , die gingen genauso gut wie noch lebenden.
> Die Mumien haben sich beim aufziehen nicht so gewehrt, was ein grßer Vorteil ist


Das hast du jetzt falsch ausgedrückt: die Mumien waren Rolf und Lausi himself:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. April 2016)

Jesse J schrieb:


> Rolf hatte die in Mommark mit , die gingen genauso gut wie noch lebenden.
> Die Mumien haben sich beim aufziehen nicht so gewehrt, was ein grßer Vorteil ist



Moin Jörg, genau ........ Was noch ein großer Vorteil ist, mit deneingesalzenen Dingern kannste beim Brandungsangeln voll duchziehen (mehrmals mit dem gleichen Wurm) , ohne dass die die Dinger wegfliegen


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, liebe Teilnehmer der Boardie-Tour; wir nähern uns der Zielgeraden.

Ab morgen ist der 30.04. dann endlich in Reichweite des Windfinders :g

Da die Wettervorhersage ja recht volatil ist.... :g, gibt es bestimmt in der Zwischenzeit noch oftmals einiges an 'Juchhu' und 'Mist' zwischendurch.... 

Ich mache dann mal den Anfang :

Für Freitag 29.04. 23.00 Uhr ist 'ne 4-5 aus S aktuell prognostiziert. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht |kopfkrat.


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Für Freitag 29.04. 23.00 Uhr ist 'ne 4-5 aus S aktuell prognostiziert. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht |kopfkrat.


 
 Und 'schwupps' zeigt das gerade eingespielte Update eine 2-3 aus O an |uhoh::m


----------



## offense80 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bitte KEINE Vorhersagen von Ostwind..... die machen mir Angst... Ost ist doof.

Wind aus Osten,lässt Rolfs Pilker rosten
Wind aus Westen, gehört mit zu den Besten
Wind aus Süden, ist für die Rookies diese Prüden
Wind aus Norden, läßt uns Fische bald ermorden

Boa, kein Bock mehr so einen scheiß zu dichten,
werde den Pc mal gleich vernichten.
Dann habt ihr endlich Ruhe,
und am 30. hoffentlich ordentlich Fisch in der Truhe.

Tadaaaa :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Als Prinzessin Lillifee hast ja auch täglich mit dem Minnegesang vieler 'Bewerber' zu tun......

Wenn die Leos nicht wollen am 30.04., kannst Du uns ja sonst mit einigen Limericks aus eigener Feder ein wenig Kurzweil bereiten


----------



## offense80 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Es wäre mir eine Ehre Durchlaucht...

Mit meiner Muse ( Könich Lausi ) an der meinen Seite, werden mir sicher noch schöne Sache einfallen, um euch zu erfreuen:vik:


----------



## Yupii (21. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Es wäre mir eine Ehre Durchlaucht...
> Mit meiner Muse ( Könich Lausi ) an der meinen Seite, werden mir sicher noch schöne Sache einfallen, um euch zu erfreuen



Das lasst ihr beiden Hafensänger|supergri schön bleiben. Nicht, dass die Ostsee umkippt.


----------



## Nico27 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Guten morgen...
Ich seh schon, nächste Woche kommen wohl keine Fische an Bord.......weil sich keiner aufs Angeln konzentrieren kann.
Da gehe ich doch am besten morgen schonmal üben...mit dem kleinen Boot auf der Lübecker Bucht


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nico, dann ordentlich Petri für morgen #6

 Laß uns für den 30.ten aber noch ein paar übrig :m


----------



## Nico27 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Dann herzlichen Dank 
Und ich denke schon, dass noch genug bleibt...
Erstmal muss ich die Fische morgen finden


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Erstmal muss ich die Fische morgen finden



 Sonst wende ich vertrauensvoll an Bernie, unseren Echoflüsterer. 

 Der hat immer Fisch-Anzeige........


----------



## bernie (21. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Du Doof Du


----------



## Yupii (21. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> Du Doof Du


Warum bist`n so?


----------



## offense80 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jetzt kommt hier ja endlich wieder etwas Leben in die Bude so kurz vor dem Start..... ich hoffe der Wind spielt mit, dann wird es ein geiler Tag. Doppelschwör


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2016)

offense80 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt hier ja endlich wieder etwas Leben in die Bude so kurz vor dem Start..... ich hoffe der Wind spielt mit, dann wird es ein geiler Tag. Doppelschwör


Moin Micha,
Täglich "Wetterupdate" reicht doch......... ködertechnisch kann ankm Moment kei e Aussage machen,  aber wenn es in's Flachwasser geht, sollten etwas schwere Mefoblinker dabei sein. Ansonsten eben leichte Pilker und Jigköpfe für z. B. Möhrchen?! 
Wird sich aber wieder am Tag der Ausfahrt zeigen, denn "wer fängt, hat recht"


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2016)

offense80 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt hier ja endlich wieder etwas Leben in die Bude so kurz vor dem Start..... ich hoffe der Wind spielt mit, dann wird es ein geiler Tag. Doppelschwör


Moin Micha,
Täglich "Wetterupdate" reicht doch. ( ..... Ist manchmal recht anstrengend, wenn sich einige in's "Kindergartenalter" zurück begeben)..... ködertechnisch kann man im Moment keine Aussage machen,  aber wenn es in's Flachwasser geht, sollten etwas schwere Mefoblinker dabei sein. Ansonsten eben leichte Pilker und Jigköpfe für z. B. Möhrchen?! 
Wird sich aber wieder am Tag der Ausfahrt zeigen, denn "wer fängt, hat recht"


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ......
> Täglich "Wetterupdate" reicht doch.......



Im Moment ( ändert sich nachher beim nächsten Update sowieso wieder ), eine 4 aus S.

Luft von 5°C. - 11°C.

Ab vormittag Regen.


----------



## Norbi (22. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Männerz,keine Panik dat wird schon:m
Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall einen Traumhaften Tag,und vorallem sehr viel Spass,werde an Euch denken,und bitte viele Fotos machen.|wavey:|wavey::c


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Frage in die Runde, braucht wer noch ne Feederrute oder ne 40er Norwegenrute? Nähres dann per PN.


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Männerz,keine Panik dat wird schon:m
> Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall einen Traumhaften Tag,und vorallem sehr viel Spass,werde an Euch denken,und bitte viele Fotos machen.|wavey:|wavey::c



 Moin Norbi,

 wir werden uns bemühen, einige fotogene 'Models' über die Reling zu hieven und sie für die Nachwelt auf Celluloid zu bannen :g

 Bedauern sehr, daß Du es diese Tour nicht schaffst. #t

 Gute Besserung #6

 Olaf


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Männerz,keine Panik dat wird schon:m
> Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall einen Traumhaften Tag,und vorallem sehr viel Spass,werde an Euch denken,und bitte viele Fotos machen.|wavey:|wavey::c




Norbi, auch ich wünsche dir alles Gute und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine. Wirklich schade, dich nicht dabei zu haben........ holen wir nach !!! #6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

#h
In Hamburg in der Elbe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NFS_C7jl-o


Norbert


----------



## Norbi (24. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

danke Leute!
Der Geist ist willig,aber............ich werde mir große Mühe geben|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> #h
> In Hamburg in der Elbe
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NFS_C7jl-o
> ...


Ja der Blonde Hans,der hatte noch Format. #6


----------



## Yupii (25. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ist hier aber verdächtig ruhig:q:q
Alle im Keller und am Basteln;+;+


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nö, in Eckernförde auf'm Campingplatz mit Blick auf Meer, Wolken, Regen, Schnee, Graupel, Sonne und das alles im ständigen Wechsel. Gestern mit mehr Sonne, heute mit mehr Wolken und Niederschlägen.


----------



## Nico27 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...oder arbeiten...


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> ...oder arbeiten...



Welch gräßlich Wort erreicht mein Ohr |clown:

Wie war denn Deine Tour mit Kleinboot ?

Erfolgreich....., oder müssen wir KaLeu Bernie Lowrance als Echoflüsterer für Dich konsultieren :m


----------



## Arki2k (25. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich sitz zuhause und machen hake jede Sekunde ab, die verstreicht bis zu unserem großartigen Erlebnis auf See    (Mist, jetzt muss ich was aufholen!)


----------



## drolle68 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Freue mich auf Samstag. Scheiß aufs Wetter !!  Werden die Ostsee schon rocken. Wird ein neuer Rock. War noch nie in Eckytown. Übe vorher ein wenig in Fehmarn. Der Pokal für die meisten Fische wird pünktlich fertig!! Wenn der Computerlegastheniker es hinbekommt , gibt es auch noch ein Foto. :vik::vik::vik::vik:Bald geht`s los. #6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Freue mich auf Samstag. Scheiß aufs Wetter !! Werden die Ostsee schon rocken. Wird ein neuer Rock. War noch nie in Eckytown. Übe vorher ein wenig in Fehmarn. Der Pokal für die meisten Fische wird pünktlich fertig!! Wenn der Computerlegastheniker es hinbekommt , gibt es auch noch ein Foto. :vik::vik::vik::vik:*Bald geht`s los.* #6#6#6#6#6#6



Ich meinte zwar, es an anderen Stellen oft genug wiederholt zu haben...., aber ich wurde gebeten, 
es nochmals deutlich zu erwähnen.

ABFAHRT ist um 07.00 Uhr MESZ.
An Bord _*SPÄTESTENS*_ um 06.30 Uhr !!!!!!!

Danke !!!


----------



## Jose (25. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

... ich würd das datum auch noch mal wiederholen... :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Jose schrieb:


> ... ich würd das datum auch noch mal wiederholen... :m



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl |rolleyes

Samstag, der 30.te April 2016 ( a.D.) 

( Ist 'ne Art D-Day für einige hier  )


----------



## Nico27 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Guten morgen..
Die Haken werden geschliffen und die Gummis neu eingefärbt...
Nicht mehr lange, Dann ist es soweit.. 4x werden wir noch wach..heißa, dann ist boardietag!

Ich glaube, ich muss mich wirklich mal mit jemandem unterhalten, der ein Echolot lesen kann  Der Tag fing mit mehr Wind an als gerechnet..legte sich dann aber. Bin ständig nördlich des Steinriffes (Kante von18m auf 9m) hier bei Travemünde langgedriftet. Hatte auch immer was auf dem Echo zu sehen...aber nur ein einziger Dorsch in 5h hat gebissen.
War etwas ernüchternd 

Aber am Samstag wird man mich auch ohne Fisch erheitern..

Leider steht das Essen bei mir seit gestern nicht mehr ganz fest, da ich Sonntag um 4h los zur Arbeit.. <-schreckliches Wort ..muss.
Freue mich darauf euch verrückten Haufen kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Nico27 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hihi...ist zwar jetzt ne blöde Frage, aber wo Parke ich am besten? Wie heißt der Kutter nochmal? ..Simone, ne? 
...eiere schon durch alle Seiten im Thema, aber habe noch nix gefunden


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2016)

Nico27 schrieb:


> Guten morgen..
> Die Haken werden geschliffen und die Gummis neu eingefärbt...
> Nicht mehr lange, Dann ist es soweit.. 4x werden wir noch wach..heißa, dann ist boardietag!
> 
> ...



Moin Nico, 
Generell sehen die Fänge im Moment überall nicht gerade berauschend aus . Hoffen wirk mal, dass Andreas ein glückliches Händchen hat und den Fisch aufspürt. . Ansonsten bleibt nur "Strecke machen" oder reinsetzen und "fachsimpeln"


----------



## Nico27 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

"Gefachsimpelt" wird eh


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2016)

Nico27 schrieb:


> "Gefachsimpelt" wird eh



Ja wie soll ich sagen, für einige "Kollegen" muss ich mich im Voraus schonmal entschuldigen. Aufgrund meiner "Betreuerfunktion" versuche ich alles , damit das Umfeld nicht zu sehr beeinträchtigt wird, denn speziell für die "Mommark-Truppe"........ auch für die ist es nicht einfach so'n Tag in der Herde auf See zu verbringen. . Sollte einer von ihnen wieder ausfallend werden, ruf mich einfach. Ach ja, die meisten sind auch stubenrein.........


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> oder reinsetzen und "fachsimpeln"




Rolf, och nöööhhhhhh. #t

Nicht schon wieder den ganzen Tag Deine Fußballmonologe |uhoh:|uhoh: 

:m|muahah:


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2016)

HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, och nöööhhhhhh. #t
> 
> Nicht schon wieder den ganzen Tag Deine Fußballmonologe |uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> :m|muahah:



Na ja Olaf, du weisst was ich von Fussball halte. Daher braucht da bestimmt keiner diesbezueglich Angst zu haben........


----------



## Nico27 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

....wusste garnicht, dass Fische Fußball spielen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> ....wusste garnicht, dass Fische Fußball spielen...



Wenn sie gut drauf sind, nehmen sie manchmal sogar den GuFi 'volley' :g


----------



## Beppo (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Wenn einer beim Angeln über Fussball anfängt, setze ich mich abseits..

mich interessieren eher Aussagen wie .


Nico27 schrieb:


> Guten morgen..
> Die Haken werden geschliffen und die Gummis neu eingefärbt...��
> .....
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muss mich wirklich mal mit jemandem unterhalten, der ein Echolot lesen kann ��



zum Gummies neu einfärben fällt mir nix ein..ich benutze die immer nur einmal..

zu 2. Pruuuusssst !!

bald isses soweit..der Käpt´n hat schon seine "Hoppetosse" neu beschlagen lassen.
Da sind nun soviele Neuteile drin, der Karren macht auf 300km 10 Minuten gut ...(ich habe _"aus Gründen"_ ein klein wenig Schiss ...duckundweg)

bis Samstag
Beppo


----------



## Honeyball (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Zu der Frage wegen Parkplatz:
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man seine Sachen am Schiff ausladen und dann das Auto zum Parkplatz 6 beim Aldi bringen. Auf dem oberen Parkdeck darf man ganztägig parken.
Ich schau mir das nachher mal vor Ort an und schreib hier was rein.


----------



## lausi97 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Wenn einer beim Angeln über Fussball anfängt, setze ich mich abseits..
> 
> mich interessieren eher Aussagen wie .
> 
> ...



Beppo, mit neuen Hufen wird die Strecke aber auch länger.......:q

Gummis einfärben |kopfkrat|kopfkrat,gibt's die nicht sogar schon in Farbe und Geschmack.....:q


----------



## offense80 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das Chaos bekommt einen neuen Namen

Boradie-Dorschkutter-Tour 2016es wird echt von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer mit euch 

HERRLICH :l


----------



## Nico27 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Da fühle ich mich ja geschützt...wenn sich so viele mit den Gummis auskennen.
Farbe und Geschmack soll bei einigen Fischen ja ne Rolle spielen


----------



## Yupii (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Da fühle ich mich ja geschützt...wenn sich so viele mit den Gummis auskennen.
> Farbe und Geschmack soll bei einigen Fischen ja ne Rolle spielen


Der König wird dir schon zur Hand gehen:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... Aufgrund meiner "Betreuerfunktion"........



Es gab doch mal so ein Sprichwort.... |kopfkrat

Liegt mir auf der Zunge, aber ich komm nicht drauf #c


Irgendwas mit 'Bock' und 'Gärtner' war das, meine ich..... |kopfkrat

:m


----------



## Nico27 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das mit der Hand bekomme ich auch schon hin


----------



## lausi97 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Der König wird dir schon zur Hand gehen:q:q:q



Du Teppichflüsterer, kommst auf die Anhängerkupplung, dann nörgelst wenigstens nicht die ganze Fahrt über den bequemen Sitzplatz........:q


----------



## Yupii (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich erinnere mich schwach daran, die Sitze hinten sind ja genauso bequem wie damals die Rückbank meines Fiat 500 |rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> wie damals die Rückbank meines Fiat 500 |rolleyes



Ja, _früher_ ging das alles etwas leichter und einfacher :g.

We are not the younger Generation anymore #t


----------



## lausi97 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich schwach daran, die Sitze hinten sind ja genauso bequem wie damals die Rückbank meines Fiat 500 |rolleyes



Du hast doch nicht etwa auf der Rücksitzbank gemenschelt |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Yupii (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht etwa auf der Rücksitzbank gemenschelt |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|bigeyes|bigeyes


 Damals war ich noch ein wenig schlanker|rolleyes, in der dritthöchsten Handballiga aktiv. Da ging alles


----------



## Brutzlaff (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Yuhu, nur noch 4 Tage.... Hoffentlich kommt bis dahin mal wieder die Sonne ein bissl raus... Will mir doch wieder nen Sonnenbrand in der Fresse holen...


----------



## Honeyball (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...mal ein aktuelles Foto


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Männer!!
So gaaanz langsam werden auch die Windvorhersagen konkreter! !
Aktuell dürfen wir mit S-SO Winden um 4Bft rechnen. Was in meinen Augen SEHR GUT ist, da wir so ein wenig Drift haben und ordentlich Fläche absuchen  können.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...mal ein aktuelles Foto


Gibt gleich Dusche für alle würde ich sagen :q


----------



## drolle68 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Männer!!
> So gaaanz langsam werden auch die Windvorhersagen konkreter! !
> Aktuell dürfen wir mit S-SO Winden um 4Bft rechnen. Was in meinen Augen SEHR GUT ist, da wir so ein wenig Drift haben und ordentlich Fläche absuchen  können.


  Seh ich auch so. #6#6#6


----------



## SveMa (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...mal ein aktuelles Foto





Moin,

welcher Campingplatz ist das ?

Grüße vom Rande der Lüneburger Heide 
Thomas


----------



## Jose (26. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

ihr trappelt ja ganz schön mit den kleinen füßchen :m


----------



## Nico27 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

....dreimal werden wir noch wach...lalalaaaaa


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Damals war ich noch ein wenig schlanker|rolleyes, in der dritthöchsten Handballiga aktiv. Da ging alles



So ähnlich war es bei mir auch, nur war ich Zeugwart der Volleyball Damenmannschaft, und nicht der Handballmänner


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Jose schrieb:


> ihr trappelt ja ganz schön mit den kleinen füßchen :m



Kann ja nicht jeder so Quadratlatschen haben wie du.........|supergri


----------



## Nico27 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Zeugwart der Volleyball Damenmannschaft



Das hört sich nach einem interessanten Job an...ein Job mit beruflichen Aussichten


----------



## Yupii (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach einem interessanten Job an...ein Job mit beruflichen Aussichten


Das hat ihm irgendwie nicht gut getan. Er ist seitdem ein wenig anders |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Brutzlaff (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Inzwischen beruhigt sich der Wind auf Windfinder auch wieder ein bißchen.. Nur noch ne 3-4 aus südlichen Richtungen..
Aber nass könnte es von oben werden...


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> ....ein Job mit beruflichen Aussichten




Ansichtssache.........


----------



## Beppo (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich bin fest der Ansicht..dass wir Samstag schöne Sonne ein wenig Wind und 15° C haben.

Teich nachfüllen kann Petrus, wenn wir ferdich sind 

Grüsse
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ansichtssache.........



Zipfelklatscher......|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Er ist seitdem ein wenig anders |uhoh:|uhoh:



Wietööröööö meintöörööööö dutööröööööö dattöörööööööö|supergri?


----------



## drolle68 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Fettisch.#6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Fettisch.#6#6




S..geil #6

Doppelschwör und Dreifachshake.


----------



## Jesse J (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

-Arki denkt bestimmt das er nioch einen inne hat wenn er das Foto sieht #g

Ansonsten TOP :m


----------



## Nico27 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Super geil...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Fettisch.#6#6



Sehr sehr geil Drolle #6 #6 #6


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Super geil...



Anwärter nummero UNO :vik:


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sieht top aus. Möchte gern wissen, wie das Teil aussieht wenn die Bildqualität ein klitzekleines bisschen besser ist #6


----------



## Nico27 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...dann bin ich mal gespannt, wer den Pokal nach hause holt...


----------



## Arki2k (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Was wie eo? Wer hat mich gerufen?


----------



## diaryofdreams (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hmmm .. Hab dießen Beitrag leider viiiiiiiiel zu spät gelesen sonst wäre ich da gerne mit. 

Viel Erfolg und Spaß euch allen !! |wavey:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@ drolle 
Als Stifter des Pokales, steht es Dir natürlich frei die genauen Vergabemodalitäten zu bestimmen. 
Möchtest Du das NUR Dorsch gewertet wird, oder JEDE Fischart?  Also auch eventueller " Beifang" in Form von Wittling, Plattfisch,Köhler etc. .


----------



## Beppo (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Drolle..sehr geschmackvolle Materialauswahl.

cheers
Beppo


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> welcher Campingplatz ist das ?
> 
> ...



Camping Hemmelmark

Das unter der dunklen Wolke ist Eckernförde


----------



## Nico27 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Werden dann alle Fisch - Längen zusammengezählt? Oder Gewinner ist der, der... -achtung zweideutig- ...den Größten hat?


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...und was die Wettervorhersage betrifft: Seitdem wir hier oben sind, ändert die sich ständig. Im Moment kriegen die Meteorologen noch nicht mal 24 Stunden richtig vorher gesagt.
Heute hat es bis mittags geregnet bei ner knappen 4 aus West. Dann lockerte es auf mit einzelnen kleinen Schauern   und im Moment ist Ententeich mit dicken Wolken und kleinen Flecken blauer Himmel. 
Nur es ist so popokalt, dass ich mich noch nicht mal aufraffen konnte, ne Brandungsrute auszuwerfen.
Morgen gibt's im Angelladen frische Wattis. Vielleicht überleg ich mir das dann mal.
Hat irgendwer vor, mit Wattis oder Heringsfetzen zu angeln?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Werden dann alle Fisch - Längen zusammengezählt? Oder Gewinner ist der, der... -achtung zweideutig- ...den Größten hat?


Es gibt dieses Jahr zwei "Wertungen"...
Traditionell gibt es einen Wanderpokal  (?) und ein von Nobbi gesponsertes T-Shirt für den LÄNGSTEN Dorsch. Der Fänger hat dann die ehrenvolle Aufgabe die nächste BKT zu organisieren. 
Und dank Drolle gibt es dann als Premiere den "Goldenen Pilker " für den Fänger der MEISTEN  (maßigen) Fische. Derjenige welche dann die ebenfalls ehrenvolle Aufgabe des Co-Organisator übertragen bekommt.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Inzwischen beruhigt sich der Wind auf Windfinder auch wieder ein bißchen.. Nur noch ne 3-4 aus südlichen Richtungen..
> Aber nass könnte es von oben werden...



Wieder ein bißchen mehr Wind jetzt aktuell.
Ab morgen dann der 'Superforecast' bis Samstag.

Da können wir dann zusätzlich auch noch über Wellenrichtung, Wellenhöhe und Wellenperiode z.B. philosophieren. #6


----------



## Honeyball (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

WellenPERIODE???
Angeln wir im Roten Meer???


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Angeln wir im Roten Meer???



Da wären die Temperaturen zumindest etwas angenehmer....

Aktuell ( zumindest bis zum Mittagsupdate  ) 
eine 3, abnehmend auf 2.
Erst aus südlicher Richtung, dann auf West drehend.

Aber die Welle kommt aus Ost.

Drift wird interessant..... |uhoh:


----------



## schuessel (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hab jetzt hier fast alles von Eurem völlig dussligen und unnötigem geschnatter mitgelesen und hab mich schon saumäßig gefreut zu erfahren, wieviel schlimmer das in echt noch is.
Hab mir sogar extra letztes Wochenende noch n andres auto angeschafft, damit ich nicht ohne tüv durch ganz deutschland fahren muß.
Und jetzt.......tja was soll ich sagen......ich muß euch alleine rausfahren lassen.
Manche sachen gehen dann eben doch vor.
Ich wünsch euch allen natürlich trotzdem ein dickes petri heil.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y530-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



schuessel schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt hier fast alles von Eurem völlig dussligen und unnötigem geschnatter mitgelesen und hab mich schon saumäßig gefreut zu erfahren, wieviel schlimmer das in echt noch is.
> Hab mir sogar extra letztes Wochenende noch n andres auto angeschafft, damit ich nicht ohne tüv durch ganz deutschland fahren muß.
> Und jetzt.......tja was soll ich sagen......ich muß euch alleine rausfahren lassen.
> Manche sachen gehen dann eben doch vor.
> ...



Moin schuessel,

schade, das ist ja ärgerlich .

Aber danke #6, daß Du vorab Bescheid sagst und wir Samstag nicht an Bord stehen und uns wundern bzw. Sorgen machen, wo Du bleibst.


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Eine wunderschöne Beschreibung für:

Oh Gott sind die alle kaputt....ich habe Angst mit denen mit zu fahren :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, die Tour rückt ja ( endlich ) immer näher.

Aufgrund der Wetterlage deutet ja aktuell auch nichts auf eine wetterbedingte Absage hin. #6

Die Fänge der letzten Tage ( wie überall an der Ostsee momentan ) waren ausbaufähig, aber irgendwann müssen die Leos ja mal wieder Kohldampf bekommen.

Also frohen Mutes + Attacke.

Gibt morgens für jeden einen Becher 'Begrüßungskäffchen' und mittags dann Gulaschsuppe.

Sehen uns alle um 06.30 Uhr ( spätestens ) auf'm Schiff. #h

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine stressfreie + sichere Anfahrt !!

CU Saturday.

Olaf / HeinBlöd


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hab gerade gelesen das eine Person absagen musste. 
Habt ihr somit noch nen Platz frei für einen Badner ?

Grüssle
Tom


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Hab gerade gelesen das eine Person absagen musste.
> Habt ihr somit noch nen Platz frei für einen Badner ?
> 
> Grüssle
> Tom



Wenn Du von unserem Geschnatter nicht abgeschreckt bist :q und es logistisch schaffst, kannst Du für schuessel einspringen.

Warst schon mal auf'm Dorschkutter ?


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nein bisher noch nie  ... aber irgendwie habt ihr mich da heiss gemacht.


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Nein bisher noch nie  ... aber irgendwie habt ihr mich da heiss gemacht.



Sag nicht, wir haben Dich nicht gewarnt :m.

Okay, kläre bitte direkt mit schuessel den Törnbeitrag.
Bezahlst Du dann an ihn, da er ja schon überwiesen hatte.

Dann Samstag um 06.30 Uhr auf der MS Simone R. in Eckernförde.
( Navidaten im Orga-Thread - vorletzter Beitrag )

Sag bitte noch dorschjaeger75, ob Du abends mit zum Essen kannst / möchtest.

Dann gute Fahrt ( klingt ja nach 'ner ziemlichen Anfahrt |bigeyes )+ bis Samstag.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Nein bisher noch nie  ... aber irgendwie habt ihr mich da heiss gemacht.



 Bist Du denn Gerätetechnisch einigemaßen ausgestattet für den Trip??


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

3,0 m 100g WG Rute mit einer 4000er Rolle und 40er Schnur is vorhanden. Die Rolle ist zwar nicht Salzwasserfest aber denke das würde sie überstehen .. oder ?
Gufis in allen Farben und Formen sind auch vorhanden.
Das einzigste was ich noch machen müsste ist die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen.


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> 3,0 m 100g WG Rute mit einer 4000er Rolle und 40er Schnur is vorhanden. Die Rolle ist zwar nicht Salzwasserfest aber denke das würde sie überstehen .. oder ?
> Gufis in allen Farben und Formen sind auch vorhanden.
> Das einzigste was ich noch machen müsste ist die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen.



40er Schnur |bigeyes..........

Fischereiabgabe am besten Online, geht aber nur mit  Kreditkarte, ansonsten wird es schwer die noch zu besorgen


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Altenative hätte ich noch ne 30er mono

Fischereiabgabe habe ich gerade bezahlt und ausgedruckt


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> 3,0 m 100g WG Rute mit einer 4000er Rolle und 40er Schnur is vorhanden. Die Rolle ist zwar nicht Salzwasserfest aber denke das würde sie überstehen .. oder ?
> Gufis in allen Farben und Formen sind auch vorhanden.
> Das einzigste was ich noch machen müsste ist die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen.


Fischereiabgabe wird vor Ort nix! Müsstest Du wenn dann online kaufen und ausdrucken.  Irgendwo in den tiefen dieses, oder im Orga Thread gibt es da nen Link zu  (glaube ich)
Rute und Rolle hört sich " auf dem Papier" schon mal passend an!!
Mit 40er Schnur meinst aber Monofile oder? 
Das würde gehen, aber ne(gelbe oder Orangene) Geflochtene mit 8-10kg Tragkraft wäre schon optimaler!! Im Zweifel nochmal husch zu Hause in Angelladen #6
Gummifische sind 8-10cm am gebräuchlichsten. Farben: Rot/Schwarz,  Orange Schwarz, Motoroil und vielleicht noch nen "Schocker " Gelb/Orange oder sowas in der Richtung. 
Jigköpfe benötigst Du in Gewichen von 30-60 Gramm.1-2 80er können aber auch nicht schaden. Dazu  noch ein paar Pilker in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse. 
Kleiner Tipp: Pilker und Jigköpfe kannst Du in Super Qualität und breiter Farbpalette von Boardie "Angelnrolfman" an Bord erwerben.


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Altenative hätte ich noch ne 30er mono



 Wenn beides Mono, dann doch eher die 40'er.

 Da Du GuFi sagtest, ist das nur ein bißchen ungewöhnlich mit Mono. Aber egal, geht schon.

 Wie sieht es denn mit den Gewichten ( Jigköpfen ) bei Dir aus ?

 Falls Du da ( oder Pilker z.B. ) noch kurzfristig was benötigst, kannst Dich sonst auch mit Rolf ( angelnrolfman ) in Verbindung setzen.
 Er fährt auch Samstag mit und könnte Dir sonst evtl. was mitbringen.


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Altenative hätte ich noch ne 30er mono
> 
> Fischereiabgabe habe ich gerade bezahlt und ausgedruckt



zu 1.besser ne geflochtene mit 8-10kg wie Daniel schon schrieb 
zu 2.#6


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo dorschjaeger,
ja ich meinte natürlich monofile, hätte aber auch noch ne Rolle mit einer guten geflochtenen Schnur.
Die Jigköpfe und Pilger direkt an Bord kaufen hört sich gut an 

Mit schuessel nehme ich heute abend Kontakt auf zwecks bezahlung.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

|supergri |supergri viele Leute ... ein Gedanke! ! So sind wir halt :vik:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Hallo dorschjaeger,
> ja ich meinte natürlich monofile, hätte aber auch noch ne Rolle mit einer guten geflochtenen Schnur.
> Die Jigköpfe und Pilger direkt an Bord kaufen hört sich gut an
> 
> Mit schuessel nehme ich heute abend Kontakt auf zwecks bezahlung.


Wenn Deine Geflochtene 8-10kg Tragkraft hat und im besten Fall noch Gelb oder Orange ist .. ab damit auf die 4000er Rolle und alles ist perfekt! !#6


----------



## Brutzlaff (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bringt Rolf eigentlich nen ganzen Laden mit an Bord?? Muss ja wissen, wieviel Kohle ich einpacken muss...


----------



## Yupii (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Bringt Rolf eigentlich nen ganzen Laden mit an Bord?? Muss ja wissen, wieviel Kohle ich einpacken muss...


Nein, bis auf ein, zwei Pilkerchen werden die alle vorher bei mir abgeladen


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Nein, bis auf ein, zwei Pilkerchen werden die alle vorher bei mir abgeladen



Yupii, 

Du weisst, was auf Dich zukommt..... |kopfkrat 

:m

Rolf hatte mir gerade Bilder aus seiner Werkstatt geschickt.... |rolleyes


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sehr schöne Köpfle .. da werd ich dann mal den ein oder anderen kaufen


----------



## drolle68 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Beste Stückzahl 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Beste Stückzahl
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


Ist klar drolle!!#6 ABER nur Dorsch oder ALLE Fischarten? ?
Ach so.... Wie War es heute auf der Karoline? ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin Jungs,
bin auch an meine 7 Sachen packen, Michi Dein Filetmesser ist auch dabei#h
Fahre morgen früh nach Hohenfelde von da am Samstag 5uhr Start nach Eckernförde zu Euch doppeltvierfachschawör

lg nobbi


----------



## Yupii (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Yupii,
> 
> Du weisst, was auf Dich zukommt..... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Das sind ja nur die Köppe. Die bringt mir lausi schon am Freitag vorbei. Samstag morgen gibbet dann die Pilker:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Samstag morgen gibbet dann die Pilker:q:q



Hast die 'Crazy Cow' oder die 'Pussy Pink' bestellt ? 

Oder fällt das unter Schweigepflicht, von wegen Geheimköder |rolleyes


----------



## bernie (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So Ihr Luschen,

bin nun auch endlich DAHEIME 

War eben unten Inner Garage und hab schon mal das Gröbste zusammen gepackt.
Morgen noch bis um sechzehnhundert Homeoffice und dann kommr der kleine Gelbe "zu misch" ;-)

Dann noch kurz packen, Pizza inne Plautze hau`n und versuchen kurz zu ruhen (was eh nix wird....wird NIE was*GG*)
Und um NullZwoHundert starten wir dann.

@Olaf: WAS genau muss ich in`s Navy als Ziel eingeben? (Hafen?)

Wetter wird SUPER!
Wind wird GENAU RICHTIG!
Treffewn wird LUSTIG!
ALLES WIRD GUT!!!! :vik:

Ick freu mir so...... #6


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> So Ihr Luschen,
> 
> bin nun auch endlich DAHEIME
> 
> ...



Waaaaaaaas, Kaleu braucht nennen Navi, geht's noch |supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



bernie schrieb:


> @Olaf: WAS genau muss ich in`s Navy als Ziel eingeben? (Hafen?)


 
 Muss man denn alles X-Mal wiederholen |uhoh:

 JUNGFERNSTIEG 133
24340 ECKERNFÖRDE


*NICHT* Hamburg.

 Micha wollte auch schon mit'm Alsterdampfer auslaufen. :q


 Fahr vorsichtig ! ( Also anders, als mit'm Kleinboot |rolleyes )


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Das sind ja nur die Köppe. Die bringt mir lausi schon am Freitag vorbei. Samstag morgen gibbet dann die Pilker:q:q



Hab für dich schon mal das Fett von der Anhängerkupplung gemacht :q


----------



## Yupii (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hast die 'Crazy Cow' oder die 'Pussy Pink' bestellt ?
> 
> Oder fällt das unter Schweigepflicht, von wegen Geheimköder |rolleyes


Nee, ich habe zur Abschreckung der Fische die mit dem Konterfei unseres Könich, na ja, eigentlich sind die auch pussy pink.:q:q


----------



## Yupii (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hab für dich schon mal das Fett von der Anhängerkupplung gemacht :q


Ach, biste drauf herumgeglitten|bigeyes|bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ach, biste drauf herumgeglitten|bigeyes|bigeyes|rolleyes



Bin ja mal gespannt, ob deine Schuhe 150Km/h aushalten


----------



## Yupii (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt, ob deine Schuhe 150Km/h aushalten


Haste deine Augen nach der Aktion mit der AHK schon wieder zurück gedrückt gekriegt oder soll ich das morgen machen;+:q:q


----------



## Nico27 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sehr geil die köpfchen...bringe meine geldbörse mal mit..
Da brauche ich auch welche von
Pink mag ich..und leuchtend grün auch. Gibt es die auch gemischt?  
Pink-hellgrün?


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Haste deine Augen nach der Aktion mit der AHK schon wieder zurück gedrückt gekriegt oder soll ich das morgen machen;+:q:q



Werde morgen Nacht ganz entspannt an Celle vorbeifahren.......:q


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sodele .. ich habe gerade Schuessel angeschrieben zwecks Überweisung.
Würde mich dann morgen um 16 Uhr auf den Weg nach Eckernförde machen um pünktlich um 6.30 Uhr an Bord zu sein.


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Sodele .. ich habe gerade Schuessel angeschrieben zwecks Überweisung.
> Würde mich dann morgen um 16 Uhr auf den Weg nach Eckernförde machen um pünktlich um 6.30 Uhr an Bord zu sein.




Falls noch jemand ne Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht kann ich ihn an der A5 bzw. A7 aufgabeln


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Würde mich dann morgen um 16 Uhr auf den Weg nach Eckernförde machen um pünktlich um 6.30 Uhr an Bord zu sein.


 
 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

 Kein Fisch der Welt ist es wert, sein Leben dafür zu riskieren.....

 Fahr vorsichtig !!!!!!!


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Sodele .. ich habe gerade Schuessel angeschrieben zwecks Überweisung.
> Würde mich dann morgen um 16 Uhr auf den Weg nach Eckernförde machen um pünktlich um 6.30 Uhr an Bord zu sein.



Fahr sinnig und komm heile in Ecki an.......sehen uns dann an Bord #h


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Bin ein recht entspannter Fahrer, denke nicht das es da Probleme gibt 
Bin die Strecke früher sehr oft gefahren da ich einen guten Freund da oben hab. 
.. ups .. da fällt mir ein .. den sollte ich noch anrufen |supergri


----------



## Beppo (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@diary.. herzlich willkommen bei der Tour.
Das nenne ich mal spontan  gerade im Hinblick auf die Fahrstrecke.


Das wird der Wetterkasper zusätzlich belohnen.

lg
Beppo


----------



## SveMa (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich stelle gerade voller Entsetzen fest, ich habe nur 5 Jigköpfe [emoji33]

Ich hoffe ich schaffe das morgen noch zum Angelladen ! Mist verdammter !

Nur 5 x 55 g Köpfe ... grml


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Yupii,
> 
> Du weisst, was auf Dich zukommt..... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Jo....... und alle (bis auf ein paar kunststoffbeschichtete Rundköpfe) mit UV-aktiver Farbe beschichtet #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Ich stelle gerade voller Entsetzen fest, ich habe nur 5 Jigköpfe [emoji33]
> 
> Ich hoffe ich schaffe das morgen noch zum Angelladen ! Mist verdammter !
> 
> Nur 5 x 55 g Köpfe ... grml



Moin Reppentowner..........evtl könnte ich dir aushelfen :q:q


----------



## SveMa (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Reppentowner..........evtl könnte ich dir aushelfen :q:q





Moin angelnrolfman, danke dir, werde dann darauf zurückkommen wenn ich das nicht mehr schaffe !


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hmm .. ich stelle mir grad die Frage ob ich auf der Ostsee ne Norwegenkombi anziehen darf ...))))


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jigköpfe sollte ich mir auch morgen aufm weg vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen kaufen gehen


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*




diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Hmm .. ich stelle mir grad die Frage ob ich auf der Ostsee ne Norwegenkombi anziehen darf ...))))



Jupp. dat geit #6 ...... mach ich auch, aber den Zweiteiler und Jigköpfe...... da wird ihnen geholfen, wenn er denn will (ich bring ne kleine Auswahl mit )


----------



## diaryofdreams (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Perfekt ... dann werd ich mal die Börse in der Kombi lagern


----------



## SveMa (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, hab mir jetzt vier Montagen gemacht, morgen wird dann alles zusammen gepackt !


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (28. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich werde morgen mal nen Abstecher zum neuen Angel - Geschäft in Winsen machen . Habe nur 50 gr. Köpfe dabei , was auch für die Ostsee reicht aber sicher ist sicher :m


----------



## SveMa (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal nen Abstecher zum neuen Angel - Geschäft in Winsen machen . Habe nur 50 gr. Köpfe dabei , was auch für die Ostsee reicht aber sicher ist sicher :m





Neues Angelgeschäft in Winsen ? Wo denn ?

Brassenwilli scheint ja nicht mehr zu sein !


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Noch 24 Std.
Countdown läuft #6


----------



## Nico27 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich werde mich morgen so gegen 4h ins Auto schmeißen und das navi wird mich lenken. 
Heute komme ich -per Zufall- auch nochmal beim Angelladen vorbei... aber diese geilen farbigen Köpfchen gibt es da nicht


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. April 2016)

Nico27 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich morgen so gegen 4h ins Auto schmeißen und das navi wird mich lenken.
> Heute komme ich -per Zufall- auch nochmal beim Angelladen vorbei... aber diese geilen farbigen Köpfchen gibt es da nicht



Moin Nico, deshalb habe ich ja auch eine kleine Auswahl dabei.Sollen ja alle die gleichen Chancen haben .......
( und mit den "Lackierungen" gibt's die wohl auch nur einmal )


----------



## offense80 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Leute Leute, wie kann man sooo aufgeregt sein tztztz....

Und wegen Köpfe und Pilker....Rolf wird so viele davon mit haben, das keiner Angst haben muss, das er keine abbekommt. Und das Preis/Qualitäts Verhältnis ist unschlagbar gut. Darum geht ruhig in den Angelladen, kauft was immer ihr wollt, aber Köpfe und Pilker würde ich an eurer Stelle bei Rolf ordern....

Es lohnt sich #6


----------



## Nico27 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So ist es geplant


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So,gewaschen geschniegelt und gestriegelt werde ich mich auch gleich auf die Socken machen. Ich werd so gegen 18.00 bei Krohns auftauchen. Weis einer obs da oben ne Kneipe mit Sky gibt? Heute spielt der FC.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Yupii (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> So,gewaschen geschniegelt und gestriegelt werde ich mich auch gleich auf die Socken machen.
> Gruß
> Peter


Du, das ist jetzt noch gar nicht wichtig Morgen früh muss dat sein, damit keiner strenger als der alte, abdankende König lausi, das Letzte, riecht...:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du, das ist jetzt noch gar nicht wichtig Morgen früh muss dat sein, damit keiner strenger als der alte, abdankende König lausi, das Letzte, riecht...:q:q



Du Zipfelklatschender Teppichanbetender Scheixxhaustürkratzer...........darfst du denn überhaupt mit :q


----------



## Yupii (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Du Zipfelklatschender Teppichanbetender Scheixxhaustürkratzer...........darfst du denn überhaupt mit :q


Warum biste denn so?
Ich wollte nur die Unwissenden auf dich vorbereiten:q:q


----------



## Brutzlaff (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Langsam mal anfangen Sachen zu packen....

Das Wetter für morgen sieht ja auch nicht mehr so schlimm aus...


----------



## Yupii (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So King lausi, bis nachher#h#h


----------



## Honeyball (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Brauchteste doch gar nich.
Dat is'n Sauerländer, die riechen alle....








....gut


----------



## Honeyball (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Heute weht hier oben übrigens ein kräftiger Südwest mit Schaumkronen in der Bucht, 
also mal ne geschätzte 6 bis 7 in Böen.
Aber morgen wird das was anderes.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Heute weht hier oben übrigens ein kräftiger Südwest mit Schaumkronen in der Bucht,
> also mal ne geschätzte 6 bis 7 in Böen.
> Aber morgen wird das was anderes.


 
 Jepp, soll sich ( nach aktueller Vorhersage |rolleyes ) um und bei 'ner 3 aus Süd einpendeln; nachmittags wohl auf Ost drehend.


----------



## Nico27 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...lieber heute als morgen so nen Wind


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Weis einer obs da oben ne Kneipe mit Sky gibt? Heute spielt der FC.


 

 Haben eh nur auf, wenn der HSV spielt :m


----------



## lausi97 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Brauchteste doch gar nich.
> Dat is'n Sauerländer, die riechen alle....
> 
> 
> ...



Pffffff, wenn uns die Römer nicht aufgehalten hätten, wäret ihr schon eingemeindet.......:q


----------



## Hering 58 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Haben eh nur auf, wenn der HSV spielt :m


Also morgen ,nicht heute.|muahah::m


----------



## Hering 58 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Haben eh nur auf, wenn der HSV spielt :m


Wünsche euch allen  für morgen petri heil  :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen für morgen petri heil :vik:


 
 Danke Hartmut #6,

 können wir morgen gut gebrauchen.


----------



## diaryofdreams (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Juhuuuu .. Auf geht's zu den Südschweden 
Freu mich schon euch morgen mal persönlich zu treffen


----------



## MS aus G (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Da wirst Du nicht enttäuscht werden, diary!!!

Ich wünsche allen BKT-Teilnehmern eine gute Anreise und hoffentlich auch den ein oder anderen Dorsch!!! Dafür ein dickes Petri von mir. 

Auf jeden Fall werdet Ihr Euren Spaß haben, so oder so,...!!!

Und macht mal viele, viele schöne Bilder, damit die Nachwelt auch noch was von der Tour hat!!!

Viele Grüße Mario


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So Männer! 
Hoch die Hände ,Wochenende! :m
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine gute anreise! !
Fahrt sinnig und kommt in einem Stück an! !
Bis morgen früh um SPÄTESTENS 0630 dann!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Mario,

besten Dank und schade, daß Du aus beruflichen Gründen diesmal nicht dabei sein kannst 

Sehen uns dann Anf. Juni, alles weitere via PN. 

Olaf


----------



## offense80 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Es wird bestimmt wieder ein unvergesslicher Tag. WIE JEDESMAL :k


----------



## SveMa (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt wieder ein unvergesslicher Tag. WIE JEDESMAL :k





Wenn wir noch jemanden finden, der das Ganze für's BoardTV auf Kleinbildformat bringt !


----------



## Honeyball (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@Lausi: Ich überlege grade: Was ist länger her?
Die letzte Schalker Meisterschaft oder der erste aufrecht gehende Sauerländer???? ;-)


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Wenn wir noch jemanden finden, der das Ganze für's BoardTV auf Kleinbildformat bringt !



Hatten wir letztes Jahr.

Was meinst, wie teuer dann so 'ne Tour für jeden wird |uhoh:

Vorab zur Maniküre / Pediküre / Kosmetik / Friseur / Solarium / Muckibude / Maßschneiderei...... etc. pp.

Und der Anruf aus Lollywood kam trotzdem nicht :c


----------



## SveMa (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nu ziere Dich mal nicht so, darfst ruhig in Szene setzen  !


----------



## Nico27 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...müssen wir uns etwa chic machen?


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> ...müssen wir uns etwa chic machen?


 
 Ich hatte in den AGB ausdrücklich Smoking oder Stresemann erwähnt, als Dress-Code.
 Sag jetzt nicht, Du kommst im Floater #t


----------



## SveMa (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht, Du kommst im Floater #t




Eher im Tom Select Look [emoji23]


----------



## Nico27 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Du hast jetzt die Wahl zwischen jumpsuit oder neopren


----------



## offense80 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

War eben noch kurz im Keller und hab meine Inliner mal rausgesucht.... WOW wie geil, ich wusste gar nicht das ich so einen steifen Prügel besitze. Jetzt kann ich mit euch zusammen morgen das alte Wrack fertig machen yeah. 

Noch 11 Stunden bis zur Abfahrt :vik:


----------



## offense80 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Lausi: Ich überlege grade: Was ist länger her?
> Die letzte Schalker Meisterschaft oder der erste aufrecht gehende Sauerländer???? ;-)



Oha, das lass mal lieber nicht den falschen hier lesen, sonst gibbet Schträäääss mit die Kollegens


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



offense80 schrieb:


> War eben noch kurz im Keller und hab meine Inliner mal rausgesucht....
> 
> Willste morgen Rollschuhe laufen an Deck |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Warum habe ich mir das eigentlich angetan hier mit Euch #d


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt die Wahl zwischen jumpsuit oder neopren


 
 Der Noch-König steht eher auf Latex.....
 ( hab ich gehört.... )


----------



## bo74 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

War eben noch kurz im Keller und hab meine Inliner mal rausgesucht.... WOW wie geil, ich wusste gar nicht das ich so einen steifen Prügel besitze.


 Schön wenn man immer selbst erstaunt is


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

WER DAS NOCH LIEST !!!!!!!
DIE TOUR FÄLLT AUS. ICH BEKAM EBEN EINEN ANRUF.
MOTORSCHADEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BITTE KONTAKTIERT ALLE MITFAHRER; DIE IHR KENNT VIA HANDY ODER SMS ODER WHATSAPP; WO NOCH MÖGLICH.

Die Tour findet morgen nicht statt.... 

Das ist jetzt kein dummer Scherz von mir.

ES IST LEIDER ERNST. #q#q#q#q


----------



## offense80 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden
Das kommt wenn man zwischen Angelsachen packen,verstauen, essen und Klamotten packen noch kurz was schreiben will....

Ich gelobe mir in Zukunft mehr Zeit zu nehmen bei dem was ich schreibe  :c


----------



## bernie (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So ein MIST 

Mario hat Beppo und mich gerade angerufen... sonst wären wir um, 2 Uhr losgebügelt, ohne nochmal in`s Netz zu gucken.

DANKE MARIO!!

Nun gucken wir mal, wie es weitergeht.... aufegschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!


----------



## andriftpilker (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Gelesen

Mist,..


----------



## Jesse J (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

A+hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
:c


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. April 2016)

Sitze hier noch mit Lausi und warten auf Olaf's Anruf, dass alles nur Spass war


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Sitze hier noch mit Lausi und warten auf Olaf's Anruf, dass alles nur Spass war



War leider kein Spaß..... 

Habe noch versucht alle zu erreichen, wo und wie es ging.
Bekam die Info auch selber erst kurz nach 20.00 Uhr, was es bei den Anreisen einiger hier, nicht gerade leicht, bzw. unmöglich machte, sie noch zu stoppen #q

Ob/wie/wann ein Ersatztermin oder Rücküberweisung des mir überwiesenen Törnbeitrages ..... klären wir kurzfristig in den nächsten Tagen hier.
Im Moment bin ich - wie alle anderen Tourteilnehmer hier auch - gerade nicht allerbester Stimmung.


----------



## Jose (29. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> WER DAS NOCH LIEST !!!!!!!
> DIE TOUR FÄLLT AUS. ICH BEKAM EBEN EINEN ANRUF.
> MOTORSCHADEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




ich setz das nochmal rein, für last-minute-leser.


tut mir leid für euch


----------



## Hering 58 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das ist ja richtig Scheixxe,tut mir leid für Euch.


----------



## Nico27 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Guten morgen..
Das ist doch nicht euer Ernst? 
Echt jetzt.?   kein scherz? 
Bin grad aufgestanden und etwas geschockt..und traurig
Okay, ich fahre dann nicht los,richtig?
Lg


----------



## SveMa (30. April 2016)

Wie jetzt ? Ich habe mich gerade hoch gequält !?! Ok, dann warte ich auf weitere Info's ... So ein Mist [emoji35] Ich habe mich lange drauf gefreut , ein Glück habe ich noch ins Netz geschaut !

Hoffentlich kann ich am Ersatztermin !


----------



## Brutzlaff (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Fuuuuuuuuck, dann lege ich mich wohl wieder hin!


----------



## Honeyball (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sch....
Wir stehen hier zu fünft und wundern uns, dass keiner kommt.


----------



## Honeyball (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Denk mal einer dran, beim Griechen abzusagen


----------



## Honeyball (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Simone lag gestern den ganzen Tag im Hafen. Wieso wurdest du da erst so spät informiert? 
Irgendwie hat das alles einen komischen Beigeschmack 
Tut mir besonders leid für den Kollegen, der  kurzfristig aufgesprungen ist und jetzt 2 mal 850 km umsonst runter spulen darf


----------



## Seele (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ihr ärmsten. Das tut mir wirklich leid für euch. Habe den Thread immer wieder verfolgt weil ich gerne über solche Events lese. Dann macht halt nen Gaudi :#2: Tag


----------



## Honeyball (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Tja, ist schon kuhkacke
Und diejenigen, die die ganze Orga gestemmt haben, müssen sich jetzt auch noch um die Rückabwicklung kümmern. 
Auf den 3x 10€ für diese Sch...verbands-Abgabe bleiben wir natürlich auch noch hängen. Und ich glaube kaum, dass ich dieses Jahr nochmal nach S-H zum angeln fahren werde.


----------



## Nico27 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So...Ausgeschlafen 
Okay...wenn die simone den ganzen tag im hafen lag, dann frag ich mich auch, warum sie nicht eher was gesagt haben.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es einen anderen Termin geben würde...nur da ich meistens am Wochenende arbeiten, bedarf das einer Planung....
...auch denke ich nicht, dass die kutter kurzfristig ein Charter unterbekommen.
Wie sage ich immer: schaun wir mal


----------



## Honeyball (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Für uns bedarf das auch einer langfristigen Planung.
Ich kenne die Charterbedingungen nicht, aber alles andere als Rückerstattung fände ich nicht akzeptabel.
Da wird Olaf ja bestimmt was zu sagen können.


----------



## Nico27 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@angelrolfmann
Wir müssen dann mal sprechen wegen einer Bestellung


----------



## Seele (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Für uns bedarf das auch einer langfristigen Planung.
> Ich kenne die Charterbedingungen nicht, aber alles andere als Rückerstattung fände ich nicht akzeptabel.
> Da wird Olaf ja bestimmt was zu sagen können.



Und auch keine besonders gute Publicity


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. April 2016)

Honeyball schrieb:


> Für uns bedarf das auch einer langfristigen Planung.
> Ich kenne die Charterbedingungen nicht, aber alles andere als Rückerstattung fände ich nicht akzeptabel.
> Da wird Olaf ja bestimmt was zu sagen können.



Gutn Morgen,
die Tour wäre erst heute morgen cash bezahlt worden. Von daher sollte es keinerlei Bedenken bezuegl. Rückerstattung des Fahrpreises geben.
Ob es einen neuen Termin einer anderen BKT geben wird....... man wird sehen


----------



## diaryofdreams (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

...ich finds sehr schade das keine persönlichen Nachrichten verschickt wurden .... Die hätte ich nämlich dann aufs Handy bekommen und hätte dann in Kassel umgedreht ...


----------



## lausi97 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

In Bezug auf die späte Absage, Olaf hat sogar noch gestern nachmittag mit der Eignerin telefoniert und sie hat nix gesagt, was mehr als ein faden Beigeschmack hat.


----------



## Keyless (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Mann das ist Gelinde gesagt Kacke, fühle mit Euch.
Keine Chance einen anderen Kutter zu nehmen?
Gruss Ulf
 Achja son Motor kann schon mal von jetzt auf gleich verrecken!
 Arbeite ja auch in der Branche .


----------



## Honeyball (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das ist ja besonders heftig und grenzt schon an Unverschämtheit. Die Simone war Mi und Do noch draußen und gestern nicht. Ich bin ja vor Ort.
Abgesehen davon sieht der Kasten im Vergleich zu damals, als ich das letzte Mal damit gefahren bin, ziemlich herunter gekommen aus. Viel Rost, kaputte Scheiben.
Wie gesagt, ich find's reichlich merkwürdig.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

na prima, das braucht echt kein Mensch


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

ein echtes fiasko, fühle mit euch!


----------



## Beppo (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> ...ich finds sehr schade das keine persönlichen Nachrichten verschickt wurden .... Die hätte ich nämlich dann aufs Handy bekommen und hätte dann in Kassel umgedreht ...



Hallo diary.
Da hat echt keiner dran gedacht, wir haben eifrig telefoniert und versucht Dich irgendwie zu erreichen.
An sowas simples wie eine PN haben wir echt nicht gedacht.

Ich denke bei dem ganzen Fiasko hauptsächlich an die Eignerin, die in diesen schweren Zeiten (Todesfall vor Kurzem) bestimmt finanziell diesen Schaden nicht so einfach stemmen kann.

Schätze die haben Alles versucht, so wie ich Olaf verstanden habe...und dann als nix mehr ging angerufen.

Alles in Allem SCHEI******


----------



## offense80 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Waren echt alle mehr als geschockt und dachten ausnahmslos ALLE, das es eine verarsche gewesen wäre. Alle haben gehofft und gebangt das gleich das erlösende HA HA HA kommen würde....leider nicht. 
Mit Ruhm hat man sich mit DIESER Aktion nicht gerade bekleckert. 

@diaryofdreams

...ich finds sehr schade das keine persönlichen Nachrichten verschickt wurden .... Die hätte ich nämlich dann aufs Handy bekommen und hätte dann in Kassel umgedreht ...

das konnte Olaf nicht wissen, oder hast du ihn darauf hingewiesen, das wenn es warum auch immer zu einer Absage kommt, er dir ne PN schicken soll? Dass du hier, ich sag es einfach mal so "der Verlierer der Tour" bist, finden wir alle auch oberschxxx zumal du so spontan eingesprungen bist, und dann auch noch diesen weiten Weg hattest bzw. hast 
Wo das bekannt wurde das es ausfällt hat jeder sofort an dich gedacht.


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin, Moin.

Erstmal ein großes Sorry, daß sich diese ******* jetzt so ereignet hat.

Gefreut haben wir uns alle wie Bolle und sind jetzt mehr als enttäuscht.
Ganz besonders natürlich die Kollegen mit den langen Anfahrten.
Diary, ich hatte gehofft, daß Du den Trööt abonniert hattest - an PN habe ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht. Tut mir sehr leid.

Jesse, Drolle, Michael s und elchsechseinhalb waren ja schon 2-3 Std. bevor der Anruf kam, in der Pension eingetrudelt.....

Ich schreibe nachher etwas mehr im Detail.
Nur in Kürze : Ich hätte heute morgen die Charter in bar übergeben. Das ganze mit Geld zurück oder Ersatztermin klären wir in Kürze hier.

War gestern bis um 01.30 Uhr zu Gange mit 'Schadensbegrenzung', wo noch möglich und habe wohl auch das eine oder andere Frustgetränk in mich reingeschüttet...

Melde mich später nochmals, wenn die Aspirin gewirkt hat |uhoh:


----------



## bernie (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Olaf: DICKES DANKE!!!!! 

Du bist irgendwie der, der am schlimmsten betroffen ist von der Kacke |gr:

Mach Dir keinen Kopp wegen der Rückerstattung.... ob die "paar" Euro nächste oder übernächste Woche erhalte, ist mir ziemlich Latte. Mach alles in Ruhe und Dich nicht verrückt #6

@diaryofdreams: Als uns Mario aus dem Bett geklingelt hat und wir das realisiert hatten, haben wir sofort an DICH gedacht (ich nehme an, das ging allen so) und überlegt, wie man Dich informieren könnte... an sowas profanes wie PN hat kein Mensch gedacht


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, wird jetzt etwas langatmiger......|gaehn:


Das ich selber den 'könnte Kotzen' Smiley hier schmerzlich vermisse, brauche ich nicht betonen....... :e

Wir hatten den Trööt heute vor 6 Monaten und 2 Tagen eröffnet.
Nach der Tour 2015, wo wir mit ~ 18 Boardies auf der Antares waren ( insgesamt 45 Leute an Bord und Schulter schrubben ) wollten wir dieses Jahr eine Vollcharter mit nur Boardies machen.
Es war im Nov. 2015 schon quasi unmöglich einen Kutter im April zu bekommen. Daniel und ich hatten alles abtelefoniert.

Einziges Schiff und Termin war dann heute mit der Simone. 
Dazwischen fiel dann noch das Ereignis mit dem Eigner des Schiffes.
Bei angedachten 35 Teilnehmern, hatte ich im Laufe der Zeit ( habe irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen ) ca. 60 An.- und tlw. auch wieder Abmeldungen, die ich durch die Teilnehmerliste eingetragen und wieder gelöscht habe.

Eine gewisse Fluktuation auf einen so langen Zeitraum bezogen ist sicherlich normal, aber ich wollte nur noch mal veranschaulichen, wie schwierig solch eine Planung ist.

Wenn wir jetzt versuchen würden, einen Ausweichtermin zu finden, wäre es sicherlich nicht vor dem Herbst und dieser würde bestimmt dann auch bei einigen nicht gehen können.
Einige sagen vielleicht auch, nie wieder so'n Mist, nach dieser Schxxxxxx.
( würde ich auch gut verstehen )
Dann hätten wir wieder die Thematik mit evtl. zu wenig Teilnehmern und nachbezahlen etc. pp.
Dieses vorab Geld einsammeln hatte ich ja auch nur gemacht, da ich ja sonst als Einzelperson heute morgen die Charter hätte bezahlen müssen, auch wenn keiner von Euch aufgetaucht wäre ( jetzt als fiktives worst case Szenario )

Von daher würde ich sagen, ich überweise jedem das Geld zurück und wir schauen mal später, ob es einen Termin gibt, wo dann 10-20 Mann sagen, jau, das passt und dann eine Gruppenbuchung oder so.

Die Grundidee zu dieser Boardietour war sicherlich nicht verkehrt, auch mit der Übernachtungsmöglichkeit, abends noch zusammen was essen und über den Tag philosophieren etc.
Wäre bestimmt nett geworden, wenn... ja wenn..... gestern abend nicht der Anruf gekommen wäre.

Ich hatte am Do. telefoniert, von wegen alles klar, so viele kommen, Essen, etc.
Gestern nachmittag dann nochmal mit finalem Wetter OK, einen bestimmten Spot mit in die Tourplanung genommen usw.

Schiff war wohl gestern morgen noch in Kappeln in der Werft und sie hatten wohl einen Schaden, den sie dachten beheben zu können, aber am Ende stellte sich wohl heraus, daß ein Ersatzteil erst heute nachmittag eintrudelt.

Ich habe zwar eine Krawatte ohne Ende...... aber aus Sicht der Eignerin : Sie waren sich wohl sicher, daß sie es bis gestern abend hinbekommen. Hätte sie mir Mittags gesagt, wir haben Schaden und hoffen, daß es klappt, hätte ich natürlich hier ein 'early warning' geben müssen. Wären dann einige umgedreht und abends wäre der Motor dann heil gewesen, wäre auch Sch..... gewesen.

Ich hatte zwischendurch überlegt, ob ich alle nach 'ner Handy-Nr. frage, für den Fall X. Aber ich war da mehr aufs Wetter fokussiert und da es ja grundsätzlich nicht in Gefahr war, von der Seite, habe ich es nicht gemacht. Mit Motor hatte ich nicht gerechnet. :r

Eine Vollcharter und ein bißchen gute Publicity hier haben sie sich bestimmt nicht aus Jux und Dollerei entgehen lassen....
Ich bin mir zumindest sicher, daß Andreas sich den A.... aufgerissen hätte, uns zum Fisch zu bringen.
Sie wussten ja auch, woher wir kommen und daß wir ( wie nach der Antares Tour oder der Mommark Tour ) auch relativ 'offen' die Sache beurteilen. Mommark war ja, trotz wenigen Fängen, eine super Sache. Die Formel-1 Drei-Stopp Strategie von der Antares seinerzeit..... Nun ja, kann man so machen, muß man mögen.

Anyway, ich kann es jetzt auch nicht mehr rückgängig machen.
Nochmals SORRY an alle, speziell die Weitgereisten, aber auch nochmal ganz dicken Dank #6 an drolle68 und nobbi1962 für Pokal und T-Shirt.

So, das war dann wohl mein Wort zum Sonntag |uhoh:.

Olaf / HeinBlöd

PS : Seid bitte so gut und schickt mir per PN Eure IBAN.
Ich sehe auf dem Kontoauszug nur Eure ( echten ) Namen, aber leider nicht die Bankverbindung. DANKE !!!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Also gestern um 14.00 Uhr lag die Simone hier im Hafen und es war keiner an Bord.
Die Tage vorher hab ich sie nicht gesehen. Am Mittwoch waren wir in der Sauna mit Ruheraum und Meerblick. Da hab ich mich gewundert, sie nicht rund um 17.00 Uhr reinkommen zu sehen.
Wenn sie da schon zur Reparatur war, hätte ich eine Warnung an uns mehr als fair gefunden.
Diaryofdreams hätte sich dann den Weg sicher zweimal überlegt und meine Tochter und ihr Freund, der bis zuletzt darum kämpfen musste,  trotz Urlaubssperre am 1.Mai dienstfrei zu bekommen, vielleicht auch. 

OK, es ist nicht zu ändern, aber mit dem Organisator muss ich jetzt doch schmipfen: Hör endlich auf, dich zu entschuldigen!!!! Du hast das von vorne bis hinten absolut super gemacht und kannst nun wirklich nichts dafür.
Ob die Eignerin sich da jetzt noch was von annimmt und uns ein Kulanzangebot macht oder nicht, bleibt abzuwarten.
Irgendwann, irgendwo wird sich wieder was ergeben.

Seid nicht traurig, es regnet sowieso hier. #6


----------



## offense80 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Super Kommentar Olaf. Als erstes möchte ich mich trotzdem herzlich für die Orga bedanken, die wirklich ne Menge Arbeit macht, was ich aus der Antares Zeit selbst erfahren konnte. Das ist mal nicht eben kurz telefonieren, Geld einsammeln und fertig. Daher #6#6#6 hoch für dich. 
Das der Maschinenschaden nicht zu beheben war ist nicht deine Schuld. 
Ich bin immer wieder gern mit von der Partie sowie es mein Dienstplan zulässt.


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Honey, so weit ich über 3 Ecken gehört hatte, war sie Donnerstag mit 'ner VC draussen.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ärgerlich und dumm gelaufen . Einen Tag Urlaub geopfert um heute morgen fit im Hafen zu sein . Die 4 Stunden Hin und Rückfahrt waren auch nicht das Problem bis auf die Kosten von Benzin . War ja noch nie auf der Simone aber der Kutter macht schon einen erschreckenden Eindruck im Gegensatz zur Blauort . Mein Vorschlag wäre jetzt eine Tour auf Makrele zwischen Juni und August von Büsum aus für die Boardies , die trotzdem nochmal zusammen los möchten . #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> PS : Seid bitte so gut und schickt mir per PN Eure IBAN.
> Ich sehe auf dem Kontoauszug nur Eure ( echten ) Namen, aber leider nicht die Bankverbindung. DANKE !!!!!!



Nochmal herausgehoben; nicht, daß es in meinem anderen Geschwafel untergeht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin zusammen, irgendwie sollte es wohl nicht sein........ #c. Diemeisten können sich bestimmt nicht so richtig vorstellen, was das Orga-Team geleistet hat um uns da einen schönen Tag zu ermöglichen. Auch von mir nochmal Danke ! #h

Heute Nachmittag habe ich die Tackle-Boxen wieder ausgepackt und mir mal einen Überblick verschafft, was alles heute mit auf dem Weg nach Eckernförde gewesen wäre |bigeyes|kopfkrat:m#6


----------



## Hering 58 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, irgendwie sollte es wohl nicht sein........ #c. Diemeisten können sich bestimmt nicht so richtig vorstellen, was das Orga-Team geleistet hat um uns da einen schönen Tag zu ermöglichen. Auch von mir nochmal Danke ! #h
> 
> Heute Nachmittag habe ich die Tackle-Boxen wieder ausgepackt und mir mal einen Überblick verschafft, was alles heute mit auf dem Weg nach Eckernförde gewesen wäre |bigeyes|kopfkrat:m#6


Da hast du dir ja richtig viel Mühe gegeben.SUPER #6


----------



## yukonjack (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

tut mir echt leid für euch........, ich kenne das. Man freut sich lange auf so eine Tour  und dann sowas.


----------



## diaryofdreams (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich hatte heute Nachmittag ein Gespräch mit dem Kaptän des Schiffs. Er sagte mir das sie bis acht Uhr versucht haben den Motor zu reparieren .. Leider erfolglos. Deshalb kam die Meldung so spät.
.


----------



## diaryofdreams (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

War außerdem für mich kein kompletter Reinfall ... So hab ich wenigstens mal einen guten Freund nach Jahren mal wieder getroffen 
... Sowas passiert halt leider .... Auf zur nächsten Planung Leute |bla:


----------



## drolle68 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Nachmittag ein Gespräch mit dem Kaptän des Schiffs. Er sagte mir das sie bis acht Uhr versucht haben den Motor zu reparieren .. Leider erfolglos. Deshalb kam die Meldung so spät.
> .


 
Moin . War um 18 00 Uhr am Kutter. Da war aber alles tot.;+;+


----------



## diaryofdreams (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Moin . War um 18 00 Uhr am Kutter. Da war aber alles tot.;+;+




Gut möglich .. Ich war zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr dort .. die junge Frau (blonde Haare) auf unsere Buchung freundlich angesprochen habe bekam ich die oben stehenden Infos.


----------



## diaryofdreams (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Nur mal so am Rande .... Die Fischbrötchen wo es nebenan gibt sind traumhaft


----------



## diaryofdreams (30. April 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die idee mit der Makrelen-Tour finde ich sehr intressant 
Wäre aber auch bei jeder anderen Tour .. Wenn zeitlich möglich .. Dabei


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Drolle, Du bist schon wach?|bigeyes|bigeyes 

Ich hab an diesem WE drei super nette Boardis kennenen gelernt. also war der Weg nicht umsonst. Wir haben doch ne gute Frustnacht miteinander verbracht.

Olaf, Du brauchst meine I-Ban nicht. Wenn Du dieses Jahr noch ne Kuttertur organisierst bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Also behalt die Knete, das dauernde hin und her verschieben bringt mir gar nichts. Ich meine eh, die boardies die bei dieser tur schon angemeldet waren, müssten bevorzugt werden.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## offense80 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Makrelentour mit der Blauort.....bin dabei wenn es zeitlich passt. Hat immer ne Menge Spaß gemacht auch wenn man danach schon etwas Muskelkater hatte


----------



## Nico27 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Guten Morgen Gemeinde..
Erst nochmal danke für die tolle Organisation! Es liegt bei keinem von euch eine Schuld, dass wir nicht gefahren sind..
So konnte ich an meinem freien Tag ausschlafen 
Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich bei der nächsten geplanten Fahrt dabei.
Ihr habt euch alle für die Boardies mächtig ins Zeug gelegt...Hut ab.
Einer für alle..und alle für einen


----------



## Yupii (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Das  Positive am gestrigen Tag war, dass ich das erste Tor, das mein Enkel nach einem Dreivierteljahr Fussballspielen in der U8 geschossen hat, live mit ansehen durfte#6
@ Olaf
mit dem Geld  machen wir das dann spätestens in Mommark.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Moin Jungs,
bin jetzt auch wieder zuhause eingetrudelt|wavey: ich war ja auch schon Freitag zur Ostsee gefahren mit Frank nach Hohenfelde.
Da haben wir dann ganz schön was an Dithmarscher Urtyp weggenascht.

Olaf kopf hoch|wavey:
Michi hab dein Messer im Campingwagen vergessen|wavey:

lg nobbi


----------



## Beppo (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Olaf, Du brauchst meine I-Ban nicht. Wenn Du dieses Jahr noch ne Kuttertur organisierst bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Also behalt die Knete, das dauernde hin und her verschieben bringt mir gar nichts. Ich meine eh, die boardies die bei dieser tur schon angemeldet waren, müssten bevorzugt werden.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Das tu ich unnerschreiben tun.

Oder wolltest Du Dir den Stress nicht nochmal antun, dann kommen wir ums zurückzahlen rum, indem Du den ganzen Rutsch an den neuen Orga überweist ?

Nur so ne Idee

lg
Beppo

edit:


Yupii schrieb:


> ...dass ich das erste Tor, das mein Enkel nach einem Dreivierteljahr Fussballspielen in der U8 geschossen hat, live mit ansehen durfte#6



Ich kann Deinen Stolz bis hierher fühlen   auf das noch viele Treffer folgen


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Olaf / HeinBlöd
> 
> PS : Seid bitte so gut und schickt mir per PN Eure IBAN.
> Ich sehe auf dem Kontoauszug nur Eure ( echten ) Namen, aber leider nicht die Bankverbindung. DANKE !!!!!!



Moin zusammen,
hier geht ja einiges hin und her....... generell ist Olaf /man sich unter dem bisherigen Orgateam einig, dass es keine Ersatzfahrt oder einen andere Termin geben wird. Da kann ich Olaf voll und ganz verstehen.
Auch glaube ich nicht, dass sich kurzfristig jemand als neuer Organisator einer Tour finden wird...... es ist halt nicht wie z.B.  bei Matze / Mommark Charterboot wo wir ein "Rundumsorglospaket" bekommen haben #6. 
Einfach ein undankbarer Job, da gab es z.B. potentielle Mitfahrer die am Liebsten zu hause aus dem Hausflur noch abgeholt und ihr Tackle in's Auto getragen haben wollten. Von diesem "Fussbal-Blödsinn" hier im Trööt und evtl. "Eingeschnappheiten" will ich garnicht sprechen. Sowas hat hier ne richtig schlechte Stimmung reingebracht und hier nichts zu suchen. #d 
Und nochmal zur Info, wenn jemand "abspringt" oder was Besseres vor hat, dann hat man schon die "Pflicht" es dem Organisator mitzuteilen........ und nicht jemand anderem die Plätze zur Verfügung zu stellen. So etwas gehört sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, denn es haben hier einige wochenlang gewartet um mitfahren zu dürfen. Und dann die Plätze "unter der Hand" zu verschieben finde ich nicht so prall. Es gibt für solche Fälle eine Nachrückerliste, wo entsprechend der Reihenfolge evtl. ein "Anspruch" besteht.(Kann sich jetzt anziehen wer will, ob Mitglied oder Mod ....egal). 
So, das bin ich los........|gr:

Ich persönlich finde es sehr schade, dass diese Tour nicht stattgefunden hat, hätte gern viele der neuen Kollegen kennengelernt und bestimmt ne Menge Spass gehabt. #6

jetzt schickt Olaf / Heinblöd eure Iban damit er das Geld zurücküberweisen kann

#6 reinhauen


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Rolf#h
Ich hätte euch gerne wieder gesehen!
IBAN ist schon raus und ein kleines Trostplflaster

ein schönen rest sonntag 

lg nobbi


----------



## offense80 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

@ Nobbi.... ist doch egal wo das Messer rum liegt, ob bei dir zuhause, an der Ostsee oder bei mir im Keller lol.....es ist ja nicht weg. Und vielleicht komm ich ja mal hoch zu Torsten, der ist ja auf dem selben Campingplatz wie du, und dann machen wir mal ne kleine Tour.


----------



## SveMa (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Idee Blauort und Makrelentour unterstütze ich mit meiner Anmeldung sofort, das wäre ein klasse Spaß !


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Männers,

ich schreibe gleich noch einen Extra-Kommentar bzgl. der Abwicklung etc.

Aber erstmal noch ein paar allgemeine Worte :

Die Tour-Orga war zwar langwierig und mit einigen Höhen und Tiefen versehen, aber nochmal DANKE an die Mitfahrer und das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen, mir gegenüber.
( Einem wildfremden Typen im Internet Geld zu überweisen, ist ja auch schon eine gewisse Vertrauenssache..... )

Das die Tour jetzt so verlief ( bzw. eher nicht verlief #q )..... nun ja.....
Ob man in punkto Kommunikation von Seiten des Schiffseigners etwas anders / besser hätte machen können, überlasse ich jetzt mal der Einschätzung eines jeden Einzelnen hier.....

Zumindest bin ich ( trotz der ganzen Sch... ) froh, daß Ihr wohl alle wieder heil zu Hause angekommen seid. #6

Diary, für Dich hat es uns alle ganz besonders gefreut, daß Du zumindest noch 'etwas' Positives aus Deiner Höllentour machen konntest #6

Peter, daß Ihr 4 Pensionsgäste Euch zumindest einen schönen (Frust)Abend machen konntet. #6
( Das Foto von Jesse um 01.30 ? Uhr, poste ich hier lieber nicht |rolleyes )

Das ganze andere bzgl. beruflicher / privater / Urlaubsanpassung für diese Tour, von jedem Einzelnen, erwähne ich lieber nicht.

Ich hätte Euch alle gerne persönlich kennengelernt !
Klappt bestimmt mit dem Einen oder Anderen auch noch #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen  Männer! !
Nach der ausgefallenen  Tour muss das Leben ja irgendwie weitergehen. 
Da ich mit Olaf auf einer Ecke wohne und somit im Background sehr viel mit Ihm in Verbindung stehe , kann ich ohne Ihm vorzugreifen sagen, das es  von unserer Seite aus KEIN WEITEREN TERMIN für eine Boardie Tour geben wird.
Daher bitte ich ALLE  , auch im Namen von Olaf, Ihm die Iban zukommen zu lassen, damit wir eine saubere Rückabwicklung der Fahrkosten veranlassen können.
Sollte sich jemand von Euch berufen fühlen, eine neue Tour zu organisieren, so möge sich dieser Bitte melden,damit das bereits gezahlte Fahrgeld potenzieller Mitfahrer ,die Ihr Geld für eine evtl. stattfindende Tour nicht rückerstattet haben möchten. querüberwiesen werden kann.
ICH für meinen Teil werde an keiner weiteren Tour mehr teilnehmen. 
Ich wünsche dem Anglerboard das sich jemand findet der die Tradition der Tour aufrecht erhält! !
In diesem Sinne verbleibe ich mit fischigem Gruß! !
Daniel


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, zur (Rück)Abwicklung :

Ich werde keine Anschluß-Orga übernehmen.
Diese 6 Monate ( inkl. der Pleite am Ende :c ) haben mir gereicht.
Viele IBANs haben mich schon erreicht; die werde ich morgen auf den Weg bringen.

Ich werde im 1.ten Orgatrööt hinter den Namen der Teilnehmer, wo das Geld zurück geht, einen Vermerk machen. ( retour )
Ich gebe auch eine kurze Info per PN, wo ich überwiesen habe. ( gebt dann bitte nach 1-2 Banktagen Laut, falls nicht erhalten. Bin ja der König der IBAN-Zahlendreher |uhoh: )

Nächste Woche bin ich von Do. - So. offline.

FALLS sich ein spontaner, neuer Organisatorix findet und bis nächsten Montag ( 09.05. ) sagt, Jau - ich habe eine Idee und einige spontan aufspringen, würde ich dann sonst das Geld an ihn/sie direkt überweisen, wenn gewünscht.
Wenn sich bis dahin nichts Neues als Orga-Masochist gefunden hat, wird Euch das Geld zwangs-zurück erstattet


----------



## Jose (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

manchmal läufts echt dumm.

meine 50cents dazu wären:
kein treffen dieser art OHNE ALARMLISTE, also tel, mobil, mail, pn oder so.

machen wir bei unseren nixfangtreffen auch so, auch wenns nur um den pillepalle-hochwasser-treffpunkt geht.

kommunikatzi ist einfach alles (die jungs aus der achse haben mir sogar dafür 'n smartphone aufgedrückt )

ich kann heinblöd verstehen, dass er jetzt oberkante hut hat, so eine orga schlaucht eben ganz schön.

dir, blöder hein, wünsch ich noch reichlich ressourcen für 
Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???

#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Mai 2016)

Jose schrieb:


> manchmal läufts echt dumm.
> 
> meine 50cents dazu wären:
> kein treffen dieser art OHNE ALARMLISTE, also tel, mobil, mail, pn oder so.
> ...


Moin Jose, sicherlich hast du mit solch einer "Alarmliste" recht. Der grösste Teil hat, bevor man sich morgens auf den Weg zum Kutter macht, nochmal in's board geschaut. Machen doch irgendwie alle??!!Na ja, wohl nicht ganz....... ist alles nicht perfekt gelaufen. 
Wünsche euch aber bei den nächsten BKTund der Organisation viel viel Glück.


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jose,

hast natürlich grundsätzlich Recht, aber ( Achtung - es folgt Galgenhumor ) wenn die Leute um 18.00 Uhr schon in der Pension einchecken, nützt es bei einem Anruf um 20.00 Uhr auch nicht mehr SO viel....... Man kann dann einen spontanen, lustigen Frustabend machen, da man zumindest weiß, daß man nicht ( mehr ) um 05.00 Uhr raus muß..... war ja aber nicht der eigentliche Sinn und Zweck der Veranstaltung..... ( Sarkasmus off )

Für alle anderen :

Habe alle IBAN PNs, die mich bis heute 10.30 Uhr erreicht hatten, entsprechend 'verarztet'.
Schaut bitte morgen mal rein, ob angekommen.


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hi,
Tut mir echt Leid, daß eure Tour so schlecht bzw. Garnicht gelaufen ist. Habe den trööt lange verfolgt und eure Vorfreude auf die Tour gelesen. Schade, oder besser Mist.
Das ist aber leider kein Einzelfall. Habe es auch schon erlebt, dass nachdem wir in am Ort angelangt waren uns gesagt wurde, dass der kutter maschienen schaden hat und ans auslaufen nicht zu denken sei. Es wurde uns aber ein ersatzkutter angeboten.

Nach 2 tagen lief unser kutter dann wieder.

Im nächsten jahr hatte der kutter dann an dritten Fan wieder maschienenschaden und nix war mehr. Aber der Ersatz wurde auch da angeboten.

Leider kommen alle kuter in die Jahre und die Eigner haben nicht die Mittel mal einfach einen neuen Motor anzuschaffen.

Viele grüsse und nochmal mein bedauern


----------



## Franky D (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Oha Männers wie bitter ist das denn habe mich jetzt mal durch die letzten Seite gekämpft um das ganze Drama zu verfolgen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Kuckuck #h

Noch einmal der 'IBAN per PN' Aufruf.

Fehlen nur noch einige wenige, habe es fast soweit, endlich einen Schlußstrich hier drunter ziehen zu können.

Bin, wie gesagt, 2.te Wochenhälfte offline.

Wenn ein neuer Organisatorix sich findet und einige gleich dabei sind, von denen die sich noch nicht bei mir gemeldet haben, kann ich auch gerne das dann quer überweisen.

Eine Blauort Makrelentour war ja mal in den Raum geworfen worden, wo wohl Interesse bekundet wurde.
Muß sich dann nur jemand bereit erklären, das federführend zu übernehmen.

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich es bis Anfang nächster Woche soweit haben, 
daß ich 'Flasche leer; isch abe Färtisch' vermelden kann 

@ schuessel & diary : Ihr müsstet mir bitte auch noch sagen, wie ihr klar gekommen seid, bzw. wem von Euch beiden ich dann den Törnbeitrag übersenden muß. DANKE #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Da sich zwischenzeitlich keiner bei mir ( und/oder als neuer Organisatorix ) gemeldet hat; werde ich die letzten verbliebenen Rückerstatter-würdigen Kollegen noch ein mal per PN anfunken ( müssen ).

Das wird dann auch meine letzte Amtshandlung hier sein.

Danach habt Ihr Ruhe vor mir :vik:


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ach Du heiliges Kanonenrohr... Was eine große ****************** und **********!
Über den Stress der letzten Tage hab ich das Fiasko hier gar nicht mitbekommen. Das tut mir echt weh zu lesen. Man kann darüber lamentieren wie mal will - wie man auch immer es gemacht hätte, wäre es der falsche Weg gewesen.
*hut_zieh* vor Olaf - Organisation ist eine undankbare Aufgabe... Kann ich auch ein leidvolles Lied von singen!


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin Yupii,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Ehrentag und alles Gute 
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## offense80 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jawoll ja, von mir auch Happy Birthday #6

Lass es ordentlich krachen 

|schild-g|birthday:


----------



## Yupii (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke Mädelz. Ich bin dann mal wech
Norge ruft:vik::vik:.


----------



## Nico27 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Von mir auch alles Liebe...


----------



## MS aus G (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke,danke, nu ist aber wirklich Schluss:q Der Fjord ruft...:q:q:q


----------



## Franky D (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Von mir auch alles gut zum Geburtstag


----------



## Honeyball (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

So, nun, da ich aus dem Urlaub und vom Lehrgang zurück bin, wie versprochen die Bilder von dem Kutter.

Ich weiß nicht, wie andere Schiffe aussehen und bin auch viel zu selten da oben, um es objektiv beurteilen zu können, aber der Eindruck, den ich von der Simone hatte, war nicht gerade überzeugend. 
Die letzten BKTs auf der Simone, an denen ich teilgenommen habe, waren übrigens am 6.11.2005 und am 13.08.2006, also nun doch schon 'n Weilchen her.


----------



## Arki2k (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Was möchtest du uns damit sagen, dass du gerne ein Schiff streichen möchtest? Du hast sicher auch ein paar Falten oder?


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Honey,

wir sind in dem Punkt, daß die Simone nicht mehr fabrikneu aussieht....., völlig à jour. 

Das die Tour dann letztendlich ( SEHR ) kurzfristig ausfallen musste, hat wohl ( mit Ausnahme der vorab weitgereisten ) kaum einen mehr angekotzt, als mich.

Anf. März waren dorschjaeger75 und ich, zusammen mit 4 weiteren BKT Teilnehmern, dann nochmal zum Probeangeln dort gewesen.
Unsere Fänge waren für uns zufriedenstellend ( hätten besser sein können, aber im Vergleich mit anderen Dampfern an dem Tag, waren wir nicht schlecht ).

Aber keiner von uns hatte seinerzeit das Gefühl, auf dem Dampfer nicht zumindest wieder heil in den Hafen zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Franky D (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sieht schon ziemlich fertig aus... Letzlich muss das fangergebniss passen aber ein ordentlich gepflegtes Schiff hat sicherlich auch eine bessere außenwirkung


----------



## SveMa (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Zumindest scheint die Simone wieder seetauglich zu sein. Ich war gestern in Eckernförde und die Simone lag nicht im Hafen.

Wie dem auch sei, es ist wie es ist, nur weil etwas frische Farbe fehlt hält uns das noch lange nicht vom Spaß ab.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Naja, wenn es nur an Farbe mangelt und sonst alles technisch OK ist, ist es ja auch kein Problem.
Ich will auch nicht spekulieren, und ob man vom äußeren Erscheinungsbild auf die inneren Werte schließt oder nicht, überlasse ich jedem gerne selbst.
Ich hatte damals spontan geschrieben, was mir vor Ort aufgefallen war:


Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Abgesehen davon sieht der Kasten im Vergleich zu damals, als ich das letzte Mal damit gefahren bin, ziemlich herunter gekommen aus. Viel Rost, kaputte Scheiben...


Diesen Eindruck wollte ich nur nochmal mit den Fotos dokumentieren.


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hätte die Tour stattgefunden und die Fänge wären gut gewesen, hätte kein Hahn mehr nach dem Zustand des Kutters gefragt. Ich war vorher auch auf der Probetour dabei, es war super. Weil sich in Bezug auf Freundlichkeit etc. viele andere Besatzungen ne Scheibe abschneiden. Und wem es nicht passt, man hätte sich vorher bevor er sich zur Tour anmeldet, erkundigen können, womit die Tour hätte stattfinden sollen.
Hat schon seinen Grund warum keiner aus unserer Truppe mehr Bock hatne BKT zu organisieren....


----------



## Honeyball (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Denke ich auch, dass das wichtiger ist als alles andere.

Ich fänd es deshalb umso bedauerlicher, wenn über kurz oder lang die Simone als einer der für seine Kundenfreundlichkeit bekannten Kutter ernsthafte Probleme bekommt.

Ich versteh gar nicht, warum das jetzt hier so negativ rüberkommt oder sogar als Kritik aufgefasst wird, wenn ich meinen Eindruck schildere, dass das Schiff vielleicht mal mehr Aufmerksamkeit gebrauchen könnte. Wenn der Schaden nicht gewesen wäre, hätten wir doch auch trotzdem unseren Spaß gehabt.#c
Und nur damit das klar ist: Auch ich würde sofort und lieber mit der Simone fahren als mit so manch anderem Kutter. Ich mache mir nur Sorgen, dass es der Eignerin vielleicht auf Dauer schwerfallen könnte, das Schiff am laufen zu halten. Denn der Druck, der auf den Kutteranbietern lastet, wird bestimmt nicht kleiner, und ein unbedarfter Zufallsgast weiß nunmal nicht, was die meisten hier wissen, sondern sieht erstmal das, was ich auch gesehen habe.


----------



## SveMa (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht, warum das jetzt hier so negativ rüberkommt oder sogar als Kritik aufgefasst wird, wenn ich meinen Eindruck schildere, dass das Schiff vielleicht mal mehr Aufmerksamkeit gebrauchen könnte.




Vielleicht genau deshalb, das Thema war Lage an akta gelegt und dann bohrt wieder jemand nach ...

Im übrigen war die Simone heute wieder auf See als ich heute Mittag durch Eckernförde nach Hause gefahren bin.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Gut, dann sollten wir es jetzt endgültig ruhen lassen.

Falls ich meine Termine für nächstes Jahr auf die Reihe kriege und rechtzeitig im Voraus abschätzen kann, ob ich mich ein Wochenende freischaufeln kann, werde ich versuchen, eine neue BKT auf der Simone zu organisieren.
Im Sommer auf Makrele klappt bei mir leider nicht.


----------

